# Tottenham Hotspur 2011-2012 Official Thread



## kained&able (Jun 3, 2011)

Fuck you LC!!!!

THE SPURS MANAGER IS A TWITCHY FACED CANDLE LIKE CUNT, no matter what this thread title now says. BOOOOO!

dave


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job, k&a.


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't understand the candle bit though.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2011)

Corax said:


> I don't understand the candle bit though.


He looks like this:


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Corax (Jun 3, 2011)

editor said:


> He looks like this:


 
I think he looks far more like this:


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2011)

That's curbishley.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 4, 2011)

I feel violated, as if something has been taken from me: like MY IDEA.

Very Jesse Pinkman, Dave.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 4, 2011)

you talk, i do.

Get over it homes.

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 9, 2011)

Palermo have rejected an offer £8.9m from Tottenham to sign Uruguay international forward Abel Hernandez, 20, according to the player's agent.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 10, 2011)

I like this thread better than the other one.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 10, 2011)

latest news for spurs is they are signing gyan off sunderland. Great replacement for keane that.

But sunderland arent going to be silly enough to sell, surely.

dave


----------



## newme (Jun 10, 2011)

kained&able said:


> latest news for spurs is they are signing gyan off sunderland. Great replacement for keane that.
> 
> But sunderland arent going to be silly enough to sell, surely.
> 
> dave


 
Steve Bruce wont be happy, thatll be three of their biggest players gone in a year.
Related rumour has him interested in Crouch lol.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 15, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 15, 2011)

Quinn's denying it emphatically


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2011)

£4M for Scott Parker.  Really?

Or is that after bungpuss trousers his cut?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2011)

6m+ and i'd say fair enough considering his age and the fact we went down, but 4 is a bit of a piss take if true.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

You do know Daniel Levy?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2011)

runs the church of satan, yeah? 

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

Bet he charged you about £3,000 for a dodgy load of old paint.


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> You do know Daniel Levy?


 
By reputation, and by the lack of birdsong, garlic and Catholic cricifixes in his vicinity.


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2011)

.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave!  You changed your comment and now I look like a right mentalist.


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> Dave!  You changed your comment and now I look like a right mentalist.


 
Tricky, that dave.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah sorry i thought that one was funnier. my bad.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

Woodgate's been released btw.


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2011)

Pretty sad end, I thought it'd be him and Ferdinand as the centre-half pairing for England, but injuries denied it.

The real tragedy is that this allowed John Terry to have an England career.


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2011)

Bitter west ham fans are funny


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2011)

xes said:


> Bitter west ham fans are funny


 
It's all a bit of a joke really.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2011)

its all london calling's fault. He threatened to start the west ham official thread.

Spurs bottling it, who would have thunk it.

dave


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2011)

At least we were able to get off the bottom of the table, when all odds were against us. How long will it take you to get back in the prem? 4 or 5 years?


----------



## mattie (Jun 16, 2011)

xes said:


> At least we were able to get off the bottom of the table, when all odds were against us. How long will it take you to get back in the prem? 4 or 5 years?


 
All odds against spuds?  Having that billionaire tax exile with cash to burn must have made it difficult.  How did they ever manage?


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2011)

it was tough, but we scraped through


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

£22 million for Modric Xes!

What do you think of that?


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2011)

No wai!!

He's worth trebble that


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2011)

xes said:


> At least we were able to get off the bottom of the table, when all odds were against us. How long will it take you to get back in the prem? 4 or 5 years?



1 year. We are going to smash the championship in the face like it was a nerd trying to take on mike tyson. I have decided. And you can quote me on it when we finish mid table.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

xes said:


> No wai!!
> 
> He's worth trebble that



That's an interesting view.  I wonder what other Spurs fans think of that?


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyway, I think we should hold on to him if we can. My work mate just said that Harry has called the bid an insult, or something.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 16, 2011)

If he thinks 22 million is an insult he shoiuld be sent a link to this thread.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Jun 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> That's an interesting view.  I wonder what other Spurs fans think of that?


 
He's our best player by far. Worth a shed load more than those wankers have offered.

Do you not rate him Tommers??


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

I think he's a very good player.

Did you see that Woodgate has been released?


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, thank fuck 

Never really rated him as a top player. Yeah he's good, but he's injury prone, so not much good to anyone sitting on the bench.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 16, 2011)

xes said:


> Anyway, I think we should hold on to him if we can. My work mate just said that Harry has called the bid an insult, or something.



It probably didn't have a brown envelope attached.


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It probably didn't have a brown envelope attached.


 
How dare you insinuate that squeeky clean Harry would ever endulge in such proposterously outlandish behaviour!!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 16, 2011)

xes said:


> How dare you insinuate that squeeky clean Harry would ever endulge in such proposterously outlandish behaviour!!


Yeah! He's as bad as the English legal system and the CPS!


----------



## chieftain (Jun 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> I think he's a very good player.
> 
> Did you see that Woodgate has been released?


 
Woodgate was top class when fit. Its a shame to see a player of his level sidelined by injury. Apparently he's really thick as shit (so I've been told)


----------



## chieftain (Jun 16, 2011)

mattie said:


> Tricky, that dave.


 
You're a right fucking mentalist


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 17, 2011)

EXCLUSIVE: Let me leave! Modric bombshell as he admits he wants to join Chelsea

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lusive-I-want-join-Chelsea.html#ixzz1PZnfsaMt


----------



## strung out (Jun 17, 2011)

spurs are fucked this season. really really fucked.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 17, 2011)

But they'll still climb into 'Arry's large intestines and admire the smell.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 18, 2011)

Traditional Redknapp moves here.

1. Join new club. Claim it's in its biggest crisis ever, and that he's down to the bare bones.

2. Buy new players

3. Shun and alienate some old players, forcing transfers.

4. Buy new players

5. Narrowly miss out on whatever it is that's needed (euro qualification)

6. Buy new players

7. Achieve what's needed next time, while claiming credit for ability of players bought under previous managerment.

8. Buy players based on european football.

9. Season of enjoying success, which ultimately fails to continue due to pressures of extra games etc

10. Try to buy new players. Ah. Problem. The club is not in the big league any more, and the players you bought for it - and those who've proved themselves at that level, want to leave.

11. Sell players, bleating about how it's out of your hands and the chairman decides on who to sell. Try and buy replacement players, but find a reduced transfer kitty because of the outlay on new players transfer, agent and wages fees over previous seasons as well as a very, very large squad (some players who have never made an appearance)

12. Have huge public spat with everyone, claiming the club is in a massive crisis because they are down to the bare bones.

13. Resign.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2011)

Bizarre. You typed all that to relive something from 4-5 years ago? 

You honestly _still _think Chairmen like Levy hand over control to people like 'arry.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 18, 2011)

This is it, unlike last time (with us) - and the time before (at scum), and the time before (with us, and we didn't fucking learn), and the time before (at west ham), and the time before (at bournemouth) - he doesn't have all the control he wants. He's going to either have to put up or shut up. I think he might come undone a bit.

That's if the courts don't decide to undo him anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2011)

Ther's nothing to shut up or put about. It's a simple performance related deal - one aspect of which was if he got Tottenham in the CL, he'd get a £1 mill bonus. He did and he did.

Fwiw, I can never quite get used to a manger talking about the club they manage in terms of "they" instead of "we", but that's what 'arry does when talking about Tottenham in MotD interviews and the like (unless he gets a bit excited or forgetful). It suggests to me he very much feels like an employee.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 18, 2011)

Levy's got him on a leash then


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 18, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> But they'll still climb into 'Arry's large intestines and admire the smell.


 
...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 19, 2011)

Michael Essien is to be offered to Spurs in the latest Chelsea bid for Luka Modric. 

But furious Spurs chairman Daniel Levy will tear up any written transfer request from creative midfielder Modric. 

Former Tottenham captain Gary Mabbutt insists the club must sell Modric and "move on".

Manchester City and Spurs are battling Man United for the signature of Everton midfielder Jack Rodwell.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 19, 2011)

In other news Wet Sham won't look half as crap now they're not in the premiership also deftly Sham management have snapped up the Olympic Stadium so fans won't see them even on the rare times they aren't shit.


----------



## strung out (Jun 19, 2011)

take it to the west ham thread. this is the spurs thread.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 19, 2011)

Luka Modric on twitter: "Liverpool cant attract players like me, they have 1 European match this year Swansea away"


----------



## kained&able (Jun 19, 2011)

that is class.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 19, 2011)

*applauds*


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 19, 2011)

Latest rumour is a straight swap of Bale for Enrique.    

Or if you believe another set of idiots, Bale to Newcastle for £25 million.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2011)

No point keeping hold of players who want to leave.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2011)

Probably best to cash in now and use the money to rebuild.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree, tbh.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll reserve judgement until there's something more concrete than media hype from our naive Croatian.

Tbh, I think he's the kind of fella who will still play to his max even if he wants away.  He's like the opposite of Berbatov personality wise I think (hope).


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 19, 2011)

You better hope, because I haven't seen any evidence of that. He went on strike at his former club, didn't he?


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2011)

It's a big step for a player to come out publically and say he wants to play for another club.  Even if he plays his heart out the crowd will always be looking for the slightest evidence to the contrary.

Levy's too wise to fall for that, he knows how the game works.  Now it's all about getting the most money for him.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, we can use it to pay for Gyan.  Another decent support striker, just what we need.


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 20, 2011)

> *Originally Posted by Corax on 22-05-2011 17:43 *
> I'd rather be in the second tier European competition with the hope of signing some decent talent in the Summer than having to make do with West Ham's cast-offs and
> witnessing a mass exodus of quality from my club, personally.





> *Originally Posted by meeeeeeee *
> Quoting this so we can all laugh at it come the first day of the new season when Modric, (hopefully Bale), Sandro et al have left and you've replaced them with Scott Parker.
> 
> Who do u predict will leave Anfield btw?









 one down two to go


----------



## Balbi (Jun 20, 2011)

Offical thread


----------



## xes (Jun 20, 2011)

I have started an official west ham thread


----------



## xes (Jun 20, 2011)

Advanced warning. This thread will be trashed tonite.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 20, 2011)

xes said:


> Anyway, I think we should hold on to him if we can. My work mate just said that Harry has called the bid an insult, or something.



He's definitely off then !!


----------



## xes (Jun 20, 2011)

rorymac said:


> He's definitely off then !!


 Well yes, when papers report that a manager says a players in definatly not for sale, the player is usually gone within days


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

Do Spurs fans want the thread title changed?


----------



## chieftain (Jun 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Do Spurs fans want the thread title changed?


 
Yes please


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

Done.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

Boo.

*thumbs down*


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 20, 2011)

i remember when this thread was interesting.

let's all just take a moment to look back.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

For a brief moment it shone like a fragment of the sun, it flew - free as a soaring eagle and there was nothing it could not do.


Now it's just another boring thread where a bunch of deluded north londoners bang on about how great their accountant is. 


(((thread)))


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2011)

Right if that is the name of the thread i demand my name be taken off it.

Or preferably arry to be called a twitching candle faced cunt again.

dave


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> i remember when this thread was interesting.
> 
> let's all just take a moment to look back.


If the title was all it had going for it, it couldn't have been much of a thread to start with.


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Right if that is the name of the thread i demand my name be taken off it.
> 
> Or preferably arry to be called a twitching candle faced cunt again.
> 
> dave



You go Dave.  You can't have your name on this... this... travesty.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 20, 2011)

editor said:


> If the title was all it had going for it, it couldn't have been much of a thread to start with.


 
and yet it was still enough to justify it being selected as the _Official _Tottenham Hotspur 2011-2012 thread, as opposed to the shoddy content-free imitation you just locked


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Right if that is the name of the thread i demand my name be taken off it.
> 
> Or preferably arry to be called a twitching candle faced cunt again.


Gosh. You're just so _controversial. _

You can argue amongst yourselves now because I don't want to hang around a Tottenham thread.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 20, 2011)

your thread is our thread, our thread is your thread
let's all hold hands, and sing a song


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> and yet it was still enough to justify it being selected as the _Official _Tottenham Hotspur 2011-2012 thread, as opposed to the shoddy content-free imitation you just locked



this! could you not have just used the shit thread as the main one if you were going to merge them and change the sodding name.

i demand justice.

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 20, 2011)

i think you may have gotten justice dave, just not the justice you wanted.

imagine if this turns out to be their lucky year, you may have to start their thread every season.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2011)

I would do that for the week of joy of seeing harry redknapp or daniel levy being called by their proper titles oh and xes giving comedy gold, obviously.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, boring title is boring!


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I would do that for the week of joy of seeing harry redknapp or daniel levy being called by their proper titles oh and xes giving comedy gold, obviously.
> 
> dave



I was just starting to suck them all in to debating on it too. 

I had plans man!  Plans!


----------



## xes (Jun 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Do Spurs fans want the thread title changed?


 
what ever made you think that? 

Thank you, i will no longer trash the thread with naughty stuff


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

*lightbulb*


----------



## rorymac (Jun 20, 2011)

I also demand Dave gets justice 

<lashes out indiscriminately>


----------



## xes (Jun 20, 2011)

infact, I think I'd much rather that the official spurs thread was started by a spurs fan. IE- this thread locked, and the other thread opened. Call me fussy.....


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2011)

pussy


----------



## xes (Jun 20, 2011)

your mums big fat hairy one.


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 20, 2011)

wtf!!  i thought this was a beautiful oasis paradise of liberty, freedom and anarchy enveloped by a disgusting waste strewn desert of unthinking bullyboy fascism and pornography.

seems i was wrong  this is worse than when i found out santa claus wasn't real


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

There's a deeply conformist heart beating underneath all this hippy dippy exterior.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Right if that is the name of the thread i demand my name be taken off it.
> 
> dave



Your wannabe association to Spurs is flattering Dave, lets put an end to the West Ham sham/deceit, be brave, "Come out" and join us.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 20, 2011)

tommers said:


> There's a deeply conformist heart beating underneath all this hippy dippy exterior.


 
Lets campaign for a West Ham thread title change, "League One here we come - The Official West 'am receivership thread 20011 - 2012"


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread is about Spurs.

West Ham already have a thread.

You're being weird.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it when people drop the h to try and sound common but then chuck an apostrophe in. Apostrophes are not ghetto!

dave


----------



## discokermit (Jun 20, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Yes please


can't take a joke. crybaby.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 20, 2011)

discokermit said:


> can't take a joke. crybaby.


 
Are you 10 or something? On your bike sonny


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 20, 2011)

Good craic.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 20, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I love it when people drop the h to try and sound common but then chuck an apostrophe in. Apostrophes are not ghetto!
> 
> dave



Apostrophe's are well in Dave, G'wan check your Ghetto facts blood.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 20, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Are you 10 or something? On your bike sonny


waaaah!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 20, 2011)

Jesus christ, this thread is now fucking shit.


----------



## mattie (Jun 20, 2011)

Ruined.


----------



## Corax (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## London_Calling (Jun 20, 2011)

Bale doesn't do himself any favours with that haircut and side burns does he.

I see Modric is practicing . . just in case he gets to leave.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 20, 2011)

Get your bets in now that all three will have moved on by August. It can't not happen now.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2011)

i would pay bale in bananas. he'd love that, the monkey headed cunt.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 21, 2011)

Like the home kit, Ok with the dark blue kit, not keen on the lighter blue kit.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 21, 2011)

Corax said:


>


 
The queue for the exit door is particularly well dressed at White Hart Lane this summer.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm enjoying all this banter from  supporters whose clubs have been relegated recently ...


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 21, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Like the home kit, Ok with the dark blue kit, not keen on the lighter blue kit.


 
^ typically abject display of spurs fans analytical skills

the middle kit is black/charcoal
the 'light blue' is more a lilac! LOL!

aurasma - cheap looking font = shit kits

plus aurasma is a free app. who owns the company and how does aurasma make money?


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 21, 2011)

ps. how many years has bale got on his contract?

i wouldn't mind him staying at the spuddies for another year, lfc get into the CL and then we buy him, haven't had a quality left sided player since barnesy


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

£5 mill for O'Hara - I thang yew.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 21, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> ^ typically abject display of spurs fans analytical skills
> 
> the middle kit is black/charcoal
> the 'light blue' is more a lilac! LOL!
> ...



Are you colour blind of do you have a very cheap monitor?

Why dont you call Aurasma and ask them for a copy of their business model and financial forecast...

How many fingers do you have?


----------



## chieftain (Jun 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> £5 mill for O'Hara - I thang yew.


 
Good luck to him and thank you Wolves


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Good luck to him and thank you Wolves


he was great for us last season, especially as he was coming back from injury. had a little drop off in form but worked tirelessly until it started going right again for him. good player, good attitude, well worth the money.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah 5million for o'hara doesn't sound silly.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

I bet Levy's not far short of that for  Kranjcar, as well. I'd fucking HATE to have to do a deal with him


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 21, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Are you colour blind of do you have a very cheap monitor?


 
no & no, u?

http://www.spurscommunity.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=75281



> bigspurs - Today, 12:40 PM
> We need to seriously dump Puma. They are absolute crap designers (these days anyway).
> 
> Nice lilac shirt &ndash; not
> ...


----------



## chieftain (Jun 21, 2011)

discokermit said:


> he was great for us last season, especially as he was coming back from injury. had a little drop off in form but worked tirelessly until it started going right again for him. good player, good attitude, well worth the money.


 
I thought he was decent enough when e played for us, didnt get that much of a chance really but he did well when he did. Don't like his skanky misses though...


----------



## g force (Jun 21, 2011)

Aurasma?!?!


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 21, 2011)

Aurasma is owned by autonomy the name on the shirt last season. 

Software corporation

http://www.autonomy.com/


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do spurs have a new home shirt every season?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2011)

Just the one each season, at the moment.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2011)

chieftain said:


> didnt get that much of a chance really but he did well when he did.


you're chock full of decent midfielders though. i would cry if we ever bought a defender off you.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm reliably informed that the home shir previously posted on this MY THREAD. was a fake.

This is in fact the real one.







dave


----------



## chieftain (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Dave: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...Dreams....?p=11871737&viewfull=1#post11871737


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you'll find that was last years kit.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I think you'll find that was last years kit.


 
You signed a long term sponsorship deal Dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'd fucking HATE to have to do a deal with him



Yeah right.  The smell of his cologne, the steely, determined glint in his eye as he laughed at your latest offer... the light reflecting off his little baldy head.  You'd be in seventh heaven mate.

He's a powerful charismatic man, there's no shame in it.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2011)

an internet accountants wet dream!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 22, 2011)

And you would know, Dave.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 22, 2011)

Samuel Eto'o said:
			
		

> I hope the English fans will forgive me, but Tottenham are a club in mid-table and I need more.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 22, 2011)

Tottenham midfielder Wilson Palacios is on the brink of a £12m move to Italian side Napoli, which gives Spurs boss Harry Redknapp the funds to buy West Ham's Scott Parker.

Turkish giants Fenerbahce are set to offer Tottenham misfit Jermaine Jenas an escape route with a £5m transfer.

Aston Villa winger Ashley Young has passed a medical at Manchester United ahead of move to Old Trafford.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 22, 2011)

A grown up explanation in the Telegraph of the legal arguments due to be determined this week in relation to the Olympic Park site., Interesting but pretty legal:




> Tottenham and Orient are challenging both the *process and the substance* of the OPLC's decision, and Newham's financial support for West Ham which they say breaches European laws on state aid.
> 
> The submissions also reveal that *one of the OPLC's grounds for rejecting Tottenham's bid was* that their plans to renovate Crystal Palace as an alternative to retaining the athletics track was "inadequate and under-funded" and "does not provide a long-term sustainable athletics legacy".
> 
> ...



Can you tell I studied law at uni 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ostion-to-West-Hams-Olympic-Stadium-move.html


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 22, 2011)

No wonder you're so fucking mundane.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2011)

> The role of Newham in providing a £40 million loan to West Ham is at the heart of the challenge from Tottenham and Orient, while the legal process is understood to have exposed tensions between the OPLC and the council over the key issue.



this is wrong.

A company has been set up which includes west ham fc, live nation and british athletics(and possibly newham council but im not entirely sure). Newham loaned 40 million to this company.

West ham FC will be  renting the stadium from this company.

If the telegrapgh are trying to be technically correct then they need to get that sort of thing right.

http://www.newham.gov.uk/2012Games/OlympicStadiumbidFAQs.htm

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

What was the purpose of the loan to the company? ... etc, etc. That's the point of the legal challenge, to get the official view on whether the contrivance (of setting up a compnay) is acceptable. And obv. loads of other conflicting legal views.

There is days and days of full on examination underway by the High Court judge.

I don't think there's any right or wrong in all this, just who's sailing closer to the legal wind - Levy would also try any trick he thought he could get away with.


----------



## g force (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah def nothing dodgy about that financing agreement, oh no. The upshot is West Ham can't afford the stadium.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

But the owners can afford to put the money in  ....but they obv. want to make money, not spend it.


----------



## Will2403 (Jun 23, 2011)

If west ham get it, are they really gonna be keeping the running track around the pitch?? Thats so retro and it'll be shit views for everyone plus no atmosphere.

I'm backing the spuddies on this one.

How many seats will there be?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

Plenty, mainly empty.


----------



## Corax (Jun 23, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


>


 
We are though.  We're the top of the midtable teams, and by a fair distance at the moment, but one season of CL football doesn't mean we've joined the EPL elite.  A few quality signings and we could do, but Et'o's ('?) not wrong at the moment.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> If west ham get it, are they really gonna be keeping the running track around the pitch?? Thats so retro and it'll be shit views for everyone plus no atmosphere.



4/6 of the last champions league finals and the last two worl................. yeah i just cant be arsed.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2011)

is there a running track?


crikey.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 23, 2011)

Spurs fail with bid to review Olympic Stadium decision



> Tottenham have had their bid for a judicial review of the Olympic Stadium decision rejected, the BBC has learned.
> 
> Spurs and Leyton Orient were contesting the decision, taken by the Olympic Park Legacy Company in February, to choose West Ham and Newham Council.
> 
> ...



Just in ... more to follow...


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 24, 2011)

you'll be fine guys, just keep on trying different judges and eventually you'll find one that will find in your favour and make us pay.


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

It's no surprise we're finding it difficult to attract top players seeing as we're only one place above the relegation zone at the moment.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 24, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> you'll be fine guys, just keep on trying different judges and eventually you'll find one that will find in your favour and make us pay.


 Most Tottenham fans don't want any of this to go in the club's favour n


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 24, 2011)

Tottenham have moved a step closer to signing former Manchester United forward Diego Forlan after Atletico Madrid president Enrique Cerezo confirmed the striker's "first choice would be England".

Villarreal want to sign want-away Tottenham midfielder Sandro for £12m.


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

Villarreal can piss off.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 24, 2011)

Sell if he wants to go, surely?


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd rather we signed a couple of quality players to convince him of our intent, and have a chat to him about how he could be the rock of our midfield in an era that would go down in history, make himself a true legend.  Harry/Levy has to sell him the dream.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 24, 2011)

corax said:


> he could be the rock of our midfield in an era that would go down in history, make himself a true legend.



    :d


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> :d


 
You do rather need to read the rest of the sentence.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2011)

Rivaldo is on his way.  Keep the faith!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 24, 2011)

And Palacios off to PSG. Shame.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> You do rather need to read the rest of the sentence.


 
It's no more or less hilarious in the full context. You absolute lunatics.


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

It's all about selling the dream lad.

_*puts avuncular arm around Refused and stares poignantly into the distance*_


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 24, 2011)

It's about putting a 1 and two 0s in front of that, if you genuinely* believe anything else you're a tool.


*not that I think you do.


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> It's about putting a 1 and two 0s in front of that, if you genuinely* believe anything else you're a tool.
> 
> 
> *not that I think you do.


 
We can't compete on wages though.  We need Jedi mind tricks!


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2011)

g force said:


> Yeah def nothing dodgy about that financing agreement, oh no.



Apparently not, no.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...ainst-appealing-Olympic-Stadium-decision.html



> Tottenham argued that Newham’s decision to agree a £40million loan to West Ham as part of a joint venture breached European Commission law banning state aid.
> The judge said he was “puzzled by the claim” and said the various points raised by Tottenham were “unarguable in the present claim”.
> Spurs’ argument that the council acted beyond its powers in making the loan was also rejected. “I do not think this point arguable,” he writes.


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not sure why Levy's doing it.  It's obviously not going to go anywhere, and the guy's not stupid.  So what's the _real_ motive?


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2011)

Why not?  He might get a Lord Griffiths.


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

Que?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'm not sure why Levy's doing it.  It's obviously not going to go anywhere, and the guy's not stupid.  So what's the _real_ motive?


 
Yeah, it's a bit weird that he hasn't explained it all to you.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Que?



Lord griffiths was the fella who said that tevez was responsible for Sheff Utd being relegated.  The point is that the whole thing will cost you £500k to contest but it might net you a hundreds of millions saving.  It's worth doing based on the chance that you'll get some mad old duffer who agrees with you.


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Yeah, it's a bit weird that he hasn't explained it all to you.


It's okay, I'll get it out of him at bedtime.  I always do.



tommers said:


> Lord griffiths was the fella who said that tevez was responsible for Sheff Utd being relegated.  The point is that the whole thing will cost you £500k to contest but it might net you a hundreds of millions saving.  It's worth doing based on the chance that you'll get some mad old duffer who agrees with you.


Yeah maybe.  I suppose my view is coloured by the fact that I don't _want_ the stadium, and fell in love with the NDP plans at first sight.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yeah maybe.  I suppose my view is coloured by the fact that I don't _want_ the stadium, and fell in love with the NDP plans at first sight.



Yeah, but he doesn't give a shit about that.  He sees a massive site with the best transport links and none of the crap that Haringey are demanding.  

And those NDP plans are still plans.  Levy has said it is "not viable".  Maybe he's trying to bluff but that's just a picture you lot keep posting.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 26, 2011)

Gareth Bale will demand to leave Tottenham if the club sells Croatian midfielder Luka Modric, who is wanted by Chelsea.

But Spurs are prepared to make Modric the highest-paid player in their history if he agrees to stay at White Hart Lane - the 25-year-old could earn as much as £90,000-a-week.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 26, 2011)

So where are we so far ... Woodgate's gone,  O'Hara has gone, Freidal has arrived... and at least half a dozen more are in various stages of leaving? 

Initial bids for two or three forwards on the table. Media trying to keep alive a non-narrative in relation to Modric. Bit quiet really. Another end-of-window flurry, I'd think.


And Danny Rose is semi-officially a left back, sorry a 'diminutive left back'. If Kyle Walker keeps up the progess we might actually have progess on both sides of the park.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 26, 2011)

Lol at Levy giving Bale the excuse to leave he's been looking for since January.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 26, 2011)

Tottenham have still not given up hope of signing David Beckham when his Los Angeles Galaxy contract expires in November.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Media trying to keep alive a non-narrative in relation to Modric.



Um... LC... you do realise you've just said it's a bogus media narrative, don't you?

Based on the last one of those he'll be out within the month.


----------



## agricola (Jun 26, 2011)

Aaron Lennon, £20 million, Liverpool.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> Um... LC... you do realise you've just said it's a bogus media narrative, don't you?


 It started out that way! Then Levy realised just how much Stratford could generate....

As for Aaron Lennon - that's our entire midflied gone now (Modric, Bale, Sandro... Lennon) - for £100 mill. 

And we're still in June


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, keep bluffing you dumb bastard.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 27, 2011)

agricola said:


> Aaron Lennon, £20 million, Liverpool.


 
Please God, no.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 27, 2011)

Robbie Keane's career at Spurs looks set to be coming to an end, with Blackburn keen on signing the 30-year-old.

Chelsea boss Andre Villas-Boas will make a double raid on Tottenham with a £60m bid for midfielder Luka Modric and the left-sided Gareth Bale.

Spurs boss Harry Redknapp hopes to offload Mexican midfielder Giovani Dos Santos to Seville, but the Spanish club have yet to meet the £6.5m asking price.

Mirko Vucinic's agent has ruled out a move to Tottenham, saying the Roma striker deserves a "more prestigious" club.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 27, 2011)

Cut and paste from the beeb gossip column is really difficult, you're right.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 27, 2011)

Cut and paste from the beeb gossip column is really difficult, you're right.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 27, 2011)

Apparently Crouch has his pick of the 2 "big" north-east clubs; once we've had a couple or 3 players out to free up squad spaces and wages we'll see Forlan and Leandro Damiao signing on the dotted.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 27, 2011)

'Arry's shortlist is 70 players long, mate.


----------



## Corax (Jun 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> And Danny Rose is semi-officially a left back, sorry a 'diminutive left back'.


He looked pretty handy as a LB.  Which is great, because he was a big bag of meh at LW.

Anyway, I just had to post this:



> Redknapp's problems will arise if Modric or Bale (or both) are sold, because despite having a wad full of cash to spend, there aren't many players around, if any, who can replace the pair. Charlie Adam from Blackpool, Stewart Downing from Aston Villa perhaps,



Er....


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, providing 'content' is a shit job for shit money  - never read it, they're all clueless.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 28, 2011)

Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp will sell four or five players in order to bring in any new signings.

And Spurs have stepped up their interest in Stuttgart's Germany defender Serdar Tasci. 

Blackburn manager Steve Kean is considering a renewed bid for Tottenham striker Robbie Keane, having had a £2m offer rejected. 

Six Premier League clubs are chasing Manchester City's James Milner - including Aston Villa, who sold him to City for £26m last summer*.


Either Liverpool or Levy will pay £10 million for him. Then the season after you/they will sell him back to us for £1 million.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2011)

What do we think chaps; match the offer or best left alone:



> *Ipswich accept Sunderland's £13m offer for Connor Wickham*
> 
> Ipswich Town have accepted Sunderland's £13m bid for their talented teenage striker Connor Wickham. Although only 18, the 6ft 3in England Under-21 player has attracted interest from Liverpool, Arsenal and Tottenham Hotspur and will need to be persuaded that the Stadium of Light is the right destination.
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jun/28/sunderland-connor-wickham-ipswich


----------



## Balbi (Jun 29, 2011)

If Wickham goes to Bruce, it'll kill his career dead. Sunderland's been a strikers graveyard since Phillips.


----------



## g force (Jun 29, 2011)

Really? Because a fair few clubs wanted Kenwyne Jones and some guy called Bent did pretty well there too.


----------



## chieftain (Jun 29, 2011)

His solo goal last season was a thing of beauty, other than that I've heard he's good but not really seen him play so I don't know.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 29, 2011)

g force said:


> Really? Because a fair few clubs wanted Kenwyne Jones and some guy called Bent did pretty well there too.


 
Jones was great at the scummers, and got a bit worse at sunderland - now plodding. Bent was just glad to get out, and flew out the door at the chance. Bruce and strikers, not a good combo.,


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 29, 2011)

I suppose when you've spent £10 mill on Gareth Bale... you're inclined to roll the dice again. Anyway he signed now (for Sunderland), I believe.

In other FFS news:

Spurs return to High Court over Olympic Stadium verdict

Just when you thought you'd got out . . . . THEY PULL YOU BACK IN AGAIN....


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 30, 2011)

Tottenham Hotspur have joined Arsenal in the race for Valencia winger Juan Mata.

Tottenham are set to make Mexican striker Antonio Pedroza Whitham their first signing of the summer transfer window, with the 20-year-old set to cost under £1m as his contract at the Mexican club had expired.

The White Hart Lane club have also joined Manchester City in the chase for highly rated 16-year-old Caen striker M'Baye Niang.

Bolton and Tottenham are among the clubs to have shown an interest in Egyptian midfielder Hosny Abd Rabo, who plays for Ismaily but is available on a free transfer.

Andrey Arshavin says the new Arsenal away kit will make the players look like jockeys, "but at least it's not as bad as the Tottenham kits".


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Tottenham Hotspur have joined Arsenal in the race for Valencia winger Juan Mata.
> 
> Tottenham are set to make Mexican striker Antonio Pedroza Whitham their first signing of the summer transfer window, with the 20-year-old set to cost under £1m as his contract at the Mexican club had expired.
> 
> ...


 
Nice to see we're going for those big glamour signings to convince Modric of our ambition.


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2011)

Taraabt speculated to be the subject of £13.5m bid from PSG.

Why do I care?  Because £5.5m of that's ours.


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2011)

NDP back on?

http://triffictottenham.co.uk/a-new-white-hart-lane-is-back-on-the-cards/?

_*crosses fingers*_


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 2, 2011)

Bolton defender Gary Cahill could become Andre Villas-Boas' first signing as Chelsea manager. The 25-year-old centre-half, who could cost around £17m, is also wanted by Arsenal and, laughably, Tottenham. 

Tottenham are ready to listen to offers in the region of £10m-12m for striker Jermain Defoe, 28, to raise funds to buy Villarreal's Giuseppe Rossi, 24, and Athletic Bilbao's Fernando Llorente, 26.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 2, 2011)

Levy may have some right to call shenanigans.


----------



## Corax (Jul 2, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


>


 
<Error>
<Code>AccessDenied</Code>
<Message>Request has expired</Message>
<RequestId>14F63AE2ECA820CD</RequestId>
<Expires>2011-07-02T22:27:38Z</Expires>
<HostId>
kBRX+3Vkr9Wl6/tP5C+GOVDc+07WvuGoAW55wPt+Ht01nxQrEbLH1muMkydyjDDs
</HostId>
<ServerTime>2011-07-02T22:29:05Z</ServerTime>
</Error>


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 2, 2011)

Wut?


----------



## Corax (Jul 2, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Wut?


 
That's all I get when I go to the address of the pic you posted (the pic just shows up as a broken pic icon).


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh. I can see it. Can anyone else? 

It's a shot of tomorrow's Sunset Times, with a quite interesting story about West Ham having paid £26k to Dionne Knight from the Olympic Park Legacy Company.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 2, 2011)

http://twitpic.com/5k97q8 if that helps.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110703/west-ham-united-statement_2236884_2385579

all im going to say on the matter.

dave


----------



## mattie (Jul 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> http://www.whufc.com/articles/20110703/west-ham-united-statement_2236884_2385579
> 
> all im going to say on the matter.
> 
> dave



Both  and , and maybe a bit of


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2011)

"Secret Cash" from West Ham's bank account to her personal current account??? 

They should have stuck it in an account in the Cayman Islands.  That's what Harry would have done.

Seriously though, hiring investigators to go through people's bins?  Classy stuff.  

And then admitting illegally gathering information in a leaked story to a national newspaper? 

It's all getting a bit nasty, isn't it?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, for the not over-emotionally committed I'd say this is fantastic knockabout stuff.

They're 'in a relationship' - you think??


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 3, 2011)

As long as it doesn't end up in some kind of unholy alliance - argh, groundshare in a stadium no-one wants...

The Spurs bid was all above board, the West Ham bid was all above board, Russia and Qatar were awarded World Cup hosting duties on merit and their ability to put on a show.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 3, 2011)

And everyone at the Death Star is relaxed and comfortable about an empty trophy cabinet sitting on top of a £120 million wage bill.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 4, 2011)

it gets better   never a dull moment between our clubs.  you don't get this level of silly going on between you and the goons!


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 4, 2011)

Certainly not, but accusations of corruption linked to a move to a new ground has a familiar ring to it.

Footballing karma (maybe?)....


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 5, 2011)

expand pls?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 5, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> expand pls?


 
Just that "south london wonderers" and Noris nobbled the FA to get into the league sort of thing The Arsenal have got over the years.

Nice to see the corruption/moving ground story move to East London (gives us a bit of a rest)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 5, 2011)

Are you denying that story, then?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 7, 2011)

Tottenham are to press ahead in their efforts to beat Arsenal to Spain Under-21 star Juan Mata, with Valencia willing to sell the winger for £21m.

Stoke are lining up central defender Jonathan Woodgate after he rejected a pay-as-you-play deal to re-sign with Tottenham.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a shame about Woody, when fit he was a class defender. Scored a winner in the Carling against the West London twerps and always gave it his all. 

If he and Ledders were both fit more often they would have forged a fantastic defensive partnership, perhaps one of the best we've had for some time.

Thanks and Good luck to him.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 7, 2011)

Agree, at least in my memory, it was him and Ledley  at the back for most of the season in which we finished  4th.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 8, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Are you denying that story, then?


 
Well Mr Picarda, I was just stating that the story had a familiar ring to it. I made no mention of each scenarios individual validity. However our "incident" is over and yours is alive.

Sits back and lights a cigar.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 8, 2011)

Always felt a bit uneasy about cheering on Woodgate. I know lots of footballers are unpleasant and thuggish but the Sarfraz Najeib attack was particularly vile.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Sits back and lights a cigar.



Did you cheat, steal or bribe your way to that Cigar sir?


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 8, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Did you cheat, steal or bribe your way to that Cigar sir?


 


In honour of your esteemed club, I did all three....


----------



## chieftain (Jul 8, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> In honour of your esteemed club, I did all three....


 
You did Norris for us instead of on us, thank you


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 8, 2011)

Manchester United are set to make an offer of £10-12m cash plus two players for Tottenham star Luka Modric.

Spurs lead a host of clubs in the hunt for 'the new Luka Modric', Hadjuk Split player Ante Vukusic.

Tottenham must fork out £20m to sign striker Pablo Osvaldo from Espanyol. 

Spurs midfielder Niko Kranjcar is waiting to discover if Italian side Fiorentina have made a bid for him - the Croat remains unhappy at his club's £12m asking price and claims current boss Harry Redknapp seeks to ruin his career.

Arsenal want £15m-rated Valencia winger Juan Mata - but to play alongside Samir Nasri rather than to replace him. Obviously the player prefers Arsenal to Spurs.

West Ham manager Sam Allardyce is preparing an ambitious bid to sign Liverpool pair Joe Cole and Paul Konchesky.

Villa have also moved ahead of Tottenham in the pursuit of West Ham's Scott Parker, because Spurs must sell before they buy. 

Aston Villa are ready to spend £5m to secure the transfer of defender Alan Hutton from Spurs.

West Ham will decide next week whether to sign Polish defender Hernani da Rosi from Korona Kielce. 

(West Ham stuff included because you're all so mentally obsessed by them.)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 9, 2011)

Spurs boss Harry Redknapp will sell midfielder Niko Kranjcar to Fiorentina to raise the £20m needed to secure Espanyol striker Pablo Osvaldo.

Tottenham are ready to sign the 'new Didier Drogba' - Ivory Coast's teenage striker Souleymane Coulibaly.

Ray Wilkins thinks Tottenham will find it extremely difficult to keep hold of Luka Modric.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 10, 2011)

Tottenham are set to offer striker Jermain Defoe plus £5m in exchange for Sunderland's Asamoah Gyan.

Tottenham are planning a £22m bid for Manchester United striker Dimitar Berbatov and defender Jonny Evans.

Former Chelsea coach Ray Wilkins has told Tottenham they are wasting their time trying to keep midfielder Luka Modric. Spurs have told the Croat he would not be allowed to leave White Hart Lane, but Wilkins believes he will soon join Chelsea, who had a £22m bid rejected this summer. "I think it will be extremely difficult for Tottenham to hold on to Modric if you look at the numbers being thrown around." 

However, Tottenham are prepared to offer Modric £80,000-a-week to stay at the club.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/10/luka-modric-daniel-levy-spurs



> A lot has been published in the press about the meeting with Levy, who gave the public a twisted account of what happened. I must say that I am genuinely disappointed about what Levy said to me. He didn't care about what I was telling him. It all only convinced me further that I was right to consider moving on to another club.



Well well well.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 11, 2011)

Why was this gentlemans agreement not written into the contract? It's not worth a jot unless it is. I'm disappointed but not surprised at another footballer behaving like a child and commend Levy for telling him to shut it. If Modric didnt want to stay why sign a new long term contract so recently. 

The solution:

A. Sell him for a massive profit

B. Make him stay and play (which he will have to or his stock will fall)

C. Make him sit on the bench until he stops behaving like a twit.

If we've already lost him as a commited player then what's to lose?

Chelsea should not have made a (refused) private bid public, it's a form of tapping up surely??


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 11, 2011)

Yesterday, I saw 'gentleman's agreement' and 'Daniel Levy' in the same sentence. Excellent.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2011)

Why would anyone ever take levy at his word? More then a bit naive really. from Modric.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 11, 2011)

schoolboy error, etc.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Chelsea should not have made a (refused) private bid public, it's a form of tapping up surely??



I agree entirely, but only if arry gets done for every time he has uttered the words(or similer), " I don't want to talk about someone else player but he is great and I would love him in our squad"

So much irony in that quote of yours that the whole world got constipation.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Jul 11, 2011)

Aye true, but the tapping up of even half decent players is not a thing the Hammers have had to worry about for a good few years now is it boyo


----------



## kained&able (Jul 11, 2011)

scott parker by you in jan springs to mind.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 11, 2011)

I said half decent, he looked good last season but then so would Joey Deacon compared to the rest of your squad


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jul 11, 2011)

Modric out and Parker in?
My dislike of Bungpuss grows every day and the sooner he fucks off to be England manager the better for all concerned.
Except of course England fans


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 13, 2011)

Well......


> Tottenham defender Ledley King has had successful knee surgery, the club have confirmed on their website.
> 
> King underwent an arthroscopy on his left knee on Monday and is expected to return to training at the start of August.
> 
> The 30-year-old England international currently struggles to play more than one game a week because of knee injuries that also limit his training.


We've been here before, more than once. All the same, good wishes.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14119436.stm


----------



## g force (Jul 13, 2011)

If Modric (like Cesc) actually wants to leave just hand in a transfer request FFS. If not STFU about it and get back to training - you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Corax (Jul 13, 2011)

g force said:


> If Modric (like Cesc) actually wants to leave just hand in a transfer request FFS. If not STFU about it and get back to training - you can't have it both ways.


 
Mabbutt and Redknapp have both indicated that Modric himself has behaved impeccably, and that the 'quotes' etc are the product of media and other clubs stirring more than anything.


----------



## g force (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh i'm sure... and as in so many of these situation driven by his agent looking for a pay day too I bet.


----------



## Corax (Jul 13, 2011)

10,000+ posts, Aug 2002 join date, a Spurs fan, and I've not registered you before.... 

Name change?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2011)

Corax said:


> Mabbutt and Redknapp have both indicated that Modric himself has behaved impeccably, and that the 'quotes' etc are the product of media and other clubs stirring more than anything.



Are you saying all the quotes attributed to Modric saying he prefers a move to Chelsea are fabricated?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 13, 2011)

your just unobservant. I notice gforce around the place more then i notice you.

refused i belive the phrase around these parts is "bogus media narrative" y'know like the stadium levy absolutely doesn't want or the bungs arry never took.

dave


----------



## Corax (Jul 14, 2011)

g force said:


> If Modric (like Cesc) actually wants to leave just hand in a transfer request FFS. If not STFU about it and get back to training - you can't have it both ways.


 


Corax said:


> Mabbutt and Redknapp have both indicated that Modric himself has behaved impeccably, and that the 'quotes' etc are the product of media and other clubs stirring more than anything.


 


g force said:


> Oh i'm sure... and as in so many of these situation driven by his agent looking for a pay day too I bet.


 
Modric hands in transfer request to Spurs chairman Levy in bid to force Chelsea move

Okay, *now* he's being a dick...


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> Modric hands in transfer request to Spurs chairman Levy in bid to force Chelsea move
> 
> Okay, *now* he's being a dick...


 
I don't see what's dickish about it. He wants more money and CL games, like every other footballer out there. Or am I missing anything?


----------



## Corax (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I don't see what's dickish about it. He wants more money and CL games, like every other footballer out there. Or am I missing anything?


 
Saying that he wouldn't hand in a transfer request, and then... er, handing in a transfer request.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> Saying that he wouldn't hand in a transfer request, and then... er, handing in a transfer request.


 
Did he actually really say that?


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2011)

Corax said:


> Modric hands in transfer request to Spurs chairman Levy in bid to force Chelsea move
> 
> Okay, *now* he's being a dick...


 
see told you it was a typical spurs bogus media narrative.

dave


----------



## g force (Jul 14, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Did he actually really say that?


 
Only in the same way Xavi really said Cesc was being 'torn apart' by transfer issues. In other words he may have said "perhaps it's better to hand in a transfer request" which is now "Modric wants out of Spurs and hates his Chairman". Usual off-season BS.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 14, 2011)

Apathy is working well for me on the Modric issue, I'm bored to tears with it now.

Sell him for top dollar and ship in some other overpaid twat to take his place.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2011)

Desperate days for the tabloids, hardly a real story to their name this window from the entire Prem.


----------



## g force (Jul 14, 2011)

Agreed...because no one really cares about Downing, Phil Jones etc. They're just not very interesting signings.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know, did the papers get a sniff of the Downing deal?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I don't know, did the papers get a sniff of the Downing deal?


 
Yes and no. The earlier bids were reported, but the signing first broke on the official site. Which is as it should be. I say signing, when in fact he's not signed yet.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 14, 2011)

newsthump were being all satirical about it by 9am this morning!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, a bit of truth to that. Ah well, trust in Kenny!


----------



## Corax (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## stupid kid (Jul 14, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Chelsea should not have made a (refused) private bid public, it's a form of tapping up surely??


 
No, tapping up specifically means contacting a player whilst he's in contract. It's not against the rules for managers (or others, Spanish club presidents being a good example) to talk about players they'd like to sign and possibly intend to place bids for. As long as Chelsea don't contact Modric or his agent directly they're clean. However, you would have to describe their bid as cheeky if they are acting in good faith, £22m is far too low for a player of his quality in the current market, if you use the likes of Downing and Henderson as a comparison that is. Has Modric's agent hinted to Chelsea he could be had for that much? Who knows.


----------



## Corax (Jul 15, 2011)

The Vucinic rumour looks like it has a mote of credibility to it.  Not seen him really, but he sounds like the right *type* of striker for our needs.


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lolz! Unlikely at best 



> Mirko Vucinic: I would reject Spurs
> 14 Jul 2009
> 
> Roma striker Mirko Vucinic has ruled out a move to Tottenham, reiterating he hopes to remain with the Giallorossi.
> ...


----------



## Corax (Jul 15, 2011)

14 Jul 2009.  We had just finished 8th and had never had any CL exposure.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 15, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Mirko Vucinic: I would reject Spurs
> 14 Jul 2009



2009!! You twerp


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 15, 2011)

lol, didn't see that, was posting from my phone.

must have confused him with eto'o anyways...



> "Tottenham, and I hope the English fans will forgive me, are a club in mid-table and I need more," Eto'o told CRTV.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 15, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> lol, didn't see that, was posting from my phone.
> 
> must have confused him with eto'o anyways...
> 
> "Tottenham, and I hope the English fans will forgive me, are a club in mid-table and I need more," Eto'o told CRTV.



Perhaps Eto is living in 2009 too? (as we've finished in top 5 for the last 2 seasons)


----------



## kained&able (Jul 15, 2011)

the man is a top striker at  champions league final bothering clubs, to him you are mid table!

dave


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 16, 2011)

Chelsea are ready to return with an improved offer of nearly £30m for Tottenham midfielder Luka Modric. 

Tottenham open talks with Roma over £15m move for striker Mirko Vucinic.


----------



## Corax (Jul 16, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Chelsea are ready to return with an improved offer of nearly £30m for Tottenham midfielder Luka Modric.
> 
> Tottenham open talks with Roma over £15m move for striker Mirko Vucinic.


 
£50m and Levy should say yes.  Otherwise, no.  It would have to be very soon too, giving enough time to reinvest.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 17, 2011)

Transfer windows are rubbish without the phone hacking malarkey - how are we supposed to find out what's going on


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 17, 2011)

Tottenham are closing in on a loan deal for West Ham midfielder Scott Parker, despite a last-gasp bid of £7m from Aston Villa.


----------



## Corax (Jul 17, 2011)

> Kasey Keller has warned Tottenham it is time to decide whether they are serious about gatecrashing the top four.
> 
> The former Spurs keeper has been watching on from afar as all the optimism generated by a superb run in last season's Champions League has threatened to evaporate.
> 
> ...


http://www.sportsvibe.co.uk/news/fo...layer-urges-rethink-at-white-hart-lane-9323/?

He's not wrong.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 17, 2011)

Where does Helen want the cash to come from, then?


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new...ia&utm_campaign=souleymane-deal-agreed-180711

Souleymane Coulibaly signed.

Not the answer to any current challenges, but certainly not a bad acquisition.


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Where does Helen want the cash to come from, then?


 
We could stop devaluing good players by needlessly sending them to Coventry for a start.  I'm thinking of the likes of Krankie and Dos Santos.

Then there's the sums we've spent on players like Bentley, Hutton etc.

The slow progress in obtaining a decent sized stadium to increase income.  The whole olympic saga is time wasted when the NLD should have been being built.

And Joe Lewis could put his hand in his pocket if needs be.

Spurs have plenty of cash.  Levy's done a cracking job of making us very financially sound.  But if you want to hit the heights, you have to discard the small-club transfer policy at some point.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 18, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Where does Helen want the cash to come from, then?


 
Levy's feeling the austerity burn, is he?


----------



## agricola (Jul 18, 2011)

Corax said:


> Spurs have plenty of cash.  Levy's done a cracking job of making us very financially sound.  But if you want to hit the heights, you have to discard the small-club transfer policy at some point.


 
One mans "small-club transfer policy" is another mans common sense.  City, Chelsea, the RS and even United are paying idiot money for footballers, trying to compete with them is doomed to failure - its best to take their money, wisely invest it and then sell them someone else for an even more ludicrous amount twelve months later.


----------



## Will2403 (Jul 18, 2011)

he's right, save your money, you could spend £300m and you'd still have no chance of getting in the top 4.


----------



## Corax (Jul 18, 2011)

agricola said:


> One mans "small-club transfer policy" is another mans common sense.  City, Chelsea, the RS and even United are paying idiot money for footballers, trying to compete with them is doomed to failure - its best to take their money, wisely invest it and then sell them someone else for an even more ludicrous amount twelve months later.


 
That's worked for getting us to the top of 'the rest', but I'm not convinced it's enough to go further.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 18, 2011)

Corax said:


> That's worked for getting us to the top of 'the rest', but I'm not convinced it's enough to go further.


 
what's the alternative?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 18, 2011)

agricola said:


> One mans "small-club transfer policy" is another mans common sense.  City, Chelsea, the RS and even United are paying idiot money for footballers, trying to compete with them is doomed to failure - its best to take their money, wisely invest it and then sell them someone else for an even more ludicrous amount twelve months later.


 
Yes, I'm sure the Tottenham Hotspur FC accounts are a beacon of prudence and common sense.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Dunno about prudence, Refused, but they do have a much much lower wage-bill than the top 5 in the wage table. Chelsea are surely nudging £200 millions the coming season, with City and United not far behind. Let's estimate LFC at 140-50 and Arsenal at about 120. Apparently Spurs spent somewhere between 60-70 millions in wages in 2010. I reckon their net transfer spend hasn't been that crazy either. So all in all I'd not have them down as the next to go tits up.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I reckon their net transfer spend hasn't been that crazy either.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


>


 
Oops, net spend was a lot higher than I thought! Must be the sheer amount of players then? - seeing as their wage bill is a lot lower than the top 5.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 18, 2011)

Van der Vaart and Crouch earlier today:


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Oops, net spend was a lot higher than I thought! Must be the sheer amount of players then? - seeing as their wage bill is a lot lower than the top 5.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 19, 2011)

Some very funny Modric pics on the Guardian's weekly pic thing:


----------



## chieftain (Jul 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new...ia&utm_campaign=souleymane-deal-agreed-180711
> 
> Souleymane Coulibaly signed.
> 
> Not the answer to any current challenges, but certainly not a bad acquisition.


 
Sounds a good prospect, hopefully he'll make it through to the first team and become a legend.


----------



## newme (Jul 19, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Sounds a good prospect, hopefully he'll make it through to the first team and become a legend.


 
At which point a big club will buy him


----------



## chieftain (Jul 19, 2011)

newme said:


> At which point a big club will buy him


 
Next please...


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2011)

newme said:


> At which point a big club will buy him


 
Not if we get him on a long contract and do pinky-swears that if Chelsea make an approach we'll let him go, honest.


----------



## newme (Jul 19, 2011)

Corax said:


> Not if we get him on a long contract and do pinky-swears that if Chelsea make an approach we'll let him go, honest.


 


Frankly if he wanted to leave under those conditions he should have had something written into his contract, like a minimum fee release clause. Expecting to go to Chelsea for below market value when they dont want him to leave and then having a strop afterwards is fairly stupid.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2011)

Rather looks like the "Modric Hands in Transfer Request" story was a crock of shite anyway.  Just media shit-stirring.  I'd bet that there are plenty of hacks that would happily run a story like that in exchange for goodwill and first dibs on info from people at a 'big club'...

In other news, Modric is playing today.

And Jose M'Poku has been sold to Standard Liege.  Bit of a surprise to me that.  I saw a few of his games for the O's last season and he looked like he was coming on nicely and had real quality.  I expected to see him break into the first team this season, in the Europa or Carling if nothing else.  Homesick maybe?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 19, 2011)

Modric going to ManU apparently.

Not true.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2011)

Bale's looked fit and strong so far tonight.  He looks match-fit and ready to play an FA Cup Final, as opposed to the distinctly 'pre-season' look of the rest of the performances.

The defence look fecking headless, undisciplined, disorganised.  Whilst I'm hoping that's a pre-season thing, it's not unknown for a Spurs defence to carry on playing that way for the rest of the year too...


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2011)

Rah Dawson.  King-esque tackle.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2011)

Kyle Walker's going to be straight into the first team this season, I'd put money on it.  He's looked a lot better than several of the 'senior' players.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> Kyle Walker's going to be straight into the first team this season, I'd put money on it.  He's looked a lot better than several of the 'senior' players.


 
Which channel was the game on Corax?


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Modric going to ManU apparently.
> 
> Not true.


 
Modric staying at Spurs apparently.

True


----------



## chieftain (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice start Souleymane: http://windycoys.blogspot.com/2011/07/souleymane-coulibaly-scores-on-spurs.html?


----------



## newme (Jul 20, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Modric staying at Spurs apparently.
> 
> True


 
Cant see him going anywhere unless someone puts down 50m+ which isn't gonna happen. Focus has just gone elsewhere instead. Still Nasri, Pastore etc available for less with clubs more likely to sell.


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Which channel was the game on Corax?


 
I think it was ESPN, but I watched it via myP2P.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> Kyle Walker's going to be straight into the first team this season, I'd put money on it.  He's looked a lot better than several of the 'senior' players.


 
Given the competition at right back and the fact we haven't yet signed Chimbonda, it seems likely. Just hope he's as decent defensively as he appears to be going forward....


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Given the competition at right back and the fact we haven't yet signed Chimbonda, it seems likely. Just hope he's as decent defensively as he appears to be going forward....


 
Or... Lennon gets injured, and we have to play a full back as a winger.  I have some memory of that turning out quite nicely in the past...


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> The Vucinic rumour looks like it has a mote of credibility to it.  Not seen him really, but he sounds like the right *type* of striker for our needs.


 
This one's really gathering pace now.  Fingers crossed it's got some substance behind it.  The way it looks like it's going, I'd guess we'll know one way or the other by Monday.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 27, 2011)

Other than the fact they're playing the shamefull franchise FC here's Krankies "boom boom" effort last night: http://football-talk.co.uk/32435/video-niko-kranjcar-scores-30yard-screamer-spurs-beat-mk-dons-53/?

Very nice


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 27, 2011)

Tottenham hope to complete a deal for Barcelona midfielder Ibrahim Afellay, who has been forced to settle for a bit-part role since joining the Catalan giants from PSV Eindhoven in January.

And Spurs are interested in signing Spain international striker Fernando Llorente from Athletic Bilbao as they look to bolster their attacking options ahead of the new season.

Tottenham are also considering a move for Hamburg striker Paulo Guerrero after the Peru star revealed he is considering leaving the Imtech Arena.

Heading out of the White Hart Lane exit door, though, is forward Giovani dos Santos, who Spurs have agreed to sell to Sevilla. The London club would have to pay 10% of a sell-on fee to his former club Barcelona if he is sold before 1 August. However, a deal has been agreed that would go through a day later.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2011)

is he allowed to join another club if barca only signed him in jan????

dave


----------



## g force (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think he is, no


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2011)

Max two registrations a year innit?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 27, 2011)

Isn't it per season? Seems a bit odd they'd do it on a calendar year.


----------



## g force (Jul 27, 2011)

UEFA seems to say "calender year" so unless he was registered at Barca before Jan 1 he probably can't move.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 27, 2011)

As if 'Arry follows the rules. Gawd bless 'im.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't it per season? Seems a bit odd they'd do it on a calendar year.


 
done per year because its a fifa thing i think. Ie russian season is very different to brazilian which is very different to german etc etc.

I reckon spurs could get round it by taking him on loan till january then signing him.

dave


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2011)

Exactly.  Loans, agreements etc.  Easily done.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd be surprised if that happened tbh, I think barça have been quite happy with Afellay. Even if they weren't, he and Llorente could do better than Spurs.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 27, 2011)

Much, _much_ better.


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, he could be playing at an 80,000 seater stadium if he plays his cards right.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 27, 2011)

Or in the Champions League.


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2011)

It's spelled 'hip'.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Yeah, he could be playing at an 80,000 seater stadium if he plays his cards right.



yeah should clearly wait a year and sign for west ham


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> It's spelled 'hip'.


 
I told you, he's not signing for Spurs.


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2011)

kained&able said:


> yeah should clearly wait a year and sign for west ham


 
It's not funny if you spell it out.  


To be fair, it wasn't really funny anyway.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 27, 2011)

When does Redknapp face jug again?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

I imagine you'll need to ask his good friends at Carter-Ruck.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 27, 2011)

Surely there's a date. There usually is for court cases.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

Sure, though, if it is subject to a super, no one can report it.  It'll be listed at somewhere like, at a guess,  Southwark:

http://www.thelawpages.com/court-hearings-lists/Southwark-crown-court.php


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

Got it! It was last Friday:



> 22-07-2011 	Southwark 	2 	T20097808
> T20107415
> T20107431
> T20107134
> ...



Looks like they dealt with Storie, and the others are... in hand. Could even be on going in Court 2 ...

Anyone fancy taking a look tomorrow?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 27, 2011)

Surely he was in South Africa then? Can he be tried in absentia?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)

I have to go out. Be interesting to know when he was last mentioned in interview in South Africa...


----------



## Corax (Jul 27, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Surely he was in South Africa then? Can he be tried in absentia?


 
It could have merely been his lawyer confirming his name, address, and plea or something maybe?


----------



## newme (Jul 27, 2011)

Afellay isnt going anywhere, certainly not spurs.


----------



## chieftain (Jul 28, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14322449.stm

Look out Man Utd, we might just beat you yet!!


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

About fuckin time isn't it?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Surely he was in South Africa then? Can he be tried in absentia?


No, he would have made himself available. Which I imagine means last Fri wasn't his trial date but further prelims or, as seems apparent, dealing with related matters.

I'll check again later with the Listings because you have to think it's  either on now or very soon.


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2011)

Knowing that reflon git, he'll somehow end up getting knighted or similar.

At the very least, that's probably how he'll describe it.

'They had to arrest me to elevate me to the peerage'.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 29, 2011)

Or, worse still, get the England job.


----------



## mattie (Jul 29, 2011)

In mitigation, he'll have to go some to bankrupt the England team.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2011)

Something concrete at last - and it's not even arry's prospective accommodation at Ford:



> *Tottenham Hotspur last night sought to beat Arsenal to the signing of the Valencia forward Juan Mata by tabling a bid worth close to €25m (£22m)*. Arsenal, whose manager, Arsène Wenger, admitted that Mata is a player he likes, remain the favourites to sign the 23-year-old but are yet to make a formal bid. Initial talks have suggested that Arsenal would offer less than Spurs, at least to begin with.
> 
> Mata's preference is to join Arsenal but, with Harry Redknapp making little secret of his pursuit of attacking players over the past six months, Spurs are seeking to force Valencia's hand and bring pressure to bear on the player. Mata's camp, though, is awaiting definitive movement from Arsenal. That may yet depend on the departure of Cesc Fábregas. Sources at Barcelona said they are cautiously optimistic about signing the midfielder – and that it was him or no one.
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/30/tottenham-hotspur-juan-mata


----------



## Daniel (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you even have that much money?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

hahaha never happens. Nothing more deluded than a Spud in the summer.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2011)

Not sure you've grasped the techniques used in transfer windows by the people who are actually quite good at it.


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2011)

That post is perfect, LC.

10/10


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Not sure you've grasped the techniques used in transfer windows by the people who are actually quite good at it.


 
I'm sorry. Do you think Juan Mata is going to sign for Tottenham? Really? Or is this some clever ruse to attract a more realistic target to WHL?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2011)

If I knew what Levy was up to I'd be Alan Fucking Sugar not some bloke on the Internet while having his breakfast.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> If I knew what Levy was up to I'd be Alan Fucking Sugar not some bloke on the Internet while having his breakfast.


----------



## newme (Jul 30, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'm sorry. Do you think Juan Mata is going to sign for Tottenham? Really? Or is this some clever ruse to attract a more realistic target to WHL?


 
Frankly there no less an attractive option than Arsenal will be once Fabregas leaves with Nasri doing the same next summer.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 30, 2011)

newme said:


> Frankly there no less an attractive option than Arsenal will be once Fabregas leaves with Nasri doing the same next summer.


 
Except Arsenal, like Juan Mata's current club, are in the Champions League. 

(and pay better, and are better known internationally, are more historically successful, finished above Spurs last year, don't have a candle-faced dick as a manager, are likely in the view of most people to finish above Spurs again, have better facilities, a better ground, make more money, have more fans internationally, but that's by the by)

see post 350.


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Except Arsenal, like Juan Mata's current club, are in the Champions League.
> 
> (and pay better, and are better known internationally, are more historically successful, finished above Spurs last year, don't have a candle-faced dick as a manager, are likely in the view of most people to finish above Spurs again, have better facilities, a better ground, make more money, have more fans internationally, but that's by the by)
> 
> see post 350.


 
Yeah but... but... oh just *SHUT UP!!! *


----------



## kained&able (Jul 30, 2011)

No no its okay corex your actually after adam johnson the mata thing is just a cunning ruse to convince him to sign more quickly or be left on a ridiculous wage at man city. Or something.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Jul 30, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Except Arsenal, like Juan Mata's current club, are in the Champions League.
> 
> (and pay better, and are better known internationally, are more historically successful, finished above Spurs last year, don't have a candle-faced dick as a manager, are likely in the view of most people to finish above Spurs again, have better facilities, a better ground, make more money, have more fans internationally, but that's by the by)
> 
> see post 350.


 
its an informative post but sadly lacking in narrative

8/10 for effort


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 1, 2011)

Vucinic is signing for Juventus.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Sky Sports News: Joey Barton announces that he has "no serious interest in Spurs"


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Sky Sports News: Joey Barton announces that he has "no serious interest in Spurs"


 
TFFT.  He'd be a classic 'arry signing - decent player, bargain price, in a position we don't need additions for and never going to take the club forward in the slightest.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 2, 2011)

hahaha, that is class! can't even attract a fuckup like joey!


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2011)

Lennon, Bale, Sandro, Modric, VDV, Thudd, Kranjcar, Palacios, and so on.  I'm not convinced that Barton would add an awful lot tbh.  You may not have realised, but we don't have an awful lot of spare spaces in our current 43-man squad.

That's leaving aside the fact that Refused appears to have made it up anyway of course...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 2, 2011)

Why the fuck would I make up something like that?


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2011)

Because you're tres hilaire.

Let's see if you can supply a link.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2011)

This is ridiculously quiet - bring back phone tapping!!1!

I assume it'll all happen in the last week of the window. I may have to resort to popping into Southwark Crown Court tomorrow morning to see if anyone of interest is present .... and twitchy.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 3, 2011)

Barton: If he could just control himself he'd be a very good player.

He would be a classic Arry signing but we don't need him.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> This is ridiculously quiet - bring back phone tapping!!1!
> 
> I assume it'll all happen in the last week of the window. I may have to resort to popping into Southwark Crown Court tomorrow morning to see if anyone of interest is present .... and twitchy.


 
That's how that little rat fink transfer deadline day boy on ssn rose to prominence. Lol!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2011)

Translation?


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2011)

i believe it roughly translates to harry redknapp is a twitchy, candle faced, player tapping up, cunt.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh well. Isn't that where we came in at post #1.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 3, 2011)

dont think i mentioned the tapping up bit, but pretty much.

It will be a common theme in this years thread.

dave


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Translation?


 






he just appeared on ssn one transfer deadline day (think he hails from the tabloid press) and magically he knew everything that was going on all day.

actually it might not have been, cos he had like five fones and they all kept going off, but it was probably a setup cos you'd just turn them on silent or get someone else to answer while are on tv.

sort of cover story for their spying shenanigans!


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Translation?


 





he just appeared on ssn one transfer deadline day (think he hails from the tabloid press) and magically he knew everything that was going on all day.

actually it might not have been, cos he had like five fones and they all kept going off, but it was probably a setup cos you'd just turn them on silent or get someone else to answer while are on tv.

sort of cover story for their spying shenanigans!


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 3, 2011)

kained&able said:


> i believe it roughly translates to harry redknapp is a twitchy, candle faced, player tapping up, cunt.
> 
> dave


 
this too, obvs.


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## chieftain (Aug 5, 2011)

Hearts it is in the Europey cup, Aug 18th.

Happy days, that's a good draw for us.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2011)

Saw a post elsewhere that after the reception he received Niko was overheard asking Luka how he could think about leaving after that, to which he replied "I can't".

Bullshit and wishful thinking I'm sure, but I'm going to believe it anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 7, 2011)

You're talking about the game yesterday?

Missed the ovation for Modric but it was a most pleasant surprise to come across the second half on ITV4. After, Usain Bolt, Gareth Bale looks the closest thing I've ever seen to to a proper super-powered super hero.

Reassured that everyone is fit and prepared for the tricky Everton next week.

As said in commentary, Kyle Walker is effectively a new and potentially exciting signing... want to see more of him against decent opposition before forming a view.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2011)

Lasagne Diarra looking quite likely I think.  Rumours are that clubs, agent and player have all now agreed terms.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2011)

Some reported quotes from Twente's Bryan Ruiz:

"I'd say that the chance I will leave Twente is 50 per cent"
"I'd be honoured to play alongside Rafael Van der Vaart"
"Tottenham contacted my management two days ago. It's a great club and a step forward. For now we will have to wait"


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 7, 2011)

The news agenda isn't conducive to attracting talent. Hope the rioting moves to Highbury.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2011)

Corax said:


> Lasagne Diarra looking quite likely I think. Rumours are that clubs, agent and player have all now agreed terms.


But he can play forward midfield as well as defensive which may, in turn, mean Levy will be tempted by the Chelsea millions....

Hell of a midfield that though; Modric, Diarra, Lennon and Bale ... mind-boggling...


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 8, 2011)

It does boggle the mind that you guys are going to be paying the wages of top 4 quality players on top four level pay when you're just going to finish sixth anyway! What's the point? It's ridiculous, it's not frugal, it doesn't show any sense of fiscal intelligence or responsibility


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2011)

Remind us about wage bills, feel free to liberally reference the goons £120 million a year and Tottenham's £65 million?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fair enough. Its an interesting aspiration.

Only they can pay for it with 60k attendances and all the additional match day revenue that comes with having a new stadium, plus champions league football every season.

Whereas spurs... Well who knows where levy gets his cash, but it'll probably run out soon.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 8, 2011)

Really? You're way ahead of us on this debate and far more nuanced.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pleased you agree, but your opinions are still welcome


----------



## chieftain (Aug 10, 2011)

Should we let Harry Kane loose on the EPL yet? The lad can't stop scoring!


----------



## Corax (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been feeling a bit blue about our prospects, seeing as all we've signed is a 40 year old.

But hang on. If we signed two or three decent players we'd actually be really fucking good...

*RB:*
*Corluka*'s solid, but
*Walker* looks a real prospect. Great going forward, just needs to sort his defensive positioning out a bit.

*LB:*
*Benny* is far, far better than fans of other teams give him credit for. When he makes a mistake then it tends to be glaring, but there are few LBs around with his ability with the ball at his feet and with cross-field attacking passes.
*Danny Rose* showed at the end of last season that he's a much better LB than he is a LM, so there's good back-up as well.

*CB:*
_*King*_. Nuff said. Everyone knows he's world-class when fit.
*Dawson* is solid as a rock.  The best CB partnerships combine a tough player who's great in the air with a faster more mobile player, and that's where
*Kaboul *fits in.  People seem to have forgotten just how good he was at the start of last season before he got injured.  He was great, like the clumsy bloke who was always out of position the season before was actually just his evil twin or something.
Injuries could cause a problem though, so I'd certainly not object to *Samba*.

*RW:*
_*Lennon *_seems to have gone backwards.  Maybe he can rediscover his form though.  Worrying lack of alternatives in the squad tbh.  Walker may be a possibility though.

*LW:*
We've got _*some Welsh bloke*_, haven't noticed him much tbh.

*CM:*
If we can keep _*Modric*_, no more needs to be said about AM.  And haven't we discovered a fucking jewel in
*Sandro*! If they carry on where they left off, I defy anyone to show me a better centre-midfield duo than that anywhere in the EPL, and of course there's also
*VDV*, who's an AM IMO, rather than a proper striker.  That covers Modric's place if he should get injured.  But unless Wilson is completely reborn, we'd be seriously weakened if anything happened to Sandro.  Perhaps not though, because it's looking increasingly possible that the other DM in the squad could be
*Diarra.*  Now wouldn't that be nice?

*Striker:*
*Oh fuck*.  

But what if, what if.....

_*Hulk*_, _*Leandro, Llorente, Ruiz*_? 

Imagine Hulk and Leandro up front with that team behind them. 
*
*

_*Crouch*_ and _*Defoe*_? 

Three or four good signings, and we'd be fit to compete against _anyone_.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, apart from conceding and scoring, we're looking pretty good.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha yeh. 3 or four signings and you'd be really fucking good, good enough to finish sixth. Enjoy finishing sixth won't you. All that toil and effort and all those times you might look at the table with your warped mangled up spuddie eyes and think you could just nick fourth, but you won't, you'll finish sixth 

Nothing more deluded than a spuddie in august.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 12, 2011)

Adebayor deal almost done. ROFFLE!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you're likley to be the successful nominee for our Adopted Idiot of the Season vacancy. ROBOT-whatever won't like it, but it is at least going to a deserving cause.


----------



## Corax (Aug 12, 2011)

I miss 'ignore'


----------



## Corax (Aug 12, 2011)

The start of the season is all about dreams and optimism.  Otherwise, what the fuck is the point in following your team?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 12, 2011)

Corax said:


> But unless Wilson is completely reborn, we'd be seriously weakened if anything happened to Sandro. Perhaps not though, because it's looking increasingly possible that the other DM in the squad could be
> *Diarra.* Now wouldn't that be nice?
> 
> .



Thudd isn't crocked or sold, is he?


----------



## Corax (Aug 12, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Thudd isn't crocked or sold, is he?


No, but he's not found his form consistently for a long time.  He's not a true DM either, he's a bit half and half.


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking like your getting Adebayor as another option up front on loan, with City contributing heavily to wages to get him the hell out of the place as hes not gonna be in the 25. Now if you can just drop some of the deadweight uve already got up there and land Diarra, could be a good season.


----------



## newme (Aug 13, 2011)

That said LA Galaxy are apparently after Robbie Keane.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 13, 2011)

Mildly amused to see one of the film channels scheduled 'The Glory, Glory Game' to be on at the same time as the goons live match at Newcastle. No, I haven't seen it, either.

Hands up who didn't know we were playing in Europe next Thursday.... well, Scotland anyway....


----------



## Corax (Aug 13, 2011)

newme said:


> Looking like your getting Adebayor as another option up front on loan, with City contributing heavily to wages to get him the hell out of the place as hes not gonna be in the 25. Now if you can just drop some of the deadweight uve already got up there and land Diarra, could be a good season.


Ade would be great, but ideally we need another striker too.  If we don't get one this window then I'd be more than happy if we can get Leandro in January.  I haven't seen him play, but all his write-ups (from neutral press) have him as strong, quick, skilful and hard-working, and apparently bounces right back up whenever he hits the dirt.  That's exactly the kind of attitude in a player that we need.  I also admit that my optimism about him is coloured by how much of a diamond we've unearthed in his former team-mate Sandro.

With Ade, Leandro, Diarra and either Samba or another defender of similar quality, I'd start letting myself think CL qualification again.


----------



## Corax (Aug 13, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Hands up who didn't know we were playing in Europe next Thursday.... well, Scotland anyway....









Live on ITV4 

Hope we get to see the likes of Harry Kane.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah yes, the Thursday Night TV Cup. Well, it's educational....


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

As Robbie Keane appears to leave, it's interesting to reflect on arry's way of dealing with players.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2776933/Spurs-Xmas-party-shame.html



> Redknapp, however, said last night the players had told him they were going to Dublin for a golf trip.
> He said: "Wednesday was their day off and Robbie told me they were going to Ireland to play golf. I had no problem with that.
> 
> "However, it is widely known that I do not approve of Christmas parties and I've always made it clear players should only drink in moderation.


Keane went on loan in that January window to Celtic. Obv. went to Wet Sham last season - not sure he ever played for Tottenham again after that Christmas?

Message understood, 'arry.


----------



## Corax (Aug 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> As Robbie Keane appears to leave, it's interesting to reflect on arry's way of dealing with players.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/2776933/Spurs-Xmas-party-shame.html
> 
> ...


You also have to take into account that, well, he just not very good any more.  I suspect that if the ringleader had been bale, Harry may have been a little more 'understanding'.  _"A silly mistake, young lad, youthful exuberance.  Top, top boy.  Triffic"_


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

Possibly, at that point he was pretty much the late-in-the-match sub for either Crouch or Defoe, although we did pay £12 million for him 12 months earlier.

Interesting to think Pav has been at the club 3 years now.


----------



## newme (Aug 15, 2011)

Not really having the best luck with strikers are you.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

tbf, we did finish 4th that season, and almost 3rd.

Pav though ... a little disappointing....


----------



## Corax (Aug 15, 2011)

The only hope for Pav is as our version of Ole Gunnar.  Impact sub.  Bring him on in the last 15 and tell him to be utterly selfish and shoot on sight.


----------



## Brubricker (Aug 15, 2011)

Robbie Keane signs with LA Galaxy.

http://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ycn-8960231


----------



## Corax (Aug 15, 2011)

Caulker not looking at all out of his depth on his EPL debut on loan at Swansea vs Citeh.

Real prospect this one. Rave reviews from everywhere he's been on loan. Big, strong, decent positioning and good defensive technical ability. Very level head on his shoulders too by all accounts.

By the standard of footballers, he's reasonably articulate as well:


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 15, 2011)

He's quite crept up on me. I've been more aware of Livermore, Naughton, Townsend and Bostock....


----------



## Corax (Aug 15, 2011)

Last season the Bristol fans were telling anyone who would listen that he's a future England CB!  Might be jumping the gun a bit (!) but it's good that they were impressed with him.

His awareness was lacking on a couple of occasions tonight, allowing players to sneak in behind him.  IMO that's just a lack of experience at this level, not appreciating the pace of the players around him.  Swans' fans will be singing his name before Christmas.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, as he was saying, every time he's been asked the question... now he's playing in the Prem. Interesting.

Elsewhere, we're playing the Edinburgh Fringe tomorrow night ....


----------



## chieftain (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking forward to the hearts game tomorrow, any teams news.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 17, 2011)

Last I read we had six injured midfielders... bare bones, etc.


----------



## newme (Aug 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Last I read we had six injured midfielders... bare bones, etc.



Now Liverpools policy of buying the worlds supply of midfielders finally makes sense.


----------



## Corax (Aug 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Last I read we had six injured midfielders... bare bones, etc.


No problem for this game IMO.

Friedel​Walker Dawson Kaboul BAE​Lennon Huddlestone Livermore Rose​Defoe Pav​
It's not the strongest line-up in the world, but it should be enough to see us through to the home leg.​ 
Seriously looking like we might have Adebayor on the books within the week.  Club have even admitted talks now, which by Levy's standards means we signed him yesterday.​
Consistent "information" leaking that another 2 or 3 should be coming in before the window closes.  I fucking hope so, and one of them (in addition to Ade) better be a striker.​
And if it's true, there must be more shipping out.  Keane's gone (Thank fuck, the pointy shouty arsehole. Thanks for the goals though Robbie). Persistent rumours about Crouch and Wilson being part of a single deal.  Rumours about Niko but I have a hunch he's staying - and he's travelled which points that way.  Gio off somewhere apparently, good.  And Hutton and Bentley have been training with the Academy, which leads one to believe they're unlikely to be first choice picks.​


----------



## Corax (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## London_Calling (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't actually know who's out...sets see:



> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp could be without up to six midfielders for Thursday night's Europa League play-off first leg at Hearts.
> 
> *Sandro*, Wilson *Palacios* (both knee) Steven *Pienaar*, Luka *Modric* (both groin) and Jermaine *Jenas*
> (Achilles) are all out while Tom *Huddlestone* is a doubt with an ankle problem, meaning that 21-year-old Jake Livermore is almost certain to start just his second game for Spurs.
> ...


8-9 injuries then.



> *Tottenham (from):* Gomes, Friedel, Cudicini, Bale, Kaboul, Bassong, Dawson, Corluka, Walker, Assou-Ekotto, Huddlestone, Lennon, Van der Vaart, Kranjcar, Rose, Livermore, Pavlyuchenko, Defoe, Crouch.


At least Bale appears to be fit....


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 18, 2011)

Just for the sheer thrill.....

Gomes/Friedel

Walker - Dawson - Kaboul - BAE

VdV - Kranjcar - Livermore - Bale

Crouch - Defoe


----------



## Corax (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd rather not risk playing VdV out of position against a clogging team.


----------



## Corax (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like we should scrape through the 1st leg.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 18, 2011)

That'll do nicely. Liked the look of the young ones, they looked very comfortable.

Did Gomes look a little porky to anyone else??


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 18, 2011)

Nope. Your Gomes-bashing is reaching new and yet more sinister heights.


----------



## newme (Aug 18, 2011)

Good result certainly, some great play at times. Could see Hearts frustration near the end, that hockey shoulder charge followed by him shouting fuck off when booed, could see the coppers there laughing.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 18, 2011)

Hands up who likes Thursdays again


----------



## chieftain (Aug 18, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Nope. Your Gomes-bashing is reaching new and yet more sinister heights.



Porky isnt sinister and I'm not knocking him... 



... Yet


----------



## Corax (Aug 18, 2011)

Cech and Reina both made dreadful errors at the weekend and it was barely mentioned by the commentators.  Gomes made a great save tonight and the comment was... that he was out of position.  It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## newme (Aug 18, 2011)

Cechs now out for a month so hes been punished enough.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/top-4-thread-tottenham-2010-11.252916/page-43#post-9220194

You and LC.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 18, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/top-4-thread-tottenham-2010-11.252916/page-43#post-9220194
> 
> You and LC.



Its no secret I'd prefer a different keeper. So what?

New season, new start so I'll see how he gets on. He did look a little chubby to me though.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm not too fussed about whether he's flabby but surely everyone can see he's still flappy, even against this level opposition: waving and drowning.

A nice exhibition match to get warmed up for Old Trafford on Monday.

Defoe still irks me, a complete plank and hugely overrated. IMO.


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm not too fussed about whether he's flabby but surely everyone can see he's still flappy, even against this level opposition: waving and drowning.


Like I said, so were Reina and Cech at the weekend, but that gets ignored.  It's all about perception rather than reality IMO.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 19, 2011)

But they weren't flapping against a bunch of third-rate jocks.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 19, 2011)

If he was part of this debate he'd probably be undecided... And considering weight watchers


----------



## newme (Aug 19, 2011)

Its ok hopefully he will be slow and useless against United


----------



## chieftain (Aug 19, 2011)

newme said:


> Its ok hopefully he will be slow and useless against United



He's not one of Fergies ref's as well is he?


----------



## newme (Aug 19, 2011)

chieftain said:


> He's not the ref as well is he?



no if he were spurs might have a chance


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2011)

He does that kind of stuff on a regular basis - but all people remember is Lawrenson chortling about the errors.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 20, 2011)

Diarra (£10m-ish + performance related add-ons) & Adebayor (loan with an option to buy for £12m next summer, although I suspect wages would rule that out) set to be announced today.

Palacios to Stoke is a goer, being held up by his being injured but should be OK by deadline day.
Villa agreed fees a couple of days ago for Hutton and Jenas, waiting on personal terms and then Robert's yer father's brother.  Hutton is keen, Jenas wasn't but having been told that Diarra's on his way and he'll never see the pitch again he changed his mind.  Yay!


----------



## CosmikRoger (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure about signing Diarra. Being one of Bungpuss's old faves, expect him to be selected over Sandro time and time again to the point where the latter will want to bugger off for lack of games.
Adebayor can bugger off too, he'll play well in the two matches against the Woolwich Wanderers and do eff all for the rest of the season.


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2011)

SmellyGusset said:


> Not sure about signing Diarra. Being one of Bungpuss's old faves, expect him to be selected over Sandro time and time again to the point where the latter will want to bugger off for lack of games.
> Adebayor can bugger off too, he'll play well in the two matches against the Woolwich Wanderers and do eff all for the rest of the season.


Recent leaks suggest there's a big chance Harry may end up in the nick.  Also reported that Levy has already agreed the deal with his replacement.  No idea who though.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2011)

'Recent leaks' ... LOL


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> 'Recent leaks' ... LOL


Could well be bollocks, but it wasn't the fantasist "ITK" peoples.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyway, it's almost The Week of Levy, that annual 7-day period when the near-impossible should be expected; laugh at the prices obtained, admire the 'the right deal at the right price' philosophy, and the clear-headed brinkmanship. It could be a classic.

IIRC, the VdV deal came out of no where in the last 4 hours of the window.....


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2011)

L'Equipe reporting Diarra as done now.

Still need a fucking striker, and ideally a CB too.

And a right winger.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 21, 2011)

Bare bones.


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2011)

As long as the new signings are formalised in time, we'll have no problems against United.

Gomes​
Walker King Cahill BAE​
Lennon Diarra Messi Bale​
Adebayor Leandro​


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 21, 2011)

If you haven't registered Diarra yet he obviously can't play tomorrow. And neither will the rest. Although I know Messi will be pushing for a start knowing VdV can't start every game these days.


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2011)

It's worth throwing him in to the mix and seeing if he's really up to it at this level IMO.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd send him on loan, perhaps abroad tbh. Could learn the ropes in Serie A, maybe even La Liga if he's talented enough.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

better against united than at stoke tbf.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

so what's the latest team news? can we even expect your shower of useless shite to give those cunts a game or wot?


----------



## Corax (Aug 21, 2011)

We still don't have a decent striker.  In fact, we'll be fielding a weaker team than at the end of last season.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

bollocks, it doesn't matter, you can still beat those cunts ffs, even with defoe, pav, crouchy and whoever else.

have faith ffs man, its all we've got left!

who's actually fit and capable of getting some minutes on the field?

i probably shouldn't say this, and i don't really mean it, but i'm gonna say it anyway, if one of your lot could just break rooney's leg or ashley youngs maybe, that'd be enough, stamp on nani's little toe. every little helps really.

beyond the pale. i know. i don't mean it.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 21, 2011)

its somewhat odd that you would play the world's best player out of position in a fantasy team.

spuddies for you tho i suppose.


----------



## newme (Aug 21, 2011)

Good news for Tottenham, Chelsea signing Mata, so bad luck for Arsenal, quel surprise.
Also they might leave Modric the fuck alone now.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

Some - generally helpful - injury news from the BBC:



> Manchester United will be without injured trio Rio *Ferdinand*, Nemanja *Vidic* and *Rafael*, with Michael Owen and Javier *Hernandez* also sidelined.
> 
> Jonny Evans is set to partner Phil Jones at centre-back, while Patrice Evra returns after a knee injury.
> Tottenham boss Harry Redknapp says Luka Modric, who has been repeatedly linked with Chelsea, will not play on Monday.
> ...


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> its somewhat odd that you would play the world's best player out of position in a fantasy team.


He'd be an AM/F, just couldn't be bothered arsing around with formatting the positions properly.


----------



## newme (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yeh Chelsea have apparently made 30mil offer for Modric aswel and news is hes on strike til he gets a move..


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

He'll rot in the stands if he plays that game IMO.  We don't need the money, and Levy's tired of being pushed around by the likes of Chelsea and Man U.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

newme said:


> Oh yeh Chelsea have apparently made 30mil offer for Modric aswel and news is hes on strike til he gets a move..


Please do me a favour and save the bollocks for the fan forums.

You'll notice that this isn't like a fan nonsense message baord, and that's because there are a hundred places on the internet that deal in that shit and it's quite nice to have somewhere that isn't quite that pathetic.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> He'll rot in the stands if he plays that game IMO. We don't need the money, and Levy's tired of being pushed around by the likes of Chelsea and Man U.



I can't see it. There's always a fair bit of posturing about that sort of stuff at this time of year but when was the last time a player ended up being kept and made to play in the reserves? I can't think of any recent examples at all. Redknapp wouldn't stand for it either - he'd blatantly rather have the money so he can make some more signings.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

He's on STRIKE!
We'll make him rot in the Stands!!

Rednapp doesn't make the signings, Tottenham don't need any money to sign anyone - it's tradition, part of the transfer window posturing. Etc, etc.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2011)

who have chelsea signed off spurs recently then? is the answer no one. I think it might be.

As for man united as i remember the berbetov saga unfolding didn't every time fergie come in with an offer levy added another couple of mill to his original valuation with it going from 26million to around 34?

Also you got a ridiculous deal for carrick.

Levy is a bullying cunt to everyone and doesn't get pushed around.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Aug 22, 2011)

kained&able said:


> who have chelsea signed off spurs recently then? is the answer no one. I think it might be.
> 
> As for man united as i remember the berbetov saga unfolding didn't every time fergie come in with an offer levy added another couple of mill to his original valuation with it going from 26million to around 34?
> 
> ...



Frank Arnesen:

Arnesen was suspended by Spurs on 4 June 2005 for expressing a desire to move to rival club Chelsea F.C., after Chelsea allegedly made an illegal approach to sign him as manager. Arnesen was photographed aboard one of Roman Abramovich's three luxury yachts on 22 June 2005 thus reinforcing Tottenham's compensation claim. Arnesen was recommended to Abramovich by Piet de Visser, in a move which was opposed by Jose Mourinho.[1] On 24 June, both clubs announced that they had reached a financial settlement, later disclosed to be £5 million but widely reported to be closer to £8 million, and Arnesen would move to Chelsea, filling in the role of head talent scout, in charge of uncovering footballing talents.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Arnesen


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I can't see it. There's always a fair bit of posturing about that sort of stuff at this time of year but when was the last time a player ended up being kept and made to play in the reserves? I can't think of any recent examples at all. Redknapp wouldn't stand for it either - he'd blatantly rather have the money so he can make some more signings.


I'm sure it's been done in the last few years, but I can't think of names. Was it at City maybe?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'm sure it's been done in the last few years, but I can't think of names. Was it at City maybe?



Well there's Tevez who wants to go and hasn't been allowed to but he's not being left in the reserves as he played at the weekend. Apart from that their problem has been the opposite - they've got players they want to get rid of who won't go. There was Winston Bogarde at Chelsea a few years ago when they were making him come back from Holland just to take fitness tests every week but I don't think anyone really wanted to buy him.

I reckon if Modric does stay it will be on the basis he's going to play. 'Not getting pushed around' isn't worth thirty million quid.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

and a decent manager.

and goalkeeper

and another 'fucking striker'

and sane fans.


----------



## newme (Aug 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Please do me a favour and save the bollocks for the fan forums.
> 
> You'll notice that this isn't like a fan nonsense message baord, and that's because there are a hundred places on the internet that deal in that shit and it's quite nice to have somewhere that isn't quite that pathetic.



Tbh being as this is a thread about Tottenham and hes currently a player for them, its relevant and Im not remotely interested in being dictated to about what I can and cant post regarding it on a public forum, but thanks for your unwanted interest anyway despite the fact I will now completely disregard it.

Im well aware of what these forums are like being as Ive been here since they first opened.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

Given the rest of your 'I-can-read-the-Internet' bollocks, I suppose "dictated to " was inevitable. At least you're consistently crass.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

newme said:


> Tbh being as this is a thread about Tottenham and hes currently a player for them, its relevant and Im not remotely interested in being dictated to about what I can and cant post regarding it on a public forum, but thanks for your unwanted interest anyway despite the fact I will now completely disregard it.
> 
> Im well aware of what these forums are like being as Ive been here since they first opened.



Just don't mention money.  He _hates_ that.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2011)

olympic stadium is west hams, again, for the third time. Not that you want it of course.

I expect another law suit post haste.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, I saw that.

I'd encourage you all to savour those behind-the-goal celebrations because they'll need a cab to get to the crowd before long.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

Big ground = bad thing.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

Yep, nothing to do with the running track, the tv tracking lanes, the long/high jump areas, the security section and the advertising space.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, nothing to do with the running track, the tv tracking lanes, the long/high jump areas, the security section and the advertising space.



They all sound like sensible diversions from watching Illunga trip over his own feet.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

... and  all the more space for Calton Cole to aim at.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> ... and all the more space for Calton Cole to aim at.



Quite worryingly for all concerned, I think he is genuinely aiming for the top corner.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

Top corner of what? England?


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

He's never had a good record in Newcastle.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

mattie said:


> He's never had a good record in Newcastle.


There were rumours of a move, but everyone knows that you can't sell....

Sorry.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

So bad, I liked it.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Shit, I'm already wishing that we had Sandro tonight!


----------



## IC3D (Aug 22, 2011)

Got a link for the game? my p 2 p has gorn


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Got Sopcast? Bloodzeed - 112191

ETA: MyP2P forums still alive - http://forum.wiziwig.eu/threads/59428-20-00UK-Manchester-United-v-Tottenham-Hotspur/page2


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Is liveonlinefooty being a bit shit tonite for anyone else?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 22, 2011)

IC3D said:


> Got a link for the game? my p 2 p has gorn



http://www.norwaysport.co.uk/ - I think it's stream 2.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 22, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> http://www.norwaysport.co.uk/ - I think it's stream 2.


Star! top quality


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice to hear Benny getting some recognition from a commentator for once.

VDV looking a bit rusty.

Hard to know with TV coverage, but it's sounding like a game at WHL.  And the yids have just been singing "Shall we sing a song for you", so I guess it's not just the TV mics!


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah well done for outsinging the mancs. Who doesn't?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Who's the shit Michael Jackson btw?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it rooney cos of his cosmetic surgery?


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Yeah well done for outsinging the mancs. Who doesn't?


Why do you try to start fights on every thread? 

I'm not interested.  Enough conflict IRL without doing it on the net as well.



Will2403 said:


> Who's the shit Michael Jackson btw?


No idea tbh, I was wondering that myself.

Friedel looking pretty good for an octogenarian.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

There's only one Michael dawson.

It's like saying there's only one Michael Carrick. Or one Jonny evans.

While being factually true, doesn't really make such a profound point as to warrant it's own song.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd say it's not factually true.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

It's a football thread and I'm a wum  calm down calm down


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Man U now starting to turn on the dives. 

ETA: Seeing Kaboom next to Nani makes you realise what a fucking unit he is!


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd never expect that of a team featuring Nani.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Your just a shit michael Jackson...

Champions league, your having a laugh...

Ooo the mancs lay the beatdown!!

Spuddies return with..
You're just a shit Barcelona 

Why isn't there a crowd audio track option so u can listen to them and not the tedious bleetings of the commentary team???


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2011)

The fucking Neviller.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

good pace early on, game getting more rubbish as half went on. Waiting for Dodgy de Gea to drop one in his net, if someone can persuade Jermaine Defoe to break into a jog.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

De gea has his head right, has looked very confident


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> good pace early on, game getting more rubbish as half went on. Waiting for Dodgy de Gea to drop one in his net, if someone can persuade Jermaine Defoe to break into a jog.


Defoe's been shit.  Not just the lack of effort - whenever he's been involved in play he's failed to make the run, misplaced his pass, or killed the momentum.

Unfortunately bringing on Pav would be suicide against Man U.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

De Gea's been fine, but his first match errors were overhyped media bollocks anyway.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Charlie on for Walker WTF?

ETA: Puking apparently!


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol at Kyle walker. Small time bottler.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> De Gea's been fine, but his first match errors were overhyped media bollocks anyway.


errors in both his first two matches, you mean.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Catastrophic errors


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Almost cost them 6pts in their first two games.

He needed to check himself, could easily have wrecked himself yo!


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

The commentators talking about Spurs having the advantage in 'experience' is just yet more Man U friendly bullshit.

Livermore was playing at Leeds last year, and Walker was at QPR in the Championship for the first half of the season.  Kaboom only really broke into the 1st team last season too, and then spent most of it injured.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> errors in both his first two matches, you mean.


Reina and Cech both had flappy spasms, but those didn't make headlines. The de Gea stuff was part of the media's footballing soap opera plotline, nothing more.

It's the same soap bullshit that has Benny and Gomes as weak links and Bale as the bestest player the whole wide world evaaaa.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> Reina and Cech both had flappy spasms, but those didn't make headlines. The de Gea stuff was part of the media's footballing soap opera plotline, nothing more.
> 
> It's the same soap bullshit that has Benny and Gomes as weak links and Bale as the bestest player the whole wide world evaaaa.


agree with you about BEK. Don't think much of Gomes, tbh.


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuck me Brad!


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Why do I even bother watching these twats


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> agree with you about BEK. Don't think much of Gomes, tbh.


He makes daft mistakes when his confidence is low. He makes incredible saves too though, that few keepers in the world would pull off.

Not saying he's faultless or anything, but the way 'Lawro' and friends make him out to be the worst keeper in the EPL and chortle away at replays of any error is way over the top, and not something they do when the likes of Saint Cech fuck up. They do the same thing with Benny. They do something similar with Thud being 'immobile' and 'carrying some extra weight'. On the flip side, they rarely criticise VDV even when he has a shit game and contributes nothing beyond a couple of optimistic digs from range. Aaron Lennon has made fuck all impact for a year and a half, but again he escapes the slo-mo analysis because he's already cemented his place as a lightening fast international winger.

They do it with players from all teams; they fit them in to the storyline they're developing. I compare it to a soap-opera, because that's exactly what it is. It's irritating on its own, but what makes it really fucking annoying is that a multitude of mugs buy it and then spew it back all over radio phone-ins and internet message boards.

[/rant]


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> He makes daft mistakes when his confidence is low. He makes incredible saves too though, that few keepers in the world would pull off.
> 
> Not saying he's faultless or anything, but the way 'Lawro' and friends make him out to be the worst keeper in the EPL and chortle away at replays of any error is way over the top, and not something they do when the likes of Saint Cech fuck up. They do the same thing with Benny. They do something similar with Thud being 'immobile' and 'carrying some extra weight'. On the flip side, they rarely criticise VDV even when he has a shit game and contributes nothing beyond a couple of optimistic digs from range. Aaron Lennon has made fuck all impact for a year and a half, but again he escapes the slo-mo analysis because he's already cemented his place as a lightening fast international winger.
> 
> ...


I do take your point. However, I came to the conclusion that De Gea should have stopped all the goals he's conceded so far this season on my own...


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> Reina and Cech both had flappy spasms, but those didn't make headlines. The de Gea stuff was part of the media's footballing soap opera plotline, nothing more.
> 
> It's the same soap bullshit that has Benny and Gomes as weak links and Bale as the bestest player the whole wide world evaaaa.



I found out last week that psychosis is the detachment from reality.

Have yourself checked out mate


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

I really miss the ignore feature.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## xes (Aug 22, 2011)

I got a funny feeling that we're not going to win this one. 3 minutes to go though!


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

xes said:


> I got a funny feeling that we're not going to win this one. 3 minutes to go though!


We should have brought on Adebayor and Diarra at half time.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't believe I've missed horizon for this shite.

Fucking spurs, such a heap of shit. Hope vdv and bale follow modric out in january.


----------



## xes (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah, shame because it was a good game for the first hour, then we went to shit. (@ Corax, not the ignorable one)


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

Corax said:


> We should have brought on Adebayor and Diarra at half time.


I love your optimism but neither of those players would have improved you any or will do. Spurs are just a shit football team.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I do take your point. However, I came to the conclusion that De Gea should have stopped all the goals he's conceded so far this season on my own...



and he has dropped three fairly easy long shots this evening


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

I left a little after we hit the post, and that's how I'll remember it.

If ever there was a game that showed the value of Modric....


----------



## Corax (Aug 22, 2011)

xes said:


> yeah, shame because it was a good game for the first hour, then we went to shit. (@ Corax, not the ignorable one)


I didn't expect to get much in the way of points out of it, and even the scoreline doesn't bother me much.  What worries me more is that we crumbled and lost our composure.  We used to do that every time, but had shown signs of of a bit more mental resilience over the past two seasons.

Hopefully a bit more midfield cojones will bring back the confidence.  Sandro can't come back soon enough, and neither can the boost we'd get with two or three quality signings.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2011)

First game of the season. Not entirely irrelevant in the last 20-25.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 22, 2011)

Bare bones, don't forget.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 22, 2011)

Watch first half and thought we looked ok. Missed Modders and Sandro. Aza Blood was far to quiet. Not sure what happened 2nd half other than Man Utd scored 3!

Not a massive surprise to lose at Old Trafford though is it, they're quite good and all that.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 22, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Can't believe I've missed horizon for this shite.
> 
> Fucking spurs, such a heap of shit. Hope vdv and bale follow modric out in january.



You're sooooo boring. How about trying some funnies?


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

i thought that psychosis line was fucking brilliant tbf.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 22, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> i thought that psychosis line was fucking brilliant tbf.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 22, 2011)

wtf has that got to do with it?

he said gomes being hopelessly shit was because of the media!!!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2011)

I didn't see the post-match interview and this may have been covered there; some clarifying quotes from 'arry on Modric and Adebayor:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/23/harry-redknapp-luka-modric-contract


----------



## newme (Aug 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Given the rest of your 'I-can-read-the-Internet' bollocks, I suppose "dictated to " was inevitable. At least you're consistently crass.



Fuck off.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2011)

> But on Tuesday night it was reported that Tottenham officials were involved in "intense negotiations" with London mayor Boris Johnson's office over plans to build a new stadium near their current home.
> The BBC said the two parties were "close" to striking a deal, with a senior government source revealing that Spurs would drop its legal challenge if the negotiations were successful.
> 
> The Premier League team has been looking for government and mayoral support to build a bigger ground at a site in Northumberland Park, near their White Hart Lane stadium, for several months, it was said


No mention of Haringey being involved in buying off Levy, but something appears to be cooking. Perhaps we can assume - if only in terms of politics and Gov cash for regeneration projects - the riots may turn out to have been _very_ handily timed for Mr Levy .... Busy week for the fella.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/feedarticle/9812128


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

Talksport reporting Diarra at the Lane for a medical.  If we're getting him for the £10.5m being reported then that's an absolute bargain IMO.  I'm hoping for a double announcement of him and Ade today, and one further incoming CB in this window.

Add Leandro in January and we'll be looking tasty, as long as we don't lose the quality we've already got.

I do think we should be looking at RWs as well though.  Lennon's gone backwards over the last couple of seasons.  It's always possible that KW could 'do a Bale' of course - he looks far better going forward than defensively.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2011)

Did anyone see the press con with Boris Johnson? What an extraordinary turn around; from distancing himself with empty rhetoric to "we very much hope a deal can be concluded with THFC as soon as possible. Regeneration is a top priority...", etc,etc. 'we' being all Gov agencies.

The only question now is how much Levy can screw out of them. Un-believeable.

Starting the build proper has to be weeks away now....


----------



## newme (Aug 24, 2011)

Lennon seems to fly up the pitch with it, then have precisely no idea what the hell to do with it when hes got there.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 24, 2011)

newme said:


> Lennon seems to fly up the pitch with it, then have precisely no idea what the hell to do with it when hes got there.



I reckon him and Theo Walnut have been training together. The odd flash of genius with plenty of dross in between.

Hearts tomorrow, another 5 would be nice!!


----------



## chieftain (Aug 24, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Did anyone see the press con with Boris Johnson? What an extraordinary turn around; from distancing himself with empty rhetoric to "we very much hope a deal can be concluded with THFC as soon as possible. Regeneration is a top priority...", etc,etc. 'we' being all Gov agencies.
> 
> The only question now is how much Levy can screw out of them. Un-believeable.
> 
> Starting the build proper has to be weeks away now....



Fingers crossed, something great could come out of the badness of the riots


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL. And so it starts:



> *Tottenham Hotspur poised to receive £8.5m from Boris Johnson*
> 
> London mayor offering football club financial assistance to revamp their stadium and help regenerate riot-hit area





> The news came hours after City Hall sources confirmed that an agreement was close on a package of measures to make White Hart Lane in Haringey, where the Spurs ground is located, a cornerstone of plans to regenerate the riot-hit area and subsidise the redevelopment. But they stressed the offer was not contingent on Spurs dropping the legal action, despite speculation to the contrary.
> 
> A spokesman for the London mayor said: "We have had constructive negotiations with Tottenham Hotspur and Haringey council. We are hopeful a deal can be reached on building a new stadium on the current site so the mayor can accomplish his long-term ambition to regenerate a much wider area in this neglected and impoverished part of London."


If Johnson or the Gov think that's where it's going to end, I think we can safely say otherwise....


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2011)

You've already offered to drop the review if we drop our investigation into your shameful phone tapping.  We refused, naturally, as we are on the side of justice.  

Somebody's worried.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2011)

so how is you lot getting 8.5million from the mayor of london better then us BORROWING 40million from our partners in progress newham council?

dave


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2011)

It's spelled hypocrisy Dave.  H.Y.P.O.C.R.I.S.Y.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 25, 2011)

nah im well good at spelling hypocracfy has an f in it and sometimes a [

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> It's spelled hypocrisy Dave. H.Y.P.O.C.R.I.S.Y.


I think you'll find it's called REGENERATION - erm, this week.

To have a regeneration project ready, fully costed, all permissions give... at a time when the Gov wants to be seen to responding quickly in a constructive way (literally in this case)... so beautiful you could cry.

If the Gov drag Haringey into this (financially speaking) - and why wouldn't Levy make them - it'll be beautiful and perfect; a bit like a push and run at full pace from Bale.

Levy must be quite beside himself.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2011)

http://thestory.ie/2011/08/03/harry-redknapp-tax-evasion-and-mandarics-offshore-account/

More interesting stuff about you lot breaking the law.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2011)

He might run an Irish-based blog but it's on a server in the UK. Risky.

Fwiw, I don't think many doubt what Mandric and Rednapp got up to at Pompy. The 'live' issues are, it seems to me, whether it can be proven beyond reasonable doubt and free of Appeal (obv. in a criminal court), and whether the severity of any subsequent sentence affects his chances of the England job - esp. in the current climate.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2011)

And whether the screws will let him share a cell with levy or leave them both to the tender mercies of big John.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> And whether the screws will let him share a cell with levy or leave them both to the tender mercies of big John.



Your lot could send them some of their porno mags to wank over in the nick...


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for that image chief.


Will it hurt if I scrub my brain?


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

tommers said:


> Yeah, thanks for that image chief.
> 
> 
> Will it hurt if I scrub my brain?



Nope.


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2011)

Adebayor in the stands tonight. 

I'm loving that line-up.

Townsend, Fredericks, Carroll and Kane. Time to cast an eye over the future.

Livermore's still a kid as well, and Huddlestone, Dawson, Bassong and Corluka are all yet to hit their prime.

I've been raving about Kane for a good couple of years. He's got everything IMO, a potential star.


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

Diarra quoted as saying there is no agreement regarding him coming to Tottenham. Which is weird since Harry seemed damn sure there was.


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2011)

newme said:


> Diarra quoted as saying there is no agreement regarding him coming to Tottenham. Which is weird since Harry seemed damn sure there was.


Lots of suspicions of goalposts being moved at the last minute around wages.

He would have been a good addition, but as one of Harry's favourites I was also a bit concerned about Sandro spending his life on the bench and getting pissed off/not developing.


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

Corax said:


> Lots of suspicions of goalposts being moved at the last minute around wages.
> 
> He would have been a good addition, but as one of Harry's favourites I was also a bit concerned about Sandro spending his life on the bench and getting pissed off/not developing.



Id heard he had agreed on 100k, now hes saying he was never going anywhere to begin with, smoke and mirrors.
Aint he injured atm? Sandro that is.


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2011)

newme said:


> Id heard he had agreed on 100k, now hes saying he was never going anywhere to begin with, smoke and mirrors.
> Aint he injured atm? Sandro that is.


Yeah, but apparently going to be back a hell of a lot sooner than the three months predicted.  I think Sandro himself said it was going to be more like one month.  Man of steel that one!


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2011)

*Adebayor DONE.*

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/adebayor-completes-loan-switch-250811.html

We've finally signed a fucking striker!

Another one before September, and a midfielder, and a Cahill, and Leandro in January please. 

ETA: It's announced on the OS at the same time that Harry's live on ITV4 saying he knows nothing about it.


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice one 
Leandro apparently has Porto after him now, who have something like 35m to burn on a replacement striker having shipped out Falcao and a history of taking on a lot of South Americans, we shall see tho.


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2011)

Harrikane hat-trick in the second half.


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2011)

Second loan signing tonight:

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new...-media&utm_campaign=yago-joins-on-loan-250811

Hmm.  Don't really understand this one.  Talented but fragile youngster who's never quite made the grade wherever he's been.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2011)

Do loanees get around the 25 squad rule?

Nice night for a few kids but unimpressive all round, tbf


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2011)

Highlight of the match:

Clive Tyldesley commenting about a Hearts fan of around 12 years of age...

_*"He must have had a few Es today, he's still going strong"*_

_*WTF???   *_


----------



## agricola (Aug 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Do loanees get around the 25 squad rule?
> 
> Nice night for a few kids but unimpressive all round, tbf



You have helped to end Scottish involvement in Europe for the season, which is some achievement at least.


----------



## Corax (Aug 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Do loanees get around the 25 squad rule?


Don't think so.  Your named squad is your bag to pick from.



London_Calling said:


> Nice night for a few kids but unimpressive all round, tbf


Thought Townsend and Carroll both looked ready to start making the step up.  I think Harry is as well, but he didn't play the way I've seen him perform before tonight, far less assertive.  Nerves wouldn't be surprising I suppose.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ments-to-police-over-Olympic-Stadium-row.html

Curioser and curiouser.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

Decent background on the new loanee Lago Falque:

http://www.itv.com/sport/football/news/profile-iago-falque-spurs-new-signing-14213/


----------



## kained&able (Aug 26, 2011)

> _Telegraph Sport_ understands that Tottenham are however seeking legal indemnity from future litigation and the current criminal complaints, as a condition of their negotiations with London Mayor Boris Johnson over building a new stadium in Haringey.


errrrrr is that even vaguely legal? Not saying the torygrapgh aint making it up but umm really?

dave


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ments-to-police-over-Olympic-Stadium-row.html
> 
> Curioser and curiouser.



A request for indemnity from criminal charges?

I can see why bungpuss might just need that, but what's Levy been up to?

This is going from mildly comic - when has anything involving West Ham ever been any different - to something markedly nasty. Still, anything for the share price, eh, and fuck all consideration of decency along the way.


----------



## newme (Aug 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> errrrrr is that even vaguely legal? Not saying the torygrapgh aint making it up but umm really?
> 
> dave



Just about anything is legal with the right authority signing off on it. Whether its right or moral is another matter entirely.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

No, it's not 'legal' to attempt to usurp the law. Whether an offence has been attempted or committed is a matter for the police and CPS. Levy might be a lot of things but he's not (yet) the Queen. You're obv. committing an offence by suggesting avoiding the law.

I presume the Telegraph use the term "apparently" because they can't believe it either (that Tottenham would be so stupid as to suggest a deal in a letter, or that Tottenham were actually party to the alleged initial offence). It's all very odd.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

It's almost embarrassing:



> *Europa League group stage draw*
> 
> *Group A: TOTTENHAM*, Rubin Kazan, PAOK Salonika, Shamrock Rovers


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/26/shamrock-rovers-tottenham-europa-league


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2011)

And since when did Boris have the power to hand out immunity? My spidey sense is tingling.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 26, 2011)

Not with you?


----------



## newme (Aug 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> And since when did Boris have the power to hand out immunity? My spidey sense is tingling.



He doesn't. He may well have contacts that can however.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Not with you?



Just that loads of bits of it don't make sense.


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2011)

tommers said:


> Just that loads of bits of it don't make sense.


Don't try to wriggle out of it Miles, we all know it's you now.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2011)

Now I'm lost.


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2011)

Miles Morales.  Peter Parker's dead.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2011)

What?  Peter parker's fucking DEAD?!?  When the fuck did that happen???

I wish they'd stop fucking about with people.

Fuck you Marvel.  Fuck you in the head.

Thanks for letting me know Corax.  I can't believe that.  Cunts.


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2011)

qA


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2011)

Terminal herpes.


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2011)

A poster on SC has just posted up the emailed receipt he's had for donating 100 quid to their server fund.  Now there's nothing wrong with donating to a server fund - although given that SC has ads and affiliates that don't exist here it seems odd that they're always begging for cash - but...

1) Who the fuck has a ton spare to give to a bulletin board?  I dunno, maybe I'm just poor.
2) What kind of twat then posts up the receipt?

Not really a football post, but more relevant here than elsewhere and I felt the need to vent.


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2011)

Daily Mail exclusive - Benny's motivation is getting paid!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Assou-Ekotto-I-play-football-money-else.html?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, he does play for Spurs.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

Given the yoof turn out in midweek The Curious Case of the Disappearing Bostock again comes to mind.... had his head turned I suppose. Be a shame if he doesn't sort it.

Some great stories in the 'papers as the window begins to close.... I can believe Levy has more deals on the go than a Vegas hold 'em competition so some of it might even be true....

Ones that have some ring of truth to me:

Crouch to Stoke - their kind of player, we have Adebeyor now, last chance to get a decent price for him
Palacious ditto - opened his mouth and 'arry didn't like it, plus better replacements seem imminent (Parker and/or Diarra)
Hutton to Villa also sounds plausible - a jock to a jock, plus we took Kyle Walker back; yes please, at any price.
Still got to off Bentley, Dos Santos and, more hopefully ... Defoe and Pav. No chance this window on the latter two, I fear.

Mail says £40 mill for Modric... If it were true I'd like to see Levy's face. He might even blink.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Daily Mail exclusive - Benny's motivation is getting paid!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Assou-Ekotto-I-play-football-money-else.html?


He said the same thing a year or two ago. In Spain and maybe other European countries footballers speak truthfully and frankly quite often. Its just us Brits who apparently can't handle it.

Anyways coys for the next 70 mins.

Why were they booing nasri? He dumped the gooners and then said their fans are shit, your lot should be cheering him like some kind of hero.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 28, 2011)

should really be bongo disappointed us, but nevermind. fucking abject miss there by the monkey boy.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> He said the same thing a year or two ago.


That's entirely my point.  Benny's never made any secret of his pragmatic attitude, and his general disinterest in football.  There are plenty of stories of him not having a clue who the opposition are, or of turning up with his bags packed only to find out we're playing at home.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 28, 2011)

they're just a shit man united


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 28, 2011)

spurs are just a shit fulham.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

Well that wasn't the best result for you lot was it. 5-1 City.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 28, 2011)

spuds got mashed.


----------



## agricola (Aug 28, 2011)

is it that city are really good, or is it that they are being set up for another hilarious collapse?


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2011)

agricola said:


> is it that city are really good, or is it that they are being set up for another hilarious collapse?



We'll be top four for sure (would be a bit of an embarassment if not). Not totally convinced by our defence (viz. Bolton game) but that might just be we're missing De Jong at the moment.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

agricola said:


> is it that city are really good, or is it that they are being set up for another hilarious collapse?



Well they do seem to actually be very good when they have it together and the buying huge numbers of very expensive players has certainly given them a great strength in depth so they aren't fucked if one player loses form/gets injured, hell even 5 and they would still be fine really. At least two world class players per position.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> We'll be top four for sure (would be a bit of an embarassment if not). Not totally convinced by our defence (viz. Bolton game) but that might just be we're missing De Jong at the moment.



Oh Id say top 3 for sure, gonna be Chelsea, United and City in some order.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 28, 2011)

i reckon lfc could place higher than chelsea.

definite 2 horse race between the manc sides though.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

You all underestimate Harry.  He knows that Man City are one of those that we'll have to do better than to get back in the Champions League.  So he's taken the opportunity early into the season to lull them into thinking they're better than they are, and sow the seeds of complacency.  They'll collapse because of it, and a mere 3 points is a small price to pay to ensure their complete destruction.  It's a strategic masterstroke I tell you.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 28, 2011)

was booing modric off a reverse psychology tactic to encourage him to stay?


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> was booing modric off a reverse psychology tactic to encourage him to stay?


Now you're catching on!


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2011)

Twitch, twitch, twitch.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

Hahahahahahaaaa!  At least it wasn't 8-2.  *8-2* FFS!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

The only good news is Tottenham have a better goal diff that that shower of shit down the road. That and loads of Gov folding money, of course.


----------



## newme (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The only good news is Tottenham have a better goal diff that that shower of shit down the road. That and loads of Gov folding money, of course.



Course you are currently bottom of the league, but game in hand with Wolves next should change that 
Looking rather doubtful either will break into the top 4 at this rate, early days tho.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

newme said:


> Course you are currently bottom of the league, but game in hand with Wolves next should change that
> Looking rather doubtful either will break into the top 4 at this rate, early days tho.


Bottom of the league after two games, both of which have been against title-challengers, means naff all as well you know!


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Bottom of the league after two games, both of which have been against title-challengers, means naff all as well you know!


It does if you have ambitions on winning the title, which I thought would have been a major target given how well Spurs have done over the previous two seasons.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> It does if you have ambitions on winning the title


Don't be daft! Not even Harry believes that, he just likes giving the meeja a soundbite.

I'd like top 4, but without strengthening our squad we'll do well to make top 6.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

Corax said:


> Don't be daft! Not even Harry believes that, he just likes giving the meeja a soundbite.
> 
> I'd like top 4, but without strengthening our squad we'll do well to make top 6.


Ok, but even if you are after a top four spot the manner of the two defeats must be worrying.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 28, 2011)

Do me a favour. How we going to get near top four with a sub £70 mill wage bill. The goons is £120-130 mill and they won't finish top four.


----------



## Deareg (Aug 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Do me a favour. How we going to get near top four with a sub £70 mill wage bill. The goons is £130 mill and they won't finish top four.


I am just judging you lot on your previous two seasons.


----------



## Corax (Aug 28, 2011)

Deareg said:


> Ok, but even if you are after a top four spot the manner of the two defeats must be worrying.


Like I say, there's not much chance of it without strengthening the squad.  It'll take more than just Ade.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 28, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> We'll be top four for sure (would be a bit of an embarassment if not). Not totally convinced by our defence (viz. Bolton game) but that might just be we're missing De Jong at the moment.



Fair play you battered us today but you've done another Chelsea and to be honest (and in some ways envious) there's no respect due just frustration and a sense of disappointment with the ways of modern football... again


----------



## newme (Aug 29, 2011)

Corax said:


> Bottom of the league after two games, both of which have been against title-challengers, means naff all as well you know!



Oh yeh I certainly dont expect you to stay there, same for Arsenal in 17th is it they are. Just dont see either finishing in a CL slot this year, Liverpool 4th, City, United, Chelsea in some order above them. Arsenal and Tottenham 5th and 6th in some order, mainly due to well who else is gonna take those slots, Swansea?


----------



## Corax (Aug 29, 2011)

The Manchesters are a level above at the moment, but I wouldn't put Liverpool and Chelsea in the same bracket.  The gap between N London and them isn't unbridgeable.

A lot depends on next two days though IMO.


----------



## mattie (Aug 29, 2011)

bungpuss having a whinge on MOTD last night. It must be hard, not knowing whether your star player is coming or going.

As he tries to buy Scott Parker.

What squad size constitutes bare bones, btw? Is it only 7 central midfielders?


----------



## tommers (Aug 29, 2011)

That did tickle me, got to be said.  Tapping up is a stain on the game.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 29, 2011)

I thought Wet Sham wanted/needed Parker to leave? Is he not up for open sale?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 29, 2011)

He says "Wet Sham" and defends 'Onest 'Arry's *legitimate* methods at securing a transfer. Everyone's IQ has dropped by 20 points just from reading the above post.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 29, 2011)

and i thought arsenal had problems.....


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

A 'bidding war' set up for Crouch between QPR, Sunderland and whoever else Rednapp can rustle up with his comments about "being overloaded". Lol.


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I thought Wet Sham wanted/needed Parker to leave? Is he not up for open sale?



THIS transfer window, yes.  And we're not just talking about Parker.

It's like Levy moaning cos somebody's been going through his bins.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 30, 2011)

tommers said:


> THIS transfer window, yes. And we're not just talking about Parker.
> 
> It's like Levy moaning cos somebody's been going through his bins.



Harry must be desperate to get something on Levy to further pressure him into buy, buy, buy!

Harry Redknapp: “For f*ck’s sake!”
 Kevin Bond: “Everything alright ‘Arry?”
 HR: “No, just been on the phone to Levy. Spoke about transfers, I want to bring some quality in the squad. Go all out for proven lads like Parker, Joe Cole, Bellamy y’know. b*stard laughed at me, said no and called me a wheeler dealer.”
 KB: “Oh right.”
 HR: “I’m a f*cking football manager Levy, f*ck off.”
 KB: “Erm, I’ve got the City scouting report here for you here.”
 HR: “Put if over there next to that tactics board and the rest of the crap.”
 KB: “Alright.”
 HR: “I don’t understand what’s wrong with that Levy. He’s obsessed with wage structure and re-sale value, it’s infuriating. Sometimes I wish I was back at Pompey I really do. They would have signed Joey last season when he was available on a free.
 KB: “He turned out a little bit sh*t though…”
 HR: “Not with me Kev. I’ve known Joey since he was 11, I could have got the best out of him. Top, top player.”
 KB: “Right, ‘Arry.”
 HR: “and Scotty Parker’s Jamie’s best mate. Player of the season. Another top, top player that Levy wont shell out for. I tell you Kev I’m running out of excuses to tell the media as to why we’re not signing these players.”
 KB: “Must be tough.”
 HR: “It bloody is, we need to find a way to make Levy pay up.”
 KB: “I might have a very cunning plan.”
 HR: “Suppose I’m desperate, lets here it then.”
 KB: “Just a sec let me get the scout report on City.”
 HR: “What the f*ck are tactics going to solve?”
 KB: “No ‘Arry don’t worry, you wont have to think about tactics, quite the opposite.”
 HR: “What the hell do you mean Kev?”
 KB: “Well you see City, they’ve spent loads of money so are actually very good now. Maybe we can use that to our advantage by showing Levy how much better spending loads of money can make you.”
 HR: “That’s just common sense Kev.”
 KB: “So if we let City spank us then that will show Levy that we really need these players that you want.”
 HR: “But how do we do that?”
 KB: “According to the scouting report City’s strength lies in midfield. They’re likely to play David Silva, Sergio Aguero and new signing Samir Nasri who all like playing in between the line of midfield and defence. If we leave large open gaps there then they will cause havoc in the space they leave.”
 HR: “Alright, but how do we give them all this space?”
 KB: “Play Kranjcar and van der Vaart in centre midfield.”
 HR: “I like it. But I’ve already told the papers that Modric will be playing. I can’t back down on that I’ve got a reputation to uphold you know.”
 KB: “That’s fine just play Modric and Kranjcar in the middle. They will still get overrun if we keep Aaron and Gareth out wide.”
 HR: “Alright, so if we get over-run in midfield that will show Levy that he needs to go out and buy Parker.”
 KB: “Exactly, and there’s more.”
 HR: “More?”
 KB: “When I’m getting the lads warmed up later I’ll leave a couple vital stretches out so they will become susceptable to injury.”
 HR: “We’ve tried that in pre-season Kev, we’ve got about ten players out and Levy hasn’t budged.”
 KB: “But if we lose Rafa and Niko then Joe Cole would be a natural replacement for them.”
 HR: “That he would.”
 KB: “And say we lose one of our wingers then Bellamy could replace them too.”
 HR: “It’s perfect. But if we get battered then wont that look bad on me?”
 KB: “Nah just blame Levy not spending any money, maybe pre-season too. Definitely blame Modric. Give them another line about his head not being right, they love all that.”
 HR: “You know what Kev? I knew there was reason I keep you about, Triffic.”

I believe it comes from here http://oneinthehole.wordpress.com/ - the latest article about Redknapps interesting, and well thought out too.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 30, 2011)

tommers said:


> It's like Levy moaning cos somebody's been going through his bins.


Harsh but fair.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 30, 2011)

Corax said:


> Daily Mail exclusive - Benny's motivation is getting paid!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Assou-Ekotto-I-play-football-money-else.html?


to be fair to the lad, the pay is the only reason i'd go to work.  speshly if my boss was bungpuss.


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> to be fair to the lad, the pay is the only reason i'd go to work. speshly if my boss was bungpuss.


See #596


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 31, 2011)

well done lads, you got yourself a bargain there.  he'll play his little socks off to get you off the bottom.  and i certainly don't begrudge him his move, even to your shower   but you look after him, if you hurt him you'll have us to answer to.


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2011)

yeah


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2011)

It's a useful signing, but I'm concerned about Sandro not getting enough airtime.

It _*shouldn't*_ be a problem because the Europa overloads the club with games and necessitates squad rotation.  Unfortunately Harry's never appeared to understand the concept, and just waits until the lack of a break lands players with injuries, and which point he's _forced_ to play those outside his favourite triffic eleven.  Unless you're Niko of course.  If you're Niko, Jenas will get games playing out of position before Harry will consider allowing you to kick a round thing.


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2011)

Yossi's either coming to us or the scum.




			
				twitter said:
			
		

> staying in London...will sign soon ... i will twitt when it happens


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 31, 2011)

BBC



> *2056: RUMOUR MILL*
> I'm sure Harry Redknapp has got something special up his sleeve. Latest word on the Tweet is not Tim Cahill, though... it's only bloomin'*Kaka.* Only rumours at the moment Spurs fans, so don't get carried away (too much).


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2011)

oh behave


----------



## chieftain (Aug 31, 2011)

Now Kaka would be really nice. Incredible and 99.9% untrue but...


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2011)

I can confirm that rumour.

The new club spokesman is indeed Vic Reeves' favorite, Ulri-Kakakakaaa.


----------



## chieftain (Aug 31, 2011)

kained&able said:


> oh behave



I thought your mob said you'd not deal with Spurs again last year?

Bentley will do well for you boys


----------



## kained&able (Aug 31, 2011)

I dont know where to write this.



> Rumours that ASTON VILLA have signed a world-class fullback. Unfortunately, it turns out it was HUTTON dressed as LAHM.



dave


----------



## Corax (Aug 31, 2011)

If this is it, I'm going to punch Levy in the nadgers.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2011)

A half decent sort out in the end but could have done with one big 'un. From the pov of positions:

Crouch (£12 mill) < > Adebeyor (on loan)
Palacious (£8 mill), Jenas (season loan) and Bentley (season loan) < > Parker (£5.5 mill)
Plus, Hutton (£4 mill) out, Friedel (free) in.

Shame the Bassong (to QPR) > Cahill deal fell through. You'd have thought Levy would stretch a bit given he's almost £20 mill up on the window, spent very little last year and hasn't touched either the Prem income or the CL money from last season. In terms of personal pride, I suppose he's taken a hit on both Palacious and Hutton.... and there is a new stadium to finance.

'arry:


> "We had 29 senior players this morning and we couldn't name four of them [in the 25-man Premier League squad], which means you've got four who might not be able to play," said Redknapp. "So we had to clear a few out. It was difficult. They're all good players and they'll all do well. I wish them all the best."


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> A half decent sort out in the end but could have done with one big 'un. From the pov of positions:
> 
> Crouch (£12 mill) < > Adebeyor (on loan)
> Palacious (£8 mill), Jenas (season loan) and Bentley (season loan) < > Parker (£5.5 mill)
> ...


I know what you mean, but if Levy considers the Palacios deal 'taking a hit' then he's an idiot.  We got full value out of him from what he put in on the field at crucial times.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2011)

Twitchy's been rumbled.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 1, 2011)

Is it true you turned down 40 million for Modric?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2011)

Who knows. Prob Chelsea using a journo to try and stir it all up again.


----------



## tommers (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it was Bungpuss who said it.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 1, 2011)

tommers said:


> I think it was Bungpuss who said it.


Freeluka! 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-luka-modric/160404857364406


----------



## chieftain (Sep 1, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Freeluka!
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-luka-modric/160404857364406



TBH I'm glad Levy told Chelsea to fuck off and stuck to his guns. It sends out a strong and positive message to both our players and toy clubs like the Chavs, Mancs and Citeh!


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2011)

we only sell our good players to man united?


----------



## chieftain (Sep 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> we only sell our good players to man united?



No, we re-sell *your* best players onto Man Utd at a huge profit Dave


----------



## chieftain (Sep 1, 2011)

kained&able said:


> we only sell our good players to man united?



Edited to add the scabby Mancs for you Dave


----------



## kained&able (Sep 1, 2011)

well that told me


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 1, 2011)

I forgot to include Robbie pistol-shootin Keane in this summers wage bill retrenchment. On the quiet, Levy's knockerd off a few big earners.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2011)

Spurs turning in a massive profit this year then.


----------



## Corax (Sep 1, 2011)

Transfer kitty being saved up for the new manager maybe...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 1, 2011)

Wage bill's down by 2 billion? Levy could by half a Carroll with that.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 2, 2011)

newcastle couldn't


----------



## Corax (Sep 2, 2011)

Well now that the silly season is behind us, what are our chances?

I think we'll do well to make top 6 tbh.


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you should make sixth. Bolton and Stoke both look good and will push you for it though.


----------



## Corax (Sep 2, 2011)

For any who may have missed it, there was _some_ good news on deadline day.  We beat Inter 7-1.

http://www.nextgenseries.com/Fixtur.../Tottenham-Hotspur-vs-Inter-Milan/MatchReport


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, top three is set in stone already, best to hope for is to split Liverpool and the goons, imo.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 3, 2011)

Just come across a very helpful thread on another board: putting the case for Tottenham (the club and the area) with some effect:



> But more generally there is a very good case for a public subsidy of the Northumberland Development Project.
> 
> For a start, government has always provided funds and breaks of various kinds in order to pump-prime private business in deprived areas and in difficult economic circumstances. There are few areas more deprived than Tottenham, particularly after the riots, and few times that are more economically uncertain than our own. That's why we've applied for Regional Growth Fund monies, for example.
> 
> ...



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549397&page=150

RE: "S.106 obligations":


> Planning obligations (or 's106 agreements') are private agreements negotiated, usually in the context of planning applications, between local planning authorities and persons with an interest in a piece of land, and intended to make acceptable development which would otherwise be unacceptable in planning terms. Obligations can also be secured through unilateral undertakings by developers.


As best I understand, "make acceptable" usually means an acceptable percentage of public housing is included in the deal.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2011)

Tommers likes this.

Well, Tommers thinks this is funny anyway.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 5, 2011)

Corax said:


> For any who may have missed it, there was _some_ good news on deadline day. We beat Inter 7-1.
> 
> http://www.nextgenseries.com/Fixtur.../Tottenham-Hotspur-vs-Inter-Milan/MatchReport


what age group is that? our u18's beat you lot 4-0 the other day!

dave


----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> what age group is that? our u18's beat you lot 4-0 the other day!
> 
> dave


Not sure what the tournament rules are on age, but Souleymayne's 16.

I wonder what the U18's line up you beat was?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 5, 2011)

dunno only got our line up on our site. ours was about as strong as we have baring people out on loan and people that were in the reserve squad/ youth internationals(not sure if there were any games on but i know there were a few names missing) etc.

dave


----------



## Corax (Sep 5, 2011)

3rd Sep?  Can't find a line up on our site.  The academy are very under-reported on at Spurs, although this may be a deliberate thing I suppose.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 5, 2011)

yeah saturday. our yoots get reported pretty well


----------



## chieftain (Sep 6, 2011)

It would appear that our London Callings influence is wide reaching:

http://www.clubcall.com/tottenham-h...helped-spurs-seal-parker-switch-1278372.html?


----------



## Corax (Sep 6, 2011)

My prediction for tonight: Parker will get injured and be out for 3-6 months.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 6, 2011)

Corax said:


> My prediction for tonight: Parker will get injured and be out for 3-6 months.



Probably tackling an out of position Bale who will also end up with a nasty injury and be out for 3-6 months


----------



## kained&able (Sep 6, 2011)

the only part of parker that can get injured is his ankle the rest is fountain dunked immunity.

Parker = titan

I never get why bosses come out with we tried to sign so and so but they turned us down. I don't go into a bar and start going you see that girl over there, i asked her out and she called me an ugly northerner with no sense of style. Weird.

dave(isn't norther)


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 6, 2011)

Corax said:


> My prediction for tonight: Parker will get injured and be out for 3-6 months.


fingers crossed


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 6, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Probably tackling an out of position Bale who will also end up with a nasty injury and be out for 3-6 months


+1


----------



## chieftain (Sep 9, 2011)

Lawros predicted Wolves to beat us tomorrow! I do hope we prove the Christmas jumper wearing ponce wrong. 

COYS


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 10, 2011)

he is a monumental fucking dickhead. but they do have form over you. yous lot not having points yet and their good start will make it a interesting contest. draw imo.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2011)

I see we're top of the Prem injury table - hopefully we'll still have enough today....


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice. King and Kaboul, Modric and Parker, Adebayor and Defoe....57% possession, 17 attempts... interesting stuff.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 10, 2011)

Lick my balls Lawro!!

Great win...


----------



## Corax (Sep 10, 2011)

On the basis of that game, I'm not too dissatisfied with our transfer window now!

I admit that I'm very surprised by Ade's close control whilst under pressure in the middle of the park.  I knew he was a good, strong striker with good technique, but there were times today when his close control looked better than Modric or VDV's.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 11, 2011)

Obv. no question about either Parker or Adebayor in terms of top 4 ability, the only issue for me with Adebayor is consistency - gets comfortable or lazy in the head. It'll be interesting to see if 'arry gets into him.

Steven Caulker's had a good September so far; full 90 mins with England U21s and a decent performance yesterday at the Death Star for Swansea. I wonder if our central defensive options might, this time next year, look something like; Cahill, Kaboul, Dawson, Gallas and Caulker.

Tottenham off to Greece now for the Thursday TV Trophy, Liverpool early doors on Sunday and then back for the Kids Cup at Stoke on Tues week.

I suppose the good thing about the Thursday Trophy is it means you gets 2 matches on telly; that game, and the Prem game switched to Sunday.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 11, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I suppose the good thing about the Thursday Trophy is it means you gets 2 matches on telly; that game, and the Prem game switched to Sunday.



They don't televise the Europa league team's Sunday games if they weren't going to be shown anyway. They just move them to Sunday. Otherwise there'd be loads of Stoke games on as well and although it's entertaining to hear people whine about them I'm not sure Sky would be too keen.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, ok. I may - or may not even -- be getting confused with a/other previous tv arrangement/s.

As you were, then


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL 'arry. Pick a team for tonight out of this lot:



> *Spurs (from):* Gomes, Cudicini, Archer, Bassong, Corluka, Walker, Waller-Lassen, Livermore, Townsend, Fredericks, Carroll, Nicholson, Parrett, Pavlyuchenko, Dos Santos, Falque, Kane, Lancaster, Pritchard.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14832912.stm

I guessing at eight: Gomes, Bassong, Corluka, Walker,  Livermore, Townsend, Pavlyuchenko, Dos Santos.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 15, 2011)

laughable that a team who haven't won a proper trophy since 1991 would field a second team in the Europa League.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)

Man Utd played a second team in the Champs League last night.

West Ham got more supporters at their ground for the game against Portsmouth than half of Tuesday night's Champions' League games.

UEFA / FIFA have completely devalued the competitions by chasing neverending money streams and removing any pressure on teams to win games.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> laughable that a team who haven't won a proper trophy since 1991 would field a second team in the Europa League.


 
Not really though is it. The team we're sending are more than capable of winning the tie so there's no problem.

I'd rather beat Liverpool on Sunday and concentrate on the EPL for a Champions League place again next year.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> UEFA / FIFA have completely devalued the competitions by chasing neverending money streams and removing any pressure on teams to win games.



Agreed, well put sir


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd say the Thursday TV Cup is problematic, esp. if viewed from England and/or the Prem League, but probably not generally. And the CL - devalued?



Lo Siento. said:


> laughable that a team who haven't won a proper trophy since 1991 would field a second team in the Europa League.


I agree with everything in this post, except the factual inaccuracies.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2011)

Im liking PAOK, more and more!

PAOK famously beat Arsenal in the first round of the UEFA Cup in the 1997-98 season. They won 1-0 at home before snatching a 1-1 draw at Highbury and a 2-1 aggregate win thanks to a goal from Zisis Vryzas three minutes from time.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'd say the Thursday TV Cup is problematic, esp. if viewed from England and/or the Prem League, but probably not generally. And the CL - devalued?



Yes.  Devalued.

Chelsea (amongst others) don't sell out their ground for CL ties.  Man Utd put out a second team to play the runaway Portuguese league winners.  Once you're in the group stages then the pressure's off if you're Man Utd or Chelsea or whoever.  UEFA have focussed on getting loads of games for max profits but some of the group games are little more than exhibitions.  Chelsea got 8,000 more supporters to watch them play West Brom than against Bayer Leverkusen.

Sure it gets exciting later on, and I'm sure it's very good for the smaller teams, they probably enjoy it loads, but it's a bloated, boring parody of what it used to be.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)

oh, and you can do that double for the "Europa League".

Europe used to be exciting.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2011)

The Daily Mash on 'arry's team selection:
http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...-ability-to-field-weakened-side-201109154308/



> Kyle Walker is the only player in the line-up from their previous match against Wolves to start, but this is mainly due to the fact the player has offered to drive the coach to and from the airport.


 etc.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'd say the Thursday TV Cup is problematic, esp. if viewed from England and/or the Prem League, but probably not generally. And the CL - devalued?
> 
> I agree with everything in this post, except the factual inaccuracies.


which? (carling cup doesn't count obv)


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> Yes. Devalued.
> 
> Chelsea (amongst others) don't sell out their ground for CL ties. Man Utd put out a second team to play the runaway Portuguese league winners. Once you're in the group stages then the pressure's off if you're Man Utd or Chelsea or whoever. UEFA have focussed on getting loads of games for max profits but some of the group games are little more than exhibitions. Chelsea got 8,000 more supporters to watch them play West Brom than against Bayer Leverkusen.
> 
> Sure it gets exciting later on, and I'm sure it's very good for the smaller teams, they probably enjoy it loads, but it's a bloated, boring parody of what it used to be.


But that's about the quality of the opposition in the early stages. That type of match is obv a big story and usually a sell out for the opposition; it's their game of the season. The tournament is obv. about quite a lot more than satisfying Prem leagues crowds and English tv viewers.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> Yes. Devalued.
> 
> Chelsea (amongst others) don't sell out their ground for CL ties. Man Utd put out a second team to play the runaway Portuguese league winners. Once you're in the group stages then the pressure's off if you're Man Utd or Chelsea or whoever. UEFA have focussed on getting loads of games for max profits but some of the group games are little more than exhibitions. Chelsea got 8,000 more supporters to watch them play West Brom than against Bayer Leverkusen.
> 
> Sure it gets exciting later on, and I'm sure it's very good for the smaller teams, they probably enjoy it loads, but it's a bloated, boring parody of what it used to be.



No one's making you watch it.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 15, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Not really though is it. The team we're sending are more than capable of winning the tie so there's no problem.
> 
> I'd rather beat Liverpool on Sunday and concentrate on the EPL for a Champions League place again next year.



Better the outside chance of finishing 4th, so you've an outside chance of just about making the knockout stages of the CL the year after, than the actual experience of winning something. I hate modern football.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Better the outside chance of finishing 4th, so you've an outside chance of just about making the knockout stages of the CL the year after, than the actual experience of winning something. I hate modern football.



I do understand what you're saying but the Europey cup is now so devalued its seen akin to the Carling cup is in England (by a lot of people including you according to your post No.689).

I liked it when we were in the CL, we did really well in our debut season and I'd like another crack at it, along with the ability to attract the players who demand to play in it.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 15, 2011)

chieftain said:


> I do understand what you're saying but the Europey cup is now so devalued its seen akin to the Carling cup is in England (by a lot of people including you according to your post No.689).
> 
> I liked it when we were in the CL, we did really well in our debut season and I'd like another crack at it, along with the ability to attract the players who demand to play in it.


I was in Madrid when Atleti won it. Certainly didn't feel devalued that night, and Atleti are as big a club as Spurs. Personally, the day that Ipswich won the play-off final, and the day I saw Rayo Vallecano promoted were the two best I've had in football. The Sky machine is so dedicated to telling you that happiness is watching your lot play Real Madrid or seeing people like Van der Vaart, but I don't think it's true.


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> No one's making you watch it.


 
I don't!


----------



## tommers (Sep 15, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> But that's about the quality of the opposition in the early stages. That type of match is obv a big story and usually a sell out for the opposition; it's their game of the season. The tournament is obv. about quite a lot more than satisfying Prem leagues crowds and English tv viewers.



It is about the quality of the opposition but that is determined by the nature of the competition.  It's expanded so much that they have to include teams to make the numbers up.  And that is done because they want more games and, hence, more revenue.  It destroys 50% of the games as any kind of spectacle and means that the big teams have no pressure on them because the group stages are little more than a procession.

Make it knockout and then at least the minnows (and obviously I'm including you lot in that) have a chance of a meaningful upset rather than a "oh look we've beaten chelsea's third team 1-0 but are still going to go out cos we have to do that 6 times to have any chance of progressing."


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 15, 2011)

tommers said:


> I don't!



Phew!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 15, 2011)

Makeshift doesn't begin to describe it:  Carlo; Walker, Corluka, Bassong, Townsend; Falque, Livermore, Carroll, Gio; Kane, Pav.

http://www.firstrowsports.tv/watch/83801/1/watch-paok-salonica-vs-tottenham.html


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2011)

> *1826: *Tottenham have got six players aged 21 or younger in their starting line-up tonight, but they do not look over-awed by PAOK so far. A very solid opening 25 minutes for Spurs, who have had the best chance of the night too. Still 0-0.


.


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2011)

They did alright, although Carlo had to save the day a couple of times.  Livermore was MoM IMO.  Townsend looked to be a very good prospect.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 15, 2011)

Job done. 'arry vindicated, I'd think. Great experience for the yoof.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 15, 2011)

See post 708

If it were Arsenal we would be talking about the young guns / kids etc.

Well done yoots & COYS


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 16, 2011)

We've got 4 top centre mids at the club;  there'll be times when we need a 5th & i'd have no hesitation putting Livermore out against anyone.

Gio wasn't great but at least he put a shift in;  if he wants to get another go in and around the first team attitude is everything and he looked like he cared.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 16, 2011)

Corax said:


> They did alright, although Carlo had to save the day a couple of times. Livermore was MoM IMO. Townsend looked to be a very good prospect.


says everything about Roy Keane's management that we had Townsend on loan at Ipswich, and he got recalled because he wouldn't give him a game. Yeah, fans hate flying wingers Roy, why not stick sodding Grant Leadbitter out there, much better. Fucking dick.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Job done. 'arry vindicated, I'd think. Great experience for the yoof.



i think this is the troof, putting aside rivalries for second.  AOK are nothing special, but your youth did well.


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2011)

Steady on.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 16, 2011)

It's ok,  he's prob just angling for a pint at Offline later.


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2011)

Even so. There are rules.


----------



## Corax (Sep 17, 2011)

*Sandro's new barnet...*

*




*

Dear oh dear......


----------



## xes (Sep 17, 2011)

Footballers and hair is always a chuckle. They just don't care


----------



## Corax (Sep 17, 2011)

He's still going to be a fucking legend, even if he starts sporting pigtails and a Dora the Explorer hair-grip.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 17, 2011)

xes said:


> Footballers and hair is always a chuckle. They just don't care



I bet he cared enough to pay someone two hundred quid to come up with that abomination.


----------



## xes (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, but that's nothing but a fart in the wind to a footballer. I bet hairdressers love it when a footballer comes in. They have a rolling price board, like the bus destination thingy on the front of the No 37. They have spies...."quick, here's one now, set the prices to "wanker"


----------



## mattie (Sep 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> *Sandro's new barnet...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



That's 3 hairstyles rolled into 1.  Sorry, the worst bits of 3 hairstyles rolled into 1.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a bit *Inca*... errr, maybe?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 18, 2011)

The consolation prize for Sandro is that no matter how hard he tries, nothing can ever match Gervinho's barnet for all kinds of awful.  Without a doubt the worst hair "style" in history, footballer or not.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

> *Tottenham v Liverpool line-ups *
> * Tottenham:* Friedel, Walker, Kaboul, King, Assou-Ekotto, Kranjcar, Parker, Modric, Bale, Adebayor, Defoe.
> 
> Subs: Cudicini, Pavlyuchenko, Van der Vaart, Giovani, Bassong, Corluka, Livermore.


i.e. as per Wolves last week.

Unfortunately King Kenny has more sense than to play Gerrard.


----------



## Corax (Sep 18, 2011)

*What a GOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 18, 2011)

Adebayor really is an excellent player when he's not busy being a tool.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Adebayor really is an excellent player when he's not busy being a tool.


he's everywhere atm, strong, good touch too...


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Adebayor really is an excellent player when he's not busy being a tool.



... and yet he keeps getting moved on.... 'arry gets most players to buy into his style of leadership, but I think it'll be something if he can keep Adebeyor physically and mentally interested all season.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> ... and yet he keeps getting moved on.... 'arry gets most players to buy into his style of leadership, but I think it'll be something if he can keep Adebeyor physically and mentally interested all season.



Yep. He always seems to start well doesn't he and then tails off and falls out with everyone. In terms of ability if compare him to someone like Andy Carroll he's just miles ahead.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> ... and yet he keeps getting moved on.... 'arry gets most players to buy into his style of leadership, but I think it'll be something if he can keep Adebeyor physically and mentally interested all season.


if you're lucky it'll be like Anelka at Bolton - a bit of maturity setting in and the realisation that he has to apply himself to make something out his career


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyway, I'll take that for 45 minutes; 5 yellow cards, Agger off injured, Adam sent off, 11 shots vs. 0, and a Modric wonder goal.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 18, 2011)

aye, what he said.  with some luck that could be a wonderful loan.  sandro's hair


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 18, 2011)

yeah london calling, a good half.  *hates liverpool more than spurs*


----------



## kained&able (Sep 18, 2011)

really?


----------



## mattie (Sep 18, 2011)

_really?_


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 18, 2011)

really.

if liverpool fc ceased existing i'd not manage to summon up the energy to give a shit.  i've hated spurs for so long now that if they ceased to exist i'd miss them.  they remind me why i support west ham. they're the dark reflection on what can happen if you choose the wrong path.

liverpool are just a bunch of self-important, self-entitled, northern also-rans.  they're not funny, like spurs fans.  they're just a bit sad and deluded and it's not funny like when spurs are sad and deluded.

iyswim.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

great first time pass from Adebayor there. Unlucky it was to Defoe.


----------



## mattie (Sep 18, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> really.
> 
> if liverpool fc ceased existing i'd not manage to summon up the energy to give a shit. i've hated spurs for so long now that if they ceased to exist i'd miss them. they remind me why i support west ham. they're the dark reflection on what can happen if you choose the wrong path.
> 
> ...



Fair enough.  I'd still happily see WHL turned into a car park though.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 18, 2011)

also, they're no good at banter.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2011)

by the looks of this Spurs have got to favourites for 4th, haven't they? Evidently far superior to Liverpool, not point talking about Arsenal at the moment, who else is there?


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2011)

I can see this getting a bit nervy if we don't get a better lead.

Lol, as I speak Skirtel is off aswell!


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2011)

2-0


----------



## Corax (Sep 18, 2011)

Suarez really is a slimy little shitbag


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, he'ss not really giving a very good account of himself is he.


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2011)

3-0
Adeybayor


----------



## mattie (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 18, 2011)

Come on, a couple more for the sale of goal difference please.


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2011)

don't look like that's going to happen, shame, wasted oppertunity. Still. Puts us above LeArse for now, so it'll do nicely


----------



## xes (Sep 18, 2011)

I love speaking to soon


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 18, 2011)

Four games in the next 14 days culminating in the goons at WHL in the 4.00pm kick orf. Will Wenger still be in charge by then, what welcome might Tottenham give him....

*rubs hands*


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 18, 2011)

From the guardian mbm report.



> "I know 9 v 11 looks bad for Liverpool, but it should be no different from 10 v 11," says Jayan Eledath. "Bale was playing as though Skrtel wasn't there anyway."


----------



## chieftain (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely stuff. King Kenny my arse


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 18, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> what welcome might Tottenham give him....



The traditional one, surely, to the tune of La donna e mobile?


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sure, but it'll be interesting for them to visit at this vulnerable time: to help distill any self-doubt, that sort of thing.

It's official: VdV doesn't get in my current starting XI, THudd barely makes the bench and the BFG (Kaboul) is the new King.

It's like having a new-ish defence this season with Friedel (who is), Kaboul and Kyle Walker upping their quality a couple of gears and the returned Ledley as the rock. New-ish and decent!

So.... if Liverpool and the goons keep messin' up, who's going to be fourth.....


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2011)

Eh, don't forget you're not exactly racing ahead of the pack here. What was the score against Man City, remind me?


----------



## xes (Sep 19, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Eh, don't forget you're not exactly racing ahead of the pack here. What was the score against Man City, remind me?


Stop living in the past, maan.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 19, 2011)

6 changes since then, plus Modric has his head on - effectively 7 players either back from injury or bought/borrowed from that game inc. Parker, Adebeyor, Defoe, Ledley, and Kyle Walker. In contrast, Citeh have gone exactly the opposite way since that game (in midfield, anyway).


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2011)

Stoke tonight then in the kids cup. Have to say I quite look forward to 'arry's selections atm. I think Sandro might be looking for match fitness as well.... prob get beat though.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 20, 2011)

if sandro plays you should win.  stoke'll have stitches from laughing at his head.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, you think it's a decent team until you realise it only has 2 first-choice XI (Assou-Ekotto and Kaboul, and I'm not sure 'arry woud agree on the latter):



> *Tottenham:* Gomes, Corluka, Kaboul, Bassong, Assou-Ekotto, Carroll, Livermore, Sandro, Giovani, Van der Vaart, Pavlyuchenko.
> 
> Subs: Cudicini, Defoe, Falque, Townsend, Kane, Caballos, Luongo.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 20, 2011)

It's still a top eight team. Which is nice.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2011)

Any idea who's got the armband?

I'd like to see Livermore given it in either the Carling or the Wafer.  He's earned it so far.  Bassong ain't.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2011)

Shrewsbury 1-0 up against Ars*nal.  At the death star.


----------



## Corax (Sep 20, 2011)

Our season's over.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 20, 2011)

Penalties... Harsh but fair, well done the Stoke


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 21, 2011)

Rednapp out!


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2011)

Bring back Ramos!


----------



## Bomber (Sep 21, 2011)

Good following you Spurs for a Tuesday night Carling match!  Dire 120 minutes mind & once it went to penalties Tommy Sorensen was always going to have the last say!! Let's hope we get Arsenal & do them at The Brit !!   Up the Potters !


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 23, 2011)

The novelty of a 3.00pm Saturday kick off so I can keep abreast of developments and muse on what I'd do with Gabby all at the same time.

We really should be looking to win games like this (Wigan away) and, neck out, I can't see us losing.... I think we'll probably win......


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The novelty of a 3.00pm Saturday kick off so I can keep abreast of developments and muse on what I'd do with Gabby all at the same time.
> 
> We really should be looking to win games like this (Wigan away) and, neck out, I can't see us losing.... I think we'll probably win......


Me too.  Which is why we'll lose.


----------



## chieftain (Sep 24, 2011)

Should have and did win. Good result that. COYS


----------



## Corax (Sep 24, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Should have and did win. Good result that. COYS


Made hard work of it though.  We destroyed them in the first half.  There's no way the last 10 minutes should have been so tense!


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 25, 2011)

I haven't been able to see this... did we start off 4-2-3-1, did 'arry keep it that way, even after the sending off?

btw, Bale's on a hattrick isn't he, Skrtel last week, Gohouri this.... Sagna next? It's so difficult to measure the total contribution he makes when an important part of it is basically emasculating defenders and defences. Remarkable.

From Levy's pov, you have to think Tottenham essentially got Parker on a free becasue he makes Modric worth even more - at least what we paid Wet Sham. I have decided this midfield is basically monumental, there will be statues in years to come.

Loved 'arry's description of this week "This is what I call a proper football team now". You know what he means. It really is proper.

Talking of which.... it should be quite an afternoon next Sunday <sharp intake> ....


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2011)

So what do we make of playing Adebeyor next Sunday - how will he deal with it; I'm guessing restrained and  'business like', but reasonably effective?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 26, 2011)

We started 4-3-3 (maybe 4-2-1-3 to be pedantic); Modric played his usual role, RvdV and Bale were far more advanced in support of Ade.

Weirdly (considering they're all massively different) I think Defoe, Lennon, Kranjcar, Sandro and Huddlestone are all fighting for one spot if and when everyone gets fit. Adebayor, Bale, vdV, Modric and Parker all all a given.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think Parker's that nailed on when Sandro's back. I can see them competing for the same spot, or being played in different matches depending on the oppo.

VDV probably is nailed on in Harry's mind, but shouldn't be. He's not yet pulled his finger out this season, and I think that his ability to be amaaaazing now and then is making him a wee bit complacent. Cast your mind back to the CL matches when he was all over the parkfor 70 minutes and ran himself into the ground. He's not putting half that effort in at the moment.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't agree. I'm absolutely sure Parker is joint first on the team sheet with Bale, Modric, Ledley and  Adebeyor - five absolute, top 4 gems who play regardless of formation.

I don't think VdV is and I think 'arry is doing what he does best by playing off the second/support strikers against each other, not showing any favourtism in order to encourage competition. I suspect VdV might have more chances away from WHL (potentially different formation/s) and in the Thursday Cup.

I can't even find a place on the bench for THudd.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not one of his cheerleaders, but do you remember at the start of last season when Thud was in form? Even Hansen was leching after his every move. He's not had a proper run of games since (and in all honesty isn't likely to with the competition he faces).  When he's in his stride, he's a far better player than most give him credit for - largely because when he's *not* found his stride he's very mediocre.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2011)

Re Parker: I wasn't wowed by his signing but I've been thoroughly won over since.  I was worried he was a good player in a shit team, but he's turned out far better than that.  But I think Sandro is about on a par.  Parker has more about him when it comes to spotting those passes, but they're both about equal in technique IMO, and Sandro has the edge in the tackle.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2011)

We'll have to agree to differ. Sandro is a fine prospect and he had an exceptional first season away from home in the Prem, but he ain't no Scott Parker. And THudd is no Sandro.

Another factor for me is that Modric and Parker are far greater than the sum of the parts, and the parts are themselves something to wonder at. This is a proper, exceptional partnership - this is the one we'll remember when we're dribbling into our meals on wheels.


----------



## Corax (Sep 26, 2011)

Opinions are what it's all about!  

We'll see!  I have a hunch about Sandro.  If we keep him, I think he could be our Roy Keane.  But with funnier hair, and not being a complete dick.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope you're right!

To take advantage of this you'll need to be signed up - it's worth it, imo.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/chalkboards/create

I looked at Scott Parker's distribution vs. Wigan: His scores:

Total passes: 85
Completed: 77
Incomplete: 8

Contrast with, say, Darren Fletcher for Man Utd _away_ at Stoke: 61/53/7
Also with Mikel, _at home_ for Chelsea vs. Swansea: 87/81/6

Excellent data tool - hours of fun.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking forward to another interesting squad selection on Thursday (Shamrock Rvs at WHL). I see 'diminutive' Tom Carroll is in the first team squad now - that's something the Thursday Cup has achieved that wouldn't otherwise have happened so soon.

Confused about Danny Rose and John Bostock though - are they both on the gangsta-angst missing list because they really should be playing these games?

Bit unfortunate about the Gallas injury set back, you'd want him playing and give Kaboul a rest - maybe he'll partner Bassong with Corluka in central defence. Or just play Kaboul.

And then on to Sunday....


----------



## Corax (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought Rose started the season injured.  Bostock, well....


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 28, 2011)

*Tottenham stadium: Club offered White Hart Lane deal*


> Tottenham Hotspur Football Club has been offered a deal which could save it £17m, if it stays in north London.
> 
> The Greater London Authority (GLA) and Haringey Council have offered to relieve the club of all community infrastructure payments that planners would normally require.





> Mayor of London Boris Johnson said: "The club knows there is no more money available from the public purse and I sincerely hope that they accept the offer we have made."





> Haringey Council leader Claire Kober said: "It is critically important that Spurs commit to Tottenham to help drive forward regeneration in this very deprived area."


LOL. She said through gritted teeth.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15095674


----------



## Corax (Sep 28, 2011)

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2011)

Indeed. Perhaps it was me but, reading those quotes, I did get a small sense of political exasperation .....

How sweet to hang Harringey out to dry.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2011)

Corax - you were right about Danny Rose; seems he is now, just, fit. Should play tonight - says the BBC.

Bostock still on the missing list .....


----------



## Corax (Sep 29, 2011)

Bostock believed his own publicity.

Hope Rohan gets a good reception from our lot.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 29, 2011)

> Levy rejected Johnson’s demand, saying that it would be “irresponsible” to commit to north London without further guarantees.
> “The proposed stadium scheme and wider area development have the potential to lever hundreds of millions of pounds worth of much-needed regenerative development to Tottenham. But we cannot be expected to do this single-handedly.
> 
> “We have seen land values fall again post the recent riots and this is a further concern for the club as they consider the nature of the investment. The overall scheme requires a complex package of financing of which the correct level and nature of public support is critical.
> “It would be wholly irresponsible of us to announce we were proceeding with the scheme without the appropriate agreements and support firmly in place. Discussions are continuing with all the relevant stakeholders and we shall, as always, keep our supporters updated.”


He makes me laugh; keep squeezing their plums, Mr Chairman.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-final-offer-towards-planned-new-stadium.html


----------



## rekil (Sep 29, 2011)

1-0 to Rovers. Easy. Run the clock down now. Big game v Drogheda on Sunday.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say "Super Pav" exactly but that was a relief.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 29, 2011)

As was that.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 29, 2011)

And that one was just fun.


----------



## rekil (Sep 29, 2011)

5 minutes of madness and should've had a pen at the end.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 30, 2011)

I suppose the goals could have been in a less troubling order but we got there in the end.

So it seems VdV will start on Sunday and not Defoe, and that Lennon looks very short of match fitness. Walker seems to be the only one playing two games this week but, given he appears to be made of extraterrestrial material, that's okay.

No obv. injuries from last night and we have only five matches in October: steady as she goes.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 1, 2011)

The meeja consensus seems to be that it's barely worth the Woolwich turning up tomorrow, that three points are a certainty and the only question is how spectacular the rout turns out to be.

Bit worried by the hubris.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The meeja consensus seems to be that it's barely worth the Woolwich turning up tomorrow, that three points are a certainty and the only question is how spectacular the rout turns out to be.
> 
> Bit worried by the hubris.


As a life-long Spurs fan, I therefore expect a humiliating loss.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 2, 2011)

More evidence of blind panic aboard the Death Star:


> Arsenal to swap zonal marking for man-to-man system against Tottenham


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/oct/01/arsenal-zonal-marking-tottenham

Betfair odds currently:
Tottenham: 2.18
Draw: 3.6
Goons: 3.75

Translated into Engrish:
Tottenham: 45%
Draw: 28%
Goons: 27%


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2011)

Haha! Nice glasses Harry!


You tool.


----------



## xes (Oct 2, 2011)

well *cracks fingers* here we go!

COYS!


----------



## xes (Oct 2, 2011)

First blood Tottenham!! VDV with a good goal


----------



## xes (Oct 2, 2011)

1-1

spurs need to wake the fuck up


----------



## xes (Oct 2, 2011)

Ave some o' that!!

2-1


----------



## agricola (Oct 2, 2011)

2-1.  "Awful" is not strong enough a word.


----------



## xes (Oct 2, 2011)

should have been 3


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

"That's the best of Gareth Bale, when you see him open his legs like that"...


----------



## xes (Oct 2, 2011)

Result


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

Suck my cockerel, scum.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 2, 2011)

get
the
fuck
in.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 2, 2011)

Beating Arsenal doesn't mean very much these days, does it? Soon, it will be no more exciting or surprising than seeing off West Ham used to be.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 2, 2011)

I still enjoy it.  I've lived decades of mediocrity and seen them win stuff;  this feels good.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Beating Arsenal doesn't mean very much these days, does it? Soon, it will be no more exciting or surprising than seeing off West Ham used to be.


So true.  Previous victories have had me dancing for joy.  The final whistle tonight had me thing _jolly good, job done_.

And that in itself makes me very happy.


----------



## IC3D (Oct 2, 2011)

Smashed the scum  YIDDO!


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm just looking forward to their relegation battle now.

(Arsenal - Nasri - Cesc) = (West Ham - Parker)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2011)

Corax said:


> So true. Previous victories have had me dancing for joy. The final whistle tonight had me thing _jolly good, job done_.
> 
> And that in itself makes me very happy.



I wouldnt go that far - definitely dancing here! Arse may be a bit weak, but we're on fire - seeing Bale burn past two players made me whoop and clap like a seal!

Shame to read about shitty Arsenal chanting
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15144151.stm
supposedly chanting
"It should have been you, it should have been you. Shot in Angola. It should have been you"
idiots


----------



## chieftain (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice, very nice win ...





... Again


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 3, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I wouldnt go that far - definitely dancing here! Arse may be a bit weak, but we're on fire - seeing Bale burn past two players made me whoop and clap like a seal!
> 
> Shame to read about shitty Arsenal chanting
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15144151.stm
> ...



I don't think that we can occupy the moral high ground re Adebayor chants.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

While reluctant to say such things out loud it seems, at some point in August, Tottenham became the best team in north London - doesn't mean we're always going to beat them but ... there is little reason for us not to finish above that shambles this year.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 3, 2011)

Toys out of the pram moment from the forgotten man of football Mr Allen.  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...slams-two-bob-Arsenal-boss-Arsene-Wenger.html


----------



## chieftain (Oct 3, 2011)

There's not enough bragging going on here lads. We keep beating the twats down the road and are clearly the better team (for now).

Is it becoming "the norm" already?? 

Did anyone hear the first gooner who called into to 5 live after the game yesterday? Hilarious and one to base your gooner stereotypes on. He was in total denial and brilliantly glossing over the facts!

He really made me laugh and the presenters handed him brilliantly!


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 3, 2011)

Well done Spuds. Apart from the usual moans from me (see Gooner thread) thought it was an excellent game.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Did anyone hear the first gooner who called into to 5 live after the game yesterday? Hilarious and one to base your gooner stereotypes on. He was in total denial and brilliantly glossing over the facts!


Did he have a French accent and live in Winchmore Hill?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

chieftain said:


> There's not enough bragging going on here lads. We keep beating the twats down the road and are clearly the better team (for now).


You're right! Okay, we've been beaten badly by both Mancs - albeit without Modric/Parker/Ledley/Adebeyor/etc, but we've also thrashed Liverpool and played reasonably well to beat this shower.

Only six games in, played four big teams and we're 6th with a game in hand - and taking the Thursday cup in our stride. Plus, injured players like Lennon, Pienaar and Gallas are slowly coming back, some of teh yoof look reasonable prospects .... all good.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

Stats on Ledley, last two seasons plus this:

Started: 34
Won: 21
Drew: 7
Lost: 6

 - also, the context is they try to get him ready for the big matches; a high percentage of his games are vs. the old top four plus Citeh (12 of the 34).

This season: Played 4, won 4, goals for: 10, goals against: 2


----------



## chieftain (Oct 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Did he have a French accent and live in Winchmore Hill?



He had a bog standard M25 accent, was deluded, very arrogant and a touch patronising.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah, so not Pat Rice either.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 3, 2011)

No not Pat or Arsene, might be one of the regular gooner posters over in Arsenal thread though as its was much of the same claptrap as they usually deliver.

Denial, delusion and an utter lack of football knowledge beyond Arsene's propaganda.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 3, 2011)

One of the really interesting areas of the game for me was Coquelin, Arteta and Ramsey vs. Modric and Parker - 'arry willing to sacrifice some midfield control in order to keep options open elsewhere (mainly wide attacking options). You have to think he felt Tottenham's two would be good enough to not get swamped and that peripheral players to that battle would chip in a bit (the full backs and wide men).
I'm sure we all have a view on how tough that midflied battle was for the Tottenham two, but here's the basic data:

...passes (attempted and completed):

Coquelin, Arteta and Ramsey: 226
Modric and Parker: 81

We already know about the goon tendency to go no where but it explains a little why Parker was out on his feet and Modric didn't complete as many forward passes as you'd expect.

The big news, data-wise, is the BFG Kaboul, who's contibution gets bigger as his confidence grows. He's also a proper player now and he's in the first choice pairing for me.

Chalkboards - again:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/chalkboards/create


----------



## Corax (Oct 3, 2011)

Harry's decision would have made more sense if we had two Adebayors.  But we don't, and however hot he may have once been, we've not seen that Defoe for some time now.  So IMO it was a daft 'sacrifice' to make.

Kaboul's been a monster for a while now.  If you're in the mood, take a look at the chalkboards for his performances at the start of last season, before he got injured.  I recall him being immense - dominating completely at the back controlling an area just in front of Daws, and marauding forward frequently to pop up in unpredictable positions, like on the left wing.


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Stats on Ledley, last two seasons plus this:
> 
> Started: 34
> Won: 21
> ...



I think MOTD2 came out with the stat a couple of weeks ago that, under Redknapp, Spurs starting with King have a win percentage about twice that of when he's not playing.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

Corax said:


> Harry's decision would have made more sense if we had two Adebayors. But we don't, and however hot he may have once been, we've not seen that Defoe for some time now. So IMO it was a daft 'sacrifice' to make.


Okay, but look at this again:


> Coquelin, Arteta and Ramsey: 226
> Modric and Parker: 81


In that context, Tottenham had 49% possession, more shots on target, more off, and more corners.

tbh, given he had a better team and better bench options, you have to think 'arry could have won it using various tactics.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

I eagerly await L_C's analysis of the second half, as articulated through trigonometry.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes but 73! 73!


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2011)

46 man, why can't you see?


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I forget to carry the 1.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

you have to hand it to the spuddies, your boys have recovered well from the games against the mancs.

lucky win against us last week but deserved against the gooners.  some good transfers and some easier games coming up. it's all looking quite positive.

enjoy these days, try to put out of your mind that you will finish the season in sixth and enjoy the feelings of false hope and excitement that you might just punch above your weight...


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

If Tottenham finish 6th I'll give you a lift to the funny farm myself.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

7th then.  Defo top 10 imo.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

4th or 5th.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

4th!  LOL! you guys sure are value for money


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2011)

tbf, so are you.


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh dear, Will's having another go at 'banter'.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

he just said there is a good chance of spurs finishing in the top four, surely that calls for a host of these at the very least...


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

What on earth is the spuds left-back wearing in that photo?


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

gangsta bling! he's dope as fuck ain't he.

why he is hanging out with fellaini / sideshow bob is anyone's guess


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2011)

We should soundly beat Liverpool in the first 20 mins of games more often, at least then this child would disappear for longer.

Where you been Will2403, licking your wounds, your arsehole or both?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2011)

Corax said:


> Oh dear, Will's having another go at 'banter'.



I suspect Aspergers, do you concur?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 4, 2011)

to be honest and i really really hate to say this but i reckon spurs are in with a very decent shot of 4th. Obviously its a long season and liverpool and arsenal can't remain quite as bad as they are now but baring injuries in defence and upfront i reckon spurs are good for 4th.

The tossers(with the exception of sir scott of parker)


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave.  Was that an RD thing?


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tbh the way yous lot started the season I just felt you were too pathetic to rip the piss out of. You're doing ok at the moment and I wanted to get in early before you fuck it all up by losing to newcastle, Blackburn and qpr


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> Tbh the way yous lot started the season I just felt you were too pathetic to rip the piss out of.



I thought you were being honest?


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

i was!

i haven't been even remotely interested in reminding you not to get carried away with ideas above your station since you got your asses handed to you by conceding five goals at your home ground.

now that you are getting all unrestrained, hysterical and delirious again, i thought you might find it helpful to have someone to help bring you all back to somewhere approaching reality

i'm not even charging for this public service. perhaps a bit more gratitude is the order of the day ey! 

the spuddie motto should really be "ignorance is bliss"


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15144151.stm

what were the chants please people?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2011)

They sang about wishing us unwell during the riots in Tottenham and to Ade about bring included in a notorious murder in Africa.

Spurs sang the usual shit about Wengers fondness of Children.

All very sad but not unexpected at a football match


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2011)

Do we have to pretend that it's sad? It would be much sadder if ribald chanting was stamped out.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 4, 2011)

I love funny banter but can take or leave the predictable nasty shit


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2011)

chieftain said:


> They sang about wishing us unwell during the riots in Tottenham and to Ade about bring included in a notorious murder in Africa.





Maurice Picarda said:


> Do we have to pretend that it's sad? It would be much sadder if ribald chanting was stamped out.


It was the murder of his teammates, machine-gunned whilst alongside him on the coach travelling for an African Cup of Nations game. I think that's taking it too far, losing any humanity.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, I don't know. If fans genuinely upset opposition players, they're doing a good job. I'm not really bothered about the delicate sensibilities of entertainers on £40k per week.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

It's not always the players' sensibilities we're concerned with.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

Saying that, the living hell Justin Fashanu experienced should never be repeated.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2011)

Fashanu was bullied by other players, by managers and by the press, as well as by fans. At least Wenger's proclivities are only speculated on by the Shelf Side.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you ever wonder what homosexual fans might be experiencing as he was hounded to suicide?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope. I don't see how it's relevant. Football chanting is a grotesque overamplification of our basest collective prejudices, so no sensible observer would take it seriously.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

You can't see, or don't think?

I think most sensible observers would take the view that homosexuality is seen by a large body of people as something worthy of ridicule.  The sentiment is disgusting, amplified or not.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2011)

Is cuckoldry worthy of ridicule, particularly? No. It's only funny when it's Gerrard.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Is cuckoldry worthy of ridicule, particularly? No. It's only funny when it's Gerrard.



Cuckoldry refers to an individual, homosexuality to a significant section of society.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't particularly want to defend homophobic chanting, but I'm not sure that you're making a useful distinction.

The mocking of Sol Campbell's nervous debilitation - to the tune of Lord of The Dance, if you recall - wouldn't unduly have distressed any Spurs fans who suffered from mental illness. They'd have known that Sol was being targeted for being Sol.

Not that chanting is at its best when it is aimed at genuine weak spots. The reason that I enjoy the paedophile chant at Wenger is that it's so manifestly unfounded an accusation. Purity of malice is untainted by any coarse fact.


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2011)

I sense an opportunity for a 12 page discussion on whether the Sol Campbell song's racist or not (it's not). We haven't done that one for a good few months, it must be time.

ETA:  I was typing that as MP posted. How's _*that*_ for psychic?


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

Which is fine, but in John Fashanu's case it was for being gay - with the implication that being gay was something hateful.  Le Saux got the same, partly because he's a bit pompous and it clearly riled him - even though it's 'untainted by any coarse fact' it's still distasteful in the extreme.

I appreciate I've chosen perhaps the clearest cut of all, but the distinction is surely clear - there is inherent discrimination in society, and mocking footballers according to these prejudices is clearly objectionable.


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The reason that I enjoy the paedophile chant at Wenger is that it's so manifestly unfounded an accusation. Purity of malice is untainted by any coarse fact.


Same here.

Either it's clearly a load of baws, or the outrage is somewhat misplaced in defence of a child-molester.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

Corax said:


> Same here.
> 
> Either it's clearly a load of baws, or the outrage is somewhat misplaced in defence of a child-molester.



I was arguing the principle, not the instance.

I'm happy for someone to mock Beckham's choice of wife all they wish.  And not just because, thankfully, we're not all married to a pipe cleaner.


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2011)

mattie said:


> Which is fine, but in John Fashanu's case it was for being gay - with the implication that being gay was something hateful. Le Saux got the same, partly because he's a bit pompous and it clearly riled him - even though it's 'untainted by any coarse fact' it's still distasteful in the extreme.
> 
> I appreciate I've chosen perhaps the clearest cut of all, but the distinction is surely clear - there is inherent discrimination in society, and mocking footballers according to these prejudices is clearly objectionable.


Despite both being 'untainted by etc', the distinction between the Le Saux thing and Wenger is that one is obviously so. It's perfectly possible that Le Saux *was* gay, married and kids or not*.

*I don't believe him to be, but that's not the point.


----------



## mattie (Oct 4, 2011)

Corax said:


> Despite both being 'untainted by etc', the distinction between the Le Saux thing and Wenger is that one is obviously so. It's perfectly possible that Le Saux *was* gay, married and kids or not*.
> 
> *I don't believe him to be, but that's not the point.



Again, this is not in reference to Wenger.


----------



## Corax (Oct 4, 2011)

mattie said:


> Again, this is not in reference to Wenger.


Sorry, I've lost you then.  Probably my fault, my head's a mess this evening.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2011)

I remember one year an enourmous - I mean really giant, almost the size of those flags you sometimes see in Italy - on the Park Lane; the full text was 'Sol loves Barrymore'. It was just so wonderfully infantile.

The game was live on Sky, but no one I spoke to who watched it on the telly had a clue it was there most of the game - studio direction.

I like chanting if it's obviously untrue and/or amusing, the earnest, mindless, plainly offensive stuff is just painful and embarrassing. But where any given chant lays in that spectrum....


----------



## chieftain (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, we just beat the wankers down the road again. lets get this thread back on track lads.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, we have a long string of mid-table type opposition now, stretching right up to Chelsea on 20th December. Even after that the next match of real note is Citeh towards the end of January.

Possibly excepting the form side (Newcastle) next, it's a hell of a time to put a run together.....
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/fixtures/default.stm


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

are you talking about putting a run of wins together or a run of losses?

cos with spurs, you just never know do you.


----------



## Corax (Oct 5, 2011)

_*handcuffs self to Spurs thread*_


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2011)

MY thread


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2011)

I feel like we should have a montage, like at the end of Big Brother or something.

The bit when we had 2 threads going was comedy gold.  Hats off Dave.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

don't you think that corax and adebayor make such a lovely and perfect couple?

...


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2011)

i still feel a bit sore that editor changed the name of the thread to be honest


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 5, 2011)

it's been shit ever since tbh.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 5, 2011)

just look at it!!!!

Im actually really shocked no one has ever made a harry redknapp candle.Well i suppose one day tussards might.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Oct 6, 2011)

Trolling again you boring sods


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 6, 2011)

As in 'never mind we're Championship hoofers, Fat Sam is a real looker'.


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2011)

All the action is on the Brian Montenegro thread these days.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 13, 2011)

So is 'arry playing silly bollocks by implying Adebeyor has a hamstring and is doubtful, or is it real..... inclined to the former atm... whatever, we're 6/4 favourites (away against the drab, comedy geordies), it seems.

Sunday 4.00pm kick orf again.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 14, 2011)

It's alright lads, I'll struggle on alone here........

Not many people know this but..... we've obv got yoof of Prem-level quality in centre back Stephen Caulker playing at Swansea (when he hasn't done his knee for 8 weeks trying to keep the goons from scoring), but I've noticed on-loan Kyle Naughton (the lesser know of the Kyle's) is now first choice for mid-table Norwich. Unfortunatley he's first choice right back, a position the better known Kyle seems to have taken to at both Prem and Ingerlan level: you wait years for one to come along and ....

I also noticed (the things you do in international weeks) we have 87 players on the books:
http://www.myfootballfacts.com/TottenhamHotspurCurrentSquads.html

And there's this, which explains why we don't have a proper reserve team anymore - we send them out on loan instead:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tottenham_Hotspur_F.C._Reserves_and_Academy


----------



## Corax (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep.  That was a conscious decision by Harry when he joined,  believing it's much better for their development.  Looks like he's right n'all.


----------



## tommers (Oct 14, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I also noticed (the things you do in international weeks) we have 87 players on the books:



52 central midfielders, 25 right backs, 3 goalkeepers, 3 strikers, 3 wingers and gary mabbutt.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 14, 2011)

At least Justin Edinburghs not in the squad anymore. He was shit.


----------



## mattie (Oct 15, 2011)

Jason Cundy was a favourite of mine, not least for the name.

I reckon he only scored one goal, which was actually a tackle at the halfway line. That sorta playa.

eta:  Here you go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00Oese125H8

Mint.


----------



## Corax (Oct 16, 2011)

Fucksake this is no good at all for my stress levels...


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2011)

Pfft.


----------



## Corax (Oct 16, 2011)

Spoiler: Spoiler for anyone avoiding seeing the result until MOTD2



The fact that I'm disappointed at a draw away to the currently 4th placed team shows how far we've come


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 16, 2011)

Missing Sandro?


----------



## Corax (Oct 16, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Missing Sandro?


Yes.  Livermore's come on leaps and bounds, but he was a bit anonymous today IMO.


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2011)

You had 2 pts from 8 games when Harry took over iirc.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 16, 2011)

Are you going to carry on indefinitely using banter from when you were in the Premiership? Very few people will understand, after a few years.


----------



## mattie (Oct 16, 2011)

If there's an expiry date on it we'd better use it up fast.

Bare bones, and the police have to arrest you to speak to you.


----------



## Corax (Oct 16, 2011)

tommers said:


> You had 2 pts from 8 games when Harry took over iirc.


That can't be true, otherwise he would have mentioned it as some point surely.


----------



## mattie (Oct 16, 2011)

Corax said:


> That can't be true, otherwise he would have mentioned it as some point surely.



He did hint once or twice


----------



## Corax (Oct 16, 2011)

Rubbish.  He's never mentioned it.  He's too classy to do something like that.  This is a man of unimpeachable integrity we're talking about.


----------



## mattie (Oct 16, 2011)

Perhaps I misheard when he was not talking about players contracted to other teams.


----------



## Corax (Oct 16, 2011)

mattie said:


> Perhaps I misheard when he was not talking about players contracted to other teams.


He's such a smashing fella, the way he so readily compliments players he admires that are contracted to other teams and so not in his thoughts regarding transfers.


----------



## mattie (Oct 16, 2011)

Corax said:


> He's such a smashing fella, the way he so readily compliments players he admires that are contracted to other teams and so not in his thoughts regarding transfers.



He's so loved, people just keep giving him gifts.  Slightly unimaginative wrapping paper, the brown envelope, but bungpuss doesn't like to make a fuss about it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> we're 6/4 favourites (away against the drab, comedy geordies)


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2011)

We're really struggling in central defence now with Dawson out until the new year, ditto Caulker at Swansea, Ledley crocked today, Gallas a couple of weeks away - and Levy let Woodgate go.

So, we appear to be down to the BFG and... God help us Bassong, with nothing in reserve, the nothing includes the emergency Corluka who's also banjaxed. Maybe Ledley isn't too bad and/or Gallas could be hurried along ....

I suppose we've only got some two-bob Russians on Thursday and Blackburn at the weekend, which helps.


----------



## Corax (Oct 16, 2011)

Bassong/Dawson was the pairing that we qualified for the CL with.  It's been hiding for a while, but Seb's got it in him somewhere.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2011)

Bassong is lucky to be 4th choice now, esp. as he would now be at QPR if Levy had paid the asking price for Cahill.


----------



## Corax (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not disputing that he's been crap on plenty of occasions more recently, but he has done very well in the past.  A run of games may see the best of him again.

Kaboom will need to take charge of him if that's to happen, direct his play as Daws did with their partnership.  Hopefully Younes has matured and developed enough to be able to do so.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> We're really struggling in central defence now with Dawson out until the new year, ditto Caulker at Swansea, Ledley crocked today, Gallas a couple of weeks away - and Levy let Woodgate go.
> 
> So, we appear to be down to the BFG and... God help us Bassong, with nothing in reserve, the nothing includes the emergency Corluka who's also banjaxed. Maybe Ledley isn't too bad and/or Gallas could be hurried along ....
> 
> I suppose we've only got some two-bob Russians on Thursday and Blackburn at the weekend, which helps.



Bare bones? WE HAVE NO LEFT BACK. GARETH BALE WAS UP AGAINST A RIGHT WINGER PLAYING AT LEFT BACK TODAY. Theoretically, anyway, I didn't actually spot him during the 90 minutes even though he was on the teamsheet.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 16, 2011)

Radio coverage 2 kids and a Sunday dinner for me but 2-2 sounded a fair result. Bloody missed MOTD highlights as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 16, 2011)

Not for me to question the great leader but it was one of those rare occasions when I would have liked to ask 'arry what his thinking was, this time in relation to starting with Livermore and not Defoe. I'm not exactly overwhelmed by Livermore (yet!) anyway.

Whatever, the team shape, esp.but not only in the first half just didn't work.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 16, 2011)

Was Modric playing today?


----------



## chieftain (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm not convinced Modders is a happy bunny


----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2011)

He was stuck out wide.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 17, 2011)

"Tactics".


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 19, 2011)

> Spurs were reported to have dropped out of the battle on Monday night, something which would have come as no surprise to Hearn.
> 
> 'They got what I call a bung to withdraw,' he said, referring to Johnson's offer of £17m to help
> Tottenham with new transport costs at White Hart Lane.
> ...


Outrageous!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

Early doors but The Guardian reckons it knows the team:


> *Tottenham Hotspur 4-4-1-1* Cudicini; Walker, Livermore, Bassong, Rose; Lennon, Sandro, Carroll, Townsend; Dos Santos; Pavlyuchenko. *Subs from* Gomes, Assoit-Ekoto, Waller-Lassen, Stewart, Pienaar, Kranjcar Defoe, Adebayor, Kane, Falque.


I wonder if this might be a little tricky....

C5 from 7.30pm.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Early doors but The Guardian reckons it knows the team:
> 
> I wonder if this might be a little tricky....
> 
> C5 from 7.30pm.



Very tricky, I'll be watching with mini chieftain.

I wonder if Super Pav will pull his finger out to impress his homies?

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

At least Pienaar and Kranjcar are back from injury, which is terribly useful given the centre back situation.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

> *Tottenham:* Gomes, Walker, Livermore, Bassong, Rose, Lennon, Sandro, Carroll, Giovani, Pavlyuchenko, Defoe.
> 
> Subs: Cudicini, Kaboul, Modric, Falque, Townsend, Assou-Ekotto, Kane


The Guardian were not correct. Looks like arry's going to 'give it a go' - with one centre back and ... several forwards.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd say Super Pavs finger is now out of his Harris, but will it stay out. Cracking strike that!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a shocking tournament at this group stage... goodness me; part geography lesson, part car boot sale.

Still, that was a handy three points in the end: onwards...


----------



## chieftain (Oct 20, 2011)

Why has Sandro normalized his barnet? No fun is it!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 20, 2011)

Yoda said:


> No fun is it!



It came as a relief here. Now all we need is for BAE to adopt a sober grade 4.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd suggest Modric could do with a touch of the Brad Freidals but I fear it might just make matters worse for the 'impish' one.


----------



## Corax (Oct 21, 2011)

Carrol's coming along nicely.  Rose still looking a very decent understudy to Benny.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 21, 2011)

and so..... Blackburn.

Do they still want to play for Kean - as best they can, and what mood will Adebeyor be in? In that sense he's reminding me of Freddie Kanoute all be on a higher level. Never mind, we have Bale, Modric, Parker and a semi-fit Lennon, Friedal, Kaboul and Walker, VdV .... things have been worse.


----------



## Corax (Oct 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Do they still want to play for Kean - as best they can, and what mood will Adebeyor be in?




Which matches has he not performed for us in so far?


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 21, 2011)

Imo, how he got away with those shenanigans vs. the goons I'll never know - absolutely as per Sherringham for Wet Sham when they played us, but that's another thing. He may or may not have had a slight hamstring vs. Newcastle, but I'm actually talking more about his career MO - the reason Wenger let him go and the reason he's on loan now.


----------



## Corax (Oct 21, 2011)

Career wise I agree.  He's er... 'sensitive'.  

For us though, he's been faultless IMO.  Newcastle was a draw because Harry got his formation wrong.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> Newcastle was a draw because Harry got his formation wrong.


----------



## Corax (Oct 21, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


>


What's wrong with that? Harry played 4 in midfield against your 5, Livermore was completely overwhelmed, and we couldn't find the space and time to pick our passes. It's not an 'excuse', it's not an insult against Newcastle, tactics are a legitimate part of football!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, we were playing 4-4-2 and you were playing 4-5-1, but whatever.


----------



## Corax (Oct 21, 2011)

VDV and Ade up front, 4 in the middle.  You had 4 in midfield too though now I've checked... Whatever, you over-ran us in midfield, and the performances of the Spurs midfield players themselves were okay, so _something_ was wrong tactically.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 22, 2011)

Bale and Modric disappeared on either wing. The tactics were wrong, yes, but their shit performances were a factor as well. Parker did a lot of running around in circles as well, tbf. And like fuck was Van der Vaart up front. Oh yeah, he was also shit.


----------



## Corax (Oct 22, 2011)

We'll still finish above you though.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2011)

Apropos of not a lot, we have nineteen Prem games from August to the end of the year of which five are on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

> *Tottenham: *Friedel, Walker, Kaboul, Bassong, Assou-Ekotto, Lennon, Parker, Modric, Bale, Van der Vaart, Adebayor.
> 
> Subs: Cudicini, Pavlyuchenko, Defoe, Rose, Livermore, Sandro, Townsend.


With the exception of Bassong, apologies to Sandro and a question mark over VdV (in pref to Defoe - given Adebeyor), I'd say we have the A team out today. The formation we'll have to wait for....


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 23, 2011)

Kaboul's all very well but are you saying you prefer him to King or Gallas? Either of them might have closed down that wretched melamine composite who equalised.


----------



## xes (Oct 23, 2011)

1-2 to spurs!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like we have Van de Vaart back.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Kaboul's all very well but are you saying you prefer him to King or Gallas? Either of them might have closed down that wretched melamine composite who equalised.



Kaboul and King seem to have a terrific understanding. I commiserate with anyone who partners Bassong atm. Age-wise, Gallas is close to the cliff edge, but who knows how close…

Will Blackburn now throw the kitchen worktop surfaces at us....


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Looks like we have Van de Vaart back.


Not for the full 90, I suspect.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 23, 2011)

If he gets another one I won't begrudge him a tubful of Radox and yellow ducks at 70 mins.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

At this point I'd quite like to cash in and have Bassong spear tackle Samba.


----------



## xes (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd like the final whistle to blow, they're not letting us have much on the ball.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

No Sandro for VdV yet, 'arry?


----------



## xes (Oct 23, 2011)

defoe came on for vdv


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

Huzzah! Up to 5th, and a game in hand.


----------



## xes (Oct 23, 2011)

Result! Bit of a nervy last half, but we held onto the lead for once.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 23, 2011)

Christ: 33% possession - against mill town monkeys....

The good news is, we've reached the Holy Grail of a two-point game average. Just the 30 games to go.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 24, 2011)

10 games undefeated it appears - 7 Prem, 3 Thursday Cup; 18 for, 6 against.

I hesitate to say this but.... Stoke away might be awkward and not long after that Chelsea - both not until December. I suppose you might include the kids playing somewhere in God forsaken central Asia next week. Or not. Generally, we don't have a bad run of fixtures ahead.

I can't see that the postponed game (vs. Everton) has found a date yet.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2011)

At least Gallas is back training with the main group. If he doesn't have a setback he may even get some pitch time on Sunday which, I imagine, might in turn mean the BFG won't have to travel to the asre end of Asia in midweek.

Two x 4.00pm Sunday kick orfs now, both vs London clubs (QPR at home, Fulham - and Martin Jol - away) - inc. the Thursday cup that's three tv games in eight days.


----------



## stavros (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunday doesn't always mean it's on TV; Stoke, Fulham and Spurs played last Sunday because of the UEFA Cup the previous Thursday, but of those I think only Stoke were on telly.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

All the games are always on Sopcast though!


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 27, 2011)

These are both 4.00pm kick offs i.e. both Sky choices - it's the 3.00pms that aren't on (legit) tv.

Soppycast, more like.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2011)

Harry:



> “William is not going to train today, but he’s trained all week and will train again tomorrow,” reported Harry. “He hasn’t played a game since last season and we have to see how he is. He could be involved".
> 
> “Steven is on the way back, which is good. He feels a lot better".
> 
> ...


Four off the injury list, inc. two central defenders.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2011)

It took me a good 30 seconds to work out who 'Steven' is.  I've nothing against the lad, but he really does inspire no excitement at all.  He's injured?  Oh, okay.  He's recovered?  Oh, okay.  If Harry announced that he would be parachuting naked onto the pitch from an RAF Tornado, I think my reaction would be 'Oh, okay'.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd be a lot less wobbly about today if Ledley ambled out at 15.55.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2011)

Ledley and the BFG at the back. Lennon returns. I may have a sausage roll. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 30, 2011)

1-0.


----------



## xes (Oct 30, 2011)

Could have been more. We're looking pretty strong against a team who must be on a high after beating Chelsea.


----------



## xes (Oct 30, 2011)

is more now


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2011)

4-0 puts us up to 4th.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2011)

xes said:


> Could have been more. We're looking pretty strong against a team who must be on a high after beating Chelsea.


tbf, a 9-man Chelsea, and they struggled.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 30, 2011)

And 6-0, 3rd.


----------



## xes (Oct 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> tbf, a 9-man Chelsea, and they struggled.


well yes, but it still must have given them that little tingly bum feeling.


----------



## xes (Oct 30, 2011)

bugger 2-1


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there any chance of an equaliser, I wonder?


----------



## xes (Oct 30, 2011)

And a peach from Bale


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2011)

A 2-0 win for Stoke tomorrow also puts us 4th (at home to Newcastle).

Central Asia in the Thursday cup and then Fulham away next Sunday - Martin Jol, Bobby Zamora, Danny Murphy... my, how we've changed.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2011)

xes said:


> And a peach from Bale


That was a _lovely_ goal.  

I do wish harry would stop playing him out of position though.


----------



## Corax (Oct 30, 2011)

I was also quite pleased to see Adel "Barcelona, Real Madrid" Taraabt was subbed off at half time for not being good enough.  For QPR.


----------



## chieftain (Oct 31, 2011)

Great result vs QPR. Highlights showed us looking tidy.

COYS


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 31, 2011)

Stoke not really helping us. And the chap who writes the BBC ticker appears to be trying very, very hard to be wackily Partridge:
"Alan Pardew's men fighting fire with fire. Not literally, that's the worst thing you could fight fire with. Apart from petrol or some other accelerant."


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2011)

I see 'arry's having an operation instead of travelling to central Asia today; I know he didn't fancy the trip but this is riiiiidiculous:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15549314.stm

Comedy suggestions as to the nature of the 'medical procedure' may follow >>>>


----------



## kained&able (Nov 2, 2011)

he is being rewicked

dave


----------



## chieftain (Nov 2, 2011)

Get well soon Harry.

Thursday night cup: COYS


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2011)

kained&able said:


> he is being rewicked
> 
> dave


They're taking out his soul.

Oh no hang on, he sold that in 1991.


----------



## mattie (Nov 2, 2011)

Something about bones?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2011)

WIN! goes to dave. First prize is 30 minutes behind a screen with Jenny Agutter dressed as a nurse in Werewolves of London. What are you going to do with the other 29?



> Spurs said: "The club can report that earlier today Harry successfully had two stents inserted to unblock coronary arteries. He is in excellent spirits and due to be discharged from hospital in the next 48 hours. Harry has asked us to pass on his thanks to all the many, many fans who have sent goodwill messages."
> 
> Daniel Levy, the Spurs chairman, said: "We are delighted the operation went so smoothly and successfully. Knowing Harry he will want to rush back, but it's important that he only does so when he has recovered properly."
> 
> The club described the operation as minor and it is understood that Redknapp was awake during a procedure that is usually carried out via the groin or arm.


Huzzah!

If you didn't know... this week it's a 18.00 live kick orf on ITV4.


----------



## Corax (Nov 2, 2011)

Cath lab stuff.  He lives in Poole, and we're the regional cardiac centre.  I wonder if he's on one of the wards where I work?


----------



## mattie (Nov 2, 2011)

Speaking of heart troubles:

http://www.football365.com/news/21554/7287263/Cassano-To-Have-Heart-Surgery-Out-Til-Next-Year

Can anyone decipher that svp?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2011)

The heart issue itself sounds straight forward. It's also been the cause of insufficient blood getting to his brain, although tests suggest it hasn't caused long term damage. Hell of a translation though.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had a guess at nine who may start, it's tail on the donkey time for the others - the fulls backs, possibly:


> Provisional squad*:* *Gomes*, Cudicini, *Gallas, Bassong*, Waller-Lassen, Stewart, Barthram, *Livermore, Townsend, Pienaar*, Fredericks, *Carroll*, Nicholson, Parrett, *Pavlyuchenko, Defoe*, Falque, Kane, Lancaster, Pritchard.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2011)

jesus you are actually down to the bare bones for once.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't say I saw it, sounds like a 1-0 hiding. Group winner will now presumably be decided on goal difference.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Nayim. Saint Nayim is 45 today and always fondly remembered for that goal from the halfway line!!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 6, 2011)

Blimey, that was a while ago now.

Anyway, a potential cracker of a game today. If Gallas and Ledley are both fit - as seems likely - it'll be interesting to see the preferred partnership. I don't know how you leave out the BFG.

So either 10 or 11 changes from Thursday, and 'arry apparently resting up at home on Sandbanks. He'll be on the phone for half time...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2011)

anyone have a stream for the game today?
ETA: was struggling to remember the site i usually use, but its come back to me - ilemi.com
ETA2: seems to be killed off
ETA3: changed to ilemi.eu


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2011)

fsicrew usually has a nice collection of links


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2011)

talk about going to fucking pieces


----------



## xes (Nov 6, 2011)

well thank fuck for that, cracking last minute goal for Defoe


----------



## TruXta (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty mental last 10 mins, you should've had a peno, the same for Fulham.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2011)

Blimey, how did Fulham let that go


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 6, 2011)

Only 20 shots on target for Fulham. Tottenham had 8. Also, 11 corners vs. 1. The phrase 'smash and grab' comes to mind...

Jordan/Bond out!


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2011)

As a Spurs fan, that was a big bag of lulz.

I think I may be a wee bit less amused if I supported Fulham.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2011)

Away at Citeh, away at Man Utd, home to Chelsea - Newcastle's next three.

Unless things go disappointingly awry, we really should be no lower than 4th going into December. Possibly with a bit of a gap.... that's the theory 

And then home to Chelsea three days before Christmas should be very interesting.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 8, 2011)

THE "LoLs" just keep coming...

*London 2012: Spurs accused of 'spying' by Olympics chief*

A man has been arrested over claims that London 2012 executives were put under surveillance by a potential tenant of the Olympic Stadium.
Tottenham Hotspur FC monitored all 14 board members of the Olympic Park Legacy Company (OPLC), according to the OPLC's Chair, Baroness Ford.

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-15640176*


----------



## CosmikRoger (Nov 8, 2011)

Just looked at the listings at Southwark Crown Court for last Friday.


> 04-11-2011 Southwark 8 T20107134 Henry James Redknapp
> Milan Mandaric
> For Mention - *Hearing Finished For HENRY JAMES REDKNAPP* - 10:07



Heart problems?


----------



## mattie (Nov 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> THE "LoLs" just keep coming...
> 
> *London 2012: Spurs accused of 'spying' by Olympics chief*
> 
> ...


 


I wonder which of the 14 Levy's got 'interesting' pictures of?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd imagine the 'consultancy' payment made to Dionne Knight by Wet Sham might have encouraged this. Dionne Knight being an executive of the OPLC and in a live-in relationship with Wet Sham chief executive Ian Tompkins. All above board I'm sure, but no harm in having a look....


----------



## chieftain (Nov 9, 2011)

mattie said:


> I wonder which of the 14 Levy's got 'interesting' pictures of?



I should think its all of the ones who attended public school.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 9, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> THE "LoLs" just keep coming...
> 
> *London 2012: Spurs accused of 'spying' by Olympics chief*
> 
> ...



Its been denied pretty strongly by Levy and the board but who really knows.

Its a mucky old game, as I'm sure Alisher Usmanov would agree


----------



## mattie (Nov 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'd imagine the 'consultancy' payment made to Dionne Knight by Wet Sham might have encouraged this. Dionne Knight being an executive of the OPLC and in a live-in relationship with Wet Sham chief executive Ian Tompkins. All above board I'm sure, but no harm in having a look....



An arrest suggests there's harm.


----------



## Corax (Nov 9, 2011)

mattie said:


> An arrest suggests there's harm.


Not very strongly though.  I got arrested for being assaulted once.  Loads of people were arrested for sitting down in F&M.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2011)

They've got to arrest you to talk to you.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 9, 2011)

tommers said:


> They've got to arrest you to talk to you.



West Ham have a corporate sponsored cell at most Nicks


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank FUCKing Christ:

*Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp faces January trial over tax charges*


> The indictment laid down by prosecutors states: "Mandaric and Redknapp, between 1 April 2002 and 28 November 2007, with intent to defraud and to the prejudice of HM Revenue and Customs, arranged for $145,000, paid by Mandaric as a result of or in connection with Redknapp's employment and as a reward for services, to be transferred to a Monaco bank account opened by Redknapp for that purpose, in order to conceal the said emolument from HM Revenue and Customs and evade the payment of income tax and national insurance contributions thereon (whether by the operation of PAYE by the club or otherwise)."
> 
> As for count two, the indictment states: "Mandaric and Redknapp between 1 May 2004 and 28 November 2007, with intent to defraud and to the prejudice of HM Revenue and Customs, arranged for $150,000, paid by Mandaric as a result of or in connection with Redknapp's employment and as a reward for services, to be transferred to a Monaco bank account opened by Redknapp for that purpose, in order to conceal the said employment income from HM Revenue and Customs and evade the payment of income tax and national insurance contributions thereon (whether by the operation of PAYE by the club or otherwise)."
> 
> The pair will fight the charges in a trial scheduled to last two weeks.


This is clearly not a man who could be considered suitable to manage the England national team. EVAH (!!1!)*. Where do I sign for jury service?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/nov/12/tottenham-harry-redknapp-tax-trial

* view subject to conviction.


----------



## hamix (Nov 12, 2011)

are Spurs still moving ground?  i'm looking forward to Stratford Hotspur vs. Arsenal in 2020 or so.  lol...


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes and no. lol...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 12, 2011)

So i'm guessing the bungs won't be going to agents this coming january transfer window.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 16, 2011)

Interesting:
*Tottenham owners make club private in a bid to boost financial backing for new stadium*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-boost-financial-backing-for-new-stadium.html



> The announcement of plans to 'de-list' the club from the Alternative Investment Market (AIM) came as Spurs revealed record revenues for the 2010-2011 season.
> 
> Thanks to Champions League football revenue rose almost £44m to £163.5m, with operating profits up 42 per cent to £32.3m.
> 
> ...


Jesus: up 42% / £44 mill in one year - so that's what reaching the CL quarter-finals does for you.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 16, 2011)

It's not really that interesting, though, is it? Decision-making has always been with ENIC; all delisting will mean is that rather less info gets leaked out in the course of AGMs or as price-sensitive disclosure. Unless you have some club paper, of course.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 16, 2011)

I suppose it's a clear indication of where things are in terms of the new stadium - having done the sums, acquired the land, gained the permissions, put Boris in a headlock until he squeeled, finance appears to be the final step before the diggers arrive on site.

I am interested in the financial implications of CL involvement. We know it's mostly about tv revenues - esp. in a 36,000 stadium - but it's nice to have after the fact numbers (like the increase in season-on-season income of £44 mill).


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2011)

> ALEX McLeish has urged Alan Hutton to show Tottenham what they are missing after claiming Villa’s new right-back was the pioneer of Kyle Walker’s swashbuckling style of play.
> 
> Read More http://www.birminghammail.net/birmingham-sport/aston-villa-fc/aston-villa-news/2011​



Where would football be without the innovative Alan Hutton?​Not playing Villa until Monday, obv. on tv. Two words for Hutton, Gareth and Bale.​


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2011)

> ALEX McLeish has urged Alan Hutton to show Tottenham what they are missing after claiming Villa’s new right-back was the pioneer of Kyle Walker’s swashbuckling style of play.



Hmm, yes, Hutton taught Giacinto Facchetti, Paul Breitner, Mauro Tassotti, Cafu, Bixente Lizarazu and even Ashley Cole all they know/knew.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 18, 2011)

you you bastards. http://www.teamtalk.com/west-ham-united/7313696/New-arrest-in-stadium-fraud-probe

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 18, 2011)

Love the photo. Having people to scale the viewing opportunities adds a new level.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 18, 2011)

kained&able said:


> you you bastards. http://www.teamtalk.com/west-ham-united/7313696/New-arrest-in-stadium-fraud-probe
> 
> dave



Yawn. 

Throwing muck to cover up your own muck achieves nothing.

Park it, leave it, let it go.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone going on Monday night? I've managed to blag a ticket


----------



## mattie (Nov 18, 2011)

chieftain said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Throwing muck to cover up your own muck achieves nothing.
> 
> Park it, leave it, let it go.



I'm not sure we've anyone up before the beak.

Although Upson's efforts last year verged on the criminal.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2011)

I saw this from mid-October - an interview with 'arry in the Telegraph:



> But I still have the same enthusiasm. I love going in and working with good players. I love the way they shift the ball about in training.* I’d find it harder now to go and work with inferior players*. These lads are great to watch.”





> Redknapp is still the favourite to succeed Fabio Capello when the Italian steps down as England head coach after Euro 2012. His position, though is unwavering: flattered in principle, sanguine in practice.
> 
> *“It would be a difficult one for someone to turn down, especially for an Englishman. But I enjoy the Premier League, and managing week to week. I like being involved every day. That’s what keeps me going.”*


It suggests to me a man, finally, having the time of his life, and knows it, and he would be very reluctant to give it up:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ure-of-the-game-as-Tottenham-surge-ahead.html


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 20, 2011)

So . . . a win by any score tomorrow puts us third.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> So . . . a win by any score tomorrow puts us third.


 and Chelsea fifth


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

Who?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Who?



It's near Fulham


----------



## Deareg (Nov 21, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It's near Fulham


Actually, it's in Fulham, at least the ground is.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Villa! Villa!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2011)

What a goal - getting rid of Crouch and getting Adebayor in has made such a difference... just the kind of overhead kick Crouch wouldve fluffed and grinned about.

Spurs looking so confident and in control today - beautiful to watch


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

Scott Parker's a fucking legend.  He was totally wasted elsewhere.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> Scott Parker's a fucking legend. He was totally wasted elsewhere.



Allegedly.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

WTF Villa...


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

Barcpurslona stuff so far tonight.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Villa are abject tho. You're playing decent footie, but fucking hell.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

They're 8th and have a full team.  They haven't suddenly become West Ham.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Corax said:


> They're 8th and have a full team. They haven't suddenly become West Ham.



They look worse at the moment, frankly.


----------



## xes (Nov 21, 2011)

dear god, plese let us play 2 halfs of good footbll.....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Villa are abject tho. You're playing decent footie, but fucking hell.



Didn't stop you being pleased to beat Chelsea.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Didn't stop you being pleased to beat Chelsea.



Of course not, but I didn't lull myself into some sort of fantasy about how great we were in the course of watching it. We had some very poor spells in the 2nd half.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the football equivalent of a top class blow job.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

You could win this 5-0 if you weren't so wasteful. Villa still horrible, no organisation, no pressure, no plan seemingly.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

And with Sandro on the bench.  Spurs with a surplus of hard-tackling midfielders - I never thought I'd see _that_ day.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

A bog 





TruXta said:


> You could win this 5-0 if you weren't so wasteful. Villa still horrible, no organisation, no pressure, no plan seemingly.


A big scoreline would be nice yeah.  But if it was a choice between a scrappy 5-0 win and a 1-0 tonight with the whole team gelling, Kaboul doing a Ledley King impression, Scotty doing Beckham vs Greece, Walker taking the England spot for granted, etc....  I'd take the latter.


----------



## agricola (Nov 21, 2011)

Have to feel for all those Villa fans who are having to watch this awfulness and pay for the experience as well.  Except one, obviously.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

That just there, one Villa player knocking another one out when both go for a clearing header pretty much sums their night up.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

It's reassuring to finally have a decent bench, and as we head into December - only important injuries remaining are to Dawson and THudd.

God, Kaboul is becoming some player. And Adebayor is getting the level of chances Clive Allen got from Hoddle, Waddle, Ardiles, etc when he got 49 in that one season. It is all quite beautiful.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

15 minutes to go and Villa are playing as if they're deep into stoppage time.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

They have been chasing shadows for a fair part of the evening. They really are knackered.


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

Whenever I see a white shirt who makes a daft decision and fucks it up, it seems to be number 18.  JD just doesn't _get_ it.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> They have been chasing shadows for a fair part of the evening. They really are knackered.



Heads down all day if you ask me. Any team can look like Liverpool when the oppo hands it to them on a plate


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

3rd now, and we become the top team in not just north London - for now.



> *TWoods34 on Twitter:* "Tottenham's entire midfield was bought for £40 million. Andy Carroll cost £35. Football is amusing. #bbcfootball"


The midfield didn't cost  £40 mill did it - I can see £33-34 mill?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Of course not, but I didn't lull myself into some sort of fantasy about how great we were in the course of watching it.


no fantasy - third in the table and a game in hand

...and lets hear no more about it


----------



## Corax (Nov 21, 2011)

_*knees Truxta in the nuts*_


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

No need for that, C. Good game from you lot, expertly helped on by a calamitous Villa.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2011)

How DARE anyone suggest that game went to out head: "Tottenham boss says his team should be considered credible title contenders after 2-0 win over Villa" http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/nov/22/tottenham-premier-league-harry-redknapp


----------



## Corax (Nov 22, 2011)

Harry says that every season.  It's traditional.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2011)

It's no different to mad Fegie ranting at imaginary wrongdoing and building his us-against-the-world mentality every March.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> It's no different to mad Fegie ranting at imaginary wrongdoing and building his us-against-the-world mentality every March.



The difference is that Fergie gets results.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 22, 2011)

On a relative budget? He hasn't done it for 25 years and never in England. And being above three of the CL (regular income) clubs isn't evidence?


----------



## chieftain (Nov 22, 2011)

double post


----------



## chieftain (Nov 22, 2011)

It was a great game to be at and we looked top class even if Villa were bloody awful!

Scott Parker in particular was fantastic to watch.

A good chant to note:

Oh Ledley, Ledley...
He's only got on knee,
He's better than John Terry,
Oh Ledley, Ledley

It was also great to see just how much Adebayor moved, tracked back and generally added to the game.

Bale, Ledders, Modders and Kabol were also very impressive to see live.

Come on You Spurs, I enjoyed that!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> On a relative budget? He hasn't done it for 25 years and never in England. And being above three of the CL (regular income) clubs isn't evidence?



That there is a great argument.  By your reckoning Pardew must be a genius.


----------



## mattie (Nov 22, 2011)

Spuds are thrifty.

Very thrifty.

Very, very thrifty.

Sorry, I meant wanky.


----------



## aylee (Nov 22, 2011)

Apologies to all Spuds fans for Villa not making a contest of it last night.  What a fucking abysmal performance that was - not one member of the team, except possible Dunne, even played OK.  Two pieces of shite defending, back behind the ball but too narrow so that Bale, Van Der Vaart and Lennon were able to get round the sides and behind at will, punting the ball cluelessly upfield, not making simple passes and traps, and wasting the very few chances that we had to make Friedel work.

For that, my missus and I paid £80 for the privilege.

I've done three away games at WHL in the last five years now .... the first was in the dog days of the Ramos disaster - Villa won 2-1 but should have run away with it, we absolutely leathered Spuds; the second was a fortunate 0-0 draw after we were under the cosh for most the game but some great defending saw us through - and then last night when we lost 2-0 but it should have been at least double that.

It illustrates that Spurs are going in one direction and Villa in the other.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 22, 2011)

To give Villas fans their dues you sang well and your self deprication was apprichated and applauded. If your players had made as much effort it would have been a very different game.


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2011)

I rather liked the "Are you West Ham in disguise" dig by the home support.


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15843897.stm



> Arsenal midfielder Jack Wilshere has stoked the friendly fires with Tottenham Hotspur supporters - and charity will end up the winner.
> The England international has vowed to donate £3,000 to charity if the Gunners finish below Spurs in the Premier League.



Hats off for that incredibly self-sacrificing gesture by Wiltshire.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2011)

Right, based on the weird Last Man Standing competition I'm in at my local pub, if Spurs beat West Brom at the weekend and Man City fail to beat Liverpool I pocket £400.

Don't fuck it up


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2011)

How does that work then? Never heard of the term (in that context).


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> How does that work then? Never heard of the term (in that context).



40 of us each throw £10 in and for every round of Premiership fixtures we have to pick a team to win (loss or draw = elimination).

Can't pick the same team more than once, so while the first few weeks are relatively simple for those picking top 4 teams (barring upsets which knock out loads), after about 6 or 7 weeks you're scouring the form book to try and work out whether Stoke will beat QPR 

We're into week 5 now (loads went out on Liverpool v Norwich) and it's just me and another bloke left.

He's kept Man City in his back pocket, I've kept Spurs.

Last Man Standing wins the pot.

Then we start again.


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2011)

That sounds pretty good!


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2011)

It is when you're at the pointy end.

Handing over a tenner, only to see Man Utd held at home by Swansea and then having to sit out the next 8 weeks is pretty annoying (especially as you still get copied on the emails requesting picks!)

If everyone goes out it rolls over, so we had a guy win £1200 last season


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2011)

The fabric of the universe appears to have torn, here's a peek through to the other side:



> *CHAMPIONS LEAGUE LATEST: *Tottenham legend Kevin-Prince Boateng cushions the ball down, flicks it up and fires it in for *AC Milan* at the San Siro, making it 2-2 against *Barcelona*.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 23, 2011)

Corax said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15843897.stm
> 
> 
> 
> Hats off for that incredibly self-sacrificing gesture by Wiltshire.



A fool from Hitchin and his money are easily parted blah, blah etc, etc


----------



## Corax (Nov 23, 2011)

It must be a whole day's wages for him.  Maybe.  Not counting endorsements or sponsorship.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> It must be a whole day's wages for him. Maybe. Not counting endorsements or sponsorship.



He's from near where I live and my business partner knows him. I'm told most of his mates are Spurs fans so this is where this originated!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 25, 2011)

More midlanders with the Baggies away on Saturday then

Need to / want to / should win it (hopefully)

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2011)

Indeed, that rarest of beasts a 3.00pm Saturday kick orf. And not only the one, but next week as well (Bolton, by eck).

While on fixtures, the riot-postponed Everton home game has finally been given a date (11th Jan). And the Thursday Cup returns this week, confusingingly it's apparently on Wed.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 26, 2011)

That'll be a game in hand off second place, then.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 26, 2011)

Pretty much everything until 22nd Jan and Citeh away looks like a win, including Chelsea at home.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2011)

We'll see.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 26, 2011)

If we can beat City and Spurs win their game in hand they will only be three points behind City. That would make things interesting.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 26, 2011)

Nicely done, a goal down and without Modric or VdV.

Parker: 10 Prem games: 28 points
Adebayor: 10 Prem games: 28 points
Ledley: 9 Prem games: 25 points

Lets hope they keeping piling up the points because we're going to need them come the end of January.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## London_Calling (Nov 27, 2011)

Handy result at the dole office this afternoon. I see Newcastle are hosting Chelsea next week - wouldn't mind a draw there, as well.

So what do we do now, put out a decent side in the Thursday cup on Wednesday, or carry on with teh yoof and reserves?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 28, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Right, based on the weird Last Man Standing competition I'm in at my local pub, if Spurs beat West Brom at the weekend and Man City fail to beat Liverpool I pocket £400.
> 
> Don't fuck it up



Cheers lads (and Liverpool too)


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice. That would have got you a half season ticket (Jan onwards) when you could still get season tickets at WHL.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 28, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> So what do we do now, put out a decent side in the Thursday cup on Wednesday, or carry on with teh yoof and reserves?



Lets go for it, professional footballers should be able to lay twice a fucking week!

Tottenham v PAOK _(Channel 5: 7:30pm) _Wednesday 30th November.

COYS


----------



## chieftain (Nov 28, 2011)

double post


----------



## deadringer (Nov 28, 2011)

Na. if it ain't broke don't fix it. Let the young 'uns have their fun, they are having the time of their lives out there.


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2011)

deadringer said:


> Na. if it ain't broke don't fix it. Let the young 'uns have their fun, they are having the time of their lives out there.


It's good for the club too. Develop a young stars and that's risks we don't have to take on imports, plus they'll likely feel a smidgeon more love for the club (if such a thing still exists at all amongst pro footballers), and therefore commitment to the cause.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks like the group might be decided on goal diff, if we care enough.


----------



## Corax (Nov 28, 2011)

The HurriKane for a hat-trick to see us through then.  

yeah I know he's not been very good yet, but he will, you'll see!


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 28, 2011)

> Adebayor's nine shots on target against West Bromwich Albion on Saturday was the most by any player in a single game for five seasons. The game turned into something of a personal battle between Adebayor and the West Brom goalkeeper Ben Foster – Adebayor's nine attempts were from 11 shots on target overall from Spurs.


As mentioned previously, I don't remember a stiker getting this level of service since Clive Allen got 49.

Chalkboards again:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/nov/28/premier-league-chalkboard-analysis


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2011)

Good player Adi, he'll only cost you 25 million and £170,000 per week.

Bargain.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess he'll have the same choice to make at the end of this season as Joe Cole, VdV and many others; either take a pay cut, come to WHL and enjoy going into work every day, or roll the dice somewhere else. Cole took the money at Liverpool, Vdv came to Tottenham. One who has hardly made a decent decision his whole career is Scott Parker - wrong to go to Chelsea, wrong to take Newcastle's big money offer instead of Tottenham, wrong to go to Wet Sham.... still he got to the right club eventually.

I'd imagine (a) if 'arry is still about and (b) Tottenham get into the CL, Adebayor will pause for thought. He has to keep performing though,  which is another matter.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Good player Adi, he'll only cost you 25 million and £170,000 per week.
> 
> Bargain.



It'll be half that price but we'll see what he does about the wages. Ad if he does, we'll see if he tails off once he;s got his feet under the table. Kinda glad he won't be playing against us at Eastlands though.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2011)

Will be interesting to see him paired up with Sandro in Jan.

ETA: Not Sandro! WTF's his name? balls. 

ETA2: Leandro!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2011)

Corax said:


> Will be interesting to see him paired up with Sandro in Jan.
> 
> ETA: Not Sandro! WTF's his name? balls.
> 
> ETA2: Leandro!



Whose Leandro? I'd like to think he'd be paired up with Santa Cruz but no one else besides Mark Hughes is that stupid.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2011)

Leandro Damiao, Inter (the Brazilian one).


----------



## kained&able (Nov 29, 2011)

your not allowed leonadro.

he is one my my champ man favourites


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 29, 2011)

Corax said:


> Leandro Damiao, Inter (the Brazilian one).



Right.
'Arry soon went off the idea of Sick Note Tevez. He was probably just saying that so he had something to say.


----------



## Corax (Nov 29, 2011)

I think Harry's said that we're definitely not signing Leandro or anyone else in January.  Which on his past record means we're signing a whole new first team.

I have an evidence-free theory that the Leandro deal was done in the Summer, Sandro style.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 29, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> It'll be half that price but we'll see what he does about the wages. Ad if he does, we'll see if he tails off once he;s got his feet under the table. Kinda glad he won't be playing against us at Eastlands though.


Half price? Yes I suppose you’re the only club that can afford that, unbelievably nuts (IMO).

Also (for the Spuds) the wages he gets is for the charity work he does back in his home country. He's stated that this is why he "needs" that much money, to help the poor and destitute and you want him to take a pay cut???

You heartless C*%ts….


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2011)

iROBOT said:


> Half price? Yes I suppose you’re the only club that can afford that, unbelievably nuts (IMO).
> 
> Also (for the Spuds) the wages he gets is for the charity work he does back in his home country. He's stated that this is why he "needs" that much money, to help the poor and destitute and you want him to take a pay cut???
> 
> You heartless C*%ts….



Well the £25m we paid the Guardian Readers was over the odds for him but that was before the Carroll-Torres farce. He's actually worth £85m in today's money.


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 30, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Well the £25m we paid the Guardian Readers was over the odds for him but that was before the Carroll-Torres farce. He's actually worth £85m in today's money.


"guardian readers" lol (you are a card....)

25 million is a piffling amount for your Arab, it had nothing to do with with his worth but an attempt to destabilise us.

It worked.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2011)

Should anyone be interested, I noticed tickets for West Brom and Everton are currently on general sale with some availability:

https://www.eticketing.co.uk/totten...ent=google|organic&utm_term=tottenham tickets


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

oh dear oh dear oh dear, we seem to be getting a wee bit of a spanking 

2-0 down at home inside 15 minutes


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Like you give a shit?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

Who's that Falque chap it says you've got on the bench? And Fredericks? Youngsters?


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

no honestly i do 

And I've no idea who falque is, I'm far too wasted to give a fuck


----------



## TruXta (Nov 30, 2011)

You might, I don't think the candlefaced cunt is too bothered either way.


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

looking at the squad out there, no, sir waxalot doesn't appear to be having his wick burnt about the game......


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

that was a harsh red card IMO.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2011)

Ouf! Big decision from Nick Cave, there. Played Nick.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

Fucking hell - are Spurs ever going to score here?!


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

I dunno, give a nudge if they do, I'm getting drowsey....


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

The Greek fans are awesome!


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

is that a goal or not? I'm guessing not?


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

Wtf is going on?


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

well Defoe sort of stopped, as he slid into the guy who's on the ground, but then the ball came back in (no whistle) and the guy on the floor is surely playing JD onside. But I've no idea what's going on truth be told.


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

and it seems the offside has been given


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

Surely Defoe fouled the defender?


----------



## Maltin (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm enjoying this game


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Surely Defoe fouled the defender?


yeah he did, but I don't think that was given.

What the hell is it going to take for spurs to score


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2011)

I dont give a fuck about spurs, but i do think they are being robbed a bit here!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure if they're being robbed. The penalty and sending off was well harsh!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

Come on Spurs, FFS. Score!


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> The Greek fans are awesome!


They had nazi/fashesque banners at the shamrock rovers game.


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

Robbed? No. The Greek team who I can't spell are defending well, and spurs are trying to walk it in.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2011)

editor said:


> Not sure if they're being robbed. The penalty and sending off was well harsh!



I havent watched the whole game so didnt know about that. still two wrongs dont make a right and all that!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

copliker said:


> They had nazi/fashesque banners at the shamrock rovers game.


I'm only going on their singing at this game. Mind you I've no idea what they're singing about.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2011)

For all their possession, Spurs haven't had many strikes on goal.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 30, 2011)

Very odd game, that.


----------



## xes (Nov 30, 2011)

oh well, we lost. But on the up side, I just flicked it over and Crystal Palace are beating Man U


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 30, 2011)

You would only not give a free kick straight away if there was an advantage, but they were under siege (not much of an advantage), which resulted in a goal. At that point - after about 20 seconds more seige stuff - the ref decided not to play the advantage to the team under seige ... I think. Siege!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 3, 2011)

The 'real time' table on the BBC currently has us in second separating the Mancs. Man Utd never were all that.....


----------



## ska invita (Dec 3, 2011)

Is it impossible to be a national manager and a club manager at the same time? It cant take up that much time managing England....


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 4, 2011)

Fwiw I've talked abut that for some while and even started a thread on it last year. I suppose the sensible view is the tabloids wouldn't allow it, or rather a couple of tabloid sports editors wouldn't allow it.

Just savour every game, I say. 'arry may or may not go but, even now, the first choice front five plus Parker won't all be fit at the same time for very long. Enjoy, and stick this wonderous thing of beauty in the memory bank.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 6, 2011)

Another great win on Saturday, onwards and upwards Spurs.

Loving this football


----------



## kained&able (Dec 6, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Fwiw I've talked abut that for some while and even started a thread on it last year. I suppose the sensible view is the tabloids wouldn't allow it, or rather a couple of tabloid sports editors wouldn't allow it.



too many conflicts of interest. Does he play parker in a meaningless friendly and risk him getting injured. Does he play a 90% fit player the week before spurs play them in the league and he gets injured and then he get blamed for it blah blah blah.

There would be so much bullshit surrounding the whole thing that it could never work properly.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2011)

Parker, Lennon, Defoe, Walker.... fair point.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 6, 2011)

and also fergie complains rooney has a little niggle, it turns into a minor sprain while on the pitch for england thus keeping rooney from saturdays game against spurs.

can you imagine the amount of fun the press would have with something like that!

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2011)

Roy Hodgson full time it is then.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 6, 2011)

i am reliably informed(a spoof twitter account is reliable right?) that sam alladyce is still keen.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm slowly preparing myself for the worst, just in case.

I still hope 'arry decides he really is having the time of his football life and it's too good now for him to leave WHL, that'll he'll just squeeze a few more mill out of Levy to stay and calculate the England job will come around again soon enough anyway; four more years at the Lane and then semi-retirement working for the FA.

But worst case.... now we have the players, I'd almost have Martin Jol back.... That's this weeks thinking, anyway.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 6, 2011)

http://harry-hotspur.com/2011/12/the-best-tottenham-tune-youll-hear-this-week/

Daft but funny for a minute!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2011)

Stoke away. Lawrenson is calling it a potential banana skin. Even writing it makes me want to buy a Motto sheepskin.

What is that stat about Stoke, 75% of their goals come from set pieces? I just sense we might want to take our chances better this weekend. Hope they can wheel out Ledley.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2011)

> *Five reasons why Tottenham Hotspur could win the Premier League*


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/dec/09/tottenham-hotspur-premier-league?newsfeed=true

Who said The Guardian was going down the pan....


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 11, 2011)

chieftain said:


> http://harry-hotspur.com/2011/12/the-best-tottenham-tune-youll-hear-this-week/
> 
> Daft but funny for a minute!




Odd omission of Adebayor.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

Let's hope we fortify that 3rd place today.

Streams here http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=134417&part=sports


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2011)

Gwan Stoke!


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

Hairy bumholes.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2011)

YES! Perfect timing that.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

A victory for anti-football.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2011)

Anti-football? Please.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> A victory for anti-football.



You're sounding like Amir Khan now


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2011)

You're winding down? Being wound up?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh dear!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 11, 2011)

Ho Ho. Christmas seems to have started a little early for the Spuds - it's usually after the festive break that they start choking down the table and all.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

TruXta said:


> You're winding down? Being wound up?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 11, 2011)

The sensible thing would be to wait another three quarters of an hour before crowing.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep, that the trajectory of Spuds usual league position after Christmas that I was going on about.

ETA: Pah Maurice. This is the season to be hasty.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

DWWWWWW?

I'll not get the noose out quite yet.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 11, 2011)

two more to go


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2011)

For Stoke you mean? You're bound to leave gaps behind, let's see Stoke take advantage with some thrilling counter-attacking!


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 11, 2011)

'Counter attacking' as in play for a thrown in, and hope for a loose second ball in the box.


----------



## xes (Dec 11, 2011)

and now Kabul is sent off


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 11, 2011)

Here have some shit refereing decisions for a change.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

xes said:


> and now Kabul is sent off


That was never a second yellow.  

Real shame, Kaboul's been excellent again today.  Turning into a real class act.


----------



## xes (Dec 11, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Here have some shit refereing decisions for a change.


and then some 

but that's not to say that we've just not been good enough. Lots of possession, but no real substance to any of it.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

Just what I was thinking.  Poor refereeing, but that's not why we've lost.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

Cocknuggety ballflaps.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 11, 2011)

Perfect result! Stoke did well.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> Just what I was thinking. Poor refereeing, but that's not why we've lost.



You should get on 606 and give a balanced Spuds view. They're a little angry about the ref. Oh, and throw-ins.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> You should get on 606 and give a balanced Spuds view. They're a little angry about the ref. Oh, and throw-ins.


I got on talksport about 10 years ago whilst utterly hammered.  No idea wtf I blethered on about.  I gave a fake name because I knew I was about to make a tit of myself.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 11, 2011)

Corax said:


> I got on talksport about 10 years ago whilst utterly hammered. No idea wtf I blethered on about. I gave a fake name because I knew I was about to make a tit of myself.



Actually, come to think of it, probably a lot of them on 606 are hammered after the match.
I have no idea what Talksport phones are on though. There are some strange folk in this country.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 11, 2011)

I bloody knew that would happen. Well done Stoke and all that, it's a tough place to visit.

Onwards and hopefully upwards COYS


----------



## chieftain (Dec 11, 2011)

Why is it on phone ins the callers seem to start with an obligitary "life long (insert team here) fan".

The only person I actually know who got on a radio phone in started with that and I know for a fact he started "supporting" arsenal when he was 25!! (we nick-named him junior goonier).


----------



## Bomber (Dec 11, 2011)

Great result for us! For once WE had the ref ! Ho-hum!!


----------



## stavros (Dec 12, 2011)

Spurs really need to clone Ledley King; his first game out for a while and they lose their unbeaten run.


----------



## Corax (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuckin citeh are fucking doing this just to fuckin piss us fuckin off.

_*rant, smash, yell, whittle*_


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 15, 2011)

Best I can see, we're a 6.00pm kick orf on ITV4 this evening - might be something to watch while waiting for the jacket potato.

We just have to hope events don't conspire in our favour.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2011)

Booyah.

I'm not sure I want us to stay in it any longer, but pulling this off would be pretty kewl nonetheless.  

If we carry on playing the kids, I think it's great to be in it.  But the further we go, the greater the temptation for Harold to play first-teamers, and I'd far rather they were concentrating on the EPL.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2011)

What are we chanting to the tune of "we paid for your hats"?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 15, 2011)

So what's the maths now. Can spurs still go through?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2011)

No. Not unless the bubbles are resurgent.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 15, 2011)

We really don't want to score anymore. Nice effort by Livermore to get sent off a moment ago.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2011)

Cudicini too.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 15, 2011)

This ref must have been paid off.  How many decisions has he failed to give to Shamrock?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 15, 2011)

This ref must have been paid off.  How many decisions has he failed to give to Shamrock?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2011)

Again, the "we paid for your hats" chant I can't work out. Is it us or them?


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2011)

It's us.  A reference to the British paying for the hats of people from Dublin in the 40s.


----------



## xes (Dec 15, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> This ref must have been paid off. How many decisions has he failed to give to Shamrock?


I thought he'd lost his whistle at one point. How he didn't send of Livermore and Cudicini i do not know, both stick on red cards.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2011)

Corax said:


> It's us.  A reference to the British paying for the hats of people from Dublin in the 40s.



Mmm. The words were different, though.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 15, 2011)

Best we leave the Thursday cup to the big boys


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn I was hoping you lot would stay in.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 18, 2011)

Citeh vs. the delusional Goons - what suits us best, a draw?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2011)

City will win.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 18, 2011)

The bookies have it: Citech 1.84, Goons 4.9, so... indeed, that's the received wisdom.

What do we want, chaps?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2011)

City win and us to trounce Villa.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm wanting a Citeh win.


----------



## Corax (Dec 18, 2011)

Bloody hell, I can't believe Roland missed that!


----------



## Corax (Dec 18, 2011)

Denied yet another feckin pen.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 18, 2011)

If Citeh score one more yer Goons drop out of the European places, which would be a pleasant present this festive season.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice win against the black cats!

Now Chelsea will be a test this week, I really hope we can do them... Again!! COYS


----------



## chieftain (Dec 19, 2011)

More from Flappy McGobshite: http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...nal-goalkeeper-wojciech-szczesny-6279397.html

It says a lot about our progress that the main aim is to finish higher than us! I'd have thought a decent CL run would be quite sort after?

Ha Ha! http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine...y-spurs-are-better-arsenal-two-teams-compared


----------



## chieftain (Dec 21, 2011)

is someone at Virgin a Spurs fan?

http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine...y-arsenal-picture-someone-virgin-tv-spurs-fan


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 21, 2011)

Dear Santa,

Can we have a Woolwich player banned for racism as well, please? Von Rapist for pref.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't fancy this tonight at all.....


----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2011)

yeah me neither

dear god....ect ect


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 22, 2011)

Redknapp is playing silly buggers. Bale will jump out of a cake, fighting fit, a second before kick-off and score a hat trick.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 22, 2011)

Come on lads, we can win this!


----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2011)

I believe!!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 22, 2011)

We didn't get where we are in the league this season by being shit did we, we can beat Chelsea... again!

COYS


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't think you will tbh. Chelski's got a head of steam, you guys look a little shakier than before. Hoping for a draw here.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm taking a spurs mate and a cheski mate to the pub to watch this one - should be interesting!

There's a new John Terry song going round apparently - to the tune of 'away in a manger' - " Away in a police cell, no wag in his bed, the little John Terry regrets what he said"


----------



## 1%er (Dec 22, 2011)

If you don't have sky it is live here:Tottenham V Chelsea


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

If I'm reading this right, 'arry's doing something unexpected with his formation....


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2011)

Bale not so injured lol


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

Arry's totally done AVB on tactics so far.

I'm not even sure I believe Bale was 'injured' for the Sunderland game.


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2011)

Boo.


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 22, 2011)

Arse.


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2011)

Ade should have done better.


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 22, 2011)

Bullshit. That was never offside.


----------



## Corax (Dec 22, 2011)

Gallas was. Not Ade.

ETA: looking at the replay he wasn't.  Really looked it at first though.


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 22, 2011)

Flippin' tense this!


----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2011)

well, I thought we'd grabbed it at the end there.

Shame about the dissallowed goal, but these things happen.


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 22, 2011)

Gutted we didn't get the 3 points but, considering some of Chelsea's misses, glad we didn't throw it away completely. Decent game for the neutral.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 23, 2011)

I suppose, of the top 6, this result suited all the others more than Tottenham, but it'll still do - just about. We got enough out of it for the players to still believe. Shame to have lost VdV at half time.

Impressed with what 'arry is still getting out of Adebeyor, if anything he's working harder and harder.

Norwich and Swansea away, then West Brom at home - all of them are the ones we're supposed to be winning if we're serious about a top 4 finish....I'd maybe take 7 points now .....


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 25, 2011)

Seasonal greetings, chaps; a present from VdV this morning (he's fit) and one from me, this is still worth the read - all of it:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...otspur-0-AC-Milan-0-agg-1-0-match-report.html



> For with 10 minutes remaining, and with Milan waxing and Spurs waning, the home supporters lifted Redknapp's tiring players with a rousing rendition of "Come On You Spurs". It was sung with a visceral intensity, a deep belief that their team could come through this late Milan storm.
> 
> The players responded to the exhortations.....


<report>


> And then came the chant, sweeping Spurs on a tide of emotion into the quarter-finals of the Champions League. Great night.


----------



## Corax (Dec 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Impressed with what 'arry is still getting out of Adebeyor, if anything he's working harder and harder.


I _kind of_ agree, but I'm also hugely apprehensive about Ade's development at WHL.

He's working hard, and contributing a lot to the team.  Unfortunately, he's also dropping back further and further with each game.  We bought him to fill the missing centre-forward role, which he did with aplomb.  And now we're making him play as an attacking midfielder.

I'm christening this issue "The Spurs Striker Paradox".


----------



## chieftain (Dec 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Seasonal greetings, chaps; a present from VdV this morning (he's fit) and one from me, this is still worth the read - all of it:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...otspur-0-AC-Milan-0-agg-1-0-match-report.html
> 
> ...



Happy days


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 26, 2011)

Martin Jol: you beauty!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 27, 2011)

Lovely results all round.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

You're next.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I fancy it loads ..... Gawd bless Norwich for wanting to play football.


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2011)

4 point lead on Chelsea for 3rd with a GiH?  That'd do me nicely.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2011)

Fwiw, the game in hand is Everton at home - in about three weeks.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

Good first half of football that, apart from a shortage of (Norwich) goals.


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2011)

Cracking game, Lilywhites playing some great football, and Gareth Bale furthering the PoV that he's the most complete player on earth.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

He is looking sharp today. Still more impressed with Norwich considering how much their line-up cost.


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2011)

We've been so good so far. 1-0 doesn't nearly do it justice.  No disrespect to Norwich, they've played well, but we ought to notch a couple more really.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2011)

Will that do?


----------



## IC3D (Dec 27, 2011)

BAALE!!!!


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Will that do?


My stream's a couple of minutes behind. Therefore you ruined it for me and I want another one.

Bastard.


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2011)

Zak (?) Whitbread looks like a young Gordon Strachan.

Discuss.

Or don't.  Up to you really.  You may well have better things to do.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

I think someone needs to take a shotgun to Bale's knees.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2011)

Just think, you could buy 5 Gareth Bale's for the price of one boozy Geordie fuckwit.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

You saying you'll sell him for 7 million pounds?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 27, 2011)

That the original deal was £5 mill up front and another £5 on appearances, but that Southampton later needed the cash so gave up their rights on appearances for £2 mill cash, makes it all soooo much better.

Also... three more points and we're safe!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 27, 2011)

Safe from what?


----------



## Corax (Dec 27, 2011)

There used to be a song at WHL about dreaming of a team of Robbie Keanes.

Leaving his personality aside, Keane was a great player for the club, scoring over 100 goals for the club, and in his prime had pace, good control, and a great shot.

Gareth Bale has pace, in spades. He has not just great control, but a bag full of tricks that he can pull out as needs. The step-overs, dummies, spins, etc are often overlooked in the focus on his speed, but they far surpass anything Keane ever produced.  He has an incredible shot, placing it beyond the reach of the keeper time and again with either foot, from any range you care to pick.

Unlike Keane he can also score with his head. And he's big, and strong, and can ride challenges and hold up the ball under pressure. And he can cross as well as anyone in the EPL. And he can sprint for 90 minutes without running out of energy or enthusiasm. And he can tackle back without conceding. In fact, when you look at his defensive abilities it's almost as if he'd played top flight football as a defender. And he rarely gets injured to boot.

I honestly think that if you fielded a team consisting of one goalkeeper and 10 Gareth Bales then neither of the Manchester sides would stand a chance.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 27, 2011)

Come on you Spurs, this is just great!


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 28, 2011)

Win our game in hand and just 4 points behind the leaders.. not bad going into 2012.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 28, 2011)

I keep looking at that 9-game period from Citeh away on 22nd Jan to Chelsea away on 24th March and wonder how the hell we're going to hang on to 4th, never mind 3rd. In that period - as well as Citeh and Chelsea - we have the goons away and Liverpool away. All four away. Plus Man Utd at home.

Also there's Newcastle and Stoke at home and Everton away - all battles.

Tottenham aside, it's pretty much the top half of the table, one after the other.

Whatever we get now is points in the bank that we really are going to use up, hopefully they'll be more on Saturday at Swansea....

/we're dooooomed


----------



## chieftain (Dec 28, 2011)

You must believe. Only blind belief can conquer all of the above ^^


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2011)

Just a reality check, I suppose; win at home and draw away will be good enough.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Just a reality check, I suppose; win at home and draw away will be good enough.



What points tally are you on vs what you expected?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2011)

2-point average is the aspiration, and has been for some while. We might even get there  this year, but it might not be enough this year.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 29, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> 2-point average is the aspiration, and has been for some while. We might even get there this year, but it might not be enough this year.



Enough for what target? It wouldn't have won the league for years but is a pretty safe top four normally.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 29, 2011)

Top four - and so keeping Modric and Bale - is the realistic aspiration. It's possible that things will get so close that to remain in the top four we'll be potential champions right up until the end of the season, but that's tangential to the main aim.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2011)

Fully agree, Maurice. Also, unlike two years ago we are probably going to have to finish above the goons to quality, so we'd bag that prize anyway.

So much hinges on CL qualification this year.

All things considered, imo it's Man Utd's title with 82-84 points and, key injuries notwithstanding, I'd like to think we can get within about 6-8 points of that.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 29, 2011)

Moderately helpful that the day we have Citeh away (22nd Jan) the goons host Man Utd, and  a couple of weeks later (we're away at the Dole Office), Chelsea host Man Utd. More of those the merrier.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2011)

This diamond thing 'arry is playing (in the absence of Lennon) at away games is certainly healthy for ball retention. Looking at The Guardian Chalkboards it's also very fluid - no idea what the workrate is but it looks huge, the front 6 all seem to cover huge areas. No way can the opposition prevent space.

Random thought; I'm quite frustrated at the poor results we get from set pieces, esp. corners - if it's not Modric hitting the first man, it's VdV passing it to Modric five yards from the flag. Unless it's Bale doing that near-post run, we seem to get on no first balls in the box.

Anyway, although there is no Ledley, it would be disappointing to concede today. I see Defoe is fit and Dawson not far behind. We do need Lennon for that 9-game run though....


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2011)

Can we stop dicking about now please?


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh FFS.

All Welsh people are bastards.  Except Bale.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2011)

In the context of a mad day it doesn't seem too bad - only the 4th goal Swansea have conceded at home but, in the round... they're a promoted club, Man Utd won there 0-1, and we were leading.....


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice result and with chelski losing even sweeter.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 1, 2012)

Come on Tottenham fans, give Swansea at least a _bit_ of credit for that fightback.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh def - tremendous stuff. Really excellent manager, completely agree with what 'arry said in his post-match interview.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2012)

At the half way point it's quite interesting to consider who we've dropped points against:

Citeh - 3, at home
Man Utd - 3, home
Newcastle - 2, away
Stoke - 3, away
Chelsea - 2, home
Swansea - 2, away

So, we've dropped 8 points at home, and 7 away. We're 4th in the Prem home table and 2nd in the away table. At half way, we've dropped 5 points against teams not in the top 7.

Citeh dropped 2 points at each of West Brom, Fulham and Liverpool, 3 at Sunderland and Chelsea (they also beat us and Man Utd away).

The difference is home form where we've dropped points against the other top four sides, and they've won every game - having not played any of the top four.

We're not the only team with tough games coming up, and we don't lose any players to the ACN.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 2, 2012)

Togo not in it?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2012)

Ade not playing for Togo, retired from the international game.  Morelike didn't want a cap in his ass!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 2, 2012)

I was sure that he had retired from retirement. Just as his parents are now known for their respectable jobs, he used to fear bus trips, but not any more.


----------



## Corax (Jan 2, 2012)

Harry mentioned the other day no one was going to it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 2, 2012)

He has come out of international retirement - there was an interview in one of the papers talking about it the other day. Togo haven't qualified though so he's not playing in the ACN.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Martin Jol: you beauty!


^ that was Boxing Day when they got a draw at Chelsea. Today I think I love him:

85' and 0-1 down to the goons. And they win 2-1. Bluddy marvellous is what that is 

Happy New Year !


----------



## chieftain (Jan 2, 2012)

Martin Jols a top chap indeed


----------



## Corax (Jan 2, 2012)

w00t!!!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 2, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Come on Tottenham fans, give Swansea at least a _bit_ of credit for that fightback.



You're right. Well done Jacks, good game and well played


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Martin Jols a top chap indeed



Relaxing with some friends;


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 3, 2012)

West Brom tonight then - the first of four consecutive home games, after which the 9-game run of madness begins.

Goodness, Lennon is almost ready again. Ditto Ledley. Dawson is fit and so is Defoe. If we could start that run with a full squad it'd at least be something....

Fixtures - gets silly from the 22nd:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/fixtures/default.stm


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 3, 2012)

The West Stand has been emasculated.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice win, another 3 points in the bag-gies!!


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2012)

Well that was very much 'ground out'.  Nonetheless, it puts us 5 points above Chelski with a game in hand, and another point over the scum.  Only two behind Man U.  Not a bad season so far tbh.  



Maurice Picarda said:


> The West Stand has been emasculated.


Fan in the West Stand collapsed and was having CPR for the first 15 minutes apparently, to no avail. Explains the rather subdued atmosphere perhaps. RIP Yiddo.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 3, 2012)

What a shame.

I only meant that the cock had been taken down, due to wind.

The West is never particularly noisy, anyway.


----------



## Corax (Jan 3, 2012)

Whole place sounded pretty quiet to me, I was wondering why.  Only saw about the fan after the game, but it would certainly explain it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 3, 2012)

Quite glad the senior players will get an 8-day break now to rest and prepare for the game in hand with Everton. I assume 'arry will do that, anyway. Injury news will be interesting tomorrow.

If we can beat Everton and don't slip up vs. Wolves the following weekend, we could even start thinking in terms of 'the gap to 5th'.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you see that* "Tottenham can definitely win it," said Alex Ferguson. "They play the best football in the country and their current form is the best in the country.""* a couple of days back? Man U then went on to fluff it against Blackburn ...if only we'd got all 3 points against Swansea...


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Did you see that* "Tottenham can definitely win it," said Alex Ferguson. "They play the best football in the country and their current form is the best in the country."*


Baconface and his 'mind games'.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> ...if only we'd got all 3 points against Swansea...



And all 3 against Chelski...


----------



## Corax (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice one, professor.


----------



## xes (Jan 4, 2012)

"ze pocket, I did not see it"

And after Newcastle just beat Manu. I thought I needed to post this


----------



## ska invita (Jan 4, 2012)

xes said:


> And after Newcastle just beat Manu. I thought I needed to post this




I refer the right honorable gentleman to post #1149
Looks like Fergie has jinxed himself in backing spurs!! Lost two on the trot since!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2012)

Something of note to start the new year with: If we win our next three, at the very least, we will be *joint top** on Jan 22nd, and you don't get to say that very often.

* said in hope rather than expectation:
Everton - the game in hand (h)
Wolves (h)
Citeh (a)


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2012)

He is Risen! Bostock is a named sub today.


----------



## Corax (Jan 7, 2012)

Another 3 points in the bag today.  That puts us level with Man U.

And what a match it was.  In decades to come, people will ask each other where they were when Spurs beat the mighty Cheltenham.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2012)

I shouldn't be too disappointed, not even 'arry can be expected to get us out of another nonsense cup this early.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 7, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> nonsense cup



Come now. It's a venerable competition and a double is 40 years overdue.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 7, 2012)

Fine for non-leagues side but otherwise it's a meaningless, overhyped distraction. IMO.


----------



## Corax (Jan 7, 2012)

More credibility that the wafer though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 7, 2012)

Elsie is well on the way to deciding that football itself is a meaningless, overhyped distraction, as with everything else.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 8, 2012)

If we qualify for the CL this season and the building work (on the stadium) begins in earnest as planned this summer, I suppose I see having Modric and Bale as a potential bridge between now and occupying that new stadium - at which point the club will generate enough income to legitimately expect to have players like Modric and Bale. And fwiw, it's not really about seating capacity, it's all about huge corp.ent.

But if we don't qualify this year, one or both will be gone and the club will find itself on a very different CL trajectory, one that relies on income from the new stadium to build a squad again - in other words all that good stuff moves several years, or a decade, down the road. There's a decent chance we can have that now, if we get this Premiership season right. The FA Cup doesn't help us do that. IMO.

/Eeyore


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 8, 2012)

Watford. Not what the Schopenhauer of the Lane will have been hoping for.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 8, 2012)

Jim Rosenthal: how he's not a black cab driver I'll never know.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 8, 2012)

What's this? Sir Harold, King of Essex trying to unsettle players by discussing their contracts in public? Surley not? I would have assumed given his outrage over Chelsea's approaches for Modric that he was against such unscrupulous behaviour.



> But asked about a £10m release clause, Spurs boss Harry Redknapp said: “I think you will find it is a lot less than that.”



http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## chieftain (Jan 9, 2012)

Yawn, bring back the ignore function please!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 9, 2012)

Ba's basically a sitting target, one of the big clubs will pick him up now or in the summer - for the money he'll cost, I hope it's us and now.


----------



## tommers (Jan 9, 2012)

And then his knee explodes.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 9, 2012)

What a cunt


----------



## Balbi (Jan 9, 2012)

It's been years since Spurs signed a decent player and then repeatedly crocked him as a lesson. Anderton, Redknapp - the spurs of old who couldnt keep players fit for love nor physio staff. The ongoing saga of Ledleys knee, if anything, shows how much better the team have got at WHL - a decade ago and he'd have lasted about twenty five minutes, before retiring.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Ba's basically a sitting target, one of the big clubs will pick him up now or in the summer - for the money he'll cost, I hope it's us and now.



but you said one of the big clubs.

btw, i'm going to love when the spurs squad is 25 injured strikers.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2012)

Game (in hand) tonight - with all our top players nicely rested (or injured...):

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16405895.stm

I see Kompany won't be playing for Citeh against us a week on Sunday (banned), which is also the day before 'arry's trial begins at Southwark. Not that I'm suggesting Kompany will go along for support.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2012)

I do love it when 'arry doesn't talk about players at a different club.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2012)

You haven't got anyone worth nicking there days... have you?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 11, 2012)

you are sniffing around tomkins allegedly.

dave


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Orinoco's better.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2012)

Redknapp interview cracking me up. Talking about bringing Hoddle out of retirement for the game


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2012)

Neither Parker nor Sandro... instead... Livermore.

We go above Man Utd on goal diff should we win 14-0.


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> We go above Man Utd on goal diff should we win 14-0.


I shall be disappointed with anything less, and will call for Redknapp to be sacked.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

should have been a pen for that foul on Modric.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2012)

13 more needed.


----------



## xes (Jan 11, 2012)

What a fucking goal!!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2012)

Goodness, a very big test against a physical side for Livermore tonight and he's handled it so well. That'll do him immense good, excellent to know he's up to the job. Two more years under Parker and who knows....


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm hugely disappointed with the team tonight.  We had the opportunity to go 2nd and we failed to take it.  Typical Spurs.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 11, 2012)

A beauty from BAE, that was a great goal.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this hot off the terrace, I've only just heard it:

'Doncha wish your fullback was B.A.E.'


----------



## Corax (Jan 11, 2012)

Coupla years old, but still brilliant.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 12, 2012)

The force is strong in Livermore


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 12, 2012)

I have to say I'm quite disappointed with spurs this season.


----------



## xes (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe in winning every game
Luka Modric slips it wide and Bale tucks it away
And I believe that Harrys boys will win the league
Becasue we can win every game
In harry I believe


----------



## Corax (Jan 12, 2012)

chieftain said:


> The force is strong in Livermore


He's quickly becoming the whipping boy on SpursCommunity.  From what I can see, it's because he's not Van der Vaart.  Morons.

Not that long ago the same people were saying that Benny was shit.  Before that it was Kaboul, Bale, the list goes on.  Muppets never learn.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't go near those places, they depress the hell out of me.

I can, however, stare at the current Premiership table with all the satisfaction I used to enjoy staring at Littlewoods Catalogue lingerie pages in my short-trousered yoof.


----------



## Corax (Jan 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I can't go near those places, they depress the hell out of me.


I seem to get permabanned rather regularly. I don't hate muslamics enough it seems. I'm clearly not patriotic.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 12, 2012)

Glory Glory seems to have died.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2012)

Lets hope it was long and painful...

I see Tevez isn't going to Milan. I'm sure Levy would pay the fee, the issues seem to be would Citeh let him come, would he come anyway and those ridiculous wages....meh, we can all dream...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> He's quickly becoming the whipping boy on SpursCommunity.  From what I can see, it's because he's not Van der Vaart.  Morons.
> 
> Not that long ago the same people were saying that Benny was shit.  Before that it was Kaboul, Bale, the list goes on.  Muppets never learn.


I liked him and townsend when we had them on loan. Speaks volumes about our management that we couldn't build a decent championship team around them when both look comfortable in the prem


----------



## chieftain (Jan 13, 2012)

Corax said:


> He's quickly becoming the whipping boy on SpursCommunity. From what I can see, it's because he's not Van der Vaart. Morons.
> 
> Not that long ago the same people were saying that Benny was shit. Before that it was Kaboul, Bale, the list goes on. Muppets never learn.



Stay off the moors, stick to the path!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Is this hot off the terrace, I've only just heard it:
> 
> 'Doncha wish your fullback was B.A.E.'



Walsall did it better at least 4 years ago!

Doncha wish your striker was Troy Deany, doncha wish your striker was a former bricky, dontcha

Brilliant.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2012)

So we obv. want the win tomorrow but I suppose we also want a few other things given the epic run starts next week at Citeh:

Another 90 mins for Lennon
Parker to get a game under his belt
Dawson to have another 90 mins to get fine tune
No idea on Ledley's latest hamstring, or on Gallas - Bassong notwithstanding, we'll need one of them (unless Samba arrives in the week)
Presume Adebeyor isn't available next week, which more than counterbalances their loss of Kompany... opps.

Wot I heard; if we finish 4th and have to play that CL qualifying round again (remember Young Boys...), it will coincide with the Olympics and we would, under the terms of the Olympic agreement, have to play the home leg 200 miles from London... no idea of the veracity or otherwise, but it's one to ponder...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 13, 2012)

200 miles isn't that far! you could play in paris for example.

dave


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2012)

or Boro.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 13, 2012)

Depending on how you define 200 miles we could play on the international space station. Now that would be good.


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Parker to get a game under his belt


Nonononono!  He's not been out for long, he doesn't need to be played back in.  Stick with Jake tomorrow so that Parker can recover fully in time for citeh.  Being rushed back and injuring himself tomorrow would be an absolute mare.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2012)

Domeafavour.com


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't they still say that on the Spurs forums


----------



## Corax (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh. They may do. They say an awful lot of shit tbh.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't really agree about Parker, tbf - Wolves won't be a push over and we need the points. Prefer to rest him at 2-0.


----------



## Corax (Jan 14, 2012)

Crowd screaming _Shoooot!!!_ every time Benny gets the ball.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 14, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Wolves won't be a push over .



Apparently not.


----------



## xes (Jan 14, 2012)

first team to concede 1000 goals!! 

Congratulations everyone, another record broken


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2012)

xes said:


> first team to concede 1000 goals!!
> 
> Congratulations everyone, another record broken


i'm sure cowdenbeath have conceded considerably more than 1000 goals.


----------



## xes (Jan 14, 2012)

fuck knows, that's what the commentator said on the  channel I'm watching.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 14, 2012)

Prem only.

Well, on the basis of the officials first half performance, I imagine the Ref will now be looking to give us a pen at the earliest opportunity. If it involves sending off Frimpong, more the better.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2012)

Bastards - I only needed you lot to win to make a 96-1 accumulator.


----------



## Corax (Jan 14, 2012)

Job done.  Well earned point at home against a team who are putting in a strong challenge for a Championship spot.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, our CL cushion grows to 10 points...

atm, I'd very much take a draw on 26th Feb at the Effeminites.

Not to mention six months suspended for two years for 'arry.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, that's a let-off. 10 points from 5th now.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 16, 2012)

Points dropped, onwards and upwards


----------



## Corax (Jan 16, 2012)

One good thing about the draw with Wolves is that the meeja have stopped with all this bullshit about us being title contenders.  The title is between Man U and Man City, that's it.  We were not contenders for the title this season, we are not contenders for the title this season, we will not be contenders for the title this season.  If anyone had any doubts about that, they should take note that Alan Hansen said that we were, which automatically makes it untrue.

We are, however, contenders for third, a CL place, and a finish as the top team in London.  That would be more than acceptable IMO.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 16, 2012)

Corax said:


> We are, however, contenders for third, a CL place, and a finish as the top team in London. That would be more than acceptable IMO.



Agreed and as Kevin Keegan once said "I would love that".


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2012)

If one of us had started the season thread and written a  preamble like wot sometimes happens,  if they'd suggested that, half way through January, we'd be third, 10 points and goal diff better than the goons in 5th and 11 better than Liverpool in 6th, they'd have been put on the nearest Sunshine Bus and packed off to Cornwall somewhere for a Suarez sized extended break.

It is dreamland. As I'm sure I said before... just enjoy the moment, 'kin wallow in it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2012)

Word to the wise chaps; the next four games are on a Friday, Monday, Tuesday and, of course this week,  Sunday - a 1.30 kick orf at Citeh.

Fortunately the goons play Man Utd.


----------



## Corax (Jan 17, 2012)

I won't be counting on anything at Citeh, but Kompany being out is definitely a plus.  To get three points, I think it would have to take a special performance by Defoe.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2012)

And, presumably, Pav. God help us.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 17, 2012)

Believe, got to believe 

COYS


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2012)

Another goalkeeper.  Yeah, that's what we need.

WTF...


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2012)

There was a Spurs loanee playing right back for MK Dons the other night against QPR who looked very impressive. They said he reminded them of Walker, and unfortunately for him one year younger.


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2012)

Adam Smith.  Did very well at B'mouth last year and was expected to be on loan to a Championship side this season.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2012)

Naughton is also a right back - currently first choice at Norwich. Last time I noticed him I'm sure they had him at left back though - perhaps an emergency. We do need a left back - no decent back up for BAE.

Talking of players on loan at Prem clubs, Caulker is doing a very decent job at Swansea.

How easy now to forget other (injured) players like Jenas and Bentley...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2012)

In relation to 'keepers, the too unreliable Gomez is leaving isn't he - QPR or somewhere?

Friedel may or may not have another season or ten in him, who knows at that age...


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> We do need a left back - no decent back up for BAE.


Rose did very well there at the end of last season.  A much better LB than a LW IMO.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2012)

Not imo.


----------



## Corax (Jan 19, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Not imo.


Irrelevant.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

So, no Kompany, no Yaya and Kolo Toure, and no Adebayor.

They've won all 10 at home this season: take a point, or death or glory? Yeah, me too - it's about the glory.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It is dreamland. As I'm sure I said before... just enjoy the moment, 'kin wallow in it.



Not to mention the quality of the football, it's insane. Never know where the next attack is coming from, Modric and Van Der Vaart stroking the ball around midfield with Lennon and Bale swapping wings, every game is sumptuous to watch.


----------



## Corax (Jan 20, 2012)

Y U no take my bait?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2012)

c'mon NAAAAAAArwich, just 10 more minutes....


----------



## Corax (Jan 21, 2012)

Some good results for us today.


----------



## Corax (Jan 21, 2012)

A ticket buying question:

I've not seen Spurs in the flesh for a looong time.  When I lived in London I was poor so used to go and watch Kingstonians instead.  Now I could possibly afford a ticket now and then I live too far away to do it viably on the train and don't drive.

But...  unless Southampton really fuck things up they're going to get themselves promoted, which means Spurs playing at a stadium I could get to.  I'd love to take the nipper as well, who I've fully indoctrinated in the ways of Bill Nick.

Only thing I'm wondering is whether it's possible these days.  You used to just turn up and buy a ticket, but now I see stuff about different levels of membership and all sorts of bollocks.  Will I be able to just get two or three tickets for the away end at St Mary's without having my DNA taken and selling a kidney?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 22, 2012)

Wouldn't you be better off asking some Saints?


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Wouldn't you be better off asking some Saints?


I dunno.  I wouldn't have thought Saints fans would know much about buying tickets in their own away end.


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 22, 2012)

Corax said:


> I dunno. I wouldn't have thought Saints fans would know much about buying tickets in their own away end.



I wouldn't have thought saints fans would know much about anything TBH


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 22, 2012)

I was wondering if it was like Fulham, where they concede a few days before the game that they don't have any fans and open up an entire stand to "neutrals". I think I've been to the Cottage as much as to the Lane since I abandoned membership.


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 22, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I was wondering if it was like Fulham, where they concede a few days before the game that they don't have any fans and open up an entire stand to "neutrals". I think I've been to the Cottage as much as to the Lane since I abandoned membership.



Saints are fairly well supported I think and if they get promoted I can see more people going. Highest attendance this season was pretty much a sell out (vs west ham)


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2012)

I think you can still turn up at places like Blackburn and Wigan on the day - some awful monkey mill town - but otherwise you've got no hope.

Fwiw, I posted a link here before Christmas when the ticket office put tickets for two games on general sale, I recall one was the Everton game, perhaps the cup match the other.  i do symphathise but if you think you've got transport issues, think of the regular EasyJet brigade flying in from Scandie, Holland and elsewhere.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2012)

Ledley is playing!

and Defoe.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm nervous


----------



## xes (Jan 22, 2012)

It has been a bit tense, still, only another 45 minutes to go 

COYS!!


----------



## Dandred (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice goal by Nasri.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 22, 2012)

2-0 now!!


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 22, 2012)

Urgh, the fuck was that?!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

Gutted. 

Not that I care about Spurs, just had a £1 on a draw.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 22, 2012)

Spurs have just got one back this game has come to life!!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 22, 2012)

was sort of plodding along this one, wasn't it...


----------



## Dandred (Jan 22, 2012)

2-2 fuck me what a game this half is


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

I may have spoke too soon


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 22, 2012)

that was an amazing hit considering his body position when he received it (slightly behind him, stationary)


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2012)

Very exciting, cracking goal from Young Gareth
COYS


----------



## xes (Jan 22, 2012)

fucksticks


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

Cruel


----------



## xes (Jan 22, 2012)

It's all Defoes fault for not being 2 inches taller


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

Glad it's not just me who thinks Ballotteli should have been sent off, that stamp was a disgrace.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2012)

How I laughed.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 22, 2012)

Manchester, wank, wank, wank

Manchester, wank, wank, wank


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 22, 2012)

I lol'd hard too.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2012)

http://i41.tinypic.com/1417a86.jpg
Super Mario's a very lucky boy.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/1417a86.jpg
> Super Mario's a very lucky boy.


Fucking animal.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2012)

Sore losers lads?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sore losers lads?


Yeah, especially the Arsenal fans, they are always gutted when the cunt who should have been sent off scores the last minute winning goal against Spurs.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol?


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Fucking useless bastards. 

Clear pen sadly. Bet Defoe is kicking himself now.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sore losers lads?


You are talking to Arsenal and Man Utd supporters, so probably not.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Just seen the gif of that stamp. That's fucking terrible.

Funny how it's not been shown 500 times on Sky though like it would if it was Rooney.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 22, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Fucking useless bastards.
> 
> Clear pen sadly. Bet Defoe is kicking himself now.



Defoe wasnt quick enough, the replay shows him trundling rather than running in - only realising its coming late on. Lazy.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 22, 2012)

Not terribly happy with Defoe, I must say.


----------



## Jack Black (Jan 22, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Just seen the gif of that stamp. That's fucking terrible.
> 
> Funny how it's not been shown 500 times on Sky though like it would if it was Rooney.


it's been shown plenty of times tbf. Feel a bit gutted for spurs as they are an excellent side and a win for them would have really opened up the title race, but as a WUM and knowing how much you lot are hurting right now, I have to make this a very public LOL and ROFL.

Sorry. I feel for you, I really do, but also have to add that you are an eternally hopeless bunch of second rate choking twats. Hahaha.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Jack Black said:


> it's been shown plenty of times tbf. Feel a bit gutted for spurs as they are an excellent side and a win for them would have really opened up the title race, but as a WUM and knowing how much you lot are hurting right now, I have to make this a very public LOL and ROFL.
> 
> Sorry. I feel for you, I really do, but also have to add that you are an eternally hopeless bunch of second rate choking twats. Hahaha.



Why am I hurting? We're winning.


----------



## Jack Black (Jan 22, 2012)

To you, i was just talking about the SUPER MARIO innocent leg spasm incident.

The rest is for my tottenham hotspur's supporting friends


----------



## Glitter (Jan 22, 2012)

Jack Black said:


> To you, i was just talking about the SUPER MARIO innocent leg spasm incident.
> 
> The rest is for my tottenham hotspur's supporting friends



Ah fair enough!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 22, 2012)

chieftain said:


> North London, wank, wank, wank
> 
> North London, wank, wank, wank



Fixed for you.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2012)

*16 games remaining: 10 points the gap*

^ may as well start the countdown.


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

Still not 100% sure on the stamp.  It looks very deliberate in that gif - but when watching it on TV, including the slow motion replays, it looked like it could very plausibly be an attempt to keep his balance and nothing more.  I dunno...

Very happy with today's performance anyway, despite the heartbreaking finish.  We very nearly did what no team has done this season, and are clearly in the same class as Man City and Man U now.  There's a top three at the moment, and then a step down to the rest.

How long that remains the case is the question.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 22, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/1417a86.jpg
> Super Mario's a very lucky boy.



worse than Karl Henry's stamp from yesterday.


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

No doubting the intent of Henry's though.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 22, 2012)

Thought Spurs were easily City's equal.


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

Once we started playing.

A trait that I've seen too many times to count from Spurs - only 'waking up' when they concede a goal and realise they're in a game.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 22, 2012)

Or two, in this case.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 22, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Thought Spurs were easily City's equal.



Tending to agree. I'm not a Tottenham fan at all, the reverse if anything, and I was marginally -- only marginally -- favouring City.

But I'd agree that storming back to 2-2 was impressive, and they were unlucky to lose like that.

For an almost-neutral like me, a far from boring game anyway!


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Or two, in this case.


In three minutes, but yes.


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2012)

MOTD.  I'd forgotten about Lescott's forearm smash on Kaboul, and that Balotelli was already on a yellow. Man City should have been down to 9, and I feel a fair bit more 'robbed' now.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2012)

Corax said:


> I feel a fair bit more 'robbed' now.


I feel sick


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2012)

Webb recognised who the next champions are gonn be it seems.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2012)

Corax said:


> Still not 100% sure on the stamp.


Its blatant and its vicious


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

Watching MotD last night with Hansen and Dixon, I think I was probably amused and embarrassed in equal measure by their naive and hackneyed tactical analysis. Way, way out of their depth. How did Hansen describe the first half ?

Fwiw, I thought it was a perfect tactical battle with every single player on the pitch being totally switched on. Really topmost quality sport.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Watching MotD last night with Hansen and Dixon, I think I was probably amused and embarrassed in equal measure by their naive and hackneyed tactical analysis. Way, way out of their depth. How did Hansen describe the first half ?
> 
> Fwiw, I thought it was a perfect tactical battle with every single player on the pitch being totally switched on. Really topmost quality sport.


I know I will be accused of bias but have been very impressed with Gary Neville's analysis so far.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

I haven't heard him - I presume he's on Sky?

btw, if anyone is in the Tooley Street area this week and fancies popping in to Southwark Crown Court to take a peek at the listings.....


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I know I will be accused of bias but have been very impressed with Gary Neville's analysis so far.



So have I. Hated his guts as a player, but he's the best British pundit for fucking ages.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2012)

TruXta said:


> So have I. Hated his guts as a player, but he's the best British pundit for fucking ages.



Haven't seen much of him cos when I stream I prefer to go for an American channel as there's less chance of the stream getting cut off so I'm stuck with Warren Barton on Fox most of the time but even some City fans on Blue Moon give Neville a bit of grudging respect.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Haven't seen much of him cos when I stream I prefer to go for an American channel as there's less chance of the stream getting cut off so I'm stuck with Warren Barton on Fox most of the time but even some City fans on Blue Moon give Neville a bit of grudging respect.



Same, but the odd time I do catch a match on Sky (read: going to the pub) he's seemingly the only one willing to offer an honest and analytical opinion. Plus he's not afraid to fly his colours as a Man U fan. All the more refreshing.


----------



## mack (Jan 23, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Haven't seen much of him cos when I stream I prefer to go for an American channel as there's less chance of the stream getting cut off so I'm stuck with Warren Barton on Fox most of the time but even some City fans on Blue Moon give Neville a bit of grudging respect.



I like watching the games with foreign commentators, I have no idea what they're saying but they make everything sound exciting. I was watching some Korean channel yesterday and they were loving it. 

If your're looking for high quality UK streams then follow @Bloodzeed https://twitter.com/#!/Bloodzeed big Spuds fan as well.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2012)

mack said:


> I like watching the games with foreign commentators, I have no idea what they're saying but they make everything sound exciting. I was watching some Korean channel yesterday and they were loving it.
> 
> If your're looking for high quality UK streams then follow @Bloodzeed https://twitter.com/#!/Bloodzeed big Spuds fan as well.



The Arab channels are always a good laugh. The Russian ones too.


----------



## mack (Jan 23, 2012)

The Korean channel had some mad half time ads, worth watching just for those.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 23, 2012)

Redknapp in court today, trial will take two weeks. HMRC and CPS appear v. V. Confident. Suspended sentence, or custodial?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/1417a86.jpg
> Super Mario's a very lucky boy.



Voted 4 for sending off and 0 against in my work today


----------



## kained&able (Jan 23, 2012)

anyone found any comments from parker about the incident?

Im happy to say it was accidental, apart from anything else none of the spurs players hit him or squared up to him!

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2012)

kained&able said:


> anyone found any comments from parker about the incident?
> 
> Im happy to say it was accidental, apart from anything else none of the spurs players hit him or squared up to him!
> 
> dave



Bungpuss said in the postmatch interview that Parker had said it was an intentional stamp.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 23, 2012)

you sure? dont remember that.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2012)

kained&able said:


> you sure? dont remember that.



Pretty sure - this was the interview on Sky btw.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

'arry did say this (when asked): "Why would anyone want to do that on a football pitch, deliberately stamp on someone’s head?"


----------



## kained&able (Jan 23, 2012)

ahh only saw the beeb one

and yeah lc i know arry thinks its a stamp. But not heard anything from parker yet!

also did balotelli do anything silly after the match? I demand tales of door sensors and boxing gloves and casinos and shit.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 23, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Super Mario's a very lucky boy.


Its a shame that from this you can see that Modric misses it - his eyes are looking at the ball- if he'd seen it the team might have kicked up a fuss at the time it happened. 

The more I look at it, the more you can see Mario just falls over on purpose too


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

kained&able said:


> and yeah lc i know arry thinks its a stamp. But not heard anything from parker yet!


How would Parker know any better, his face is towards the turf?


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Its a shame that from this you can see that Modric misses it - his eyes are looking at the ball- if he'd seen it the team might have kicked up a fuss at the time it happened.
> 
> The more I look at it, the more you can see Mario just falls over on purpose too


A very theatrical fall isn't it?


----------



## Corax (Jan 23, 2012)

Indeed. No doubt in my mind that it was deliberate now.  For some reason on the tv I couldn't be sure - his legs looked all tangled up, he looked more off balance, just couldn't be certain.  Don't know if it was a different angle, or if I was just trying too hard not to be partisan about it.

And another sending off here.


----------



## xes (Jan 23, 2012)

yep, that could have easily been a red in another game. And Ballerina should have definatly gone


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know what the kids call it now but back in the day that was a 'forearm smash'.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 23, 2012)

Balotelli charged by the FA, nothing for Lescott.  Apparently Webb feels he dealt with the incident on the pitch (by waving play on!!!) so the FA can't follow it up.


----------



## Corax (Jan 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I don't know what the kids call it now but back in the day that was a 'forearm smash'.


I think it's a "forizzle smashizzle" now.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

Could have ruined his good looks.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 23, 2012)

Disappointing that Lescott hasnt got penalised by the FA, its pretty blatant too. I guess the ref saw it, which means the decision stands, where as with Balotelli he must have said he didnt see it, hence the 4 match ban (if he'd said he'd seen it Balotelli would be safe - i think thats how it goes). I could give a shit about a 4 match ban - they should lose points over this, and we should get some!


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Disappointing that Lescott hasnt got penalised by the FA, its pretty blatant too. I guess the ref saw it, which means the decision stands, where as with Balotelli he must have said he didnt see it, hence the 4 match ban (if he'd said he'd seen it Balotelli would be safe - i think thats how it goes). I could give a shit about a 4 match ban - they should lose points over this, and we should get some!



Remind me what Redknapp's beef was with Mancini waving cards? Lose a game and he wants players banged up. Mind you I can see his point from where he is this week.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

Someone really  has to go to the court case wearing a Tottenham shirt with 'Rosie 47' on the back.

Tweets:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/twitter/list/HarryRedknappTrial


----------



## Balbi (Jan 23, 2012)

It's going to take some serious wheeler dealering to get him out of this, but then Harry's so bent he picks his nose with a corkscrew.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2012)

Dirty Harry the tax-dodger. Some of his best friends pay taxes.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 24, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I don't know what the kids call it now but back in the day that was a 'forearm smash'.



COYS and all that but I think he deserves the benefit of the doubt on that one. If you see his body movement, and imagine the Spurs player isn't there, then his movement of his arm is entirely rational/logical and what anyone would do for balance. Just a shame the Spurs player was coming from the other direction.

Balotelli, however, should be hung. Gone from Loveable Scamp to Nasty Piece Of Work in my household instantly on that one.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Balotelli, however, should be hung. Gone from Loveable Scamp to Nasty Piece Of Work in my household instantly on that one.



feel exactly the same



Ted Striker said:


> COYS and all that but I think he deserves the benefit of the doubt on that one. If you see his body movement, and imagine the Spurs player isn't there, then his movement of his arm is entirely rational/logical and what anyone would do for balance.



disagree...half way through the movement he throws his weight towards the oncoming player. Anyhow, probably time to move one... but Im holding a grudge over this match - just try and stop me!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## chieftain (Jan 25, 2012)

Daniel said:


>



 Daniel, you're entitled to your fantasies but I'm not sure that kind of thing happens in cat C Nicks


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Daniel, you're entitled to your fantasies but I'm not sure that kind of thing happens in cat C Nicks



Less muscle, more lard you mean?


----------



## chieftain (Jan 25, 2012)

Chaps, lets take this to the dedicated Bungpuss thread please


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Chaps, lets take this to the dedicated Bungpuss thread please



Fuck that, the LFC thread was polluted by the Suarez stuff, let's have it out here as well.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2012)

You get classier every day.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone else heard of the tweet put out by Sky Sports after the Citeh game about 'arry 'resigning'?

You'd normally dismiss it but it was apparently real, people have tried to tie it to the court case - some kind of tactic, Sky haven't said anything... all a bit odd.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 25, 2012)

It was actually by SkySpor_k_sNews (a spoof account), you useless old tosser.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2012)

<ed: offensive comment removed>


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> -


wtf?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2012)

say what now?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 26, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> wtf?



I thought you were a Geordie? Are you really a tewwowist?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2012)

Refused as fuck said:


> wtf?


This ^^


----------



## greencheese (Jan 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Thanks, you useless ethnic Pakistani tosser. 'grin'



Racism. Always okay when served with a 'grin'.

Tosser.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2012)

...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2012)

greencheese said:


> Racism. Always okay when served with a 'grin'.
> 
> Tosser.


If 'ethnic Pakistani' is racist you'd better let the Census people know, and the millions who describe themselves as such. But thanks for your insight. It was a _response in kind_ - in the shape of a pointless descriptor - to an unpleasant, unthinking oaf who knows pretty well everyone in this thread has him on ignore when the bloody thing works.


----------



## xes (Jan 26, 2012)

people describe themselves as lots of things, but it doesn't really make it ok to use someones ethnicity in a rebuttle like that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree, hence the 'grin' in inverted commas.

And as opposed to the  that followed his casual agist remark.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 26, 2012)

Ageism doesn't offend to anything like the extent that racism does. It's not your fault Elsie, you grew up at a time when cultural sensitivities were very different.

Back to Spurs now?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2012)

Again, what "racism"? 'Paki' is racist of course, co-opting a self-identifier like 'ethnic Pakistani' is as mindless as an ageist comment. Again, hence the ' '. If inverted commas are good enough for the BBC on half their news headlines, it'll do for this purpose.

To be honest, I'm tired of his snide, mindless comments - just as most of us were when we could have him on ignore.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, and I should have acknowledged the last sentence, Maurice - very droll, you old cunt.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> To be honest, I'm tired of his snide, mindless comments - just as most of us were when we could have him on ignore.



'Refused is twat' on the ignore button, halcyon days


----------



## xes (Jan 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Again, what "racism"? 'Paki' is racist of course, co-opting a self-identifyer like 'ethnic Pakistani' is as mindless as an ageist comment. Again, hence the ' '. If inverted commas are good enough for the BBC on half their news headlines, it'll do for this purpose.
> 
> To be honest, I'm tired of his snide, mindless comments - just as most of us were when we could have him on ignore.


You don't have to use a racist slur for it to come across as  a racist comment.  Referencing his racial background can come over as the same thing, wether you intended it or not. And especially as it's someone you're not really "chummy" with. Can you see how it can look bad, even if you didn't mean it to do so.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2012)

All the years of defending spinless spurs have finally caught up to lc!


----------



## chieftain (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't feed the troll

PS. Spineless Spurs coming from a West Ham fan... whatever next


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2012)

im just doing my refused impression!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> To be honest, I'm tired of his snide, mindless comments - just as most of us were when we could have him on ignore.



Bit like you on the Arsenal thread then eh?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2012)

^ I just try to be insightful in that thread. I thought my observations were valued 



kained&able said:


> im just doing my refused impression!


You missed the part where he thinks it's okay to act the cunt and, when he gets called on it, PM's a Mod. A proper win double.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 26, 2012)

you realise you've now given me license to be a complete bellend on this thread!

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2012)

You've never  needed a license before?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2012)

Nobody PMed a mod and for the record, I don't think that's acceptable. Kindly don't do it in future.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, it's lovely to see you in not only a sports thread, but the Tottenham thread. And  'for the record', with most perfect timing.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> ^ I just try to be insightful in that thread. I thought my observations were valued



You're not only a tosser, but a delusional one. Why doesnt that surprise me?

Anyhow....'arry...writes like a two year old you know, another thing that doesnt surprise me.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyway what is a "West..Ham"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2012)

so London_Calling jumps the shark?

you're the second person on here recently whose revealed themselves to be a dodgy racist cunt tbf.

at least. very poor LC.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2012)

I know, it's a terrible thing, really. And I do so hate to disappoint disciples of the Church of Wenger.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2012)

LC is no more a fucking racist than Diane Abbott is. It was a misjudged retort but nothing more.

All thats happend is the re-known attention seeking prick Refused has succeeded in winding LC up and you're all adding to his pleasure with your witch hunt.

Grow up and stop feeding the troll you sad fucks.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Anyway what is a "West..Ham"



Its like a Burnley but more foul


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2012)

kained&able said:


>



Get your own jokes Dave, this ones already been rinsed


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Thanks, you useless ethnic Pakistani tosser. 'grin'



Why has this not resulted in a ban?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks but it's ok, I don't want refused-as-fuck banned, I just want him to grasp that any casual 'ism' - when directed with offence intended ((a) "old", and (b) "tosser") - is, not surprisingly, offensive. You may recall the 'young lady' thread from a few weeks ago, or not.

Hence the response-in-kind you quote, and the *air quotes*.


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2012)

LC is in reality Steven Yaxley-Lennon.  Trufax.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2012)

btw, we have a game tonight - Watford away in the cup. Presumably it's on tv somewhere...


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> btw, we have a game tonight - Watford away in the cup. Presumably it's on tv somewhere...


Well it'll certainly be on the intermaweb.

IIRC ESPN have got it.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2012)

ESPN is free at the moment for Virgin Media subscribers.

COYS

Other than wanting the win for my mighty Lilly whites my soft spot for Luton demands that Watford be beaten!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 27, 2012)

My Ducks affiliation calls likewise.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2012)

even i support spurs over watscum.

dave


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone on bloodzeed or ESPN then?  Lack of either of our fast wingers was veeeeery noticeable in the first half.  Given the line-up I'd expect the FBs to do that job, but Danny Rose seems reluctant to run at people, and Walker just wasn't making the runs.

Hmmm.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I know, it's a terrible thing, really. And I do so hate to disappoint disciples of the Church of Wenger.


what a lot of shit


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2012)

chieftain said:


> LC is no more a fucking racist than Diane Abbott is. It was a misjudged retort but nothing more.
> 
> All thats happend is the re-known attention seeking prick Refused has succeeded in winding LC up and you're all adding to his pleasure with your witch hunt.
> 
> Grow up and stop feeding the troll you sad fucks.


what a lot of excuses.


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2012)

What a moment in history tonight was.  I feel privileged.  No one can doubt the glory of the FA Cup after witnessing tonight's game.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2012)

yep. the spuds brushed over some casual racism from one of their most vehement spokespeople

well done, when are the t-shirts getting printed?


----------



## IC3D (Jan 27, 2012)

On the 12th day of arsenal my true love sent to me,

12 bottles of water,

11 useless players,

10 points behind spurs,

9 players diving,

8 goals from man u,

7 years of nothing,

6 red cards a season,

5 swollen ring pieces,

4 English players,

3 touch line bans,

2 quiet grounds,

And a cunt called Thierry Henry!!!


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice but a month too late.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 27, 2012)

chieftain said:


> LC is no more a fucking racist than Diane Abbott is. It was a misjudged retort but nothing more.
> 
> All thats happend is the re-known attention seeking prick Refused has succeeded in winding LC up and you're all adding to his pleasure with your witch hunt.
> 
> Grow up and stop feeding the troll you sad fucks.


Oh fuck off, winding people up on a sports forum makes him fair game for racist abuse? Oh, sorry, banter. Load of victim blaming shit.

(and tell you what, you can live his life and have his experiences of racism, then maybe you can tell him what he has the right to be offended by or not. Otherwise, fuck off)


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2012)

IMHO...

What LC tried to do wasn't to abuse someone racially, it was to draw a parallel between racism and ageism.

It wasn't an appropriate comparison to make, it probably wasn't merited in the first place given the context "old" was used in, it was awkwardly executed, and it was certainly poorly judged.

But it wasn't racism, and to claim that it is for the sake of footballing rivalry would be more offensive than anything LC posted by a fair distance.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 27, 2012)

Corax said:


> IMHO...
> 
> What LC tried to do wasn't to abuse someone racially, it was to draw a parallel between racism and ageism.
> 
> ...



Who said anything about claiming it was racism for the sake of footballing rivalry? Looks like more victim-blaming to me. I mean who gets to decide if its was upsetting or not - him or you?


----------



## Corax (Jan 27, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Who said anything about claiming it was racism for the sake of footballing rivalry?


I did.  I said that to do so with that motivation would be pretty offensive.  It was in the post above yours.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

Corax said:


> I did.  I said that to do so with that motivation would be pretty offensive.  It was in the post above yours.


But who are you accusing of doing it? Me? Refused?


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2012)

Why do you think I have the personal knowledge of any of those people that would be required in order to make an accusation based on their motivation?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2012)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yep. the spuds brushed over some casual racism from one of their most vehement spokespeople


You do understand you cheapen racism when you do this kind of thing? And to do it in order to score 'points' in the context of football rivalry really does make you just a bit of a cunt.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

Corax said:


> Why do you think I have the personal knowledge of any of those people that would be required in order to make an accusation based on their motivation?


So what point were you making when you said it then?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You do understand you cheapen racism when you do this kind of thing? And to do it in order to score 'points' in the context of football rivalry really does make you just a bit of a cunt.


Better to have made the comment in the first place?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

Nt


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 28, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You do understand you cheapen racism when you do this kind of thing? And to do it in order to score 'points' in the context of football rivalry really does make you just a bit of a cunt.



 I can't believe it's always you. The problem with you is you're named Harry and you have a cockney accent.


----------



## Corax (Jan 28, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:
			
		

> So what point were you making when you said it then?



Can you not read?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 28, 2012)

kained&able said:


> even i support spurs over watscum.
> 
> dave



The FA Cup eh? It's good innit? Gives a bit of profile to those SEMI PROFESSIONAL teams that NO ONE thinks about anymore. Gives their supporters the chance to visit a town with more than one pub. Those teams whose rivals have nearly FORGOTTEN all about them and their SIMIAN support.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

Corax said:


> Can you not read?


I can. Writing it after my post would imply it was addressed at what I wrote...


----------



## chieftain (Jan 28, 2012)

He's a well feed troll this week you mugs


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

chieftain said:


> He's a well feed troll this week you mugs


Him being an irl friend I can assure u he's not and that you're being a twat. Happy to help.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 28, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Him being an irl friend I can assure u he's not and that you're being a twat. Happy to help.



To summerise your posts directed at me I should fuck off and I'm a twat. 

I can see why you and RAF get on, are you at the same finishing school?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

chieftain said:


> To summerise your posts directed at me I should fuck off and I'm a twat.
> 
> I can see why you and RAF get on, are you at the same finishing school?



You're telling me my friend is getting a laugh out of being racially abused, when I know, from speaking to him, that the opposite is true. You'll note btw that he's not returned to glory in the effectiveness of his trolling. In fact he's not returned at all. 

So essentially you're cheering on as someone gets bullied off urban for being Pakistani, whilst a committee of white guys decides whether he's allowed to be offended. You find me the words for that person.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> for being Pakistani



Racist (!!1!).


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Racist (!!1!).


really, genuinely, you're apparently "not a racist", but you honestly couldn't give a shit that you've managed to offend someone, who considered the comment racist and who's now left? What does that say about you?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope he is offended and _now_ realises how he offends so casually. Which was the entire point.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 28, 2012)

If RAF is deliberately staying away from the board in the hope of causing Elsie to be drummed out, he's even more of an arse than I'd thought.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I hope he is offended and _now_ realises how he offends so casually. Which was the entire point.


So you're actively hoping your racist abuse has offended him? But you're not being racist, you're proving a point...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 28, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> If RAF is deliberately staying away from the board in the hope of causing Elsie to be drummed out, he's even more of an arse than I'd thought.


Or alternately, in the real world, he's staying away because he doesn't want to come back somewhere he gets racist abuse and people act like its he's the one in the wrong because he takes the piss on a football forum and the support from the mods has been the square root of fuck all.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm sure he'll cheer up no end if you, his friend, stop referring to him as "Pakistani".


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 28, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> You do understand you cheapen racism when you do this kind of thing? And to do it in order to score 'points' in the context of football rivalry really does make you just a bit of a cunt.


pathetic. if you think this is about some kind of rivalry, you're even more deluded and disturbed than i suspected. you do understand that when you use language involving someone else's racial characteristics in such a way as to insult them by using their ethnicity as a pejorative term (as you did), then that's kind of racist?

or should i buy you the ladybird book of being a complete dick? deflecting your behaviour doesn't diminish what was a very ignorant and stupid post.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2012)

Your thoughts are very much appreciated, young man.


----------



## Corax (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice video interview with Scotty:

http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine...out-what-spurs-stars-surprise-favourite-film?

aw bless


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 29, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I'm sure he'll cheer up no end if you, his friend, stop referring to him as "Pakistani".



Ooh, touche, what a clever guy!

Hope you're proud of the "point" you've made.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 29, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> You're telling me my friend is getting a laugh out of being racially abused, when I know, from speaking to him, that the opposite is true. You'll note btw that he's not returned to glory in the effectiveness of his trolling. In fact he's not returned at all.
> 
> So essentially you're cheering on as someone gets bullied off urban for being Pakistani, whilst a committee of white guys decides whether he's allowed to be offended. You find me the words for that person.



Great snakes, your over analysis is more warped than Star trek.

If you want to think I'm a bad person then so be it. The only thing I cheer on here is Spurs. 

FFS Let's get back to Spurs chat.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 29, 2012)

Stevenage away in the next round... Result!


----------



## Deareg (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep, excellent draw - on this form we should travel no further than Crawley in the 6th Round.

With Liverpool beating the main bogey team (Man Utd), the whole tournmament instantly becomes almost slightly interesting.

For those wot didn't know, we have a proper game tomorrow night - Wigan at home. There is a full round of Prem matches so... we'll have to mind the gap.

Think we're doing ok on injuries atm?

p.s. The goons away in just under 4 weeks


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 31, 2012)

As well as having a game it's the last day of the transfer window. Levy is apparently working a bank of phones... stand by for miracles.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 31, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> As well as having a game it's the last day of the transfer window. Levy is apparently working a bank of phones... stand by for miracles.



Another VDV would be nice!


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2012)

shocking to see spurs fans using the word bank in a positive light at the minute!

dave


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Louis Sahahahahaha?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Louis Sahahahahaha?



He will go there and score many goals, mark my words.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

You think? Nothing he's done in the last three four years would seem to support such a contention.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 31, 2012)

I presume this would foreshadow Pav or, less likely, Defoe leaving later today. Basically a bit of cover on the bench until the summer.

Suggestions that Corluka has finally gone to Germany...


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You think? Nothing he's done in the last three four years would seem to support such a contention.



The Yak was as bad last season as Saha has been in this, and look what happened once he left.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats neither here nor there.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2012)

defoe to liverpool is very likely according to the bookies.

dave


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2012)

kained&able said:


> defoe to liverpool is very likely according to the bookies.
> 
> dave



Is this some kind of dirty protest by Redknapp?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 31, 2012)

kained&able said:


> defoe to liverpool is very likely according to the bookies.
> 
> dave



And back again same time next year.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 31, 2012)

It's ok, we'll buy him back at half price in the next window* Fwiw, I have no love for Defoe.

* Robbie Keane reference


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 31, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It's ok, we'll buy him back at half price in the next window* Fwiw, I have no love for Defoe.
> 
> * Robbie Keane reference



Always thought he was a bit of a cunt tbf - my least favoured player probably over the years.

The game against The Arse where he needlessly rattled it against the crossbar in the dying seconds (thus preventing us earning a very deserved win) with a ferocious yet fruitless effort will always sum him up - because he could have simply squared it for Berbatov (IIRC) who just had to tap it in. I think it was lasagne-gate year, maybe even (must have been) the game when Jol squared up to Wenger.

Selfish twat. Always has been, always will.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 31, 2012)

Deareg said:


>



Will he go down for this or just a big fine from everyone?

No chance of the England job now me thinks......


----------



## chieftain (Jan 31, 2012)

Dandred said:


> No chance of the England job now me thinks......



Great, most of the Spurs supporters I know don't want him to take the England job either.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 31, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> Always thought he was a bit of a cunt tbf - my least favoured player probably over the years.
> 
> The game against The Arse where he needlessly rattled it against the crossbar in the dying seconds (thus preventing us earning a very deserved win) with a ferocious yet fruitless effort will always sum him up - because he could have simply squared it for Berbatov (IIRC) who just had to tap it in. I think it was lasagne-gate year, maybe even (must have been) the game when Jol squared up to Wenger.
> 
> Selfish twat. Always has been, always will.



And his legs are too short. Cf Eastlands.


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck it, we don't need no steeenking signings. 

9-1 anyone?


----------



## xes (Jan 31, 2012)

it was a bit of a flap about in the second half, but we did it, and it looks like City are going to slip up....(he posts with 2 mins to go, knowing that could be a jinx)


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

Remember this day.  EPL debut of Burt "Bomber" Lancaster.  Future legend.


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryan Nelsen and Louis Saha!!!!  What a coup!!!1!!  Man City better look out, the titles ours now!!!!ONE!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Just watching MOTD there. Assou-Ekotto should've got a straight red for that stamp. Wigan were unlucky not to get another towards the end. Fabulous goals from you lot, I'll give you that, especially the first.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Just watching MOTD there. Assou-Ekotto should've got a straight red for that stamp. Wigan were unlucky not to get another towards the end. Fabulous goals from you lot, I'll give you that, especially the first.



That's very insightful. You are Alan Hansen and I claim my prize


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Just watching MOTD there. Assou-Ekotto should've got a straight red for that stamp. Wigan were unlucky not to get another towards the end. Fabulous goals from you lot, I'll give you that, especially the first.



No doubt about the foul. No intent at all, but a potential leg-breaker. Should have been a straight red.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

chieftain said:


> That's very insightful. You are Alan Hansen and I claim my prize



You saying it wasn't a red card offense? I don't think it was intended either, but it was seriously dangerous play.


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> You saying it wasn't a red card offense? I don't think it was intended either, but it was seriously dangerous play.



Weren't you arguing entirely the opposite case recently by the way?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Corax said:


> Weren't you arguing entirely the opposite case recently by the way?



What, you mean the case where Johnson wouldn't even have been near Lescott's leg hadn't Lescott himself kicked Johnson's outstretched leg? That one?


----------



## Corax (Jan 31, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> What, you mean the case where Johnson wouldn't even have been near Lescott's leg hadn't Lescott himself kicked Johnson's outstretched leg? That one?



Bullshit. I've just found it, and you're an outright hypocrit.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2012)

Corax said:


> Bullshit. I've just found it, and you're an outright hypocrit.



Come at me bro.


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

I meant, show me where I've been a hypocrite.


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

On my phone, so I can't quote. Pointless getting into an exchange with you about it anyway. I'm pretty sure you're the type that's unable to discuss football without bias, and excuses irritating trolling by thinking that it's "banta".


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

Isn't Ryan Nelson a DJ?

Beautiful goals tonight, just magnificent.

Not too hopeful the goons will slip up at Bolton tomorrow, though they are a bit variable...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

WTF? Where am I trolling? Besides that's fucking rich coming from the guy who just the other day had to bring up the non-white ethnicity of another poster in a not exactly playful and cosy exchange. Put up or shut up.


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> WTF? Where am I trolling? Besides that's fucking rich coming from the guy who just the other day had to bring up the non-white ethnicity of another poster in a not exactly playful and cosy exchange. Put up or shut up.



That was LC you idiot


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Corax said:


> That was LC you idiot



OOOOPS. Apologies... 

Still, where am I trolling?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

Sayeth yer BBC:


> *Tottenham* say they have agreed a fee to sell their 30-year-old striker Roman Pavlyuchenko to Lokomotiv Moscow. Pavlyuchenko will have to undergo a medical and agree personal terms before that becomes a done deal but, as I said earlier, the Russian deadline is not for another three weeks.


Absolutely a Levy deal; sell a player just before his market worth edges over the cliff, and bring in some temp experience on a free - and probably improve the group. Genius.

You're next Defoe.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 1, 2012)

Bit 1970's in here isn't it? 'Love thy Neighbour' as half-time entertainment?


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Sayeth yer BBC:
> 
> Absolutely a Levy deal; sell a player just before his market worth edges over the cliff, and bring in some temp experience on a free - and probably improve the group. Genius.




I hear he is also a very considerate lover.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

In your circles, I'm sure that's well known.

The situation with outward loanees is quite interesting, we must be approaching twenty now. This lot:
http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/en/tottenham-hotspur/verliehen/verein_148.html

plus these (note we've apparently bought Falqué now, and the name of Bostock (again)):
Iago Falqué (Southampton, loan); Harry Kane (Millwall, loan); John Bostock (Sheffield Wednesday, loan); Tom Carroll (Derby, loan)

and presumably some I've missed....


----------



## chieftain (Feb 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You saying it wasn't a red card offense? I don't think it was intended either, but it was seriously dangerous play.



Nope, I was joking by sarcastically saying that your observations were very obvious (like Hansen's analysis usually is).

Yes, it was a nasty tackle and yes the goals were very good.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Nope, I was joking by sarcastically saying that your observations were very obvious (like Hansen's analysis usually is).
> 
> Yes, it was a nasty tackle and yes the goals were very good.



Fair enough.


----------



## gabi (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryan Nelsen on a free is a fucking steal. When fit he's one of the best defenders in the league. Surprised rovers let him go.


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11095/7472349/


> Latics boss Roberto Martinez was fuming following the incident and stated the defender should have been sent off after the full-time whistle.


What would be the point in that?  Silly Roberto.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Assou-Ekotto...


Am i the only one who's not much of a fan of his? I read a nice article about him in the Standard, he seems a decent guy, and he did score a spectacular goal the other day (it was a deflection), but my impression is he's not the best. What do you reckon...


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2012)

i think he is average at best and easily the worst player in the spurs starting 11.

dave


----------



## Corax (Feb 1, 2012)

Then, with all due respect, you're both idiots.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 1, 2012)

prem lb's i'd perfer to have in my team over BAE:

Enrique, Evra, Cole, Glichy, Kolorov, baines, gibbs and possibly ryan taylor but i accept that might be pushing it.

dave


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't used to like him at all but there's no question he's improved significantly since 'arry arrived. The problem for me is consistency, and you know within the first 10 minutes whether he's at the match or away with the fairies.

Even when he's with the fairies he's decent in the opponents half, it's mainly - but certainly not only - about losing possession in very difficult areas. Not quite as unacceptable as Gomes' flapping and fumbling, but a top 4, CL club really can't afford the risks.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh, and 12 points the gap to the goons - still 10 points to 5th place. With 15 matches remaining... not quite time for the smelling salts. Yet.


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

> Great snakes, your over analysis is more warped than Star trek.



No, it's accurate. I haven't posted here in years* but having spoken to Refused last night I've never seen him so upset, not least by the way in which most people here seem to have dismissed him and done their best to get back to gassing aimlessly about football rather than back him up. As far as he's concerned he thought he was in one of the few spaces in the world where racist abuse would be stamped on - ie. a left-liberal leaning online forum where the brief summary of the terms and conditions clearly isn't just a stock one:



> Anyone pissing about, advertising, hassling, posting up disruptive content or personal info, or pedalling racist, homophobic, defamatory, sexist or similarly dodgy content can be expected to be booted off without appeal.



Instead he's told he doesn't know what racism is and the only censure of the culprit is being told "don't do it again." The post, I note, is still up. Atm he's reading this thread, but I highly doubt he'll ever post on Urban again if people insist on looking the other way so you WILL have successfully driven a long-time poster off the site by ignoring a racist comment (and of course your own moderating policy). Personally, I think the reaction on here is down to a combination of not wanting to take on a 25,000-post big beast of the site and basic stare-into-your-beer-and-hope-it-goes-away cowardice. Neither of which reflect well on this thread or its participants.

 * Left around the time the Tolling Gang got set up! Inb4 "who are you" nonsense, play the ball not the man etc.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yeah,  bae is certainly better then he was, but definitely the weak link in your team.

dave


----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it would make things easier if Refused told us how he felt himself.

There have been plenty of people criticising that comment since it was written.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob Ray said:


> No, it's accurate. I haven't posted here in years* but having spoken to Refused last night I've never seen him so upset, not least by the way in which most people here seem to have dismissed him and done their best to get back to gassing aimlessly about football rather than back him up. As far as he's concerned he thought he was in one of the few spaces in the world where racist abuse would be stamped on - ie. a left-liberal leaning online forum where the brief summary of the terms and conditions clearly isn't just a stock one:
> 
> Instead he's told he doesn't know what racism is and the only censure of the culprit is being told "don't do it again." The post, I note, is still up. Atm he's reading this thread, but I highly doubt he'll ever post on Urban again if people insist on looking the other way so you WILL have successfully driven a long-time poster off the site by ignoring a racist comment (and of course your own moderating policy). Personally, I think the reaction on here is down to a combination of not wanting to take on a 25,000-post big beast of the site and basic stare-into-your-beer-and-hope-it-goes-away cowardice. Neither of which reflect well on this thread or its participants.
> 
> * Left around the time the Tolling Gang got set up! Inb4 "who are you" nonsense, play the ball not the man etc.


I have seen far worse on here said about the Irish, about Travellers and about Muslims so fuck knows where he got his impression from.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob Ray said:


> No, it's accurate. I haven't posted here in years* but having spoken to Refused last night I've never seen him so upset, not least by the way in which most people here seem to have dismissed him and done their best to get back to gassing aimlessly about football rather than back him up. As far as he's concerned he thought he was in one of the few spaces in the world where racist abuse would be stamped on - ie. a left-liberal leaning online forum where the brief summary of the terms and conditions clearly isn't just a stock one:



FWIW I'm no fan of Refused due ONLY to the attention seeking content of many of his posts directed at or around me (prior to me putting him on ignore) being deliberately fucking rude, boardering on malicious.



Rob Ray said:


> Instead he's told he doesn't know what racism is and the only censure of the culprit is being told "don't do it again." The post, I note, is still up. Atm he's reading this thread, but I highly doubt he'll ever post on Urban again if people insist on looking the other way so you WILL have successfully driven a long-time poster off the site by ignoring a racist comment (and of course your own moderating policy). Personally, I think the reaction on here is down to a combination of not wanting to take on a 25,000-post big beast of the site and basic stare-into-your-beer-and-hope-it-goes-away cowardice. Neither of which reflect well on this thread or its participants.



I still don't think LC's post was racist, misjudged yes but malicous NO.



Rob Ray said:


> * Left around the time the Tolling Gang got set up! Inb4 "who are you" nonsense, play the ball not the man etc.



I've no idea what this means?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

Hang on, hang on... _he caused_ the upset, and he did that by casually abusing me. That's how this started.

Subsequent to that, the whole point was to show him it isn't acceptable to casually co-opt _any_ 'ism' for the purpose of abuse. He needs to learn that.

I see the ignore fuction may be back with us later today. A big sigh of relief all round, I'd imagine.

Quite why he wanted to talk to people he knew didn't want anything to do with him (but had to see his posts until the ignore function came back) I don't understand. That is genuinely weird.


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

> FWIW I'm no fan of Refused



So? You don't have to like the guy, just back him up when he complains and the other guy tries to shout him down rather than apologise or acknowledge fault. Hell I'm no fan of Diane Abbott but if someone randomly called her a useless black tosser I'd still call them on it.



> I still don't think LC's post was racist



Oh aye, you got any reasoning for that beyond "I don't think"? Why not call him a useless Northern tosser, or do the classic old man retort of calling him a useless whelp or whatever? Fact is his accent is Newcastle, not Islamabad, referencing Pakistan in his case is about as logical as calling me Scottish because I've got ginger hair. The only realistic way to use it is if you're actively aiming to wind him up with a racial reference.



> I've no idea what this means?



Dunno if you were around in 2005, the Tolling Gang was a shortlived breakaway from Urban led by Butchersapron and a few others. Ball not man was a popular way at the time to remind people to stick to the topic rather than indulging in personal abuse.


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

> Subsequent to that, the whole point was to show him it isn't acceptable to casually co-opt _any_ 'ism' for the purpose of abuse. He needs to learn that.



Yeah I'm sure that's what it was, I mean as a ginger guy who Refused upset once with a mildly OTT windup, my first reaction was to racially abuse him as opposed to oh I dunno, explaining that I was getting irritated .


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

It wasn't me, it was his 'other' friend who referred to him as "Pakistani" (see above).

I referred to his ethnicity in the same phrase the Gov does in census and other literature - _and for a specifc, explanatory purpose_, and using exactly the same term by which that community describes itself, Mr Ethnic Scot.


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooooh right well that's okay then, you put the word "ethnic" in there like teh governments, makes all the difference I'm sure. The problem is not what fig-leaf word you add on the end but that you went there at all, as you're well aware (otherwise you'd not have thought about using fig-leaf phraseology in the first place).


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

Which takes us right back to his original offensive 'ism'.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Which takes us right back to his original offensive 'ism'.



Everyone fucking jumps all over you. They don't care Michael Carrick's just 19. When he gave the ball away the other week there was 20000 people cunting him off. He give a bad ball and they are all fucking "weeerrrr".


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

You'll notice I haven't at any point said Refused was right to have a go at you for being old. Personally it's not something I use because I've seen how hard it can be to fine work etc.

But an arsey comment about age which anyone can retort to (old man/young whelp/balding middle-age geezer) is known and accepted banter. Racially-charged epithets playing into an "I'm native white, you're not" idea which has followed refused and everyone in his family around in a variety of guises for their whole lives is not. And you know that.

You could have replied by telling him to wind his neck in but you didn't. And rather than admit you said something shitty you've blustered on for five pages trying to convince people you slung a race line at him for his own good. Which is why fridgemagnet's gentle nudge clearly isn't enough.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

Now you're his apologist, plus we've had some soft-focus family history, and I've been advised by the same nice young man how to relate to other young men. Marvellous.

That's lunch over for me. Bye young people!


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

So you've run out of excuses, basically.


----------



## gabi (Feb 2, 2012)

Just seen this... er, why does the FridgeMagnet ban-hammer rain down willy-nilly for far far lesser offences than the racist bile a few pages back?

Bit of consistency would be good...


----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob Ray said:


> or do the classic old man retort of calling him a useless whelp or whatever?



Now I can deal with your throw away Ageist comment in one of two ways.

1. Get understandably upset and watch my friends make an issue out if it.

2. See it as it was intended: as an illustration of point and get on with life...


----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm terribly sorry I didn't realise you were the upset-limit police, tell me officer are you going to put five points on his license for not shrugging it off this time? It's telling you've not even tried to challenge my overall logic, just appropriated LC's broken attempt to show that calling someone old is basically the same thing as having a go at their race.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)

ffs sake can we not move on. As much as i like seeing lc getting roasted  this is the football forum and slightly different rules have always applied.

yes, he was out of order.  But he isn't going to apoligise as he and refused have been winding each other up for years on here.

Can we not get back to posting funny pictures of the spurs manager getting buggered in the showers and other such joys?

dave


----------



## gabi (Feb 2, 2012)

Different rules apply yeh. but im suprised flagrant and venomous racism is allowed anywhere on Urban tbh.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)

yes, harry. You also look like you have no neck for some reason.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## tommers (Feb 2, 2012)

There's a whole different thread for arry.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)

This is my thread tommers, don't tell me what to do!

feel free to repost em though obviously.

I like to scatter gun.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2012)

kained&able said:


> ffs sake can we not move on. As much as i like seeing lc getting roasted this is the football forum and slightly different rules have always applied.
> 
> yes, he was out of order. But he isn't going to apoligise as he and refused have been winding each other up for years on here.
> 
> ...



Aaah, just a bit of racism is ok, it is football after all....


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2012)

Warp factor 5 Scotty, Aye Captain


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

There was no racism FFS. Certainly not "flagrant and venomous".

There _*was*_ an ill-judged comment, designed to draw a parallel about the unacceptability of discrimination. It deserves an apology IMO, because the parallel was a bit crass and ignored the difference in scale and history of the two "isms". That's a decision for LC to make not me though.

But it was bad judgement and insensitivity rather than bigotry, and blowing it out of all proportion does no one any favours.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

You've just covered yourself in glory today, haven't you dave? Not to mention LC....


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2012)

yeah, i know saying lc was out of order. bang out.

dave


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 2, 2012)

Rob Ray said:


> I'm terribly sorry I didn't realise you were the upset-limit police, tell me officer are you going to put five points on his license for not shrugging it off this time? It's telling you've not even tried to challenge my overall logic, just appropriated LC's broken attempt to show that calling someone old is basically the same thing as having a go at their race.



Who the fuck are you and what are you doing in the spurs thread?


----------



## Chilli Sauch (Feb 2, 2012)

So I'm new to this forum, but I'm shocked London_Calling's (the Clash would be disgusted by you, btw) language and presence has been tolerated. Considering that urban75 was supposedly “first started as an anti-racist football comic” is it is disgraceful such behaviour is not resulting in round condemnation from others users and the admins.

//casual agist remark//

So let's examine this statement. First, it clearly wasn't ageist, it was a joke. As someone pointed out, Refused's comment is pretty standard banter. Bringing up someone's racial background during a disagreement, that's not fucking acceptable banter. Now place this in in the context of football, with it's rich history of racism and things really get serious.

And if it truly offended you, I'm sure Urban75 has a moderation policy, you should have referred him to the moderators. Yet, by claiming that you accept that Refused's statement was “ageist” (which, again, it wasn't), you also accept the logic that your statement was racist.

Now even if you don't think your comment was racist (it was) any person with a shred of human decency would apologise and remove it. The fact you've tried 25 different ways to justify the statement is pretty fucking telling. Pretend this is about fucking football? You sad, sad little person.

As for the Urban75 admins, this sort of thing wouldn't be tolerated on even apolitical forums. Seriously, I don't think Tory forums would accept such clearly racially charged language. The fact this hasn't resulted in a ban really makes me wonder at the principles of a forum that has such a large following and a supposedly progressive website. Disgusting.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2012)

paulhackett said:


>



Don't fancy yours much Paul


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

More  by the minute.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Nah, LC was well out of order and should apologise. I don't care if he and RAF have a history, that stuff is fucking well out of order.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 2, 2012)

Chilli Sauch said:


> So I'm new to this forum, but I'm shocked London_Calling's (the Clash would be disgusted by you, btw) language and presence has been tolerated. Considering that urban75 was supposedly “first started as an anti-racist football comic” is it is disgraceful such behaviour is not resulting in round condemnation from others users and the admins.
> 
> //casual agist remark//
> 
> ...




Sauch? Is this another of those woad-smeared pictish barbarians like Fed and the ginger cunt? This is a decent Southern thread.


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, LC was well out of order and should apologise. I don't care if he and RAF have a history, that stuff is fucking well out of order.


As I've said, I agree about the apology, but it was poor judgement rather than anything else. In truth, if he'd delivered the line in person, with all the intonation, facial expression and body language that would be associated with his intent (_ie - "Is that alright? No, so neither is what you said"_), then I doubt it would be considered much of an issue. Intent _does_ matter. If it doesn't then what the fuck are those of us opposed to the likes of the EDL fighting for? Censorship of language? No, we're fighting for a change in people's thoughts. For that reason, putting LC in front of the firing squad when I'm damn sure no one on here actually thinks him a bigot does us all a disservice.

And if ChilliSauch isn't a sockpuppet then it must be his first day on the internet. I've been banned from more than one football forum for standing up against bigotry, and comments exponentially worse than LC's (and with intent behind them as well) are considered perfectly acceptable all over the place unfortunately.  Calling someone out as a bigot gets the banhammer far quicker than being borderline KKK does.


----------



## Chilli Sauch (Feb 2, 2012)

> Sauch? Is this another of those woad-smeared pictish barbarians like Fed and the ginger cunt? This is a decent Southern thread.



Is that the wit you racist-defending Southerners are known for


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, the irony.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Corax said:


> As I've said, I agree about the apology, but it was poor judgement rather than anything else. In truth, if he'd delivered the line in person, with all the intonation, facial expression and body language that would be associated with his intent (_ie - "Is that alright? No, so neither is what you said"_), then I doubt it would be considered much of an issue. Intent _does_ matter. If it doesn't then what the fuck are those of us opposed to the likes of the EDL fighting for? Censorship of language? No, we're fighting for a change in people's thoughts. For that reason, putting LC in front of the firing squad when I'm damn sure no one on here actually thinks him a bigot does us all a disservice.
> 
> And if ChilliSauch isn't a sockpuppet then it must be his first day on the internet. I've been banned from more than one football forum for standing up against bigotry, and comments exponentially worse than LC's (and with intent behind them as well) are considered perfectly acceptable all over the place unfortunately. Calling someone out as a bigot gets the banhammer far quicker than being borderline KKK does.



You don't know what LC's intent was. Neither do I. On the evidence we have before us - the words he chose to post here - what he said was unacceptable and more than borderline racist. That doesn't make LC a racist in and of itself.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 2, 2012)

What will be genuinely amusing will be whoever this is being banned for sockpuppetry.


----------



## Chilli Sauch (Feb 2, 2012)

Even if LC's intent wasn't to be racist, lots of people do and say racist things without intending to.  I have family members who wouldn't consider themselves bigoted (who does?) in any way, but hold a particular racial assumptions.  This doesn't mean they can't befriend a black person, only that they hold "ethnics" are held to a particular standard which doesn't apply to white people.  People joining the KKK or dropping the N-word is the easy to type of racism to identify, far more insidious is the casual racism which supports and enables the vicious racists to think that their beliefs are acceptable.

As to "censorship of language", people shouldn't be allowed to come on a forum and taunt people in a racialised way.  That's fucking racist bullying and shouldn't be tolerated.  I'm sure a lot of other forums are worse.  So what?  Racism in all its forms needs to be challenged.


----------



## Chilli Sauch (Feb 2, 2012)

Well have the admins check my IP address, there's no sockpuppeting going on here. The fact that's your response to someone calling out racism on a forum you participate in, however, is pretty telling.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone know which of the shortbread-munchers and professional offence-takers has the elite geek skills to use a proxy server?


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You don't know what LC's intent was. Neither do I.


What?  Of course we do.  It's absolutely obvious with anything more than a cursory scan of the comment and context, and LC explained it afterwards as well.  His second biggest mistake was to credit 'people on the internet' with the ability to comprehend with any degree of sophistication.

Oh, and Chilli Sauch - you can fuck off with implying I'm racist thanks you irrelevant cunt.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 2, 2012)

Chilli Sauch said:


> Well have the admins check my IP address, there's no sockpuppeting going on here. The fact that's your response to someone calling out racism on a forum you participate in, however, is pretty telling.


Maybe if you hadn't spent 10 pages on this thread once calling us all racist because we wouldn't condemn a player who was accused of racism in a tabloid and then posted up endless gifs and acted like an utter cunt, you would have a lot more support, but because you behave like that I would rather not jump to your support.


----------



## Chilli Sauch (Feb 2, 2012)

> Anyone know which of the shortbread-munchers and professional offence-takers has the elite geek skills to use a proxy server?



Well, you're giving me a lot more technological credit than I'm due. Corax, I wasn't trying to imply you're a racist (though with an avatar like that...) what I'm explicitly stating is that you're defending a blatantly racist comment--and not doing a very good job of it. If you're gonna respond, least you could do is, ya know, actually respond to substance of my posts.


----------



## Chilli Sauch (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not whoever you think I am (although I get the feeling this will be a pointless battle y'all will use to ignore the actual issue of racism), but I should ask you why in five pages since LC's comment you haven't condemned it?


----------



## IC3D (Feb 2, 2012)

Chilli Sauch said:


> I'm not whoever you think I am (although I get the feeling this will be a pointless battle y'all will use to ignore the actual issue of racism), but I should ask you why in five pages since LC's comment you haven't condemned it?


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

Chilli Sauch said:


> Well, you're giving me a lot more technological credit than I'm due. Corax, I wasn't trying to imply you're a racist (though with an avatar like that...)


Avatar has a history behind it that I can't be arsed explaining to you.



Chilli Sauch said:


> what I'm explicitly stating is that you're defending a blatantly racist comment--and not doing a very good job of it. If you're gonna respond, least you could do is, ya know, actually respond to substance of my posts.


You're good at irony, I'll give you that.

You've utterly ignored what I've posted in mitigation of LC's comment, so I'm buggered if I'll respond to your Diversity training course powerpoint slide comments.

Note - mitigation, not defence.  Do you not understand the difference?



Chilli Sauch said:


> and not doing a very good job of it.




lol


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

What mitigation? The quote marks? It was fucking laughable of him to equate ageism with racism.


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

Did I post his quote marks?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

What mitigated his remarks?


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

_What?  _


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

Read again Truxta.  You're off down a blind alley.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh ffs. Keep acting a fool then.


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh ffs. Keep acting a fool then.


I'm genuinely starting to think you're a bit thick. Sorry, but keep repeatedly fail to comprehend what other people do easily.*

I'm not 'acting the fool' Truxta. You've utterly failed to understand what I've written.

*If English isn't your 1st language I apologise. I hadn't considered that initially.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

All we need now is Gazza to turn up in a taxi with a few beers and a fishing rod, to support his pal like.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 2, 2012)

paulhackett said:


>



The funny thing, of course, is that these pictures relate to the Sol Campbell chants and so are of homophobes, or agateophobes, if anything, and certainly not of suspected racists.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Corax said:


> I'm genuinely starting to think you're a bit thick.
> 
> I'm not 'acting the fool' Truxta. You've utterly failed to understand what I've written.



If you need it spoonfed: what did you post that supposedly mitigates LC's remarks?


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> If you need it spoonfed: what did you post that supposedly mitigates LC's remarks?


My posts.

I'm not going to bloody retype them.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Corax said:


> IMHO...
> 
> What LC tried to do wasn't to abuse someone racially, it was to draw a parallel between racism and ageism.
> 
> ...



This shit? This is mitigative? So it's OK to make a racist comment if you didn't really mean it, and we're just being mean to LC for calling him on it. Grow a fucking pair will ya.


----------



## Corax (Feb 2, 2012)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/plural



TruXta said:


> Grow a fucking pair will ya.


lol.

_Jog on you muggy cant. _

_




_


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

While I really appreciate the effort I can't completely agree with Corax's valiant effort. If I was trying to draw a parallel between ageism and racism I would have need to use 'Paki tosser'. Which, of course, I wouldn't have done anyway.

There's nothing particularly wrong with using 'old' per se, but it becomes pejorative and offensive when coupled with 'tosser', which is exact the intent of the user.

Equally, there is nothing wrong with using 'ethnic Pakistani' which, fwiw, is a term every British Pakistani I've ever known is content with as a description of their ... ethnicity. As I’ve said repeatedly, is the Gov in every document it publishes. So it’s a little curious RAF is apparently mortified, paralysed in grief, barely able to breathe for having read the offending phrase on the internet.

But I do sincerely thank Corax for his sense and fairness of mind. As I do everyone else who hasn’t belittled racism by taking the opportunity to have a vacuous pop when there is an important issue here, and a necesary stand to be made.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

You're doing it again. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

You know, you are so simple - really, properly simple -  you wouldn't even remember to bring a pitch fork.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> While I really appreciate the effort I can't completely agree with Corax's valiant effort. If I was trying to draw a parallel between ageism and racism I would have need to use 'Paki tosser'. Which, of course, I wouldn't have done anyway.
> 
> There's nothing particularly wrong with using 'old' per se, but it becomes pejorative and offensive when coupled with 'tosser', which is exact the intent of the user.
> 
> ...



The jury was then read a statement from someone who had read press coverage of the trial and wanted to confirm that Redknapp was a very kind individual.
The witness, whose name was not read out in court, said that Redknapp had personally intervened to invite a former Spurs player now suffering from ill health to visit the club and have a cup of tea with him.
"How considerate and kind was that?" the person said in the statement.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

12 points the gap.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> If 'ethnic Pakistani' is racist you'd better let the Census people know, and the millions who describe themselves as such. But thanks for your insight. It was a _response in kind_ - in the shape of a pointless descriptor - to an unpleasant, unthinking oaf who knows pretty well everyone in this thread has him on ignore when the bloody thing works.



Is this where you don't equate ageism with racism? This, where you make your totally innocent and neutral remark about his ethnicity is a "response in kind"? Who's the fucking oaf, LC? Have a fucking think.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2012)

We're playing Liverpool on Monday


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

chieftain said:


> We're playing Liverpool on Monday



Au contraire, we're playing you. Prediction?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Is this where you don't equate ageism with racism? This, where you make your totally innocent and neutral remark about his ethnicity is a "response in kind"? Who's the fucking oaf, LC? Have a fucking think.


Considering your defence of Suarez, you have some fucking cheek calling LC a racist.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Considering your defence of Suarez, you have some fucking cheek calling LC a racist.



I'm not calling LC a racist, and when the facts of the Suarez case became clear I've said again and again he should've realised he was out of order and apologised immediately. But don't let my words confuse you, keep on keeping on.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Au contraire, we're playing you. Prediction?



We'll win and the -ism kerfuffle will rumble on...


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm hopeful of a proper belter, inc. the match up between Carroll and Kaboul - only one winner there.

Keen for them to play The Quarterback as he dimishes the game of everyone around him, glad Suarez won't be. Quite fancy it tbh.

Chelsea vs. Man Utd as well this weekend.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2012)

Quite the run of matches for you lot now, do or die I'd think. Glad to see you have faith in our Andrew, LC.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> As I do everyone else who hasn’t belittled racism by taking the opportunity to have a vacuous pop when there is an important issue here, and a necesary stand to be made.



Fuck right off you utter cunt.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> 12 points the gap.


 
Harry Redknapp fights back tears to deny telling court 'pack of lies'​ 
​


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, BBC Sport reckons Suarez is available...


----------



## newbie (Feb 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> As I do everyone else who hasn’t belittled racism by taking the opportunity to have a vacuous pop when there is an important issue here, and a necesary stand to be made.


What you need to realise, young man, is that racist name calling is never appropriate. Now grow up and apologise.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Oh, BBC Sport reckons Suarez is available...


 
When John Black QC, prosecuting, put it to Redknapp that he had been telling the court "a pack of lies", the football manager grew visibly emotional.
"You think I've put my hand on the bible and told lies? That's an insult, Mr Black, that's an insult," he said. "Everything I've told you has been the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, so help me God."
An indignant Redknapp then snapped: "Bring the bible up here again and I will put my hand on it." The manager hit back at suggestions that he had deliberately sought to evade tax, adding: "I'm the most ungreedy person you have met in your whole life, Mr Black. Ever. Ever."


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2012)

Who needs greed when your annual salary is more than 4 million quid?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 3, 2012)

I am still hoping he gets not guilty.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 3, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> When John Black QC, prosecuting, put it to Redknapp that he had been telling the court "a pack of lies", the football manager grew visibly emotional.
> "You think I've put my hand on the bible and told lies? That's an insult, Mr Black, that's an insult," he said. "Everything I've told you has been the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, so help me God."
> An indignant Redknapp then snapped: "Bring the bible up here again and I will put my hand on it." The manager hit back at suggestions that he had deliberately sought to evade tax, adding: "I'm the most ungreedy person you have met in your whole life, Mr Black. Ever. Ever."


 
Here doughnut bollocks: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bungpuss-finally-up-before-the-beak.287739/


----------



## chieftain (Feb 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Who needs greed when your annual salary is more than 4 million quid?


 
>> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bungpuss-finally-up-before-the-beak.287739/


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 3, 2012)

Bang him up!


----------



## chieftain (Feb 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am still hoping he gets not guilty.


 me to.

.. http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bungpuss-finally-up-before-the-beak.287739/


----------



## SharkFinn (Feb 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> If 'ethnic Pakistani' is racist you'd better let the Census people know, and the millions who describe themselves as such. But thanks for your insight. It was a _response in kind_ - in the shape of a pointless descriptor - to an unpleasant, unthinking oaf who knows pretty well everyone in this thread has him on ignore when the bloody thing works.


 
Oh yeah, that's why you decided to bring ethinicisity into this.

It's not that LC's  a biggot, its just the bad influence his getting from the national cencus people. Jesus, have a fucking think!

Its ok for you to be offended, but if we're still discussing your comeback, its cultural context clearly doesn't have anything in common with what you call "ageism". Its not like there's hip young nazis out there discriminating against twitter inept oldies. Its eugenics, imperialism & apartheid vs. patronizing people due to age stereotypes -a wee difference. Have you thought about retreting a bit?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 3, 2012)

The sockpuppetry is reaching levels ludicrous enough to be reportable, even if it's actually the spelling that rankles.


----------



## Corax (Feb 3, 2012)

I really hope I'm wrong, but I'm wondering if it's actually LC's sexuality that some posters really have a problem with.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2012)

Corax said:


> I really hope I'm wrong, but I'm wondering if it's actually LC's sexuality that some posters really have a problem with.


 
Has he ever referred to his sexuality on here before? I certainly can't recall it.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 3, 2012)

SharkFinn said:


> Oh yeah, that's why you decided to bring ethinicisity into this.
> 
> It's not that LC's a biggot, its just the bad influence his getting from the national cencus people. Jesus, have a fucking think!
> 
> Its ok for you to be offended, but if we're still discussing your comeback, its cultural context clearly doesn't have anything in common with what you call "ageism". Its not like there's hip young nazis out there discriminating against twitter inept oldies. Its eugenics, imperialism & apartheid vs. patronizing people due to age stereotypes -a wee difference. Have you thought about retreting a bit?


 
"ethinicisity"

Rory is back. Yaaaaaay!


----------



## LiamO (Feb 3, 2012)

Corax said:


> I really hope I'm wrong, but I'm wondering if it's actually LC's sexuality that some posters really have a problem with.


 
??? 

What, does he shag gooners?


----------



## gabi (Feb 4, 2012)

Right, so lets get this straight. Racism is allowed, as long as it's in the footy forum?

Can a mod explain this one? Not one to report a post. But dissing someone based on their race is worth a fucking slap in the pub (imo), but on holier than thou Urban75, merely a gentle warning..?


----------



## LiamO (Feb 4, 2012)

Why don't we all fuck off and leave the spurs fans to their thread?

Can't believe there are all these pages of this fuckin bullshit. Actually, I can well believe it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> Right, so lets get this straight. Racism is allowed, as long as it's in the footy forum?
> 
> Can a mod explain this one? Not one to report a post. But dissing someone based on their race is worth a fucking slap in the pub (imo), but on holier than thou Urban75, merely a gentle warning..?


 
Given that it's clear that this issue isn't going to be pursued any further by the mods, and that none of the regular posters - on a thread which is there specifically for Spurs supporters - believe that Elsie "dissed someone based on their race", would you mind fucking off and taking this crap somewhere where it is not off-topic?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2012)

LiamO said:


> Why don't we all fuck off and leave the spurs fans to their thread?
> .


 
Yes, you put it far better.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> Right, so lets get this straight. Racism is allowed, as long as it's in the footy forum?
> 
> Can a mod explain this one? Not one to report a post. But dissing someone based on their race is worth a fucking slap in the pub (imo), but on holier than thou Urban75, merely a gentle warning..?


 
a long-time poster called me an Irish Cunt just the other day. I laughed and in fairness I fully deserved it cos I was deliberately baiting him. So tell me again, what was the NUFC supporting chap doing on the Spuds thread? Oh yeah, deliberately annoying them. LC could have chosen a more suitable retort. He didn't. Big fuckin deal.


----------



## gabi (Feb 4, 2012)

Dude i got banned for personally disagreeing with FridgeMagnet about something very minor  Im curious about the banning policy, given that this website is partially based upon fighting racism in football...

We're constantly told to 'read the FAQ' Racism = ban. I'd slap anyone who I heard diss someone with the term 'you're just an ethnic Pakistani', but hey what do i know.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2012)

That's not what was said, though. At all. Really, fuck off out of this thread.


----------



## gabi (Feb 4, 2012)

What was said?


----------



## LiamO (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> Dude i got banned for personally disagreeing with FridgeMagnet about something very minor


 
So this is about _your_ issues with FM then? Thank you for your honesty.

I pointed a friend (of Indian origin) to this thread and asked him his opinion... it was...

"Fucking pages of that shit! What a load of bollocks."


----------



## LiamO (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> What was said?


 





or, given it's a Spurs thread, should that be Mullery bush?


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> Im curious about the banning policy, given that this website is partially based upon fighting racism in football...


Here you go then.

hth


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> What was said?


 
I suppose it would be inconsistent to ask you to actually read the thread about which you are whining, while simultanously imploring you to fuck off out of it. It was the "you're just a ..." which was a malicious invention. Now, if you wouldn't mind, sir? Kindly follow the signs to the exits? There's a good chap.


----------



## gabi (Feb 4, 2012)

'Ethnic Pakistanis'. As an insult. Simple as. That's a racist cunt. Sorry...

Excusing racism. From Spurs fans. oh the lulz.


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> 'Ethnic Pakistanis'. As an insult. Simple as. That's a racist cunt. Sorry...
> 
> Excusing racism. From Spurs fans. oh the lulz.


Report the post then. Or use the link in my post above. Or pm editor. Or write a blog or something. Or hire a skywriter to spray "LC is Hitler" all over Brixton's horizon.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2012)

His eyes aren't what they used to be. So the skywriter would have to be booked for Thursday when the meals on wheels lady comes round and she could tell him about it. Then he'd tell her exactly why Danny Blanchflower was so over-rated, again.


----------



## gabi (Feb 4, 2012)

I dont report posts. Or ignore people. That's missing the point of a bulletin board. I just call someone a racist cunt, when they're racist cunts.

The thread is yours. Enjoy.


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> I dont report posts.


You should though.  Not for your sake, but for the sake of others that may be on the end of LC's bigoted hatred in the future if you just stand idly by.  Have the courage of your convictions.


----------



## LiamO (Feb 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> You should though. Not for your sake, but for the sake of others that may be on the end of LC's bigoted hatred in the future if you just stand idly by. Have the courage of your convictions.


 
Indeed. in order for evil to prosper it is only necessary that good men do nothing. Call yourself anti-racist. You are practically an apologist.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> I dont report posts.


 
If you feel that strongly, you should. Otherwise you'll just be name-calling like the other two.
I haven't read all the relevant posts, but it seems, like Evra, you might have something to go on.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

It feels good now that the KKKcape has fluttered southwards.


----------



## gabi (Feb 4, 2012)

Nah, cant be arsed reporting the Past-It-Cliched-Mail-Reading/Racist Cunt. I'll leave it to the mods to decide whether slamming someone down on their bulletin board based on their ethnicity is cool or not.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Too late, fuck all is gonna hapen.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Too late, fuck all is gonna hapen.


 
Well apparently this is a Spurs thread for Spurs fans so we're not really supposed to be here, nor, presumably  are they allowed to come on ours.


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> Nah, cant be arsed reporting the Past-It-Cliched-Mail-Reading/Racist Cunt. I'll leave it to the mods to decide whether slamming someone down on their bulletin board based on their ethnicity is cool or not.


Yeah,see, doing _this_...


gabi said:


> reporting the Past-It-Cliched-Mail-Reading/Racist Cunt.


Is how _this_ happens...


gabi said:


> the mods to decide whether slamming someone down on their bulletin board based on their ethnicity is cool or not.


 
Have the courage of your convictions.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> It feels good now that the KKKcape has fluttered southwards.



I preferred it when it was the scousers who were the racists


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 4, 2012)

Suarez is back, isn't he? Bale should run straight to the ref at the very first accusation of impropriety with leeks.


----------



## Urban-Guerrilla (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Rob Ray (Feb 4, 2012)

Fridgemagnet, any comments? Also, it'd be good if you could confirm that there's no sockpuppetry going on here (should be obvious in my case, given that this account is actually older than most...)


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you reported it?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Why would he need to? Fridgey knows about it and presumably so does a few of the other mods.


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

So why are we still talking about it?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not. Happy to keep calling LC a dick tho.


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Why would he need to? Fridgey knows about it and presumably so does a few of the other mods.


I've been busy with a ton of personal stuff recently so haven't had chance to pay attention to this thread (or much else, really).

I did remove LCs original comment which - no matter how much context he seems to try to apply to it - still sounds dodgy as fuck.

Truth is, by the time I got back to this thread there had been so many replies I didn't really know where to start, but I will say this: anyone throwing around the same phrase in the future - no matter what the 'context' is supposed to be - can expect a ban.

General note: urban75 can get up to 5,000 posts per day and we only have a handful of active mods so it's not always possible to immediately respond to potentially dodgy content (some of which is never reported in the first place).


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I've been busy with a ton of personal stuff recently so haven't had chance to pay attention to this thread (or much else, really).
> 
> I did remove LCs original comment which - no matter how much context he seems to try to apply to it - still sounds dodgy as fuck.
> 
> ...


 
I saw your snippage. I don't know that there are grounds for removing the following posts - let it stand so people can judge for themselves I say. BTW LC's offensive post is still there in a quote - I'd say leave it, but it's your call of course.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I saw your snippage. I don't know that there are grounds for removing the following posts - let it stand so people can judge for themselves I say. BTW LC's offensive post is still there in a quote - I'd say leave it, but it's your call of course.


When I glanced at the thread I thought a few people had requoted it and I haven't got the time to go back and delete every reference. If I'd seen it at the time, it would have been a different story.


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2012)

There we go.  It's been reviewed and judged.  So for the love of Bill Nick can we now drop it before the boredometer explodes.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

That doesn't make it OK.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That doesn't make it OK.


How come you didn't spend this much time trying to convince Liverpool fans of Suarez's guilt? (after your awakening)


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> How come you didn't spend this much time trying to convince Liverpool fans of Suarez's guilt? (after your awakening)


 
What a bizarre fucking thing to say.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What a bizarre fucking thing to say.


True though.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> True though.


 
What exactly would you have me say that I didn't already say many times over?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> What exactly would you have me say that I didn't already say many times over?


The only thing that I remember you doing many times over was defending Suarez and the disgusting decision to wear the t-shirts, after that you went rather quiet while Sleater and one or two others kept up the defence, I am asking you again, Why did you not put as much time into convincing the other pool supporters that Suarez was racist? especially given your earlier defence of him.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> The only thing that I remember you doing many times over was defending Suarez and the disgusting decision to wear the t-shirts, after that you went rather quiet while Sleater and one or two others kept up the defence, I am asking you again, Why did you not put as much time into convincing the other pool supporters that Suarez was racist? especially given your earlier defence of him.


 
He wasn't and isn't a racist. As for the rest, I simply grew tired of the whole witch-hunt. So fucking sue me. The difference is here we have a long-standing poster coming up with a load of bilge.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He wasn't and isn't a racist. As for the rest, I simply grew tired of the whole witch-hunt. So fucking sue me. The difference is here we have a long-standing poster coming up with a load of bilge.


Your a hypocrite.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Your a hypocrite.


 
I might well be. You are too if you're standing up for LC.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I might well be. You are too if you're standing up for LC.


I am not standing up for LC, but as I have pointed out earlier I have heard far worse than that said about the Irish, about Travellers and about Muslims on this forum and a lot more than once.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am not standing up for LC, but as I have pointed out earlier I have heard far worse than that said about the Irish, about Travellers and about Muslims on this forum and a lot more than once.


 
And? Since others have said worse his remark was fine? Know what. Don't bother answering. I can't be arsed.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And? Since others have said worse his remark was fine? Know what. Don't bother answering. I can't be arsed.


Just wondering why you were not so outraged about the racism on the Liverpool thread, didn't meant to hit a raw nerve.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

You haven't hit any nerves, so stop trying to flatter yourself.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 4, 2012)

Deareg and truxta are you married? If you are then you need a break. If you're not then you should be.

Now please either chat about Spurs or shut up and fuck off out of the Spurs thread.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 4, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Deareg and truxta are you married? If you are then you need a break. If you're not then you should be.
> 
> Now please either chat about Spurs or shut up and fuck off out of the Spurs thread.


Go fuck yourself please, thank you.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 5, 2012)

Corax said:


> I really hope I'm wrong, but I'm wondering if it's actually LC's sexuality that some posters really have a problem with.


 
Eh? What does his sexuality, of which I have no idea or desire/need to know, got to do with this?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Deareg and truxta are you married? If you are then you need a break. If you're not then you should be.
> 
> Now please either chat about Spurs or shut up and fuck off out of the Spurs thread.


 
No sir, yes sir.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> No sir, yes sir.


Tell him me and you can cunt each other off on whatever thread we feel like.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you already did.


----------



## gabi (Feb 5, 2012)

Right, so this dude's allowed to be a racist cunt. Interesting. Urban's changed.


----------



## Corax (Feb 5, 2012)

"Yes"

 I suggest we take decisive action by talking about it for the next 40 odd pages.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

Jesus, it's like a school trip for the slow stream in here.

What do we want from Chelsea vs. Man Utd, a draw or a Man Utd win?


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2012)

It's LC who broke your precious thread, no-one else, through his petulant reaction to being called 'old' as though that's somehow meaningful.  It's not, age related name-calling is a matter of perception, as the saying goes you're as old as you feel, or maybe as the lover you feel. We've all been young and most live to experience being middle-aged and elderly. In the context of a forum if LC posts stuff that someone characterises as 'old' then he has only himself to blame, if he's that pathetically sensitive to being called, or thought of, as 'old' that's his problem and something he'll have to get used to because he's never going to get any younger.  

Frankly, the discussion where RAF called him 'old' struck me as teenage twaddle, the sort of thing that most people grow out of sometime before they're legally allowed to drive. But in which grown adults indulge themselves in a sad attempt to recapture their lost youth.  In that context to take great offence at a petty jibe is the sort of thing that gets 13 year olds sent to their room, but which adults ought to understand a little more clearly.  Coming out with a race based retort is in a completely different league- no behaviour is ethnically Pakistani, ethnically British or ethnically anything else.  There is no correlation between the two posts and it's utterly pathetic that anyone is claiming there is.

The only person who can properly resolve this is London Calling, who should apologise forthwith.  That's what an adult would do.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2012)

Unfortunately age and maturity have a very low correlation, as evidenced by LC.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't mind people being slow or just plain fik - we all have our crosses to bear - but that's enough, really. You can explain and explain but a point arrives when, even if some still can't grasp the argument and they insist on continuing, it's time to move on.

Ignore button until they've all fucked off and we can talk about football.

*clicks*


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2012)

Fucking hell. Sod off you old twat.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> What do we want from Chelsea vs. Man Utd, a draw or a Man Utd win?


 
Man U win please. Some realism would be nice.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 5, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Tell him me and you can cunt each other off on whatever thread we feel like.



Get on the naughty step


----------



## Chilli Sauch (Feb 5, 2012)

It's LC who broke your precious thread, no-one else, through his petulant reaction to being called 'old' as though that's somehow meaningful. It's not, age related name-calling is a matter of perception, as the saying goes you're as old as you feel, or maybe as the lover you feel. We've all been young and most live to experience being middle-aged and elderly. In the context of a forum if LC posts stuff that someone characterises as 'old' then he has only himself to blame, if he's that pathetically sensitive to being called, or thought of, as 'old' that's his problem and something he'll have to get used to because he's never going to get any younger.​​Frankly, the discussion where RAF called him 'old' struck me as teenage twaddle, the sort of thing that most people grow out of sometime before they're legally allowed to drive. But in which grown adults indulge themselves in a sad attempt to recapture their lost youth. In that context to take great offence at a petty jibe is the sort of thing that gets 13 year olds sent to their room, but which adults ought to understand a little more clearly. Coming out with a race based retort is in a completely different league- no behaviour is ethnically Pakistani, ethnically British or ethnically anything else. There is no correlation between the two posts and it's utterly pathetic that anyone is claiming there is.​​The only person who can properly resolve this is London Calling, who should apologise forthwith. That's what an adult would do.​ 
Great post.

I should also point out that I know Shark Finn (http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-official-thread.275412/page-57#post-10892517). A bunch of us post on another forum--which is how we know Refused--and English isn't his first language. He's also impressively well educated. So the tosser who was going on about the supposed sockpuppets' spelling, they were having a go at a foreigner. Fitting.

Also what is this bullshit about LC's sexuality? That sad fucker couldn't get laid if he was paying for it.

In any case, I'm glad to hear the original offending post have been removed. I don't think it's enough, but at least the shithead's been given a proper warning.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 5, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Man U win please. Some realism would be nice.


 
Given up on even finishing second then?


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 5, 2012)

newbie said:


> In the context of a forum if LC posts stuff that someone characterises as 'old' then he has only himself to blame, if he's that pathetically sensitive to being called, or thought of, as 'old' that's his problem and something he'll have to get used to because he's never going to get any younger.


 
replace the word old with black and you are excusing racism so why should ageism be treated differently? Saying that LC was out of order and I think a utd loss would be best because I still think tottenham have a good chance of finishing at least 2nd.


----------



## Chilli Sauch (Feb 5, 2012)

Two totally different contexts. 

As has been pointed out, everyone experiences being young and most of us experiencing being old.  Only a minority of us experience being a minority in overwhelming white country with a history of slave trading, a legacy of hundreds of years of racist imperialism, and an overwhelming white political, economic, and social power structure.


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 5, 2012)

Chilli Sauch said:


> Two totally different contexts.
> 
> As has been pointed out, everyone experiences being young and most of us experiencing being old. Only a minority of us experience being a minority in overwhelming white country with a history of slave trading, a legacy of hundreds of years of racist imperialism, and an overwhelming white political, economic, and social power structure.


 
of course but it doesn't make it right to single someone out for their age/gender/sexuality/race etc. whatever the context. And any term highlighting those things can be just as offensive to the recipient. Personally I don't think Refused intended to cause offence and LC was a twat in the way that he replied, and his justification for doing so was poor but I'm not keen on people essentially saying racism = bad, ageism = ok .


----------



## Corax (Feb 5, 2012)

newbie said:


> no behaviour is ethnically Pakistani, ethnically British or ethnically anything else.


Morris dancing, yodelling, and sepukku.


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> replace the word old with black and you are excusing racism so why should ageism be treated differently?


 
because it's completely different. Obviously.

This isn't about employment law or anything like that where you might have a point. It's about tit for tat online banter and whether a serious, important line has been crossed.

Despite the rather ridiculous pedantry about Morris dancing (which has sfa to do with ethnicity) it's blatantly obvious that jibes about behaving like a petulant teenager, a spoilt child or an old codger have no parallel with raced based insults. No-one expects them to be taken seriously, they don't matter and that's because they're a description of perceived behaviour. We can all carry on in ways that can be put down as like some stereotypical agegroup irrespective of our actual chronological age.

We can also all be wise beyond our years, show great maturity or have the sparkling energy of a teen, and so on, ie be applauded in ways which reflect on positive behaviour associated with a particular agegroup. What is the race related parallel for that?

I have no idea how many birthdays LC has had, I don't care, it doesn't matter. But i feel completely at liberty to accuse him of behaving like a rather pathetic teenager and telling him to grow up and apologise. And I notice that his rather sheepish reaction to such agist jibes from me and others doesn't include anything about our racial backgrounds. Why not? Because he used Pakistani as an insult and that is something he should never have done.


----------



## Corax (Feb 5, 2012)

newbie said:


> Despite the rather ridiculous pedantry about Morris dancing


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 5, 2012)

newbie said:


> because it's completely different. Obviously.
> 
> This isn't about employment law or anything like that where you might have a point. It's about tit for tat online banter and whether a serious, important line has been crossed.
> 
> ...


 
Firstly , it's not down to you to say whether someone is offended by something or not so you can blather on about them being different, it's the person who the jibe is aimed at that counts.
Secondly, I don't want to be defending LC here because he was well out of order and pretty much deserves the reaction he's got , I just find it hypocritical that you can jump up and down screaming racism but justify ageism as a joke.


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2012)

Me telling LC to grow up is the same as using his ethnicity as an attack? Don't be daft.


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 5, 2012)

newbie said:


> Me telling LC to grow up is the same as using his ethnicity as an attack? Don't be daft.


 
I'm not saying that, in fact I've never even said telling someone to grow up is what I'm talking about. I'm saying equating age with being useless and a tosser is ageism as it reinforces negative sterotypes of old people, just in much the same way racism is used. I don't think what Refused said was intended to offend anyone and was clearly meant as a bit of humour, but the fact remains it is still ageist, equating old people with being useless is still offensive but it does not justify the reaction from LC.

A statement based on offensive stereotypes of old people has been ignored when a racist statement (which quite frankly made absolutely no sense at all,even in the context LC claims he said it in) has been pounced on. I don't think there should be a hierarchy of 'isms which this thread seems to show exists and is actively supported.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 5, 2012)

Man Utd and the Chavs has done us a right favour, 3 points tomorrow from the Scousers would be most welcome right now.

COYS


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 5, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Man Utd and the Chavs has done us a right favour, 3 points tomorrow from the Scousers would be most welcome right now.
> 
> COYS


 
I think a Chelsea win would have been better for you


----------



## xes (Feb 5, 2012)

nah, cos then Chelsea creep up behind us more, this way was better all round.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2012)

The fixture list between here and the end of March worries the hell out of me.

Having said that, I almost fancy tomorrow...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm feeling positive. Suarez is gonna gobble up Bale's pretty face and call everyone on your team regardless of colour a black bastard. And then he'll score a couple and you none.


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I'm not saying that, in fact I've never even said telling someone to grow up is what I'm talking about. I'm saying equating age with being useless and a tosser is ageism as it reinforces negative sterotypes of old people, just in much the same way racism is used. I don't think what Refused said was intended to offend anyone and was clearly meant as a bit of humour, but the fact remains it is still ageist, equating old people with being useless is still offensive but it does not justify the reaction from LC.
> 
> A statement based on offensive stereotypes of old people has been ignored when a racist statement (which quite frankly made absolutely no sense at all,even in the context LC claims he said it in) has been pounced on. I don't think there should be a hierarchy of 'isms which this thread seems to show exists and is actively supported.


funny, then, that no-one has picked me up for 'petulant teenager' or 'spoilt child'.  Negative stereotypes.

There's no objection been raised to him being called useless or a tosser, simply to the word 'old' in the same phrase. Given that most reading this have no idea what chronological age he is (almost certainly younger than some readers and older than others) the offence is a general one, to all those who consider themselves 'old'.  Just as I've potentially offended all those who think of themselves as a teenager. An insult based directly on his actual, personal age characteristic would be a different matter. 

I'm not going to the stake for the right to make generalised age related jibes, but in the context of this thread the difference between that and a direct, personal, insult based on someones ethnic origin is stark, and reflects very badly on him.  His refusal to apologise when told how offensive he's been is shameful.


----------



## Deareg (Feb 5, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Man Utd and the Chavs has done us a right favour, 3 points tomorrow from the Scousers would be most welcome right now.
> 
> COYS


Stop trying to get this thread back on topic.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I'm feeling positive. Suarez is gonna gobble up Bale's pretty face and call everyone on your team regardless of colour a black bastard. And then he'll score a couple and you none.



Nah, we'll beat you and you'll remember how average you are. Kenny will scowl a lot in his ill fitting training jacket and Dirk Kyut (excuse the spelling) will look even more like the big soft fella from the goonies.

Hey you guyyyyys


----------



## Corax (Feb 5, 2012)

Ignoring the pathetic derails for a minute, has anyone considered that LC may in fact be John Terry?


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 5, 2012)

newbie said:


> funny, then, that no-one has picked me up for 'petulant teenager' or 'spoilt child'. Negative stereotypes.


 

don't you see a difference between saying 'petulant teenager' and 'spoilt child' compared with 'useless old tosser' , the first 2 are ways of behaviour that can be associated with the age groups whereas 'useless old tosser' has an implication that the uselessness is directly caused by the age. What LC said was out of order , I'm not denying that and I agree with your assessment of it. Just because you don't find useless old tosser to be offensive doesn't mean everybody finds it inoffensive, which is the point I'm making, the racist insult is jumped upon but the ageist ones aren't, should age related insults be more tolerated than racist ones.

If I was to have said the same thing to Refused not knowing his ethnic origin but basing his behaviour on the perceived behaviour of a racial group then it would still be racist as I'm placing a negative stereotype onto that group, so why is it a different situation with age?



> but in the context of this thread the difference between that and a direct, personal, insult based on someones ethnic origin is stark, and reflects very badly on him. His refusal to apologise when told how offensive he's been is shameful.


 
ok you have a point here and I do think there is a difference between what Refused said and what LC said but the desire to denounce racism shouldn't overshadow ageism which is what I'm trying to get across.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2012)

Swindler's plane was faulty so he's not going to make it to the game tonight.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Allied invasion of Klanfield.  T-43 and counting.


----------



## xes (Feb 6, 2012)

tough game so far, but we've been pretty strong. A fair few silly mistakes and give aways, looking forward to the second half, all be it nervously.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

That's an odd subs bench - did they hold a raffle or something?


23 Cudicini
33 Nelsen
36 Khumalo
25 Rose
45 Luongo
15 Saha
53 Lancaster


----------



## IC3D (Feb 6, 2012)

Liverpool seem to cock it up at the crucial moment thankfully, cat was the best bit so far.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 6, 2012)

I hear 'Arry's cat turned up at Anfield looking for his share of the loot.


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

It's not had my full concentration as I was on the phone, but what I saw looked like a good game so far?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 6, 2012)

Spurs fans giving Suarez some stick.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

God, we're missing 'arry...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 6, 2012)

Tiddles 47 not much of a replacement.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

82': Statistically speaking, we should win from here...


----------



## xes (Feb 6, 2012)

well, we defended well. 1 point well earnt.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the way that it's so disappointing now to go to Anfield and only come away with a point.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 6, 2012)

Happy to take a point up there without the manager.

Well, if we beat Newcastle on Saturday the gap to 5th will be at least 10 points again (with 13 games to go). If.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 6, 2012)

Really well defended, a point well earned.

Meoww


----------



## Corax (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought that was a cracking match tbh.

I know King's the king and all that, and Daws is made of lion - but I felt we really missed Kaboul in some ways tonight.  The way he joins the attack can often be just one too many for the oppo to deal with.

Not saying it would have been the wrong selection even if he was fit.  I want to play a 5-4-2 with all three at the back really.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 6, 2012)

first half loved how we passed the ball around, looked confident on it and in control. 2nd half that seemed to go to pot a bit, giving it away needlessly, but still, can't complain about coming away with a point i guess.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 6, 2012)

Football's biggest cunt:






...and I don't mean Scotty Parker or Daws.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Football's biggest cunt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I know you don;t mean either of the Spuds but it's a strange choice of picture though. Why is he blurred out in the background?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

Parker gives as good as he gets.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Parker gives as good as he gets.


 
Opens popcorn and waits to see how they defend their yard dog


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Opens popcorn and waits to see how they defend their yard dog


 
Nah, just here to call LC a cunt again. I'm a big fan of Parker, how dare you call him a yard dog?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, just here to call LC a cunt again. I'm a big fan of Parker, how dare you call him a yard dog?


 

The cunt was on the Liverpool thread tonight. Obviously didn't slag off Suarez.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> The cunt was on the Liverpool thread tonight. Obviously didn't slag off Suarez.


 
Who, Parker?


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 6, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Who, Parker?


 
London Cunting


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> London Cunting


 
I know, you  ... Anyway, I try not to do cross-threading of beefs.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 7, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> London Cunting


Impressive argument: Name calling strangers on the Internet for the win.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 7, 2012)

You know what you are.


----------



## Corax (Feb 7, 2012)

Hooray, the witch hunt continues! 

Burn the witch! Burn the witch!


----------



## xes (Feb 7, 2012)

Suarez is a cunt, though. I've had a cold dislike for him sinse long before he was outed as a racist scumbag. It's just his face, I want to stamp on it. I could forsee that bringing great pleasure.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 7, 2012)

We only raise our game against good teams it seems.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2012)

xes said:


> Suarez is a cunt, though. I've had a cold dislike for him sinse long before he was outed as a racist scumbag. It's just his face, I want to stamp on it. I could forsee that bringing great pleasure.


 
and the biteing a player the diliberate handball at the world cup and blah blah blah.

dave


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2012)

No news that he's a windup merchant and has a nasty streak, but I wouldn't have much respect for a player that wouldn't save a sure goal in the same situation. I don't see people getting on their high horse when a defender swipes the feet under someone about to go through on goal and score. It's serious foul play, and he got his red card as he should.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2012)

if a defender swipes someone from behind when they are through on goal and they don't have a chance of getting the ball then i'm not at all happy with them.

You always have a better chance of winning the game with 11 men then 10 especially if a penalty is conceded in the process.

Suarez diliberatly cheated, i don't like that. I don't like that at all.

Especially when he had that smug look on his face when it all panned out. Tosser.

Clear it with your head or not at all.

dave


----------



## xes (Feb 7, 2012)

we need to get this sung at Liverpool games

Suarez is a cunt
Suarez is a cuuuuunt
not cos he's a racist
Just because he's a cunt


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2012)

Jesus, dave, you telling me that 99% of players wouldn't have done the same thing?


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2012)

yes. Hence the ammount of times people go for headers off the line and miss it or put it into the roof of the net rather then play it with thier hands.

dave


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 7, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Impressive argument: Name calling strangers on the Internet for the win.


 
was a play on words in an exchange with TruXta. If it caused you personal offence I apologise.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2012)

kained&able said:


> yes. Hence the ammount of times people go for headers off the line and miss it or put it into the roof of the net rather then play it with thier hands.
> 
> dave



And how many do that in the last seconds of a WC finals match? Was it quarter-final? Can't remember exactly right now.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd wager more then have been sent off for a such a deliberate handball in world cup quarter finals.

quote from suarez.



> "It was worth it to be sent off in this way. It was complicated and tough. We suffered to the end but the hand of God, it's mine now."​


 
dickhead.

dave


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 7, 2012)

None of us have been in a situation where we've represented our country in a world cup and given those same circumstances with a point blank shot would we have done the same thing as him? 

Lots of England fans still bitter about Maradona's "hand of god" letting it cloud their judgement.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2012)

as im sure there are lots of irish fans who resent terry henrys winner against them in the play offs.

That one was funnier and it was the refs fault for not seeing it, but he was still a dick for doing it.

Shockingly enough i'm not a big fan of cheats.

dave


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 7, 2012)

You must hate Gareth Bale then for the brazen dive last night!


----------



## xes (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah that was a bit silly, especially getting up with the handbags out. But then, he was skipping over the challenge, which he thought was an over zealous one, hence his (over)reaction. Well, that's what I gleamed from it.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> You must hate Gareth Bale then for the brazen dive last night!


 
not watched the match or seen highlights.

I am however, convinced that there should be a dubious dives panel and anyone not booked at the time by the ref(and to be fair to the ref its hard to be sure at full speed with one view) should have a yellow card added to their tally after the game.

Diving and for that matter, players feigning injury really pisses me off.

dave


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 7, 2012)

kained&able said:


> not watched the match or seen highlights.
> 
> I am however, convinced that there should be a dubious dives panel and anyone not booked at the time by the ref(and to be fair to the ref its hard to be sure at full speed with one view) should have a yellow card added to their tally after the game.
> 
> ...


 
Do you think this just might have got pulled by your Dubious Dives Panel? It's so bad it's quite funny.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 7, 2012)

he got booked didn't he? so no.

That is class though!

dave


----------



## Corax (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> You must hate Gareth Bale then for the brazen dive last night!


It's creeping into his game more and more I'm afraid.  It's completely unnecessary for a player of his talent, and as is so often the case with divers, he's started to waste chances by rolling around on the floor instead of driving on.  This is what these players never seem to appreciate - that if they stayed on their feet they'd probably score plenty from the opportunities they're throwing away.

I <3 Bale and would happily suck him dry, but it's really disappointing to see this latest 'development' in his game.  I hope someone has a word with him and tells him to stop being a nob - but in truth he's probably being encouraged to do it by one of the coaches, because it's become a feature of the modern game and teams are now feeling like they're at a disadvantage if they don't join in.

Ref's need to start booking players for falling over, and I mean on a regular basis, not just when it's done persistently or completely over the top.  How often do we see it?  I can recall one yellow for diving all season.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 7, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Football's biggest cunt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

it's a friendly gesture in uruguay, he does it to all his team mates in training too.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2012)

xes said:


> Yeah that was a bit silly, especially getting up with the handbags out. But then, he was skipping over the challenge, which he thought was an over zealous one, hence his (over)reaction. Well, that's what I gleamed from it.


 
This.  It was a dive - though given that Skrtel had taken him out once by then already, and would do so again later, I dont blame him for thinking that Agger was probably going to do the same thing.  In any case, it is of course worthwhile to hear fans of the shite harping on about diving because we get to see this video again:

 

Diving against Andorra?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 7, 2012)

Corax said:


> It's creeping into his game more and more I'm afraid. It's completely unnecessary for a player of his talent, and as is so often the case with divers, he's started to waste chances by rolling around on the floor instead of driving on. This is what these players never seem to appreciate - that if they stayed on their feet they'd probably score plenty from the opportunities they're throwing away.
> 
> I <3 Bale and would happily suck him dry, but it's really disappointing to see this latest 'development' in his game. I hope someone has a word with him and tells him to stop being a nob - but in truth he's probably being encouraged to do it by one of the coaches, because it's become a feature of the modern game and teams are now feeling like they're at a disadvantage if they don't join in.
> 
> Ref's need to start booking players for falling over, and I mean on a regular basis, not just when it's done persistently or completely over the top. How often do we see it? I can recall one yellow for diving all season.


To be honest Coraz, I think he has always done, I am constantly amazed how supporters latch on immediately to other teams players or players of teams they dislike doing it but are often totally oblivious to players from the team they support.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I am constantly amazed how supporters latch on immediately to other teams players or players of teams they dislike doing it but are often totally oblivious to players from the team they support.


 
One for all of us to ponder. Tricks, cheats and outright foul play has always been part of the game, but the trend towards theatrics of late is worrying. I wonder what role cameras have had to play. Every blade of grass is covered in glorious HD now. Are players somehow reacting to this?


----------



## Deareg (Feb 7, 2012)

TruXta said:


> One for all of us to ponder. Tricks, cheats and outright foul play has always been part of the game, but the trend towards theatrics of late is worrying. I wonder what role cameras have had to play. Every blade of grass is covered in glorious HD now. Are players somehow reacting to this?


It has been a gradual thing, I noticed it first in United's semi final 2nd leg against Juve in 99, I think it was Yorke who fell over the keepers legs when he had the chance to put the ball into an empty net, I was shocked that he would pass up the chance to score in favour of a penalty, Cole ended up putting the ball in the net.
There were arguments for years about what was or wasn't a foul and the powers that be decided to bring in a rule that any contact should be deemed a foul, I am convinced that this is how we have ended up where we are now with players falling over at the slightest touch, the diving and theatrics followed close behind.

There has always been an element of cheating and diving but now it is like a fucking plague.


----------



## Corax (Feb 7, 2012)

Deareg said:


> To be honest Coraz, I think he has always done


See, he's always (like all players these days) gone down when fouled rather than doing his utmost to stay on his feet. But not when only brushed, barely touched. One of the most appealing aspects of his play during his rise to fame has been his ability to power through tackles, and boy can he do that when he wants to. Falling over when properly, solidly fouled, rather than continuing a run off-balance and then falling flat on his face five paces later, is understandable - and despite wishing that players wouldn't do it, I don't really condemn it and can't see it changing. The difference recently has been that he's started "looking" for the foul _a la_ Adam Whossisname, and "anticipating" it - diving. That wasn't something he used to do.



Deareg said:


> I am constantly amazed how supporters latch on immediately to other teams players or players of teams they dislike doing it but are often totally oblivious to players from the team they support.


Agreed. Unless you're measuring something empirically, then any view on anything will inherently contain some sort of bias, but I think I'm capable of turning the Spurs-goggles off when I want and being objective. Many fans seem to think that doing that would be some sort of betrayal of their club. It's actually really fucking frustrating, because when you're trying to have a conversation with fans of other clubs, not only do they act blind to their own players' failings, they also assume that you're playing the same game. Makes any attempt at discussion utterly pointless.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 7, 2012)

Could this be 'arry's last night for some while as a free man...


----------



## Corax (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd be massively surprised if he was given an immediate custodial, even if found guilty.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with corax for once.  And nowadays I honestly believe most players would dive or whatever to gain an advantage, that includes gerrard.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> I agree with corax for once. And nowadays I honestly believe most players would dive or whatever to gain an advantage, that includes gerrard.


 
Except seemingly Dzeko, Aguero and Silva. We could have won a few more pens this year if they'd, um, stumbled. Still, there's always Mario to massage the stats. He knows the Italian way.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 8, 2012)

I was being dramatic - though I'd imagine that's the kind of thought that would go through defendents heads.

This will be the next step:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presentence_investigation_report


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't follow the round ball game so much, but I would like to salute Harry Redknapp for standing up to the behaviour of one police officer  and solicitor during his trial. The former kept trying to stare him out (I have seen this done, a deliberate intimidation technique) and the latter strongly implied lying under oath. If police and CPS have to resort to such naff techniques it doesn't say much for the strength of their case, and it certainly didn't in this instance given his aquittal.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 8, 2012)

Holy shit! Can we appeal?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2012)

Bye bye Harry. Have fun in the England job.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 8, 2012)

Travesty of justice this


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2012)

The trials and tribulations of the football world.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 8, 2012)

Witness the end, once Harry goes Bale goes to Man U, Modric off to Citeh back to mid table mediocrity for you lot!


----------



## Corax (Feb 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Witness the end, once Harry goes Bale goes to Man U, Modric off to Citeh back to mid table mediocrity for you lot!


Or Mourinho decides he wants a challenge, and to see if he can repeat what he did at Porto.  In which case, even the top two should start worrying.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't panic yet chaps, Levy will have got private detectives all over the FA top brass as we speak...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Or Mourinho decides he wants a challenge, and to see if he can repeat what he did at Porto. In which case, even the top two should start worrying.


 
Or Benitez wants another crack at the Premiership.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Don't panic yet chaps, Levy will have got private detectives all over the FA top brass as we speak...


 

Tell em to clear their bins out.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 8, 2012)

Corax said:


> Or Mourinho decides he wants a challenge, and to see if he can repeat what he did at Porto. In which case, even the top two should start worrying.


 
He wants dosh to spend I think, Porto being the exception as that was his first big job as manager. No way would he join for the challenge he wants money to spend for title challenges which Spurs don't have.


----------



## Corax (Feb 8, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> He wants dosh to spend I think, Porto being the exception as that was his first big job as manager. No way would he join for the challenge he wants money to spend for title challenges which Spurs don't have.


Can't know for sure, but I suspect Levy would bankroll his ambitions to a bigger extent than he would Redknapp or virtually any other manager.  Not to the same level as the rich clubs though admittedly.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 9, 2012)

Meanwhile, Levy's relentless search to make the stadium project work continues. Huge financial shift here, but also social responsibility concerns:


> Initial proposals for the Northumberland development project had said that 200 new homes would be built – 50 per cent of which would be affordable.
> 
> According to a report to the council’s planning sub-committee which is due to be discussed on Monday 13 February, new outline planning application has been submitted to increase the number of flats to 285 but make them all for sale on the open market.


 

http://www.insidehousing.co.uk/ihstory.aspx?storycode=6520350


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 9, 2012)

Also - and not unrelated to the above - Deloitte's annual list of the biggest earners is out today. The diff CL football makes is clear:



> Tottenham had the second-biggest increase, 36 percent, after it reached the quarterfinals in its first Champions League appearance. Its total of 181 million euros pushed it ahead of Premier League leader Manchester City to the 11th spot.


This 36% seems to roughly equate with what we knew earlier about CL revenues from last season being a touch over £40 million:

1. Real Madrid 479.5
2. Barcelona 450.7
3. Manchester United 367.0
4. Bayern Munich 321.4
5. Arsenal 251.1
6. Chelsea 249.8
7. AC Milan 235.1
8. Inter Milan 211.4
9. Liverpool 203.3
10. Schalke 202.4
*11. Tottenham 181.0*
12. Manchester City 169.6
13. Juventus 153.9
14. Marseille 150.4
15. Roma 143.5
16. Borussia Dortmund 138.5
17. Lyon 132.8
18. Hamburg 128.8
19. Valencia 116.8
20. Napoli 114.9

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-league-as-schalke-tottenham-boost-sales.html


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2012)

I've posted this in the dedicated thread but its funny and relevant:


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 9, 2012)

What's Levy going to do? He absolutely has the bollocks to tell the FA to shove it - 'arry has 18 months to run on his contract... What would 'arry want him to do...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 9, 2012)

Even if he does accept the England job, they'll get knocked out in the first round and he'll probably be back at Spurs by August, £10 million richer.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2012)

After the world cup mess I heard Harry saying he's an englishman and a football fan, and what english football fan wouldn't want to be the england manager? he went on to say, of course he wants the job, he's dreamed of it his whole life, as has every english football fan. He then went on to say he doesnt care if they pay him in peanuts (to Schwise Bank Acc 4798573590 Sortcode 283983), he just wants the job (plus 10% of all merchandise sales, and£ 2million golden handshake used notes).


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 9, 2012)

So if 'arry leaves, how about Capello?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 9, 2012)

He's rather low down on the list that has Mourinho at the top, isn't he?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 9, 2012)

Graun today mentioned - in a weirdly, creepily, devoted paean to Redknapp - that he claimed to be as surprised by the signing of Saha as the coterie of journalists milling around at the time it was announced.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 9, 2012)

I think that was one of 'arry's little jokes.

Yep, I agree Levy will try for Mourinho - again. In some ways the timing will never be better...


----------



## Deareg (Feb 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I think that was one of 'arry's little jokes.
> 
> Yep, I agree Levy will try for Mourinho - again. In some ways the timing will never be better...


Can you lot afford him? He is not exactly know for developing players or promoting from the youth teams.


----------



## Corax (Feb 9, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Can you lot afford him? He is not exactly know for developing players or promoting from the youth teams.


He's not met Daniel Levy.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 10, 2012)

Talking of whom:



> *EXCLUSIVE: £10m Harry fee - that's what it will cost to prise manager from the Lane*





> The cost of appointing Harry Redknapp as England boss will exceed £10m - before the FA pay him a penny in wages. *Daniel Levy put a £5m release clause in his contract* and England would also have to pay the remaining 15 months his deal.


LOL x 10

btw, apropos of not very much, I noticed Levy made £25 million net from the last two transfer windows.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 10, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I think that was one of 'arry's little jokes.
> 
> Yep, I agree Levy will try for Mourinho - again. In some ways the timing will never be better...


 
Levy seems like a very shrewd man and I doubt he's going to blow his load over Mourinho.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 10, 2012)

Further to the amended planning application mentioned a few posts up:


> If the deal goes through, Spurs could be facing a bill of just £440,000 for community and infrastructure improvements, passing the remaining £15.5million of costs onto Haringey Council, Transport for London and the Mayor of London’s recently-announced £27million Tottenham Regeneration Fund.


 


> Paul Phillips, project director at Tottenham Hotspur, added: “All major regeneration projects require a level of public sector support, especially in areas with such high levels of deprivation.”
> 
> “We think it is fantastic news for the area that six months on from the riots this is happening, and the Northumberland Development Project does need to be viable for it to be delivered.”


 
Of course you do. So £15 million from Boris (riot money), plus another £15 million here he now knows know he can get away with (because the politicians need this project to be done) - assuming the Council pass this.

So, on the back of an envelope.... there's the untouched CL money (£40 million) and the £25 million made on the last two windows, plus normal income from a season in the Premiership... that appears to be the land grab, professional expenses and other preparation costs covered.

Another envelope: Levy now just needs to fund the build itself, spend significantly on 2 key players in the summer, and keep hold of Modric, Bale and ... 'arry.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 10, 2012)

And in the real world....


----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2012)

Money corrupts everyone cepting 'arry

If he takes the Engerlund Job and they win.....

Arise Lord Harry of Teflon!!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

So 5.30 this afternoon. Very tricky - not the best time to be playing this lot though, as mentioned, a win will restore a 10 point gap to 5th, possibly 11 depending on other results.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

55' for the 3.00pm kick orfs: Well, I'd take this, Liverpool lost, Goons 0-0 and Chelsea 1-0 down. Jesus.


----------



## Corax (Feb 11, 2012)

I generally hate this meme shit, but I can't help myself on this one...


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

For the punters out there, you can still get 7/1 on Betfair for a 6-0 result.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 11, 2012)

Really?

Thats only cos the bookies think it'll go more then 6


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 11, 2012)

For a loanee and a January freebie, the front two aren't looking too shabby.

4-0: "Pardue for England" echos around WHL...


----------



## chieftain (Feb 11, 2012)

Great result. Can't wait for MOTD tonight.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2012)

Excellent stuff. Just a shame we couldn't take a point off Man U today. Hope you pip those Mancunian cunts to the title.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of days old now, but I'd missed this interview with Benny.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/16960846

You can stick Leighton Baines and the rest up yer arse tbh.


----------



## Corax (Feb 12, 2012)

I know laughing at fellow Spurs fans is kinda bad form, but...

In a thread elsewhere comparing Harry potentially leaving with Modric wanting to leave last Summer:



> Originally Posted by*striebs*
> 
> 
> I disagree that Harry is thinking of leaving for what he thinks is a "better offer" elsewhere .
> ...


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 12, 2012)

So, the next five:

Goons (a)
Man Utd (h)
Everton (a)
Stoke (h)
Chelsea (a)

Every kind of football match, and some potential classics. I get the sense the players are relishing every single game atm - no fear, no doubts. If we're still 3rd at the end of that lot....


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 12, 2012)

Be afraid,be very afraid


----------



## xes (Feb 14, 2012)

pixels


----------



## Corax (Feb 14, 2012)

We're signing some unproven young kid in the Summer apparently.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 16, 2012)

Corax said:


> We're signing some unproven young kid in the Summer apparently.



http://tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs/News/uvini-joins-up.page?

Promising stuff. Roll on Stevenage then the Goon show!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone looking to occupy a luchtime might do worse than browse the 400-odd comments below this article:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/feb/15/milan-arsenal-five-talking-points

Marvellous


----------



## chieftain (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh the pitch, the draw, the injuries...

Oh hang on that's the shitheads down the roads excuse list. Well played Stevenage, see you at the lane.


----------



## Corax (Feb 19, 2012)

Gah.  Ninety minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 20, 2012)

I just can't get interested in it. Maybe if we make the semis ...


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 22, 2012)

I can see Levy making a strong case to 'arry; as in... 'arry think about this:

You've never won the league, and you could
Another CL campaign ahead, and more ahead of that
We'll keep the existing top players
More great players this summer
Daily involvment with the best squad you'll ever have
Adoration of the supporters
The England job will come around again soon enough
Timing is of course everything, and it's not ideal that we'll probably be looking for a new manager at exactly the same time as are Chelsea. All in all... bollocks!

p.s. playing the goons at the effemirites in 4 days. Please, lets make the most of it


----------



## chieftain (Feb 23, 2012)

Who is this and what maddness is he peddling: http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-ar...d&utm_campaign=Feed:+arsenal-news+(News+Feed)


----------



## chieftain (Feb 24, 2012)

Sunday 1.30pm at the Arsetime stadium.

Lets hope we stuff 'em!

COYS


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Feb 26, 2012)

We're not entirely unfamilair with the notion that most goons support 'success' rather than the club itself, and that in the years ahead they will disappear even quicker than they materialised.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

HAHA!

Take it you fancy your chances today at North Londons finest?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2012)

Grumble, grumble, grumble


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> will disappear even quicker than they materialised.


 
You mean like your 2-0 lead?


----------



## xes (Feb 26, 2012)

we did just get a little bit spanked.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

2-0, and you fucked it up!


----------



## deadringer (Feb 26, 2012)

we had no shape and failed to play our game today, all credit to arsenal, i hate to have to say.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

Redknapp OUT!!!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> Redknapp OUT!!!


 
LOL

Was a cracking game though, even at 5-2 up I was worried something would go horribly wrong!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 26, 2012)

It was a great game - for 40'.

I hope the FA - and football supporters generally - now realise arry isn't the man for England.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It was a great game - for 40'.
> 
> I hope the FA - and football supporters generally - now realise arry isn't the man for England.


 

what are you talking about, one FA cup in 29 years of football management is not a record to be sniffed at.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2012)

Daniel said:


> LOL
> 
> Was a cracking game though, even at 5-2 up I was worried something would go horribly wrong!



Same feeling I had at 0-2 up!!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Same feeling I had at 0-2 up!!


 
Don't you just hate being right


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It was a great game - for 40'.
> 
> I hope the FA - and football supporters generally - now realise arry isn't the man for England.


 
Wrong target. Will the press?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 26, 2012)

This one is definitely my favourite, I specifically like the bold fella grinning like a Cheshire cat! The people next to him going absolutely crazy, really enjoying their day out! They think they've come to the emirates and this is the start of an ulmighty embarrasing victory over the Arsenal, but NO MATE, that ain't going down today!

As the times show, within 35 minutes and those same fans were probably not celebrating 

Walcott got two past you, how?

As LC keeps saying, his not very good.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 26, 2012)

Everyone thinks they have the prettiest wife at home


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2012)

Every dog has their day, enjoy today goons


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 26, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Every dog has their day, enjoy today goons


 
Indeed


----------



## chieftain (Feb 26, 2012)

Derbies are great and anything can and did happen but in reflection I'm more gutted about Parkers red card, the games he will now miss and how much we will miss him.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Derbies are great and anything can and did happen but in reflection I'm more gutted about Parkers red card, the games he will now miss and how much we will miss him.


Game singular, no?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep, a second yellow = 1 game.

This is really quite interesting; as we've seen, once in a while arry lays his team out wrongly, very occasionally he doesn't adjust correctly, but while he's been Tottenham manager I can't recall him not having a solution. Today he did what he usually does when he adjusts and put a third man in the middle, but it wasn't enough and I'm really not sure he knew what to do next. Not seen that before.

I think he'll be pondering today for some while. It'll certainly irk him - professional pride, etc.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

As I've just said on the **** thread, I'm actually quite pleased Scotty's banned for a game.

He's lost his touch recently, and a bit of time out may well help him regain his composure.  If Harry had dropped him, it would have knocked his confidence.  But this way he gets that break without having to worry that the gaffer's lost faith in him.

Sandro is his heir, and would walk into most teams in the EPL, so it's not as though we don't have an adequate understudy.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, a second yellow = 1 game.
> 
> This is really quite interesting; as we've seen, once in a while arry lays his team out wrongly, very occasionally he doesn't adjust correctly, but while he's been Tottenham manager I can't recall him not having a solution. Today he did what he usually does when he adjusts and put a third man in the middle, but it wasn't enough and I'm really not sure he knew what to do next. Not seen that before.
> 
> I think he'll be pondering today for some while. It'll certainly irk him - professional pride, etc.


 
Tbh I've never though Harry was particularly good at going to Plan B.  I think our come-backs have been more down to his motivational skills than any tactical masterstrokes.

It doesn't bother me really, because he gets Plan A right most of the time.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 26, 2012)

RE Parker: sorry, but but no.

Against the better midfields, arry expects too much - an unreasonable amount - of Parker; by all means take the piss a little against mid table teams, but not away at a club like the goons.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 26, 2012)

Dear Mr London_Calling - whilst I respect and often enjoy you post's elsewhere on the forum - on the footy thread time and time again you are a fucking baboon. For that reason alone I hope you are feeling as shity as possible right now, even if you say you aren't, no person could posture quite as much as you and not feel down to day.



Love and kisses, AFC xxxxxx


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 26, 2012)

A gypsy supporting the goons - well, at least you share a heritage with your club.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 27, 2012)

I think in England you eat too much sugar and meat and not enough vegetables.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 27, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> A gypsy supporting the goons - well, at least you share a heritage with your club.


 
And Ray "utter twonk" Parlour!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 27, 2012)

Who's getting one then?


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 27, 2012)

Get back to us when you qualify for the CL.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 27, 2012)

Season's not over yet, you realise you have not technically qualified yet?


----------



## Corax (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a solution to Bale's unfortunate new diving habit.

Sit him down, make sure he's paying attention, and show him this video:


----------



## chieftain (Feb 27, 2012)

Think back fellow Spurs fans to not so long ago and how beating us meant nothing to the goons, remember the "your not even our rivals anymore" slant and the smugness that was once so evident.

Now think how much playing well in the second half of a derby and beating us at home means to them.

We've come along way in the past few seasons and we haven't finished yet.

Bad day at the office on Sunday but onwards and upwards, it's been a great season so far and it's set to be exciting to the end.

COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2012)

I know I've been making the same point for months now, but the focus has always been getting through to the end of March still with a good chance of CL  - the gap is now seven points and the next three games are Man Utd (h), Everton (a) and Chelsea (h).


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 28, 2012)

The problem is that everyone is going to various parts of the world to play international games. They don't come back until Friday so there's hardly anyone in all week. It's crazy build-up to massive games at this stage of the season and with us playing Manchester United next week. It's difficult, the schedule. We've got people going to Mexico. One lad is off to New Zealand on a 34-hour flight.​


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 28, 2012)

.. says (apparently) the next England manager. I should think that comment alone should exclude him from consideration.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 3, 2012)

Well - looking on the bright side -  if we do win tomorrow it'll still be ten points to 4th.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 4, 2012)

This might be interesting:

*Metropolitan Police* ‏ @*metpoliceuk* 
PS Sweeny is tweeting an officer’s view of Spurs @*spursofficial* V Man U @*Manutd_fc* today. Follow @*MPSHaringey* from 1pm #*MatchDayCop*


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Booyah, its on.  We is blates gonna kick them skanky mankies back down the M6.  Them as bin disrespectin too long an its time to batter them like cod, y'getme blud.


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

_"You're just a shit Man City"_ lol


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> Booyah, its on. We is blates gonna kick them skanky mankies back down the M6. Them as bin disrespectin too long an its time to batter them like cod, y'getme blud.


 
You lot are challenging Liverpool for the 70% possession but no goals Cup.


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh FFS. 

I was about to reply that our defence was doing a bit of an Arsenal impression, but Young made the point for me.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2012)

You've got all of the possession according to the BBC (63%) - but none of the goals 

(Oops - just spotted near identical comment above!)


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2012)

0-3!


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

The camera was on Ashley Young and the commentator said:



> Well it's Ashley _Goal_ today!


 
Well y'know, they all look alike don't they?


----------



## chieftain (Mar 4, 2012)

Grumble, groan, oh no and a fuck it sums it all up for me!

I'm on the really on the wrong side of my love/hate football paradox


----------



## Daniel (Mar 4, 2012)

That 10 point, I mean 7 point, oh sorry 4 point gap (forgive me it's hard to keep up these days) isn't looking so big now is it?

Mind the gap boys


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Your _face_ is a 4 point gap.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 4, 2012)

LOL!

<3


----------



## xes (Mar 4, 2012)

arse flapping cunty ballbag lips.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 4, 2012)

You're still going to buy Adebayor aren't you? Please.


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> You're still going to buy Adebayor aren't you? Please.


Ade had an excellent game, especially in the first half.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2012)

606 was quite funny.  "Stop wasting time and get Arry into the England job now!" seemed to be the consensus.

What are your positions on this important matter?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 4, 2012)

I refer the gentleman to post #1269 of this thread made on the 28th December:



> I keep looking at that 9-game period from Citeh away on 22nd Jan to Chelsea away on 24th March and wonder how the hell we're going to hang on to 4th, never mind 3rd. In that period - as well as Citeh and Chelsea - we have the goons away and Liverpool away. All four away. Plus Man Utd at home.
> 
> Also there's Newcastle and Stoke at home and Everton away - all battles.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-official-thread.275412/page-43#post-10775811


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

I think we'll be lucky to avoid relegation.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17201215

its live on three counties radio


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2012)

Oops.


----------



## xes (Mar 7, 2012)

hehe


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2012)

All part of 'Arry's tactical masterplan...


----------



## Corax (Mar 7, 2012)

Why do our players keep dying?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2012)

goon goalkeeper ....


> "I would not settle right now for fourth place. We are four points behind the other north London club – I am not going to say their name – and hopefully we can challenge them.
> 
> "Hopefully Chelsea can challenge them for fourth place and I would be really pleased to see them in the Europa League next season. That would be fantastic. Hopefully they will be looking at this result and are looking over their shoulders.


 







^ In conversation with Arsene.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 8, 2012)

Onwards we march with Bolton at home next, come on you silverware!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep, and it's quite soon - a week on Saturday. I presume it's still Wembley for the semis?

RE Bolton: should anyone be interested, and assuming any remain:


> All remaining tickets will go on general sale from 3pm on Monday, March 12.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 9, 2012)

> HARRY Redknapp has defended Gareth Bale’s precarious goalmouth balance, claiming the midfielder has an inner-ear issue.​


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2012)

Source?

 if true.

Make me Spurs manager, and I'd be combining a bit of this:





With a bit of this:


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2012)

Corax said:


> Source?


Fwiw, I saw it on The Daily Mash.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 10, 2012)

Harry out?


----------



## marshall (Mar 10, 2012)

Didn't this happen last year too?  Typical spuds, love it, 5th at best.


----------



## Corax (Mar 10, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Harry out?


Not just Harry, Levy too.  He's brought nothing but misery to us.

Looking on the bright side, Thursdays are a bit boring.


----------



## agricola (Mar 11, 2012)

Harry cracking up?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17328633


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't wait for the awkward moment when Spurs don't get Champions League football...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2012)

agricola said:


> Harry cracking up?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17328633


 
What a stat Mr.Redknapp came up with at the end of that interview, 9 times out of 100 we woulda have scored


----------



## PlaidDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Daniel said:


> What a stat Mr.Redknapp came up with at the end of that interview, 9 times out of 100 we woulda have scored


He said 99...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2012)

No he didn't he clearly said 9!


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2012)

agricola said:


> Harry cracking up?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17328633


Getting in some practise for  when he's Ingurland manager


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Can't wait for the awkward moment when Spurs don't get Champions League football...



Yeah, it'll be nearly as funny as when RVP fucks off to Citeh... If it happens


----------



## Daniel (Mar 11, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Yeah, it'll be nearly as funny as when RVP fucks off to Citeh... If it happens


 
As you said, nearly, but not quite as funny.


----------



## Corax (Mar 11, 2012)

If we'd beaten Everton I wouldn't have been too confident of getting 3rd, but having lost to them, it's nailed on.

Welcome to the perverse mentality of Tottenham Hotspur FC.

(and/or the blind optimism of their fans...)


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 11, 2012)

The worst thing any Spurs fan can ever do is start believing (should be our motto tbh). the Euro year was our fluke imo.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 12, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> *16 games remaining: 10 points the gap*
> 
> ^ may as well start the countdown.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 12, 2012)

Awaken?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2012)

On a cheerier note, Steven Caulker looked great again on Sunday as Swansea beat Citeh.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 13, 2012)

paulhackett said:


>


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 13, 2012)

> Where they find some owners now, I don’t know. I remember the first guy they brought in at Portsmouth from Saudi Arabia somewhere. He looked like they pulled him off the stall outside. He looked like the only Arab who didn’t have oil in his garden.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Awaken?


I got apewanker, not sure if it is one word or two though.


----------



## Corax (Mar 13, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I got apewanker, not sure if it is one word or two though.


In fourteen states it'll give you a sentence.

_*Badoom-tish!*_


----------



## chieftain (Mar 16, 2012)

Bolton in the FA

COYS


----------



## deadringer (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm hoping a win here out of the PL will jolt us out of the current run, ready for Stoke on wed.

We'll see.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 16, 2012)

em....Mourinho?


----------



## Corax (Mar 16, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> em....Mourinho?


I'd prefer Rodgers.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 17, 2012)

Bale got his first FA cup goal for Spuds ...


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2012)

We are Spurs.  We are lol.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 17, 2012)

Goal by Walker.....going to be a good game.....


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh.  Look what Happens when Gareth 'Daley' Bale deigns to play as a winger for a minute.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 17, 2012)

What the fuck is going on.....


----------



## Deareg (Mar 17, 2012)

What happened to the Bolton player?


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2012)

This is horrific.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 17, 2012)

Did he just drop dead?


----------



## Dandred (Mar 17, 2012)

Fuck me this is mental.....


----------



## Deareg (Mar 17, 2012)

I have the game on but went out to the kitchen, no idea what happened.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2012)

If proper paramedics are on hand then you'd expect them to be able to resus him these days.  I hope so anyway.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 17, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have the game on but went out to the kitchen, no idea what happened.


 
Same here, I just went for a fag and came back and play had stopped....


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

Whats happened?


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2012)

Seems it was nothing to do with the football.  Commentators said there was no one near him, just collapsed.  Bloody hell.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

just put 5 live on, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Whats happened?


Patrice Muamba receiving CPR in the middle of the pitch in front of 30,000 people.  Sobering to say the least.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Mar 17, 2012)

Muamba was face down & seemed to be having a fit, then camera panned away. A lot of players seemed sickened by the sight. Very worrying,


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

ESPN tunnel reporter claims he wasn't breathing when he was stretchered off.


----------



## Deareg (Mar 17, 2012)

Game abandoned.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2012)

Terrible news. Shocking stuff.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2012)

This doesn't look good. Come on big fella, fight it.


----------



## JimW (Mar 17, 2012)

Just heard, poor sod.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2012)

So does this mean a replay at WHL or at Bolton?


----------



## Corax (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope he's okay, but I'm afraid the chances of that are tiny. CPR rarely revives anyone, it just keeps the brain oxygenated - to some extent. If the defib didn't do the job then even if they revive him once he's at hospital then it's not a good outlook after that length of time. 
I hope they brought him round in the ambulance.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

Corax said:


> I hope he's okay, but I'm afraid the chances of that are tiny. CPR rarely revives anyone, it just keeps the brain oxygenated - to some extent. If the defib didn't do the job then even if they revive him once he's at hospital then it's not a good outlook after that length of time.
> I hope they brought him round in the ambulance.


 
I think CPR is just keeping the brain oxygenated , it can't revive someone if their heart has stopped , only defib can do that (if I remember my first aid training correctly.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So does this mean a replay at WHL or at Bolton?


 
I don't think that matters right now.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2012)

savoloysam said:


> I don't think that matters right now.



Fine. After a decent period of mumbling about how it makes you fink, and how it really brings it home that it's only a game (as though that would pass unnoticed in the absence of player fatalities) and what a precious fing life is and that, could someone with a good handle on the rule book confirm that the replay would be 90 mins at WHL with a nil-nil start?


----------



## xes (Mar 17, 2012)

hope he pulls through, poor lad


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Fine. After a decent period of mumbling about how it makes you fink, and how it really brings it home that it's only a game (as though that would pass unnoticed in the absence of player fatalities) and what a precious fing life is and that, could someone with a good handle on the rule book confirm that the replay would be 90 mins at WHL with a nil-nil start?


replay 90 mins at WHL


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Fine. After a decent period of mumbling about how it makes you fink, and how it really brings it home that it's only a game (as though that would pass unnoticed in the absence of player fatalities) and what a precious fing life is and that, could someone with a good handle on the rule book confirm that the replay would be 90 mins at WHL with a nil-nil start?


 
Fuck off.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> replay 90 mins at WHL



Ta.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So does this mean a replay at WHL or at Bolton?


 
wanker cunt


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Ta.


you could have just googled like I did rather than be an insensitive cunt.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Fine. After a decent period of mumbling about how it makes you fink, and how it really brings it home that it's only a game (as though that would pass unnoticed in the absence of player fatalities) and what a precious fing life is and that, could someone with a good handle on the rule book confirm that the replay would be 90 mins at WHL with a nil-nil start?


 
How did you get so bitter? What has happened to you?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> you could have just googled like I did rather than be an insensitive cunt.




It's a perfectly legitimate question for the Spurs thread. There's already a separate thread that's been established for fretting about Muamba.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Mar 17, 2012)

From twitter #PrayForMuamba10 mins ago
BREAKING: Ambulance crew confirms that they got Fabrice Muamba breathing again. Let's stay positive folks!
Several tweets, so hopefully this is true


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 17, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> It's a perfectly legitimate question for the Spurs thread. There's already a separate thread that's been established for fretting about Muamba.


 
I didnt have much respect for you before these last few posts, but I dont have any now. Nothing you ever say on these threads will ever resonate with anything to me except the static buzz of a morally and ethically empty person.

Not that you'll give a shit.

Enjoy that lonely life of yours


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 17, 2012)

sky sports says he is stable


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Not that you'll give a shit.


 
Perceptive of you.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Perceptive of you.


 
I bet you ate live otters for dinner. ((((your soul))))


----------



## xes (Mar 18, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> It's a perfectly legitimate question for the Spurs thread. There's already a separate thread that's been established for fretting about Muamba.


does that = you've got to be a  cunt? I don't think it does.  But there you were, being a cunt. My boss has an a daughter who has Autism, she isn't really aware that some of the things she says can sound bang out of order, she just says them because that's what comes to her mind and she says the first thing on her mind, without bringing in other peoples feelings. What's your excuse?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 18, 2012)

The tyranny of collective ersatz grief got on my nerves in 1997 when Diana croaked and it got on my nerves yesterday too. The convention seems to be now not only that you can't speak ill of the dead, but that you can't talk about any external consequences of the death (and yes, I realise the chap in question is not dead, but stable) of a youthful public figure until a certain, unspecifiable, period of time has elapsed.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 18, 2012)

Internet intolerence. LOL. Should it be tolerated...

I remember being at WHL and a minutes' silence was announced for someone called Ken Bigley - a scouser working in Iraq (who'd just been beheaded, iirc) and who the BBC portrayed in news bulletins as some noble beast: he was basically an economic mercenary who took a gamble in a war zone. The whole crowd stood up like lemmings. Huge pressure to conform on these momentary emotional peaks.

I did hear Glenda also tried to get a minutes' silence for his departed dog... probably a little unfair.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 18, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> a minutes' silence was announced for someone called Ken Bigley - a scouser working in Iraq who'd been beheaded, iirc: basically an economic mercenary who took a gamble in a war zone. The whole crowd stood up like lemmings..


 
Quite. And lol.

The link between thuggery and gross sentimentalism is well known, football fandom seems to lean the same way.


----------



## savoloysam (Mar 18, 2012)

Maurice you're a complete and fucking utter dickhead.

Don't take that the wrong way.


----------



## Corax (Mar 18, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The tyranny of collective ersatz grief got on my nerves in 1997 when Diana croaked and it got on my nerves yesterday too.


There's a _*huge*_ difference between the self-induced hysteria and emotional pornography that surrounded Diana's death (with people saying it was like "one of their family" had died - urgh) and people feeling and expressing a totally reasonable level of empathy and concern for a young man who had apparently dropped dead in front of them as they were watching the match. Perhaps you saw things elsewhere that got you so riled, but all I saw on here was a proportional human response, not irrational mob-melodrama.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 18, 2012)

Chelsea if we beat them next time round, anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 19, 2012)

...Stoke at WHL on Wednesday. We'll need the BFG back for that one.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2012)

Tonight:


> Citeh vs. Chelsea
> Everton vs. Goons
> Tottenham vs. Stoke


It could all go so well, or so horribly wrong.....  three home wins, pleeease.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 21, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Tonight:
> 
> It could all go so well, or so horribly wrong..... three home wins, pleeease.


 
We all need someone to talk to, I talk to my wife. She keeps me going


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep, she's mentioned that when I pop around.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 21, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Yep, she's mentioned that when I pop around.


 
"It is better to fail aiming high than to succeed aiming low. And we of Spurs have set our sights very high, so high in fact that even failure will have in it an echo of glory."​​


----------



## deadringer (Mar 21, 2012)

Balls. Hopefully it's just spurs doing it the hard way, as always.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 21, 2012)

Phew!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Balls. Hopefully it's just spurs doing it the hard way, as always.


yes the hard way to mediocrity


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 22, 2012)

"We just seem to have lost our way"


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 22, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> "It is better to fail aiming high than to succeed aiming low. And we of Spurs have set our sights very high, so high in fact that even failure will have in it an echo of glory."​


 

Quiet in here today...


----------



## chieftain (Mar 22, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Quiet in here today...


 
Boo, hiss, and more booing


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> "It is better to fail aiming high than to succeed aiming low. And we of Spurs have set our sights very high, so high in fact that even failure will have in it an echo of glory."​​


so 51 years of failure's in fact heroic?

you're delusional


----------



## deadringer (Mar 22, 2012)

'BREAKING NEWS' - Arsenal slightly better than Spurs.


----------



## Corax (Mar 22, 2012)

I heart Tottenham Lolspurs.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## paulhackett (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## London_Calling (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggest game of the season so far, I suppose. Lest you didn't know, it's the early kick off tomorrow at 12.45 - win it and the gap is 8 points with 8  to go...


----------



## Corax (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a must-win game.

As were the last few.


----------



## Corax (Mar 24, 2012)

This Chelsea team really are utter, utter scum. Everything that's wrong with the EPL.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, ok; the nightmare run of fixtures now ends, and the run-in begins - glad and a little surprised to be comfortably 4th and still with  more than a sniff of 3rd.

Fwiw, I'd take our last eight games over what both Chelsea and the goons have -  obv. 3rd is pref to 4th as we'd avoid the Young Boys scenario <shudder>. 5th, well, that would be disappointing now in all the circs.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 24, 2012)

paulhackett said:


>


 
Probably just me but I think the person who took that pic is a wanker.


----------



## Corax (Mar 24, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Probably just me but I think the person who took that pic is a wanker.


It doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 24, 2012)

10 points and you fucked it up



hahahahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## chieftain (Mar 27, 2012)

Back to the FA cup, come on lads!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 27, 2012)

Will Ossie's knees go all trembley...


----------



## deadringer (Mar 27, 2012)

Please don't let this go to a replay.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 27, 2012)

Oooh, that's much more like it.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 27, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Will Ossie's knees go all trembley...


Yus ​ 
Chelsea here we come, concrete corporate hell bowl, erm, here we come >


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 28, 2012)

... in two and a half weeks.

Feels a little odds, whatever happens, we're not going to travel further than Watford and Stevenage.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 28, 2012)

result, bring on Chel$ki, (toe punts ball and shouts "HAVE IT")


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 28, 2012)

Would love to go to the semi, but as a non-regular I guess that's near impossible.  Wouldn't seem right either taking a ticket when there are so many who pay week in week out and won't get to go...


----------



## deadringer (Mar 28, 2012)

Think it'll be hard enough for members to go, from what i understand season tickets get first dibs, then other members enter a ballot for the remaining tickets, with loyalty points maybe playing a part, i was getting confused by then. Members can apply from 9.30 tomorrow.


----------



## Corax (Mar 28, 2012)

The way ticketing's done these days is fucking rubbish. I really wanted to take my 7 year old boy to watch Spurs at St Mary's when they play Southampton next season, as a treat.  As far as I can tell, that's impossible these days.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 29, 2012)

If only: http://www.sabotagetimes.com/footba...-xi-v-tottenham-hotspur-greatest-xi-who-wins/


----------



## deadringer (Mar 29, 2012)

Corax said:


> The way ticketing's done these days is fucking rubbish. I really wanted to take my 7 year old boy to watch Spurs at St Mary's when they play Southampton next season, as a treat. As far as I can tell, that's impossible these days.


 

Few seasons ago before i was a member i wanted to get a couple of tickets for away at man city, i waited until a couple of weeks before the game and rang the box office and they had a some unsold. With Southampton being nearer and having a smaller capacity it could be more difficult, but you never know.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 30, 2012)

> *FA CUP - SEMI-FINAL*
> Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea
> Wembley Stadium
> Sunday, April 15
> ...


I suppose that means Adrian 'face like a slapped arse' Chiles


----------



## Deareg (Mar 31, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Few seasons ago before i was a member i wanted to get a couple of tickets for away at man city, i waited until a couple of weeks before the game and rang the box office and they had a some unsold. With Southampton being nearer and having a smaller capacity it could be more difficult, but you never know.


You could probably get tickets for City right up until kickoff.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 31, 2012)

Well done QPR - 4-0 tomorrow and the rightful order is restored.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm, and Citeh had a bad day, which might mean they'll be especially fired up next match - at the Effemirites.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice to finish the match with five lads on the pitch we've had since they were, at most, 17-18 year olds (Bale, Walker, Livermore, Rose, Lennon) - Livermore obv. longest.

Back to the countdown, then: Seven games to go, five points the gap....

Hell of a match in prospect next week at Sunderland... it's the early Sat kick orf.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 3, 2012)

Brilliant stuff, this makes it all much more interesting! COYS


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 4, 2012)

early Saturday at Sunderland, and then Monday - home to Norwich.

Martin Jol could do us another favour on Monday when Fulham host Chelsea. Maybe.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 4, 2012)

It's certainly been an exciting season, after 'the blip' i'm starting to have hope again. Roll on Saturday!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2012)

Keeping abreast of Steven Caulker's development on loan at Swansea:


> Rodgers said: 'I spoke to Harry at length (following last weekend's 3-1 defeat at White Hart Lane), and just generally he understands Steven has had a fantastic season and it will be between now and the end of the season before they determine where he will go, it will depend on the club and where they are at.
> 
> 'He has made a massive jump in his career through playing games here, and it's down to where they see him fitting in there next season.
> 
> ...


 
​Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2125193/Brendan-Rodgers-wants-Steven-Caulker-back.html#ixzz1rFL8uG4n​ 
Also, Kyle Naughton is still first choice right back for Norwich, Pienaar is obv. doing well at Everton, Bassong is being Bassong at Wolves and Andros Townsend seems to be doing ok at Brum. Those are the main successes - Bostock can't get a game under the nutter at Swindon.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 7, 2012)

Loaning out Kyle Walker for a few seasons seems to have been the making of him, he's had an amazing season, hopefully it will be the same as these boys.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 7, 2012)

Unchanged - meaning Lennon is on the bench:


> STARTING LINE-UP
> Friedel; Walker, Gallas, Kaboul, Assou-Ekotto; Parker, Modric, Sandro; Van der Vaart, Adebayor, Bale.
> SUBS
> Cudicini, Nelsen, Kranjcar, Lennon, Livermore, Defoe, Saha.


 
This is proper, drilling into data intell:


> Harry Redknapp is unbeaten in his last 14 Premier League matches against teams managed by Martin O'Neill.


----------



## Corax (Apr 7, 2012)

Gotta pull their fingers out in the 2nd half.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 9, 2012)

Bye, fourth.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Oh, and 12 points the gap to the goons - still 10 points to 5th place. With 15 matches remaining... not quite time for the smelling salts. Yet.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 9, 2012)

Harry might as well go off to england


----------



## Corax (Apr 9, 2012)

I've started incubating a conspiranoid theory that Arry's done a deal with the FA to get himself sacked so they don't have to pay compensation.


----------



## marshall (Apr 9, 2012)

he hasn't got the smarts to be a top international mngr, always starts great, then fades, then moves.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 9, 2012)

Those Geordie boys are gonna finish 4th.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 9, 2012)

5 games remaining; 3 away (QPR, Bolton, Villa), 2 at home (Blackburn, Fulham).

Probably do us a favour to get knocked out the Cup next week - Chelsea have that and Barca to think about.

Newcastle still have Chelsea, Man City and Everton.

So the good news is... 'on paper' we have to be favs for CL still....


----------



## xes (Apr 10, 2012)

by the by. Football is dead to me.

It's all a fix, so that we're not inthe champions league next year with a new manager from some lower league team who'll get us rellegated within 3 seconds of being in charge.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2012)

Norwich, I ask you... tsk tsk!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 10, 2012)

'arry set the team up wrong again, I fear....


----------



## chieftain (Apr 10, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Those Geordie boys are gonna finish 4th.


 
They're the only team with more chance of shooting themselves in the foot than we have!


----------



## Deareg (Apr 10, 2012)

chieftain said:


> They're the only team with more chance of shooting themselves in the foot than we have!


I give you Manchester Cityyyyyyy.


----------



## xes (Apr 11, 2012)

spurs'll be lucky if they finish 6th at this rate.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 12, 2012)

Might cheer us up a little; I think this is from the end of January, the site was pretty well cleared at that point:


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2012)

Somebody needs to get Arsenal catering to serve up some of that end of season lasagne


----------



## chieftain (Apr 13, 2012)

So big game for us at an unusual time on Sunday (6pm ITV1)

Thoughts, predictions, price of fish anyone?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm thinking nice big - wiiiiiiiide - pitch.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Somebody needs to get Arsenal catering to serve up some of that end of season lasagne


 
Why Arsenal?


----------



## deadringer (Apr 13, 2012)

chieftain said:


> So big game for us at an unusual time on Sunday (6pm ITV1)
> 
> Thoughts, predictions, price of fish anyone?


 
The time still baffles, how the wishes of a TV station can take precedent over the fears of the Met (2 sets of rival London fans, travelling the same direction and home again after a full days drinking...) i'll never know.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Why Arsenal?


so they get sick and lose a few games


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2012)

Liverpool and Everton fans wanting Chelsea to win so they have a better chance of winning the cup. Who what have thought it a season or a few back?


----------



## deadringer (Apr 13, 2012)

ska invita said:


> so they get sick and lose a few games


 
Think you'll find that was West Ham


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking logically at the latest goal-that-wasn't:

1.The Ref either saw the ball cross the line or he didn't
2. If he did, he's bent
3. If he didn't, he took a blind guess

So the question has to be why would a ref who didn't see the ball cross the line award a goal when in, literally, every other sport the presumption is with the defence?


----------



## deadringer (Apr 15, 2012)

I always thought that they have to be 100% sure to give it, so he must have been sure it crossed the line. Chelsea still won by plenty though, so it's all immaterial


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 15, 2012)

It is material; the score was 0-1, John Terry was lying in Tottehman's goal mouth, Bale and Lennon were on the pitch and the ball was still in play.


----------



## deadringer (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you believe the result would have been different had that not been given?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2012)

Of course. Chasing a game at 0-2 is entirely different from sticking to your game plan at 0-1.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2012)

These things happen. Could have been worse Chelsea could have Ashley Young in their team.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm sure others won't agree with this but .... after almost a full season I'm approaching the point where I might actually prefer Crouch's consistency to what Adebeyor offers. Adebeyor is a fine player but ....


----------



## Corax (Apr 16, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Do you believe the result would have been different had that not been given?


Impossible to tell, but it would have been nice to find out.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 16, 2012)

battered & bruised but not torn!!


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 16, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Of course. Chasing a game at 0-2 is entirely different from sticking to your game plan at 0-1.


It was 2-1 very, very shortly afterwards, though, which is basically a reversion to your "0-1 game plan".  If anything, Spurs were better off at that point, since they also had momentum and a sense of righteous injustice.  Still didn't help them  in the slightest.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2012)

You kind of missed out the potential for 1-1. Even, had the ref allowed play to continue as he should, 1-1 while Terry was still lying on the floor in the Tottenham goalmouth. Who knows.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2012)

if it had been 2-1 or 3-1 you might have grounds for grumbling about what ifs but 5-1's a drubbing too far


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 16, 2012)

Now Manchester United are 2-1 down on aggregate, they are in a better position than when they started the game at 1-1.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 16, 2012)

> *Referee declares Chelsea winners of the Superbowl*
> 
> 16-04-12
> REFEREE Martin Atkinson has announced that Chelsea Rovers won their game in straight sets yesterday.
> ...


 
http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...helsea-winners-of-the-superbowl-201204165126/


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2012)

It was the ref's fault.  He's also to blame for the wheels falling off.

'Arry for England!


----------



## Corax (Apr 19, 2012)

So, seeing as we Spurs fans have built up a certain spirit of fraternity on this thread, and previous seasons' versions, I thought it might be nice if we all support the same team next year too.

At the moment I'm leaning towards Man United, but then Man City can't cock it up so royally two seasons in a row surely? I'm dis-counting Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal because they're cunts - but maybe Newcastle would be fun, they seem to have started getting it together again.

So, when we all ditch the mob at WHL for being a bunch of no-mark mentally-weak bottling heat-breaking utter utter bastards who make me cry every fucking season, who shall we cheer on together?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 19, 2012)

Corax said:


> So, seeing as we Spurs fans have built up a certain spirit of fraternity on this thread, and previous seasons' versions, I thought it might be nice if we all support the same team next year too.
> 
> At the moment I'm leaning towards Man United, but then Man City can't cock it up so royally two seasons in a row surely? I'm dis-counting Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal because they're cunts - but maybe Newcastle would be fun, they seem to have started getting it together again.
> 
> So, when we all ditch the mob at WHL for being a bunch of no-mark mentally-weak bottling heat-breaking utter utter bastards who make me cry every fucking season, who shall we cheer on together?


United, or I will swear at you.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> So, seeing as we Spurs fans have built up a certain spirit of fraternity on this thread, and previous seasons' versions, I thought it might be nice if we all support the same team next year too.
> 
> At the moment I'm leaning towards Man United, but then Man City can't cock it up so royally two seasons in a row surely? I'm dis-counting Liverpool, Chelsea and Arsenal because they're cunts - but maybe Newcastle would be fun, they seem to have started getting it together again.
> 
> So, when we all ditch the mob at WHL for being a bunch of no-mark mentally-weak bottling heat-breaking utter utter bastards who make me cry every fucking season, who shall we cheer on together?


 
Luton Town FC. The mutual hate between them and the FA is heartwarming!


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes.

Or come and join the claret and blue army.  Bit of a busman's holiday though, to be fair.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 21, 2012)

0-0, goons and Chelsea: that was the right result for us, wasn't it?


----------



## Corax (Apr 21, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> 0-0, goons and Chelsea: that was the right result for us, wasn't it?


I wanted them both to lose, but I'll take the draw.


----------



## Deareg (Apr 21, 2012)

I would have thought that an Arsenal win would have been the best result, can't see you lot catching the gooners now so your rivals for fourth losing should be what you want to happen?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> 0-0, goons and Chelsea: that was the right result for us, wasn't it?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## chieftain (Apr 23, 2012)

Shitehawks and Massive hairy bollocks. There's more to this than a simple dip in form I tells ya!

As you were disappointed souls


----------



## chieftain (Apr 23, 2012)

Not often a defender wins this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17734248

Well done boy


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 23, 2012)

Wasn't there some suspect betting around that too?

Not suggesting he didn't deserve it, just that someone had some inside info.


----------



## chieftain (Apr 23, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Wasn't there some suspect betting around that too?
> 
> Not suggesting he didn't deserve it, just that someone had some inside info.


 
Come on now clodhopper, don't pile in and piss on the only piece of good footy news we've had for weeks


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry 

Just wondering if Harry made a few quid.


----------



## Corax (Apr 23, 2012)

chieftain said:


> Not often a defender wins this:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17734248
> 
> Well done boy


Well deserved that.  He's pretty much the only guy who has shown any bollocks recently.

Although they kind of ruined it by putting Gareth Fucking Bale in their team of the year.


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2012)

Thread's gone a bit quiet ain't it?  lol

Blackburn.  FFS.  Surely Blackburn...

Surely?


----------



## tommers (Apr 27, 2012)

Fighting for their lives.  It'll be a tough game.


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 28, 2012)

It probably won't be, though.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2012)

^ Appropriate user name.

Goons draw, Newcastle hammered. Good day, kind of.

Blackburn tomorrow and then the game in hand vs. Bolton on Weds - neither are going to play it tight, that's fo sho. Looking at two wins, surely ...


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 28, 2012)

Spurs will come good yet.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 29, 2012)

In giving the job to Croydon's finest, the FA have presumably taken the pragmatic view (a) arry's not worth the min of £10 million it would cost them, and (b) it's not worth the grief having to deal with Levy anyway.

Quite in which order is anyones guess.

Going to be very interesting to see what effect this has on the remaining games...


----------



## chieftain (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely stuff, keep up the improved work lads


----------



## London_Calling (May 2, 2012)

Slightly important game tonight - def fancy us as Bolton have to come out to play.


----------



## xes (May 2, 2012)

Corker from Modrich


----------



## agricola (May 2, 2012)

xes said:


> Corker from Modrich


 
not half


----------



## xes (May 2, 2012)

Feel a bit sorry for bolton, they could have had at least 4


----------



## Corax (May 2, 2012)

That's rather more like it.

Still pissed off that other than Walker and Sandro we appear to have assembled a team of eunachs.


----------



## deadringer (May 2, 2012)

Was worried the 1st 15 of the second half, could have been another one of those nights.... Good to get a fair few goals as well, confidence for the last two games. 1 point from 3rd, 2 to go.


----------



## London_Calling (May 3, 2012)

So ... Newcastle vs. Citeh on Sunday and we're at Villa the same day. Goons play NAArwich at home.

Chelsea are out of contention for 4th but the soddinng great elephant is the CL Final - 4th doesn't count if they win the bloody thing, does it?


----------



## The39thStep (May 3, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So ... Newcastle vs. Citeh on Sunday and we're at Villa the same day. Goons play NAArwich at home.
> 
> Chelsea are out of contention for 4th but the soddinng great elephant is the CL Final - 4th doesn't count if they win the bloody thing, does it?


 
Nope, although I am hoping that you finish third , Arsenal fourth and we win the CL


----------



## London_Calling (May 6, 2012)

> TEAM NEWS
> The team is unchanged for the third-successive match, with Scott Parker back from injury to take his place on the bench.
> STARTING LINE-UP
> Friedel; Walker, Gallas, Kaboul, Rose; Lennon, Modric, Sandro, Bale; Van der Vaart; Adebayor.
> ...


There is absoutely no reason to not win today... <holds breath>


----------



## London_Calling (May 6, 2012)

a deflected goal against, and down to ten men: not ideal ...


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2012)

As things stand it is down to the last game of the season for 3rd - 6th then? 

Kinda hope Man Utd pile in about 5 goals today to make it a really decent last weekends footy.


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2012)

Here we go.... the big one.

BTW saw this :"Harry Redknapp denies Tottenham have agreed a £32m deal with Barcelona for Wales winger Gareth Bale."
...I bet Bale is gone by the start of next season, no matter what else happens


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> There is absoutely no reason to not win today... <holds breath>


 
That team line-up... 

Rose is suspended ain't he?

ETA: Yes, he is. Don't know where you got it from, but they're clearly sourcing their info from madeupistan.

ETAA: Doh, that post was from last week!  Dumbass


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)

Not a bad start.  

Come on West Brom!


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2012)

FTR: Half time on the last day of the season - can we all go home now?

1 Man City 38 64 89
2 Man Utd 38 56 89
3 Tottenham 38 24 69


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> FTR: Half time on the last day of the season - can we all go home now?
> 
> 1 Man City 38 64 89
> 2 Man Utd 38 56 89
> 3 Tottenham 38 24 69


 
Na, but you can go home now.

Mind that gap on the way home though.


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2012)

Ballsacks.

Come on Bayern!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## London_Calling (May 13, 2012)

There's only one Bayern Munich!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 13, 2012)

What the hell are your strikers up to?













(17 goals apiece isn't too shabby, mind)


----------



## Big Gunz (May 14, 2012)

What the hell is Defoe up to indeed! 

Why step down a few divisions?

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/article4312774.ece


----------



## chieftain (May 14, 2012)

In the bigger scheme of things 4th's not to bad, I thought we might even have fucked 4th up at one point!

Whats disappointing is that we played so well for much of the season and then fucked ourselves... again!

Typical Tottenham, I don't know why I bother!


----------



## London_Calling (May 14, 2012)

Back in Nov/Dec we looked at the way the fixtures fell and it seemed clear 4th would be about right. The only surprises were how close to 3rd we got and that the gap to 5th wasn't bigger.

That whole England thing was such a bizarre business it seems impossible to quantify...


----------



## deadringer (May 14, 2012)

Such a weird atmosphere around the ground yesterday, finishing fourth and you'd have thought someone had died. I guess it wouldn't have been Spurs if we didn't cock up 3rd. A point behind Arsenal, I'd have took that at the start of the season i guess. Shows how far we have come seeing as they are over the moon with that!


----------



## chieftain (May 15, 2012)

deadringer said:


> Such a weird atmosphere around the ground yesterday, finishing fourth and you'd have thought someone had died. I guess it wouldn't have been Spurs if we didn't cock up 3rd. A point behind Arsenal, I'd have took that at the start of the season i guess.


 
I know what you mean, its a bit like being the ungrateful kid who got a Grifter instead of a BMX for Christmas!



deadringer said:


> Shows how far we have come seeing as they are over the moon with that!


 
They don't seem to have noticed how "blue rizla thin" the paper they're using to cover the cracks is yet!


----------



## Corax (May 15, 2012)

We are legitimate footballing rivals to them now, not just historical and geographical ones.  They had a shit season, we had a good one, and they still beat us - but the gap is undeniably closing.  What we (and they) do in the Summer will dictate how next year goes.

Vertonghen and Kaboul at the back would be phenomenomenomanal, and Remy is a hot striker just coming into his prime (as opposed to 'quite good' ones that have already peaked).  Those two would be a good start.

If Vertonghen signs, and Caulker and Naughton return, then I'm happy with how we look at the back.

Friedel's getting on a bit, but I think everyone's forgotten about H-Lo.  For a keeper, he's just hitting his prime.  Despite popular perception, he was not the disaster that Alan Fucking Hansen liked to make out.  He was Brasil's 3rd choice, a legend at PSV, and one of the most athletic No 1's I've ever seen.  He was also playing behind a constantly changing and unreliable back 4.  I'd like to see him rehabilitated, not replaced.

An addition to midfield would be welcome, ideally one who can play on the right wing to cover Lennon.  But the main thing we need to do with our midfield is slap the crap out of Harry until he agrees to _rotate_ them.  The waste of Niko Kranjcar's talent, for one, is a fecking tragedy.

And a striker - Remy would do nicely.  In addition, if Ade and Saha go, then we need to add another big beast up front.

That's potentially 4 signings and no key sales in order to push on next season.  I reckon Danny boy will sanction two.


----------



## Corax (May 17, 2012)

Word is that Vertonghen's now a done deal.  I'll be very pleased if that's true.


----------



## chieftain (May 19, 2012)

Brilliant: http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...n-in-support-of-bayern-munich-against-chelsea

Come on you Bayern Hotspur Munich!


----------



## London_Calling (May 19, 2012)

If Chelsea do win I imagine Levy will be straight on the phone to the clubs lawyers questioning the validity of the rule...


----------



## tarannau (May 19, 2012)

I hope I bump into some of those Spuds wearing lederhosen on the way home.


----------



## Corax (May 20, 2012)

fucksticks


----------



## Wilf (May 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> If Chelsea do win I imagine Levy will be straight on the phone to the clubs lawyers questioning the validity of the rule...


Wasn't there some shennanigans the year Liverpool won it - weren't in a qualifying place and, at the time, winning it didn't give the right to go in the year after?

Edit, I was half right - Wiki says:


> *Liverpool F.C.* qualified for the *2005–06 UEFA Champions League* by a special dispensation from UEFA. Although they were eligible to compete as champions of the 2004–05 UEFA Champions League, the FA had instead awarded the fourth and final English place in the competition to Liverpool's local rivals Everton F.C., since Everton finished fourth in the 2004–05 FA Premier League and Liverpool had finished fifth. The public reaction to this controversial decision prompted UEFA to make a one-off exception for Liverpool and amend the qualification criteria for the Champions League to prevent a recurrence.


So, if that had all played out the same way this time (without rule change) Spurs would have been in as well. I'm not a Spurs fan or owt, but it's a bit shit for you lot.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2012)

LOL @ you cunts. Saw a few 6 pointed star flags in the Chelsea crowd tonight... oh the irony


----------



## tarannau (May 20, 2012)

Heh heh. It really couldn't happen to a more deserving set of supporters. LC, this is karma.


----------



## chieftain (May 20, 2012)

We've no one to blame but ourselves and our untimely slump in form but none the less, Fiddle sticks and shitehawks!


----------



## London_Calling (May 20, 2012)

_Very_ weird season.


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

Fairly amusing - and you would imagine accurate - piece on Daniel Levy:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/21/harry-redknapp-daniel-levy-spurs



> Yet the suspicion is that he will keep everything which moves bolted down. Irresistible forces might swirl. Levy is the immovable object.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 24, 2012)

"GARETH BALE has been offered a new £70,000-a-week deal to keep him at Spurs".

Yeah like that'll work!


----------



## chieftain (May 24, 2012)

New Season Thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tottenham-hotspur-2012-2013.293847/


----------



## Citizen66 (May 25, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Again, what "racism"? 'Paki' is racist of course, co-opting a self-identifier like 'ethnic Pakistani' is as mindless as an ageist comment. Again, hence the ' '. If inverted commas are good enough for the BBC on half their news headlines, it'll do for this purpose.


 
How is calling someone a 'Pakistani tosser' any different from calling someone a 'black bastard' you racist fucking shit?


----------



## torquemad (May 25, 2012)

IC3D said:


> On the 12th day of arsenal my true love sent to me,
> 
> 12 bottles of water,
> 
> ...


 

Just seen this post.

LOLZZZZZ - that is all!

Go 'Arry! Innit. Would this be a bad time to mention Champions League places?


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> How is calling someone a 'Pakistani tosser' any different from calling someone a 'black bastard' you racist fucking shit?


Racism bad enough to be deleted by the mods, but not even resulting in a temp ban for the author of the racism.

Edit: maybe I'm wrong. Maybe L_C has given RAF a proper apology. Anyone know?


----------



## Corax (May 25, 2012)

Not as far as I know.  I thought it was all a bit witchhunty tbh (and said so), but the stubborn absence of an apology makes me think I may have misjudged, sadly.  Maybe there was one, and I just missed it.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 25, 2012)

Doubt it. Don't think RAF has returned.


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> Not as far as I know.  I thought it was all a bit witchhunty tbh (and said so), but the stubborn absence of an apology makes me think I may have misjudged, sadly.  Maybe there was one, and I just missed it.


Seems that LC is proud to have racially abused someone, then. Someone who'd genuinely made a mistake would surely apologise and make it clear that racial abuse is not ok?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Seems that LC is proud to have racially abused someone, then. Someone who'd genuinely made a mistake would surely apologise and make it clear that racial abuse is not ok?



There was no remorse. He made some excuses and justified it. Which is exactly what racists do. Why the fuck is he still allowed to post here?


----------



## Corax (May 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Someone who'd genuinely made a mistake would surely apologise


Quite.


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> There was no remorse. He made some excuses and justified it. Which is exactly what racists do. Why the fuck is he still allowed to post here?


Strange for someone to say there was a "witchhunt" against LC. Should we all stand up against racist abuse? It's sad that more people didn't take this seriously. Most probably didn't know. I never look in Football, for example. Surely most on u75 are against racist abuse? Does LC do it on other threads, at other posters?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Strange for someone to say there was a "witchhunt" against LC. Should we all stand up against racist abuse? It's sad that more people didn't take this seriously. Most probably didn't know. I never look in Football, for example. Surely most on u75 are against racist abuse? Does LC do it on other threads, at other posters?



Not that I know of. He got off very lightly for this. Perhaps people know him irl and cut him some slack. But there's no avoiding the fact that an asian guy left the boards after being racially abused. I would have thought that warranted more than a mere ticking off.


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

Never really noticed the poster before. Strange to find out that he's someone that racially abuses people.


----------



## Corax (May 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Strange for someone to say there was a "witchhunt" against LC. Should we all stand up against racist abuse? It's sad that more people didn't take this seriously. Most probably didn't know. I never look in Football, for example. Surely most on u75 are against racist abuse? Does LC do it on other threads, at other posters?


I take it very seriously.  I have an annoying habit of trying to think well of people, and assumed it was a cack-handed choice of words that he had expressed badly, and/or it was a reference to some previous discussion.  As I said above in the post you're referring to, it looks like I misjudged that unfortunately.


----------



## Random (May 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> I take it very seriously.  I have an annoying habit of trying to think well of people, and assumed it was a cack-handed choice of words that he had expressed badly, and/or it was a reference to some previous discussion.  As I said above in the post you're referring to, it looks like I misjudged that unfortunately.


Yes, fair play to you for admitting that. Sorry if I was unfair to you. I'm just apoplectic with rage at the way Refused has been treated.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 25, 2012)

Me too. It would be disgusting on any forum; but more so on one that claims to be left leaning and populated by many from the anti-fascist movement.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Never really noticed the poster before. Strange to find out that he's someone that racially abuses people.


 
He doesn't have a lot to say that isn't condescending or mocking, so it's possible that people like yourself just blank his crap.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Me too. It would be disgusting on any forum; but more so on one that claims to be left leaning and populated by many from the anti-fascist movement.


 
The problem with calling Spurs supporters out on their racism is that they claim you're anti-Semitic, and threaten to grass you to Mossad, the scheming Yid swine!


----------



## IC3D (May 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Me too. It would be disgusting on any forum; but more so on one that claims to be left leaning and populated by many from the anti-fascist movement.


I think the refusal to apologise stemmed from RAF trolling the Spurs thread for months calling everyone on it racists for not condemning Ledley King on the grounds of some tabloid story where he allegedly called a bouncer a Paki


----------



## Random (May 26, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I think the refusal to apologise stemmed from RAF trolling the Spurs thread for months calling everyone on it racists for not condemning Ledley King on the grounds of some tabloid story where he allegedly called a bouncer a Paki


That sounds like you're saying it's ok to racially abuse someone, if they've called people racists. Is that what you're saying. Do you even have any evidence that RAF was falsely calling anyone a racist?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 26, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I think the refusal to apologise stemmed from RAF trolling the Spurs thread for months calling everyone on it racists for not condemning Ledley King on the grounds of some tabloid story where he allegedly called a bouncer a Paki



If he's trolled the thread for months you're at liberty to call him a tosser for sure. But a pakistani tosser? No. Not ever. It's racial abuse.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2012)

IC3D said:


> I think the refusal to apologise stemmed from RAF trolling the Spurs thread for months calling everyone on it racists for not condemning Ledley King on the grounds of some tabloid story where he allegedly called a bouncer a Paki


tbh, RAF dished out a lot in the footy forum (abuse or "banter")  which is why there was little sympathy for him.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> tbh, RAF dished out a lot in the footy forum (abuse or "banter") which is why there was little sympathy for him.


----------



## Fedayn (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> tbh, RAF dished out a lot in the footy forum (abuse or "banter") which is why there was little sympathy for him.


 
So that means the racist abuse he got a bit less unacceptable?

Liverpool, the team and fans that keep giving.


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> tbh, RAF dished out a lot in the footy forum (abuse or "banter") which is why there was little sympathy for him.


Little sympathy from who exactly?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> tbh, RAF dished out a lot in the footy forum (abuse or "banter")  which is why there was little sympathy for him.



Ah, racist _banter!_ And he dished it out himself? Obviously deserving of it then.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> So that means the racist abuse he got a bit less unacceptable?
> 
> Liverpool, the team and fans that keep giving.


I said I have less sympathy for him, given he dishes out rape and paedo "banter" which I consider worse.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/michael-owen-to-man-u.221024/page-5#post-7981453

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/xabi-alonso-staying.223743/#post-8076497


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2012)

No you didn't - you suggested that there was _general_ lack of sympathy for those reasons. You attempted to project your own moral failings onto others. And god knows, there was enough moral failures in the immediate aftermath of the original racist post without you adding to them.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I said I have less sympathy for him, given he dishes out rape and paedo "banter" which I consider worse.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/michael-owen-to-man-u.221024/page-5#post-7981453
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/xabi-alonso-staying.223743/#post-8076497


Where to start with this bollocks?


----------



## Random (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I said I have less sympathy for him, given he dishes out rape and paedo "banter" which I consider worse.


 Making lurid and clearly untrue allegations about celebrity footballers is clearly not the same thing as directly abusing another U75 poster.


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Where to start with this bollocks?


Just let people click on the links - this is what he considers _worse:_



> Oh right. I've heard that Gerrard regularly kidnaps and rapes the entire Liverpool U18 squad while his wife watches. From a source I have at Anfield.


 
That's _worse_. To emphasise once more - the above is _*worse*_ than what he got.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 27, 2012)

Imagine having the sort of mind where facetious "abuse" meted out to Steven Gerrard from afar offended you more than actual direct racism.


----------



## Random (May 27, 2012)

What is it with people who choose usernames based on leftie punk banks, like sleaterkinney and the Clash's London Calling and then go about defending racial abuse?


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2012)

Random said:


> What is it with people who choose usernames based on leftie punk banks, like sleaterkinney and the Clash's London Calling and then go about defending racial abuse?


And you ain't even seen SK's defence of racist abuse on the suarez thread yet.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Imagine having the sort of mind where facetious "abuse" meted out to Steven Gerrard from afar offended you more than actual direct racism.


 
"banter" about rape and paedos?, Yeah, it must just be me then.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> "banter" about rape and paedos?, Yeah, it must just be me then.


It really is, genuinely, 100%, just you.

You're comparing the offense derived from seeing horrific things used in a facetious way about celebrities to actual, direct, racist abuse. I dunno, maybe you're weird enough to think Stevie Me is your mate or something and take it personally.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> It really is, genuinely, 100%, just you.
> 
> You're comparing the offense derived from seeing horrific things used in a facetious way about celebrities to actual, direct, racist abuse. I dunno, maybe you're weird enough to think Stevie Me is your mate or something and take it personally.


I don't take it personally, I just don't think things like rape are acceptable to joke about, I don't have to know the person to be offended by someone making a joke like that, the fact that he is a celebrity is neither here nor there.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I don't take it personally, I just don't think things like rape are acceptable to joke about, I don't have to know the person to be offended by someone making a joke like that, the fact that he is a celebrity is neither here nor there.



So the appropriate response is to turn a blind eye to racial abuse?


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So the appropriate response is to turn a blind eye to racial abuse?


It must be - there can be no other.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So the appropriate response is to turn a blind eye to racial abuse?


What?


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> What?


He's describing what you done.


----------



## Athos (May 27, 2012)

Surely the fact they some things are bad and others are much worse isn't too difficult a concept?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So the appropriate response is to turn a blind eye to racial abuse?


Perhaps if he had not made rapey and noncey "banter" then I would have thought he deserved more respect, yeah.


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2012)

So, yes, this is your preferred response to racial abuse that you see (and he didn't do what you said anyway). _Suck it the fuck up._


----------



## Citizen66 (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> Perhaps if he had not made rapey and noncey "banter" then I would have thought he deserved more respect, yeah.



So racial abuse is acceptable if the target has upset a group of white guys on a footie banter thread. Understood.


----------



## Random (May 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So racial abuse is acceptable if the target has upset a group of white guys on a footie banter thread. Understood.


Imagine a similar incident: "He insulted the queen's portrait so I called him a Pakistani tosser". We'd all think it was insane.


----------



## Athos (May 27, 2012)

Random said:
			
		

> Imagine a similar incident: "He insulted the queen's portrait so I called him a Pakistani tosser". We'd all think it was insane.



I do think it's insane.


----------



## Random (May 27, 2012)

Athos said:


> I do think it's insane.


Fair point. I think almost everyone does, but sleaterkinney is not getting it on purpose.


----------



## Fedayn (May 27, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I said I have less sympathy for him, given he dishes out rape and paedo "banter" which I consider worse.
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/michael-owen-to-man-u.221024/page-5#post-7981453
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/xabi-alonso-staying.223743/#post-8076497


 
Are you seriously giving that as a reply? You really are a clueless snivelling little clown.


----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2012)

LC - as I said on the posters who have disappeared thread, I don't think you have much credit in the bank due to your default superiority setting.  However whilst what you posted _was_ racist, I'd be willing to put it down to some horrible misjudgement, an attempt at edgy banter etc.  However, if you aren't willing to make a simple apology, that benefit of the doubt starts to erode.  Straightforward apologies might not be your style - and are sometimes meaningless or formulaic.  That isn't the case here though.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

Corax said:


> Indeed. No doubt in my mind that it was deliberate now. For some reason on the tv I couldn't be sure - his legs looked all tangled up, he looked more off balance, just couldn't be certain. Don't know if it was a different angle, or if I was just trying too hard not to be partisan about it.
> 
> And another sending off here.


Back on topic, I've only just seen this clip.
Fucking hell. That is _nasty._


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Back on topic, I've only just seen this clip.
> Fucking hell. That is _nasty._


 
Have you seen the extended sequence? Clever edit that.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Have you seen the extended sequence? Clever edit that.


Is he as innocent as a new born lamb frolicking in the meadows then?


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Is he as innocent as a new born lamb frolicking in the meadows then?


 
That, and Joleon  doesn't like modern football.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> That, and Joleon doesn't like modern football.


Where may I see this extended sequence please?


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Where may I see this extended sequence please?


 
Had a quick look on youtube; a lot of that stuff gets pulled. Just one snap from MotD (Hansen agrees with you btw).


----------



## editor (May 31, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Had a quick look on youtube; a lot of that stuff gets pulled. Just one snap from MotD (Hansen agrees with you btw).


Maybe he was right.


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Maybe he was right.


 
Could be that we bought the ref that day. He's probably driving round the Emirates right now with a full tank of petrol.


----------

